# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Agosto 2012 (II) Pandoro si os recuerda... +



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Que la FED, la umildá y el conosimiento nos guíen!!


----------



## Cantor (23 Ago 2012)

no puede ser.... mamá estoy en primera página!!!!!

edit: sí ya sé que está feo hacer poles y eso, pero me ha podido la tentación. Eso sí, les deseo muchas plusvis a todos, y a ver si me bajan ese chulibex que de tanto estar en la trinchera creo que me está haciendo ojitos el avatar de bertok ::


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

Buenos días..... comenzamos la sesión de hoy...
Mucha suerte.
Aquí les dejo el enlace a una página donde 1 vez por semana (normalmente el sábado o domingo) analizan VIX, SP, DAX e IBEX. Merece la pena echarle un ojo y ver por donde podrían ir la semana siguiente los tiros.

La bolsa y el analisis tecnico


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

Primera página. Sabía yo que levantarse hoy a las 5:30 tenía recompensa...


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias!!

Pillo sitio

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krim (23 Ago 2012)

¡Me estreno en primera página y el día que vuelven los cortos! ¡Esto sí que es un debut de ensueño, hoygan!

Bueno, tomen posiciones, y cinturones puestos que esto puede ser movidito.

Lurker de un mes o así que por fin se ha registrado. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Ago 2012)

First page!!!

Bueno señores, ayer el barbas puso y luego el SP dispuso. Habrá que salir hoy a cazar algo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> ¡Me estreno en primera página y el día que vuelven los cortos! ¡Esto sí que es un debut de ensueño, hoygan!
> 
> Bueno, tomen posiciones, y cinturones puestos que esto puede ser movidito.
> 
> Lurker de un mes o así que por fin se ha registrado. ¡Saludos!



¿La prohibición no era por 3 meses (hasta el 23 de Octubre)?


Un poco de humor (para no llorar)


----------



## Lechu (23 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias 

pillo sitio


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

Ojito que hoy jugamos al Mundo al Revés. Flash PMI de China unos zorros y el Nikkei embrutecido.

Tenemos también los de Francia a las 9:00, Alemania a las 9:30, Eurozona a las 10:00 y EE.UU a las 15:00.

Recuerden: el lema para hoy es "Más es menos"


----------



## grillo35 (23 Ago 2012)

Los malos dato descontadisimos y la mayoria de analistas dando previsiones de ibex a 6000, esto huele a nuevas subidas...


----------



## paulistano (23 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias.

Sean temerosos de pandoro


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Primera página. Sabía yo que levantarse hoy a las 5:30 tenía recompensa...



Madre mía¡¡ No te mueres de sueño?

Buenos días


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

_Cuando por subidas la gacela reza, pandoro asoma la cabeza_


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Sean temerosos de pandoro



Hoy el barbas le ha dado el día libre.


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Sean temerosos de pandoro



El maestro FranR indicó niveles de 703X. Habrá que ir observando como evoluciona el culibex. Otro posible punto de entrada son los 7200 del maestro Claca. En todo caso,habrá que tener prudencia, mucho ojo y culo prieto.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Madre mía¡¡ No te mueres de sueño?
> 
> Buenos días



Buenos días. Llevo ya una cafetera entera y preparando otra. De vez en cuando está bien levantarse de noche y oir a los pajarillos despertarse.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> El maestro FranR indicó niveles de 703X. Habrá que ir observando como evoluciona el culibex. Otro posible punto de entrada son los 7200 del maestro Claca. En todo caso,habrá que tener prudencia, mucho ojo y culo prieto.



FranR dijo que si ojeterojo entonces 703X. Eso significa (aunque mejor lo puede confirmar él), que por debajo de los 7330 de ayer, tendríamos un canal pandoro hasta ahí, no que se vaya a ir allí obligatoriamente. 

De hecho, hoy hay que mirar canales por arriba.


----------



## paulistano (23 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Hoy el barbas le ha dado el día libre.



Ya, con lo de ayer del barbas, la bajada de 2,7%, futuros verdísimos, etc....todo pinta maravilloso...pero no me fío8:

Estaremos atentos


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

French private sector output falls at slower pace in August

- Flash France Composite Output Index(1) rises to 48.9 (47.9 in July), 6-month high

- Flash France Services Activity Index(2) posts 50.2 (50.0 in July), 7-month high

- Flash France Manufacturing PMI(3) increases to 46.2 (43.4 in July), 4-month high

- Flash France Manufacturing Output Index(4) climbs to 46.1 (43.3 in July), 4-month high

German private sector output falls at faster rate during August. Renewed services contraction offsets slower drop in manufacturing activity.

- Flash Germany Composite Output Index(1) at 47.0 (47.5 in July), 38-month low.

- Flash Germany Services Activity Index(2) at 48.3 (50.3 in July), 37-month low.

- Flash Germany Manufacturing PMI(3) at 45.1 (43.0 in July), 3-month high.

- Flash Germany Manufacturing Output Index(4) at 44.6 (42.2 in July), 2-month high.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

El diario 'La Razón' pide a la Junta de Andalucía que detenga a Sánchez Gordillo - EcoDiario.es

[YOUTUBE]gkkZellVxg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (23 Ago 2012)

De momento los que han entrado a primera hora ya tienen a Pandoro observándoles.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

La desaceleración de la economía de la zona euro se prolonga, entrando en su séptimo mes

- El Flash del Índice PMI Compuesto de la Actividad Total de la Zona Euro(1) se situó en 46.6 (46.5 en julio), marcando su séptima contracción consecutiva.

- El Flash del Índice PMI de Actividad Comercial del Sector Servicios de la Zona Euro(2) se situó en 47.5 (47.9 en julio), registrando su mínima de los últimos dos meses.

- El Flash del Índice PMI del Sector Manufacturero de la Zona Euro(3) se situó en 45.3 (44.0 en julio), alcanzando su máxima de los últimos cuatro meses.

- El Flash del Índice PMI de Producción del Sector Manufacturero de la Zona Euro(4) se situó en 44.6 (43.4 en julio), señalando su máxima de los últimos dos meses.


----------



## Navarrorum (23 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El diario 'La Razón' pide a la Junta de Andalucía que detenga a Sánchez Gordillo - EcoDiario.es
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Ladran luego cabalgamos, amigo Sancho.*


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El diario 'La Razón' pide a la Junta de Andalucía que detenga a Sánchez Gordillo - EcoDiario.es
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gkkZellVxg8[/YOUTUBE]



A mi Sanchez Gordillo me parece un demagogo.

Dicho esto, creo que la Junta de Andalucía no es responsable de detener a nadie.

En todo caso la DGP por orden de la fiscalía o el juez.

Si un periódico de tirada nacional no entiende lo de la separación de poderes...malamente.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi Sanchez Gordillo me parece un demagogo.



Le aconsejo que si dice eso en uno de los tropecientos hilos que abre el club de fans de Sanchez Gordillo, se ponga el paraguas.

Lo sé por propia experiencia. Cada vez que he dicho exactamente eso, lo más suave que me han dicho es que soy un fanboy del pp ::.


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> *A mi Sanchez Gordillo me parece un demagogo.*
> 
> Dicho esto, creo que la Junta de Andalucía no es responsable de detener a nadie.
> 
> ...



Aunque sea offtopic, ¿pero porqué le considera un demagogo? Gracias de antemano por su respuesta.


----------



## Navarrorum (23 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi Sanchez Gordillo me parece un demagogo.
> 
> Dicho esto, creo que la Junta de Andalucía no es responsable de detener a nadie.
> 
> ...



Este señor es de los pocos que no le deben nada a nadie. Incluso está al margen de su organización. Hace básicamente lo que le sale de sus gónadas respaldado por su pueblo y por sus votantes. Al margen de lo demagoga que pueda parecer la actuación ha conseguido que muchos medios y organizaciones se retraten cuando piden la cabeza de este mindundi ensoñador de entelequias mientras se callan como putas contra los que ha institucionalizado, legalizado y hasta legislado para que la corrupción campe a sus anchas.


----------



## pollastre (23 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> lo más suave que me han dicho es que soy un fanboy del pp ::.




Hombre, es que con ese polo a rayas azules y blancas que lleva en su avatar.... pueeessss..... ::::::


----------



## paulistano (23 Ago 2012)

A mi de ese tema, sin entrar en que Gordillo me parece un utópico trasnochado que hace su papel en este circo...lo que me llama la atención es que en este país, que todo dios está mangoneando, porque el chalao este entre en un mercadona a robar comida para dársela a una ONG que da de comer a necesitados, el ministro de interior pierda el tiempo emitiendo una orden para que se le detenga...me parece de chiste...mientras los que han arruinado el país en su llate de Ibiza a todo trapo.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Le aconsejo que si dice eso en uno de los tropecientos hilos que abre el club de fans de Sanchez Gordillo, se ponga el paraguas.
> 
> Lo sé por propia experiencia. Cada vez que he dicho exactamente eso, lo más suave que me han dicho es que soy un fanboy del pp ::.



Este foro esta lleno de toda la comunity de izquierdas/derechas extremas. Es uno de los hilos estrellas para los de un bando.

Parecen que son legión, pero da igual lo que digan o cuenten: luego están los votos en la urnas y esta gente son cuatro gatos.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

Ibex en rojo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> A mi de ese tema, sin entrar en que Gordillo me parece un utópico trasnochado que hace su papel en este circo...lo que me llama la atención es que en este país, que todo dios está mangoneando, porque el chalao este entre en un mercadona a robar comida para dársela a una ONG que da de comer a necesitados, el ministro de interior pierda el tiempo emitiendo una orden para que se le detenga...me parece de chiste...mientras los que han arruinado el país en su llate de Ibiza a todo trapo.



Cortina de humo lo llaman, creo.


edit: wetpiñata, a mi me gusta el rojo.



Spoiler


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cortina de humo lo llaman, creo.



La gente se entretiene y esas cosas. Sirve de relleno cómodo para los telediarios y programa de actualidad.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya, con lo de ayer del barbas, la bajada de 2,7%, futuros verdísimos, etc....todo pinta maravilloso...pero no me fío8:
> 
> Estaremos atentos



Corrijo, el barbas al final no le ha dado el día libre. Solo le dió media hora de descanso para tomar el café. 

A mirar canales por abajo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

Hay una lucha entre capitalismo y socialismo , estos ignorantes son tan cortos que creen que despues de la caida del capitalismo el mundo sera socialista , como si capitalismo y socialismo hubiesen existido siempre ::

cuando el capitalismo caiga llegara el madmaxismo :Baile:

que la humanidad pronto superara el capitalismo y el socialismo , se impondran nuevas ideas


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

guanos dias y tal para cual :vomito:

el vix manda y ujtedeh a callar


----------



## Nico (23 Ago 2012)

Ey!, no buscaban al gato ? 

Bueno caballeros (y damas antes que nada). Dado que mi stop profit en Bankinter me ha devuelto el dinero miraré los toros desde la barrera por unos días.

Eso no quita que "pille sitio" en el hila más mítico, de los míticos en este Foro.

Saludos a la muchachada y que Dios los pille confesados.


----------



## Artan0 (23 Ago 2012)

Pero Jato al final cuando nos vamos a poner cortos en el jOro?
No íbamos a darle con to lo gordo?


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Los malos dato descontadisimos y la mayoria de analistas dando previsiones de ibex a 6000, esto huele a nuevas subidas...




-Pole.

-Los datos malos ya fueron "cubiertos" ayer por tío Bernie para que no tengan mucha repercusión en la bolsa. Tras un año de trabajo, no puede ni quiere que le rompan el índice SP.

-Efectivamente, huele a nuevas subidas.

-Buenos días.


----------



## pollastre (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias y tal para cual :vomito:
> 
> el vix manda y ujtedeh a callar




Gatencio, ha vuelto Ud. , por fin.... Estos días yo estaba ya empezando a entrar en números rojos, sin su concurso ni su guía.


¿Cuáles son sus órdenes, Maestro?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

Artan0 dijo:


> Pero Jato al final cuando nos vamos a poner cortos en el jOro?
> No íbamos a darle con to lo gordo?



tengo to lo gordo en cortos sp500 , pero el horo esta ideal para cortos atacando la bajista principal y otra rayan que servidor sabe pero que es confidencial .

yo cargaria cortos en horo con stop loss al cierre semanal por encima de 1656


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias y tal para cual :vomito:
> 
> el vix manda y ujtedeh a callar



Bienvenido de nuevo MV, crees que el vix va a rebotar en soportes mayores o se tirará una temporada en mínimos, dando alas a las bolsas? Cómo ves los índices, commodities, etc....?

Gracias por tu sabiduría MV...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Posted last week... (edt: no por mi, eh? )

_Ahora mismo es de locos estar corto en el IBEX._


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Gatencio, ha vuelto Ud. , por fin.... Estos días yo estaba ya empezando a entrar en números rojos, sin su concurso ni su guía.
> 
> 
> ¿Cuáles son sus órdenes, Maestro?



apagar los sistemas de inteligencia artificial , activar el sistema de inteligencia natural con un mate de coca


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cortina de humo lo llaman, creo.
> 
> 
> edit: wetpiñata, a mi me gusta el rojo.
> ...



Me quedo con el pingüino que con dos sardinas lo tienes contento...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Este señor es de los pocos que no le deben nada a nadie. Incluso está al margen de su organización. Hace básicamente lo que le sale de sus gónadas respaldado por su pueblo y por sus votantes. Al margen de lo demagoga que pueda parecer la actuación ha conseguido que muchos medios y organizaciones se retraten cuando piden la cabeza de este mindundi ensoñador de entelequias mientras se callan como putas contra los que ha institucionalizado, legalizado y hasta legislado para que la corrupción campe a sus anchas.



Este señor es un demagogo populista, porque cada vez que va a un plató de televisión a hablar de su libro, va y suelta su discurso en contra de los bancos, lo que roban, lo malo que es botín y Rato, lo de las preferentes, etc, lo cual sabe de sobra que se va a llevar la ovación del público. De hecho, cada vez que le he visto que le daban cera, sale por ahí.

Sin embargo, luego, ni el ni su partido hacen absolutamente nada ni proponen nada para parar eso. Si el tema de bankia está en los juzgados, no ha sido ni por el ni por su partido, que no han movido un dedo.

Yo soy de los que, a la hora de juzgar, si me he de guiar entre las palabras y los hechos, siempre me guiaré por lo segundo.

Y los hechos son tozudos, pero si tanto le preocupa el tema de la falta de comida de muchas familias andaluzas, el, como parlamentario, tiene la potestad de proponer al parlamento que se eliminen empresas públicas redundantes como, por ejemplo, el instituto andaluz de la juventud (ya hay uno estatal). Con eso se ahorrarían unos cuantos millones de euros, que podrían destinarse para llenar carros de comida que vayan desde Sevilla hasta Dos Hermanas. 

Pero no lo hace, por algo será. Prefiere montar el pollo, robar 4 carros y luego ir a los platós a soltar excusas tan peregrinas como que no es robar porque no tenía ánimo de lucro. Ahora resulta que si te atracan y te limpian la cartera, si el que te lo quita se lo da a la primera tía buena que vea por la calle, entonces no te ha robado.

Y luego nos vende su modelo de gobierno idílico, que vive de las subvenciones (su pueblo solo produce un 35% de lo que gasta), y nos cuenta "inexactitudes" como que el SAT no pilla subvenciones o que en Marinaleda hay pleno empleo (cuando hay un 14% de paro, y no tiene más gracias a las subvenciones).

Y que conste que en algunas cosas que dice moralmente estoy de acuerdo, aunque luego sus acciones sean otra cosa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Ago 2012)

Madrugón y quinta página


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

::::::::::

[YOUTUBE]mQRjE-Parkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (23 Ago 2012)

Mantiene los c-ortos, pirata?

parece como que el ibex no tuviera fuerza para subir....qué sesión más aburrida....hasta que le metan otro bajonazo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Mantiene los c-ortos, pirata?
> 
> parece como que el ibex no tuviera fuerza para subir....qué sesión más aburrida....hasta que le metan otro bajonazo



shhhhhh nos leen los búlgaros


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Ago 2012)

por aquí y eso


----------



## Cantor (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> shhhhhh nos leen los búlgaros



no serán los húngaros? :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> no serán los húngaros? :fiufiu:



Se lo están jugando...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por aquí y eso



Alguna italiana por su zona de veraneo?
Cuente cuente...

PD:Hilo nuevo a altas horas de sueño. PIRATON que hacia usted levantado a esas horas? o de donde venia?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

Preparando mandrilada express

Cojan sus boletos y esperen


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Posted last week... (edt: no por mi, eh? )
> 
> _Ahora mismo es de locos estar corto en el IBEX._



Con lo bien que estabas sin decir nada. Ir presumiendo cuando aciertas y callar cuando fallas es un poco feo.... mas que nada porque hace dos dias no decias nada..... y como yo hacia lo mismo que tu, se bien de lo que hablo ) pelillos a la mar....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2012)

MV mirate este grafico del vix, que opinas? Cualga algun grafico sivuple.






Publicidad


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2012)

Villar Mir hace caja al vender las acciones de OHL que compr tras el desplome de mayo - Cotizalia.com

jrande como ninguno.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> no serán los húngaros? :fiufiu:



Yo que sé, ya me lio. Que si húngaros, rumanos, búlgaros 


chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Alguna italiana por su zona de veraneo?
> Cuente cuente...
> 
> PD:Hilo nuevo a altas horas de sueño. PIRATON que hacia usted levantado a esas horas? o de donde venia?



Últimamante a las 6:30 en pie.... :ouch:



Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> Con lo bien que estabas sin decir nada. Ir presumiendo cuando aciertas y callar cuando fallas es un poco feo.... mas que nada porque hace dos dias no decias nada..... y como yo hacia lo mismo que tu, se bien de lo que hablo ) pelillos a la mar....



¿Hace dos días no decía nada? El AT en el que usted no cree indicaba giro, vale le concedo que estuve con un 1% en contra pero ¿pretende que acierte al tic? 

No me malinterprete, no es presumir ya que pocos sabrán de que va el tema, es para pincharle a usted un poco, todavía me duele lo que dijo. Por otro lado, parece que no lee mucho el hilo. Si revisa mis post verá que no callo cuando me enculan...

Saludos y suerte con sus inversiones.


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo que sé, ya me lio. Que si húngaros, rumanos, búlgaros
> 
> 
> Últimamante a las 6:30 en pie.... :ouch:
> ...




Aquí a todos nos visita pandoro de vez en cuándo, o es que sólo me da ojete calor a mi???? Si sólo me pasa a mi, por favor dejénme usar sus bolas de cristal 

Saludos y muchos pips para todos...


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Aquí a todos nos visita pandoro de vez en cuándo, o es que sólo me da ojete calor a mi???? Si sólo me pasa a mi, por favor dejénme usar sus bolas de cristal
> 
> Saludos y muchos pips para todos...



Pandoro es un gran fan de Iberdrola . Na no te preocupes aqui no se salva ni el apuntador

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


>



:no:, berehtudio idiomas. Es ingles de las ingles, vamos que lo escribo como me sale el ciruelo.

Y ahora que ha salido el tema, tiene una noche de pasion la señorita esta, Eva creo que le dicen.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Ago 2012)

Bueh-nos días.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Aquí a todos nos visita pandoro de vez en cuándo, o es que sólo me da ojete calor a mi???? Si sólo me pasa a mi, por favor dejénme usar sus bolas de cristal
> 
> Saludos y muchos pips para todos...



Aquí un servidor le conoció el 5 de Abril (¡qué casualidad!), pero no me dejó su número... ¿alguien lo tiene?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Aquí a todos nos visita pandoro de vez en cuándo, o es que sólo me da ojete calor a mi???? Si sólo me pasa a mi, por favor dejénme usar sus bolas de cristal
> 
> Saludos y muchos pips para todos...



El señol pandoro tiene las llaves de mi casa, para agilizar y tal ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Aquí a todos nos visita pandoro de vez en cuándo, o es que sólo me da ojete calor a mi????



A mi alguna que otra vez ::. 

Pero seguro que la mayoría de las veces que me han dado, no ha sido por mi culpa, sino que ha sido por un error informático que no ha puesto las cotizaciones bien .


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Aquí un servidor le conoció el 5 de Abril (¡qué casualidad!), pero no me dejó su número... ¿alguien lo tiene?



A mi ya me ha visitado unas cuantas veces, y al final le voy a coger cariño, jejeje

Yo te lo paso


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> A mi alguna que otra vez ::.
> 
> Pero seguro que la mayoría de las veces que me han dado, no ha sido por mi culpa, sino que ha sido por un error informático que no ha puesto las cotizaciones bien .



Te juro que yo he llegado a pensar lo mismo, que el broker me estaba vacilando...

Por ejemplo: Es poner un SL, barrermelo y a continuación moverse bruscamente el precio en la dirección por la que había apostado y viceversa, tener posiciones abiertas con un TP determinado, llegar el precio casi a tocar el TP y no saltar y darse la vuelta el precio bruscamente....

Me estarán vacilando?...


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

http://actualidad.orange.es/economi...opcion-ser-pionera-en-redes-inteligentes.html


Alguien sabe que funcionan las redes inteligentes de alta tension??


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> A mi ya me ha visitado unas cuantas veces, y al final le voy a coger cariño, jejeje
> 
> Yo te lo paso



Seguro que es como en las películas y empieza por 555


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> A mi alguna que otra vez ::.
> 
> Pero seguro que la mayoría de las veces que me han dado, no ha sido por mi culpa, sino que ha sido por un error informático que no ha puesto las cotizaciones bien .




Jajaja, recuerdo la vez( o veces, creo que más de una) que entro al melcado, empieza a ir en la dirección que yo pensaba y veo toda la pantalla con numeritos rojos...







mabía equivocado de botón...... :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

http://eldia.es/2011-06-08/ECONOMIA/28-redes-inteligentes-revolucion-sistema-electrico.htm

Nos van a cobrar la energia por attosegundos. Me parece interesante la posibilidad de almacenar los excedentes electricos


----------



## Navarrorum (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Iberdrola lamenta que España perdiera la opción de ser pionera en redes inteligentes
> 
> 
> Alguien sabe que funcionan las redes inteligentes de alta tension??




Me supongo que consiste en una gestión eficiente entre la producción y el consumidor de tal manera que sin aumentar las infraestructuras de distribución puedas suministrar energía, planificando su producción/gestión/almacenamiento/consumo de manera eficiente...

Todo esto viene por un sistema en el que REE sea capaz de gestionar la producción de forma que beneficie al "bien común", no como hasta ahora que que el productor produce y el consumidor consume con el precio (por subasta o tarifario) como único elemento. 

Ibertrola está metido en muchos proyectos tecnológicos para gestionar (es decir ganar más $$$) la producción.


----------



## Krim (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Las redes inteligentes, una revolución para el sistema eléctrico. eldia.es.
> 
> Nos van a cobrar la energia por attosegundos. Me parece interesante la posibilidad de almacenar los excedentes electricos



Esa posibilidad existe desde hace tiempo con la hidráulica reversible. El problema es que suele salir cara, y necesitas dos sitios donde hacer embalses. Otra cosa es el tema de baterías, pero eso está en mantillas, y el día que se consiga hacer baterías con capacidades realmente importantes, todo cambiará muchísimo.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Me supongo que consiste en una gestión eficiente entre la producción y el consumidor de tal manera que sin aumentar las infraestructuras de distribución puedas suministrar energía, planificando su producción/gestión/almacenamiento/consumo de manera eficiente...
> 
> Todo esto viene por un sistema en el que REE sea capaz de gestionar la producción de forma que beneficie al "bien común", no como hasta ahora que que el productor produce y el consumidor consume con el precio (por subasta o tarifario) como único elemento.
> 
> Ibertrola está metido en muchos proyectos tecnológicos para gestionar (es decir ganar más $$$) la producción.



Y mi pregunta es ¿Como puede afectar esto a ibe? Se que determinadas energias como la eolica tienen picos bestiales de generacion de energia, solo hace falta pasarse por Burgos en navidades. Sin embargo una parte importante de esa energia es desaprovechada... Asi que supongo que todo esto significara mas $$$$. Ademas iberdrola es de los productores mas eficientes del mercado, al menos hace unos años (creo que salia a 11 centimos el kw)


----------



## Navarrorum (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Las redes inteligentes, una revolución para el sistema eléctrico. eldia.es.
> 
> Eso hoy por hoy no es economicamente posible excepto las Hidroeléctricas reversibles (producción y bombeo) Ni el hidrogeno, ni baterias/supercondensadores ni otros vectores energéticos hoy por hoy son rentables. Y creo que aunque suban los precios de la energia siempre vamos a tener a nuestros vecinos franceses dispuestos a vendernos energía nuclear barata. Eso va a ser siempre más barato que desarrollar inventos del TBO que nadie tiene.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jajaja, recuerdo la vez( o veces, creo que más de una) que entro al melcado, empieza a ir en la dirección que yo pensaba y veo toda la pantalla con numeritos rojos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo una de las que más me dolió en el alma, fue una operación intradía. Ese día entré largo a primera hora en el sabadell. La sesión iba de puta madre y a media mañana iba con +3%, casi nada . Pero cometí 2 errores: 1. No subí el stop y 2. No me acordaba que hablaba Trichet. 

Me fui a comer con un +3% y cuando volví había saltado el stop loss y me había saltado la orden todavía un cacho bastante más abajo de donde la tenía puesta. Y lo peor de todo es que ya cotizaba otra vez donde tenía el +3. La explicación es que Trichet dijo no sé qué, la cosa bajó en picado, pero lueeegooo dijo una frase de la que se deducía no sé qué y la cosa subió como un cohete. Todo eso en menos de 5 minutos. Desde entonces nunca me quedo dentro cuando habla el BCE, y siempre os recomiendo que lo prudente es estar fuera.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ponzi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Las redes inteligentes, una revolución para el sistema eléctrico. eldia.es.
> ...


----------



## Navarrorum (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y mi pregunta es ¿Como puede afectar esto a ibe? Se que determinadas energias como la eolica tienen picos bestiales de generacion de energia, solo hace falta pasarse por Burgos en navidades. Sin embargo una parte importante de esa energia es desaprovechada... Asi que supongo que todo esto significara mas $$$$. Ademas iberdrola es de los productores mas eficientes del mercado, al menos hace unos años (creo que salia a 11 centimos el kw)




Hombre es un palo más en la rueda pero galán hace tiempo que ha diversificado muchisimo la generación. De echo por mucho que nos quieran vender la moto, la participacion en energias "sucias" supera con creces a las renovables...


----------



## Krim (23 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ponzi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Las redes inteligentes, una revolución para el sistema eléctrico. eldia.es.
> ...


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Hombre es un palo más en la rueda pero galán hace tiempo que ha diversificado muchisimo la generación. De echo por mucho que nos quieran vender la moto, la participacion en energias "sucias" supera con creces a las renovables...



Una de las cosas que ha hecho bien Galan ha sido diversificar la compañia tanto geograficamente como por mix energetico. Si solo generase energia eolica yo no entraba ni de loco

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Villar Mir hace caja al vender las acciones de OHL que compr tras el desplome de mayo - Cotizalia.com
> 
> jrande como ninguno.



Este señor no necesita mucho el dinero por lo que si ha vendido es que para él esto es un rebote y poco más.

Pero en fin, que hable el mercado ya que también fue Villar Mir el que se llenó de Bankias ::


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Navarrorum dijo:
> 
> 
> > Mmmm no, creo que tienes un pequeño lío. Las renovables se han muerto ellas solitas, entre otras cosas, por que florecieron gracias a una cantidad de subvenciones infames que estamos pagando entre todos. Como el Estado tuvo que cerrar el grifo, el negocio se detuvo.
> ...


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

Ha podido haber un posible "BULL-TRAP" en oro y plata y tenga razón el Gran Jato??? Qué opináis...

Posibles resistencias rotas en falso? O ésta puede ser la buena? ::


----------



## pollastre (23 Ago 2012)

Agree.

Para resumir mal y pronto, si suponemos que la tecnología - en general - ha experimentado una evolución cuadrática en los últimos 10 años, se podría decir que en el mismo periodo la tecnología de baterías ha evolucionado, como mucho, logarítmicamente.... y creo que eso es ser generoso con la realidad de la situación.

Ese es el verdadero talón de aquiles. La generación no es problema. El problema es la inyección a red y, por extensión, el almacenamiento del sobrante que REE no te permite inyectar en un instante determinado. Los eólicos de los molinillos, saben perfectamente de qué va este "pequeño" problema....




Krim dijo:


> Mmmm no, creo que tienes un pequeño lío. Las renovables se han muerto ellas solitas, entre otras cosas, por que florecieron gracias a una cantidad de subvenciones infames que estamos pagando entre todos. Como el Estado tuvo que cerrar el grifo, el negocio se detuvo.
> 
> Es precisamente la incapacidad técnica actual de almacenar de manera eficiente energía eléctrica la que mantiene el coche eléctrico como algo marginal, por que el motor eléctrico es apabullantemente superior al de gasolina en la mayoría de aspectos, pero claro, sin energía que llevar a cuestas, eso no sirve. Lo de que "el siguiente paso es el coche eléctrico donde si se puede almacenar" es dar la vuelta a los pasos técnicos que vienen a ser: "cuando podamos almacenar el siguiente paso es el coche eléctrico".


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Ha podido haber un posible "BULL-TRAP" en oro y plata y tenga razón el Gran Jato??? Qué opináis...



hoy es el dia del maximo antes del jran guano de los metaleros 

stop loss al cierre en semanal por encima de 1656 mire como se cumple y luego dicen que MV es un troll :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cada molino valdra unos 2 mill de eu mas 0,5-1 mill se puede ir construyendo los accesos (y estoy tirando los precios al alza). Su unico inconveniente es que parte de energia se desperdicia lo cual hace incrementar su coste.




Peor aún. Hoy en día un molino ha llegado a rondar los €500K, los precios han bajado una barbaridad. 

Insisto, el problema no es la generación ni la tecnología. El problema es la capacidad de inyección instantánea a la red, y como consecuencia, el siguiente gran problema es almacenar lo que no puedes inyectar en ese momento.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy es el dia del maximo antes del jran guano de los metaleros
> 
> stop loss al cierre en semanal por encima de 1656 mire como se cumple y luego dicen que MV es un troll :fiufiu:



tus comentarios me ponen cachondo porque me excita la sensación de no pensar como tú.
:abajo:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jajaja, recuerdo la vez( o veces, creo que más de una) que entro al melcado, empieza a ir en la dirección que yo pensaba y veo toda la pantalla con numeritos rojos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto,

al Cuqui le pasaría exactamente igual


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

Donde dije Digo digo Diego:

More Easing Not Needed If Growth Holds Up: Fed's Bullard

Ayer advirtieron que las actas estaban firmadas antes de la mejora de algunos indicadores de agosto.

Nos la jugamos con las peticiones iniciales a las 14:30, el flash PMI a las 15:00 y las ventas de vivienda nueva a las 16:00 (tengo de todo, oiga).

Luego saldrán mixtas y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> tus comentarios me ponen cachondo porque me excita la sensación de no pensar como tú.
> :abajo:



Es posible que hayan realizado una trampa alcista con el oro y plata para tirarla abajo... Hay que contemplar todos los escenarios Janus y adaptarse al que al final se realice... Hasta el rabo todo es toro...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo una de las que más me dolió en el alma, fue una operación intradía. Ese día entré largo a primera hora en el sabadell. La sesión iba de puta madre y a media mañana iba con +3%, casi nada . Pero cometí 2 errores: 1. No subí el stop y 2. No me acordaba que hablaba Trichet.
> 
> Me fui a comer con un +3% y cuando volví había saltado el stop loss y me había saltado la orden todavía un cacho bastante más abajo de donde la tenía puesta. Y lo peor de todo es que ya cotizaba otra vez donde tenía el +3. La explicación es que Trichet dijo no sé qué, la cosa bajó en picado, pero lueeegooo dijo una frase de la que se deducía no sé qué y la cosa subió como un cohete. Todo eso en menos de 5 minutos. Desde entonces nunca me quedo dentro cuando habla el BCE, y siempre os recomiendo que lo prudente es estar fuera.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Peor aún. Hoy en día un molino ha llegado a rondar los €500K, los precios han bajado una barbaridad.
> 
> Insisto, el problema no es la generación ni la tecnología. El problema es la capacidad de inyección instantánea a la red, y como consecuencia, el siguiente gran problema es almacenar lo que no puedes inyectar en ese momento.



Yo estoy convencido que al final iremos (la tecnología nos sorprenderá) hacia un autoabastecimiento individual de muy bajo coste.

El mundo de las baterías también explosionará hacia arriba. Es cuestión de tiempo que ese tema se resuelva.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo estoy convencido que al final iremos (la tecnología nos sorprenderá) hacia un autoabastecimiento individual de muy bajo coste.
> 
> El mundo de las baterías también explosionará hacia arriba. Es cuestión de tiempo que ese tema se resuelva.



Será fuera de este nuestro país, porque aquí el castuzo va a intentar clavarte mientras pueda e intentará boicotear cualquier intento de autoabastecimiento (sus cubatas y cayennes peligrarían, entiéndolo)


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

Hala cierro cortos de Dax por si acaso con este arreón y ya si eso vuelvo después de comer.


----------



## Krim (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un molino es rentable sin necesidad de subvencion (aunque ayuda). He tenido en mis manos un monitor de la competencia con acceso a datos de energia eolica en vivo y te sorprenderias la capacidad que tiene cada turbina. En pocos años si no se quema esta mas que amortizado.Cada molino valdra unos 2 mill de eu mas 0,5-1 mill se puede ir construyendo los accesos (y estoy tirando los precios al alza). Su unico inconveniente es que parte de energia se desperdicia lo cual hace incrementar su coste.



Malo será que me sorprenda de la capacidad de los molinos, pero echemos cuentas:

Si la máquina más accesos vale como usted dice 2.5 millones de euros, y se trata de una máquina de 1MW (Que sé perfectamente que las hay más grandes y más pequeñas, pero tomemos eso como referencia si no me dice usted de que molinos habla ), a un factor de carga de 0,25 que es bastante medio nos dará unos 2200 MWh. A un precio en red de 6c/kWh, tenemos 132.000€/año. Ponga usted costes de amortizaciones, operación, etc, y verá que la realidad está bastante lejos de "amortizarse en pocos años".


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Es posible que hayan realizado una trampa alcista con el oro y plata para tirarla abajo... Hay que contemplar todos los escenarios Janus y adaptarse al que al final se realice... Hasta el rabo todo es toro...



Era una especie de buenos días al ilustre Jraprotoso.

Más en serio, el oro está pegado ahora mismo milimétricamente a la directriz bajista mayor (desde los máximos viene). Es cierto que viene de mínimos no decrecientes pero lo normal es que bajase.

Respecto a la plata, es otro tema muy diferente. Su aspecto técnico ha mejorado radicalmente y ha superado resistencias importantes. Se antoja una cierta corrección pero la plata es la plata y cuando sube no para. Es un movimiento que venía anticipándose en las plateras. Personalmente veía una divergencia en que las plateras usanas subieran (de hecho estaba esperando a que llegaran a niveles de resistencia para abrir cortos) mientras que la plata estaba plana y pegado a mínimos. Sin embargo, la subida reciente de la plata deshace de momento esa divergencia.

Realmente el aspecto de las plateras usanas ha mejorado muchísimo. En especial, gusta mucho Hecla y me genera ciertos recelos PAN y Coeur d'Alene.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Será fuera de este nuestro país, porque aquí el castuzo va a intentar clavarte mientras pueda e intentará boicotear cualquier intento de autoabastecimiento (sus cubatas y cayennes peligrarían, entiéndolo)



Se meterán a fabricar las baterías con no se qué tecnología y ahí te clavarán.

A estos hijosdelagrandeputamadre solo les quita de delante ..... el caput!.


----------



## pollastre (23 Ago 2012)

Ojalá tengas razón, Janus.... y si no, que el puto diseño Tokamak madure y alcancemos la posibilidad de construir reactores de fusión de grado comercial (digamos, que... no tengamos que invertir en ellos más energía de la que producen, como es el caso hasta hoy en día :: ), porque si no, nos veo jodidos con los putos combustibles fósiles y las renovables nada más...





Janus dijo:


> Yo estoy convencido que al final iremos (la tecnología nos sorprenderá) hacia un autoabastecimiento individual de muy bajo coste.
> 
> El mundo de las baterías también explosionará hacia arriba. Es cuestión de tiempo que ese tema se resuelva.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Malo será que me sorprenda de la capacidad de los molinos, pero echemos cuentas:
> 
> Si la máquina más accesos vale como usted dice 2.5 millones de euros, y se trata de una máquina de 1MW (Que sé perfectamente que las hay más grandes y más pequeñas, pero tomemos eso como referencia si no me dice usted de que molinos habla ), a un factor de carga de 0,25 que es bastante medio nos dará unos 2200 MWh. A un precio en red de 6c/kWh, tenemos 132.000€/año. Ponga usted costes de amortizaciones, operación, etc, y verá que la realidad está bastante lejos de "amortizarse en pocos años".



El negocio de los molinos está en el mamoneo entre el alcalde, las tierras ...... donde irán lo molinos.:´(


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Era una especie de buenos días al ilustre Jraprotoso.
> 
> Más en serio, el oro está pegado ahora mismo milimétricamente a la directriz bajista mayor (desde los máximos viene). Es cierto que viene de mínimos no decrecientes pero lo normal es que bajase.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu análisis Janus, es increíble el nivel que hay en este foro. Seguiremos atentos la evolución de ambas... GRACIAS


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojalá tengas razón, Janus.... y si no, que el puto diseño Tokamak madure y alcancemos la posibilidad de construir reactores de fusión de grado comercial (digamos, que... no tengamos que invertir en ellos más energía de la que producen, como es el caso hasta hoy en día :: ), porque si no, nos veo jodidos con los putos combustibles fósiles y las renovables nada más...



Eso de los reactores no lo veo cercano en el tiempo y desde luego lo veo muy peligroso para el ámbito residencial.

Yo me refiero más al tema particular de cada ciudadano. Captar y retener energía en el hogar de forma eficiente. Autosuficiencia energética completa o casi completa.

E intuyo que no está muy lejos en el tiempo porque hay tanto por descubrir que gracias a ese estado incipiente de conocimiento es donde radica la verdadera oportunidad de lograr saltos cuánticos. No sé si será alguna disolución química, algo relacionado con el grafeno, un salto brutal en la eficiencia de captura de energía solar ...... pero es fácil que sea algo de repente y disruptivo.

Mientras tanto, a vivir extorsionados por Repsol e Iberdrola. No voy a hablar sobre el proyecto de Castellón sobre Smart Grid por parte de Galán ..... pero es una auténtico sinverguenza en lo que dice. Y ojo, soy de los que piensan y saben que Galán es un megacrack.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

el vix manda y el gacelerio debe callar o se expone al ojete calor intenso :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se meterán a fabricar las baterías con no se qué tecnología y ahí te clavarán.
> 
> A estos hijosdelagrandeputamadre solo les quita de delante ..... el caput!.



¿fabricar?

ay que me LOL

las importan de china (de mala calidad y tiradas de precio), le cambian las pegatinas y le meten un 1000% de subida de precio by the face

...ah, y con un contrato de mantenimiento y soporte técnico que no valdrá para nada pero ellos ganarán mes a mes,


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Luego me paso a por el owned pero de momento ahí lo dejo:

Hoy las tecnológicas usanas van a estar bajistas y rojas. Con tiempo podemos ver los 1400 o 1390 en el SP.
En esos niveles hay que pensarse muy bien si mantener los cortos o cambiar a largos.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El negocio de los molinos está en el mamoneo entre el alcalde, las tierras ...... donde irán lo molinos.:´(



Como el de las operadoras móviles y las bts. Conocí un constructor que estaba empeñado que le colocaran la estación en la terraza de un ático que había reservado a su hija para llevarse todo el alquiler. O le daba igual que las antenas friesen a su progenie o tenía previsto alquilar el ático también.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Luego me paso a por el owned pero de momento ahí lo dejo:
> 
> Hoy las tecnológicas usanas van a estar bajistas y rojas. Con tiempo podemos ver los 1400 o 1390 en el SP.
> En esos niveles hay que pensarse muy bien si mantener los cortos o cambiar a largos.



el peponismo cansino de los gringos en algun momento se tendra que acabar :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Luego me paso a por el owned pero de momento ahí lo dejo:
> 
> Hoy las tecnológicas usanas van a estar bajistas y rojas. Con tiempo podemos ver los 1400 o 1390 en el SP.
> En esos niveles hay que pensarse muy bien si mantener los cortos o cambiar a largos.



Han hecho unas cosas muy feas hace un rato, pero los largos son sólidos en un plazo largo


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿fabricar?
> 
> ay que me LOL
> 
> ...



Sorry, you're right!. Estamos en España y aquí el negocio está en la intermediación que se consigue con las influencias.

Tienes razón, tendremos una puta mierda de baterías como lo tenemos de casi todo.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el peponismo cansino de los gringos en algun momento se tendra que acabar :Baile:



Cuando le dejen sin dinero a los osos.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El negocio de los molinos está en el mamoneo entre el alcalde, las tierras ...... donde irán lo molinos.:´(



Con los molinos y los huertos solares se estaba montando un burbujón al albor de las subvenciones, que hasta el gobierno se acojonó. Ya habían surgido las primeras corruptelas para adjudicar las licencias de instalaciones de renovables, vamos, para repartir el pastel. 

En cuanto a las eléctricas, cuando te enteras de como tienen montado el tinglado no solo de las subvenciones, sino de como hacen las subastas diarias de energía, de como generan una electricidad usando medios públicos como embalses y luego le cobran al ciudadano por esa energía 50 veces más de lo que pagan al estado por usar los medios para generarla, etc, etc, te das cuenta que dejan a la altura del betún a la cueva de alí babá. Por algo acaban por ahí de asesores tanto ex-político y se ve a tanta constructora interesada en el sector.

En este mensaje explican como actúan estos elementos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/7043760-post1.html


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Luego me paso a por el owned pero de momento ahí lo dejo:
> 
> Hoy las tecnológicas usanas van a estar bajistas y rojas. Con tiempo podemos ver los 1400 o 1390 en el SP.
> En esos niveles hay que pensarse muy bien si mantener los cortos o cambiar a largos.



En mis plantillas de MT4 ahora mismo esperando los 1395-1400 para abrir largos.

Ahora bien, ¿Pudiera ser que las manos fuertes llevasen los indices usanos abajo, sin compasión para forzar a la FED a llevar a cabo la QE3?....

Lo veo difícil, pero niveles de 1150-1200 (aunque se estén descojonando de mi ahora mismo el resto de foreros) forzarían la respuesta de la FED no?

Edito: esta es mi hipótesis de trabajo ahora mismo, desplome brutal con alguna excusa e índices de nuevo a máximos....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

el gacelerio es victima del peponismo cansino , solo les digo que el peponismo en algun momento se tendra que acabar ::


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Han hecho unas cosas muy feas hace un rato, pero los largos son sólidos en un plazo largo



Yo ya he dicho que los 1500 o 1550 para nada son descartables ..... pero primero hay que resolver el momento actual y pasar máximos y consolidar ........... o al revés: consolidar y después superar los máximos.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sorry, you're right!. Estamos en España y aquí el negocio está en la intermediación que se consigue con las influencias.
> 
> Tienes razón, tendremos una puta mierda de baterías como lo tenemos de casi todo.



La primera ley de la *Termo-Dinámica-stuza* dice:

_"Deberás ganar la máxima pasta arriesgando lo mínimo posible, ni un puto duro debe salir de tu bolsillo"_


----------



## Krim (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso de los reactores no lo veo cercano en el tiempo y desde luego lo veo muy peligroso para el ámbito residencial.
> 
> Yo me refiero más al tema particular de cada ciudadano. Captar y retener energía en el hogar de forma eficiente. Autosuficiencia energética completa o casi completa.
> 
> ...



Lejanos no, lejanísimos. Ahora, lo del peligro lo dice usted porque debe tener los mismos conosimientos de Protección Radiológica que yo de finanzas. 

Y lo del autoabastecimiento a día de hoy es utopía jippi no más . Lo que se descubra en el futuro, a saber, pero eso son cuentos de la lechera.

EDIT: Y aprovecho para una pregunta estúpida: ¿Como demonios se dan thanks por los mensajes?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo ya he dicho que los 1500 o 1550 para nada son descartables ..... pero primero hay que resolver el momento actual y pasar máximos y consolidar ........... o al revés: consolidar y después superar los máximos.



Tiene toda la pinta que tiene diarrea, y van a tardar un poco de tiempo


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> En mis plantillas de MT4 ahora mismo esperando los 1395-1400 para abrir largos.
> 
> Ahora bien, ¿Pudiera ser que las manos fuertes llevasen los indices usanos abajo, sin compasión para forzar a la FED a llevar a cabo la QE3?....
> 
> ...



-Podrían llevarlo más abajo perfectamente. Enganchan mayor subida después y aseguran que el viaje comienza con el autobús medio vacío. Ten en cuenta que el nivel de los 1400 lo está viendo todo el mundo y es demasiado evidente. Por eso, decía que en esos niveles hay que pensar muy bien qué hacer.

-No lo van a llevar para forzar a la FED. Ellos (y la FED) ya saben qué van a hacer, cómo lo van a hacer y cuándo lo van a hacer.

-Niveles de 1200 no los veo ni de coña. Al menos a uno o dos meses vista. Imposible no hay nada pero eso se acerca mucho a ello. La bolsa decide en gran parte quién gana las elecciones usanas y desde luego se nota muy claramente que el mercado usano está intervenido y bajo control desde el 6/8.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> EDIT: Y aprovecho para una pregunta estúpida: ¿Como demonios se dan thanks por los mensajes?



Todo abajo a la derecha...


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Lejanos no, lejanísimos. Ahora, lo del peligro lo dice usted porque debe tener los mismos conosimientos de Protección Radiológica que yo de finanzas.
> 
> Y lo del autoabastecimiento a día de hoy es utopía jippi no más . Lo que se descubra en el futuro, a saber, pero eso son cuentos de la lechera.
> 
> EDIT: Y aprovecho para una pregunta estúpida: ¿Como demonios se dan thanks por los mensajes?



Es un botón que pone Gracias (en español).

No he cogido muy bien lo de la seguridad pero es evidente que así es porque nadie quiere tener eso cerca de su casa .............. por muy improbable que parezca.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

El ibex , después de la primera caída se ha ido a testear los 7330 franquianos, y después de un rato mareando la perdiz, no ha pasado de ese nivel y se ha ido para abajo. Que mal rollo. :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Lejanos no, lejanísimos. Ahora, lo del peligro lo dice usted porque debe tener los mismos conosimientos de Protección Radiológica que yo de finanzas.
> 
> Y lo del autoabastecimiento a día de hoy es utopía jippi no más . Lo que se descubra en el futuro, a saber, pero eso son cuentos de la lechera.
> 
> EDIT: *Y aprovecho para una pregunta estúpida: ¿Como demonios se dan thanks por los mensajes?*



Pregúntele al JRAto ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> EDIT: Y aprovecho para una pregunta estúpida: ¿Como demonios se dan thanks por los mensajes?



Es un botón abajo a la derecha, donde está lo de citar.

Pero creo que necesitas tener un número mínimo de mensajes. No sé si 10.


----------



## << 49 >> (23 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Ahora bien, ¿Pudiera ser que las manos fuertes llevasen los indices usanos abajo, sin compasión para forzar a la FED a llevar a cabo la QE3?....
> 
> Lo veo difícil, pero niveles de 1150-1200 (aunque se estén descojonando de mi ahora mismo el resto de foreros) forzarían la respuesta de la FED no?



No creo que la FED se mueva por niveles del SP. En todo caso unos niveles más bajos serían probables si los indicadores económicos empeoran, pero entonces serían esos indicadores económicos los que harían que la FED respondiera, no los niveles del SP.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Franerre 7174-7104 siguen siendo válidos???


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Franerre 7174-7104 siguen siendo válidos???



no ahora cambia por 7171-7109 :XX:


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> No creo que la FED se mueva por niveles del SP. En todo caso unos niveles más bajos serían probables si los indicadores económicos empeoran, pero entonces serían esos indicadores económicos los que harían que la FED respondiera, no los niveles del SP.



Pero en año electoral esto cambia. El electorado americano es hipersensible al sp y al precio de la gasolina, por lo que están intervenidos desde 6 meses antes. El problema es que se han quedado sin pista de despegue...


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

muy buenas las peticiones iniciales. Bye bye QE3?

ETA Press Release: Unemployment Insurance Weekly Claims Report

Totalmente al revés, sorry. Estaba pensando en los payrolls. han revisado al alza la anterior semana y esta por encima de esperado: hello, QE3!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

:rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> muy buenas las peticiones iniciales. Bye bye QE3?



Que va, tendrán que trollear un poco


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Franerre 7174-7104 siguen siendo válidos???



Hombre, ayer dejó un algoritmo. Habría que ver en que instrucción se encuentra la ejecución y cuanto vale la variable ojal en este momento :cook:.



> SIYALODECIAYO y esas cosas
> 
> Under 410 then 330
> 
> ...


----------



## Sipanha (23 Ago 2012)

Tocamos los 1410, soporte de anteriores dias, por debajo de 1407 se puede liar una buena. :fiufiu:

Saludos.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

¿Soy yo o hay como jormenta?


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Tocamos los 1410, soporte de anteriores dias, por debajo de 1407 se puede liar una buena. :fiufiu:
> 
> Saludos.



Me da que van a tocar el botón rojo :Baile:

(O puede que el azul....)


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que va, tendrán que trollear un poco



me he colado porque tenía en mente la creación de puestos y al verlos mayor que esperado pensaba que era un buen dato. De todas formas el dato es tan malo que anula la QErección.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Fuera de mi aventura 56,86€, para tapitas mañana. Hay resistencia en 57€, que serán los 7200 ibexianos. Espero cierto rebote en ibex

El miedo gacelo me ha podido. El ibex tiene pinta de guaneo serio, la vela es fea de cojones. 

Me quedo mirando )


edit: el post es totalmete jatuno

a) Espero cierto rebote en ibex
b) El ibex tiene pinta de guaneo serio, la vela es fea de cojones. 

:XX:
:XX:
:XX:


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fuera de mi aventura 56,86€, para tapitas mañana. Hay resistencia en 57€, que serán los 7200 ibexianos. Espero cierto rebote en ibex
> 
> El miedo gacelo me ha podido. El ibex tiene pinta de guaneo serio, la vela es fea de cojones.
> 
> Me quedo mirando )



Las velas de 4 horas de DAX e IBEX son feas de huevos.... ya veremos como termina esto...

Los 3 cuervos negros cada vez más cerca....


----------



## The Hellion (23 Ago 2012)

Iberdrola por el retrete, ¿alguien está filtrando otra vez la nueva regulación energética, o el tito floro necesita cash?


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

3 CUERVOS NEGROS:

Relevancia: bajista

Tendencia previa: alcista

Fiabilidad: Alta

Número de velas: 3

Tres Cuervos Negros Bajistas (Bearish Three Black Crows), es un patrón de velas que se produce en una tendencia alcista previa y representa el inicio de un periodo bajista. Lo componen tres velas grandes y negras haciendo máximos y mínimos decrecientes abriendo cada vez más abajo y dentro del cuerpo de la vela anterior. Los precios de apertura del segundo y tercer día pueden estar dentro del cuerpo del día anterior pero es mejor verificar que los precios de apertura estén por debajo de la mitad del cuerpo del día anterior.

Aunque este patrón es muy fiable hay que ser bastante precavidos a la hora de operar ya que cuando se confirma que han caído tanto los precios pueden existir situaciones de sobreventa.

Ahora mismo en IBEX DIARIO 2º cuervo negro....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

el condor negro :XX:


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

Markit Flash U.S. Manufacturing PMI

Mejor de lo esperado: 51,9

Más PMI es menos QE


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el condor negro :XX:



Jato, corto en oro, a ver que tal sale la cosa... por el momento ojetefrescor...

Creo que han hecho la mandrilada y podemos ver guano en el oro...


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> No creo que la FED se mueva por niveles del SP. En todo caso unos niveles más bajos serían probables si los indicadores económicos empeoran, pero entonces serían esos indicadores económicos los que harían que la FED respondiera, no los niveles del SP.



Siempre he tenido la sensación de que desde 2009 tanto Obama como Bernie se dieron cuenta de que el país se desangraba por la pérdida de riqueza de la población con la caida de la bolsa. Desde entonces, se han preocupado constantemente de que la bolsa no baje. Confían en que la gente gane dinero en la bolsa para poder consumir.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que va, tendrán que trollear un poco



No dejarán a los mercados sin el caramelo que tanto han enseñado. Si consiguen que la bolsa suba sin QE, lo pospondrán pero si lo necesitan para subir la bolsa .... lo harán. No doubt.


----------



## Vivomuriente (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el condor negro :XX:











Plimo este es mío. Corto en entendederas, largo en funerarias.


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Siempre he tenido la sensación de que desde 2009 tanto Obama como Bernie se dieron cuenta de que el país se desangraba por la pérdida de riqueza de la población con la caida de la bolsa. Desde entonces, se han preocupado constantemente de que la bolsa no baje. Confían en que la gente gane dinero en la bolsa para poder consumir.



Es lo que llaman el "efecto riqueza"... Cuando uno ve que sus inversiones suben consume más. Aumenta el consumo al igual que durante las vacas gordas en españa todos los pepitos decían he ganado x a mi piso, y no se cortaban en gastar a saco, sin mirar precios...

A mi también me pasa: cuando pillo una racha buena en bolsa, me da por comprar cosas caras....


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Los presentimientos en bolsa cuestan dinero.

Plata y oro están fuertes de cojones y no se ve por ningún sitio de momento el que vaya a haber un movimiento amplio hacia abajo. Yo no me apunto a meter cortos en valores que están subiendo con velas verdes amplias.


----------



## The Hellion (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Siempre he tenido la sensación de que desde 2009 tanto Obama como Bernie se dieron cuenta de que el país se desangraba por la pérdida de riqueza de la población con la caida de la bolsa. Desde entonces, se han preocupado constantemente de que la bolsa no baje. Confían en que la gente gane dinero en la bolsa para poder consumir.



En 2009 los futuros jubilados estadounidenses sufrieron un cataclismo en sus expectativas. En EEUU la jubilación de una inmensa cantidad de personas depende de las inversiones en bolsa (ya sea a través de fondos o de tenencia directa de acciones) y el desplome de las cotizaciones se traduce en tener que prolongar tu vida activa o reducir mucho las expectativas de renta durante la jubilación. 

Si en este agosto septiembre se produjese un desplome como el del año pasado, los babyboomers que queden en activo irían a votar con el cuchillo entre los dientes.


----------



## FranR (23 Ago 2012)

Piratón, "nivel tocado, pandoro ya ha pasado"

7316-7186

7.110 pre red orto.

Sigo en lo mío, como me pillen foreando, no voy a ganar para sutura y vaselina.

Ya falta menoooooossss....


----------



## FranR (23 Ago 2012)

Toma Jato te lo has ganado...aunque has entrado un poco faltón.


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

A las 16:00 la puntilla venta de viviendas nuevas en USA...

(edito: y a las 16:10 conexión con la vuelta ciclista a España en la primera...)


----------



## J-Z (23 Ago 2012)

Esto se va de baretas


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Oro	1664.65	+26.35	+1.61% :no:



Yo sigo detectando divergencias en esta subida tan fulgurante del oro. A lo mejor me equivoco, pero mi pasta está corta en oro ahora mismo, piramidando en 1670 y 1680.... Si llega a esos extremos revisaremos el análisis...


----------



## Sipanha (23 Ago 2012)

1407, próxima parada 1404.


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Esto se va de baretas



Fue bonito mientras duró en agosto y sin volumen... Veremos a ver cuando lleguen al tajo "the big bosses".


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Más le vale a IBD que aguanten los 3 euros. Si los pierde se compromete claramente la recuperación posterior hacia los 3,6 en donde empezó su feria con Florentino y cia.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Google intentado cerrar el gap de apertura. A ver qué hace a partir de ese punto.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Joder, Apple ya recuperó todo el gap. Que mandriles andan hoy!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Lo de la comisión de los EREs es un puto cachondeo y una verdadera vergüenza.

¿Que cojones es eso de comisión de investigación? Investigan la policia y los jueces. Los inútiles de los políticos a callar.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo de la comisión de los EREs es un puto cachondeo y una verdadera vergüenza.
> 
> ¿Que cojones es eso de comisión de investigación? Investigan la policia y los jueces. Los inútiles de los políticos a callar.



Ayer se dieron abrazitos el imputado y los que le preguntaban.

Que saquen los cubatas por lo menos.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Oro	1664.65	+26.35	+1.61% :no:



La semana aun no termina pequeño padawano :no:


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

5 minutos para menear el árbol, y ver p'adonde lo quieren llevar...

Suerte


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> La semana aun no termina pequeño padawano :no:



Mi hipótesis de trabajo: un "BULL TRAP" en toda regla.... Si no, pues cerraremos posiciones y nos meteremos la **lla en el culo...


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Siempre he tenido la sensación de que desde 2009 tanto Obama como Bernie se dieron cuenta de que el país se desangraba por la pérdida de riqueza de la población con la caida de la bolsa. Desde entonces, se han preocupado constantemente de que la bolsa no baje. Confían en que la gente gane dinero en la bolsa para poder consumir.



Muy agudo, algo así como las valoraciones de los inmuebles en hispanistan.

Pero en USA ha habido entrada de capital (al menos nominal) con las QUEQUES que ha ido a commodities o bolsa (Aparte de ayudar al consumo) y aquí estan tratando de sacarlo de donde no hay (Aunque quizas a largo plazo se gane la guerra, esta batalla está perdida)


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Muy agudo, algo así como las valoraciones de los inmuebles en hispanistan.
> 
> Pero en USA ha habido entrada de capital (al menos nominal) con las QUEQUES que ha ido a commodities o bolsa (Aparte de ayudar al consumo) y aquí estan tratando de sacarlo de donde no hay (Aunque quizas a largo plazo se gane la guerra, esta batalla está perdida)



El problema de la emisión de dinero, es que al final se traduce en inflación y eso nos empobrece más a todos.... Sobre todo a los que menos tenemos...


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Muy agudo, algo así como las valoraciones de los inmuebles en hispanistan.
> 
> Pero en USA ha habido entrada de capital (al menos nominal) con las QUEQUES que ha ido a commodities o bolsa (Aparte de ayudar al consumo) y aquí estan tratando de sacarlo de donde no hay (Aunque quizas a largo plazo se gane la guerra, esta batalla está perdida)



Esto es lo que consiguen según wikipedia:
*El efecto riqueza* (o efecto de saldos reales1 ) es un término empleado para referirse al fenómeno económico consistente en el *incremento del gasto y, por ende, de la producción, que acompaña al solo hecho de creerse más rico, se haya o no incrementado objetivamente la riqueza.* Es decir, el consumidor, a igualdad de precio, demanda más cuanta más riqueza posee o cree que posee, desplazándose la totalidad de la curva de la demanda a la derecha.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Piratón, "nivel tocado, pandoro ya ha pasado"
> 
> 7316-7186
> 
> ...


----------



## Sipanha (23 Ago 2012)

1405 tocados, sino rebota nos vamos a por los 1401. 
Por debajo, pimientos coloraos.

Datos buenos de ventas de casas


----------



## @@strom (23 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> El problema de la emisión de dinero, es que al final se traduce en inflación y eso nos empobrece más a todos.... Sobre todo a los que menos tenemos...



Poco problema va a tener el moreno con la inflación.
Si algo exporta usa es inflación. Nosotros si que vamos a estar jodidos con la inflación de costes que nos van a regalar por reyes.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Malo será que me sorprenda de la capacidad de los molinos, pero echemos cuentas:
> 
> Si la máquina más accesos vale como usted dice 2.5 millones de euros, y se trata de una máquina de 1MW (Que sé perfectamente que las hay más grandes y más pequeñas, pero tomemos eso como referencia si no me dice usted de que molinos habla ), a un factor de carga de 0,25 que es bastante medio nos dará unos 2200 MWh. A un precio en red de 6c/kWh, tenemos 132.000€/año. Ponga usted costes de amortizaciones, operación, etc, y verá que la realidad está bastante lejos de "amortizarse en pocos años".



Una maquina de 1MV no vale 2 mill ni de broma. El año pasado se vendian de 850 a menos de 1 mill con acceso y todo. Me referia a un aerogenerador de 2MV (Para zonas terrestres de viento mas o menos intenso son los mas rentables). Y ese precio reconozco que esta anticuado como bien ha dicho pollastre en otro post, es de hace mas de un año. Hoy en dia ya se fabrican hasta de 4MV. De forma oficial se estima que estan amortizados 8-10 años , la realidad es que se amortizan mucho antes. Aun asi el problema de los molinos no es que no produzcan sufiiente energia es que gran parte de la producida se va a la basura porque no se sabe almacenar (Igual ya se ha inventado algun sistema que no conozco)


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Poco problema va a tener el moreno con la inflación.
> Si algo exporta usa es inflación. Nosotros si que vamos a estar jodidos con la inflación de costes que nos van a regalar por reyes.



De acuerdo contigo, a los usanos les suda la **lla emitir dinero a mansalva y endeudarse más, van a morir matando.... 
Ahora bien, cuando en Europa comience a aumentar la inflación y se pongán a subir tipos de interés desde el BCE, se lo cuentas a los hipotecados, que a lo mejor les da la risa....
Por eso veo hasta cierto punto acertadas las decisiones de Merkel... La inflación empobrece a la gente.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Ago 2012)

Eso es lo que quiero decir, USA ha ganado esta batalla (Han "superado" la crisis, mira sus bolsas) pero la guerra la tienen perdida (El crack de después de las elecciones va a ser Crackl, Bum, crash catapun chinpum)
Lo que no significa que Europa la gane, este juego no suma cero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Mierda, mierda y mas mierda!!!!! Puta mierda joder!! 

*Entidad beneficiaria* Veterinarios sin Fronteras-Vetermon 
*Título Expediente* Títeres, teatro y debate para la soberanía alimentaria 
*País *Andalucía ::	
*Subvención *78.618,27

Janus, disfruta.....

Resolución de 21 de marzo de 2012, de la Agencia Andaluza de Cooperación Internacional para el Desarrollo, por la que se publican las subvenciones de carácter reglado concedidas al amparo de la Orden de la Consejería de la Presidencia de 7 de julio d


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> El problema de la emisión de dinero, es que al final se traduce en inflación y eso nos empobrece más a todos.... Sobre todo a los que menos tenemos...



Inflación si llega a los ciudadanos y entonces la conclusión es que hay más dinero en el lado de la demanda.

Pero el dinero que está entrando no está llegando a la calle. Al menos de momento.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Eso es lo que quiero decir, USA ha ganado esta batalla (Han "superado" la crisis, mira sus bolsas) pero la guerra la tienen perdida (El crack de después de las elecciones va a ser Crackl, Bum, crash catapun chinpum)
> Lo que no significa que Europa la gane, este juego no suma cero.



Yo creo que terminarán pegándose la hostia de alguna manera pero son especialistas en lograr que a otros les vaya peor y en "pasar" de manos sus problemas.

Al final el tuerto es el rey en el país de los ciegos. Y creo que los usanos van a seguir siendo reyes.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

Paso a saludar a los larguistas ::


----------



## @@strom (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Inflación si llega a los ciudadanos y entonces la conclusión es que hay más dinero en el lado de la demanda.
> 
> Pero el dinero que está entrando no está llegando a la calle. Al menos de momento.



No se puede explicar mejor.
Solo hay que ver los gráficos con la velocidad de "m", en mínimos de no se cuantísimos años.


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a saludar a los larguistas ::



Que Jrande


----------



## Sipanha (23 Ago 2012)

Hoygan, que esto ya empieza a pintar correción seria.

El Bund mirando pal norte.
El SPX500 en base de canal y percutiendo.

Sin embargo, poco volumen.


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Ago 2012)

Lo normal hoy seria verde, en fin, cosas de estas que pasan.


----------



## @@strom (23 Ago 2012)

Mientras aaple siga consolidando por encima de 650$ creo que hay que seguir mirando al norte en el ndx.

Por cierto, el $sox a punto de tocar la media de 200 sesiones en diario.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mierda, mierda y mas mierda!!!!! Puta mierda joder!!
> 
> *Entidad beneficiaria* Veterinarios sin Fronteras-Vetermon
> *Título Expediente* Títeres, teatro y debate para la soberanía alimentaria
> ...



Qué bien!, cuántos amigos vamos a tener con deuda moral!, y además que saben hablar español porque nosotros no el inglés!.

Qué bien nos van a cuidad!, no va a hacer falta ni tercera guerra mundial como pronosticaba Japo.

Yo estoy seguro que en mi caso personal voy a acabar fuera de España (ya está hablado con mi mujer y los niños son pequeños como para tener que convencerlos). Se lo van a pasar pipa ustedes pagando a todos esos desgraciados delincuentes ......

No acierto ni a escribir lo que pienso sin borrarlo segundos después porque yo no puede decir esas cosas.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Ey!, no buscaban al gato ?
> 
> Bueno caballeros (y damas antes que nada). Dado que mi stop profit en Bankinter me ha devuelto el dinero miraré los toros desde la barrera por unos días.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el consejo, hamijo




Un placer volver a leerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué bien!, cuántos amigos vamos a tener con deuda moral!, y además que saben hablar español porque nosotros no el inglés!.
> 
> Qué bien nos van a cuidad!, no va a hacer falta ni tercera guerra mundial como pronosticaba Japo.
> 
> ...



Le recomiendo mexico


----------



## tarrito (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a saludar a los larguistas ::


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mierda, mierda y mas mierda!!!!! Puta mierda joder!!
> 
> *Entidad beneficiaria* Veterinarios sin Fronteras-Vetermon
> *Título Expediente* Títeres, teatro y debate para la soberanía alimentaria
> ...



Me compadezco de todos los andaluces. Cada dia España me recuerda mas a un chiste del lepe

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Algunos ejemplos

http://www.chistesdiarios.com/chistes-de/lepe.html

No se que son peores si nuestros chistes o nuestros politicos


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Le recomiendo mexico



English spoken areas. Tronco, que voy con los hijos y no los voy a llevar al medievo.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Iberdrola por el retrete, ¿alguien está filtrando otra vez la nueva regulación energética, o el tito floro necesita cash?



KK (por sobrevaloración) + gravedad newtoniana + retrete = torbellino infernal al fondo del guano


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> English spoken areas. Tronco, que voy con los hijos y no los voy a llevar al medievo.



asi estiran la pata mas rapido y no sufren el invierno nuclear , que clase de padre es ustec ? :vomito:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Ago 2012)

Se me había pasado el hilo.

Saludos y marcado.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> 3 CUERVOS NEGROS:
> 
> Relevancia: bajista
> 
> ...



Los veo allá al fondo ::


----------



## J-Z (23 Ago 2012)

Ibertrolas a 2,50 van a caer unas cuantas para el menda.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mierda, mierda y mas mierda!!!!! Puta mierda joder!!
> 
> *Entidad beneficiaria* Veterinarios sin Fronteras-Vetermon
> *Título Expediente* Títeres, teatro y debate para la soberanía alimentaria
> ...



Con independencia de que no consigo saber cual es la relación entre el ser veterinario y la actividad del teatro.

¿Para que coño tiene que tener Andalucía una agencia de cooperación internacional al desarrollo si ya existe la AECID?.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

De momento de la corrección del culibex no significa nada más que una visita obligada al nivel de 7200.

Todo tranquilo y no sus preocupéis 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Ibertrolas a 2,50 van a caer unas cuantas para el menda.



2.33 y 1.98


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 2.33 y 1.98



1,81 y 1,42 (madmax) ::


----------



## Artan0 (23 Ago 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Con independencia de que no consigo saber cual es la relación entre el ser veterinario y la actividad del teatro.
> 
> ¿Para que coño tiene que tener Andalucía una agencia de cooperación internacional al desarrollo si ya existe la AECID?.



Joder, parece usted nuevo... para meter a sus amiguetes, dar pasta a sus amiguetes, recibir parte de estos por otro lado y jincharse de farlopa y putas a nuestra costa.


----------



## J-Z (23 Ago 2012)

Yo apuesto por 8400 antes del guanazo por debajo de 5900.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Metemos un largo de riesgo en Arena Pharma. Stop a medio dolar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> 1,81 y 1,42 (madmax) ::



¿1,81 en el escenario optimista?


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi estiran la pata mas rapido y no sufren el invierno nuclear , que clase de padre es ustec ? :vomito:



Hombre, en lugares como San Francisco como que se vive mejor que en Piura. Al igual que en Escocia.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Ibertrolas a 2,50 van a caer unas cuantas para el menda.



Yo de momento seguiría con los pantalones subidos. Empalmarse antes de tiempo significa amplio riesgo de quedarse con dolor de huevos.


----------



## Deshollinador (23 Ago 2012)

Saludos a todos, uno que se desvirga en este foro

Merkel, Hollande Unite on Tough Message to Greece - Business News - CNBC

A ver con lo que nos sorprenden estas almas candidas :bla:


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿1,81 en el escenario optimista?



El juego no tiene versión optimista




El camino sólo es uno.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Alpha Natural Resources no se ha atrevido con su directriz bajista. Venía fuerte y con volumen pero hoy se está desfondando. Los larguistas tienen poco tiempo para intentar arreglarlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El juego no tiene versión optimista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ultimamente le veo un poco amariconao ienso:


----------



## carvil (23 Ago 2012)

*The terms of a full-blown bailout of Spain are under discussion, reports Reuters' man in Madrid, Julien Toyer. The preferred option is for the EFSF to buy Spanish debt directly from the government while the ECB props up the secondary market.*


Después dicen de la impresora de Benke 



Salu2


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, parece usted nuevo... para meter a sus amiguetes, dar pasta a sus amiguetes, recibir parte de estos por otro lado y jincharse de farlopa y putas a nuestra costa.



Es que no es solo Andalucía. Es que rascas un poco en este tema y te encuentras que hay 8 agencias, es decir, 8 empresas públicas que se dedican a lo mismo que la estatal. Y el resto son direcciones generales que desempeñan una funcionalidad igual a la del estado.

Es que es acojonante. Y luego te crujen a impuestos para mantener esto.



> ANDALUCÍA Agencia Andaluza de Cooperación Internacional al Desarrollo (AACID) - Junta de Andalucía
> ARAGÓN Cooperación para el Desarrollo - Gobierno de Aragón
> ASTURIAS Agencia Asturiana de Cooperación al Desarrollo - Gobierno del Principado de Asturias. Calle Eduardo Herrera s/n. 33006. Oviedo. Principado de Asturias. Tel.: 985 668 514. Fax: 985 668 540.
> CANARIAS Cooperación canaria - Gobierno de Canarias
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Es que no es solo Andalucía. Es que rascas un poco en este tema y te encuentras que hay 8 agencias, es decir, 8 empresas públicas que se dedican a lo mismo que la estatal. Y el resto son direcciones generales que desempeñan una funcionalidad igual a la del estado.
> 
> Es que es acojonante. Y luego te crujen a impuestos para mantener esto.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Es que no es solo Andalucía. Es que rascas un poco en este tema y te encuentras que hay 8 agencias, es decir, 8 empresas públicas que se dedican a lo mismo que la estatal. Y el resto son direcciones generales que desempeñan una funcionalidad igual a la del estado.
> 
> Es que es acojonante. Y luego te crujen a impuestos para mantener esto.



Aclaro, en Cantabria se trata de una pequeña subvención en la investigación de la proporción iónica necesaria para evitar que se desafilen ciertos metales. Existe un piloto en ciernes para verificarlo en "guillotinas". Se persigue que tras 87.000 usos, no haya perdido más del 1% de filo.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> 1,81 y 1,42 (madmax) ::



Os ha dado un golpe de calor??? Tu lo que quieres es el puesto de Galan reconocelo bribon. Ya por pedir un precio poner 1 eu (6000 mill para una empresa que gana cada año 2800 mill y que en caja tienen 5700 mill)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os ha dado un golpe de calor??? Tu lo que quieres es el puesto de Galan reconocelo bribon. Ya por pedir un precio poner 1 eu (6000 mill para una empresa que gana cada año 2800 mill y que en caja tienen 5700 mill)



La deuda, te olvidas de la deuda, de bankia y desatino florentino.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Aclaro, en Cantabria se trata de una pequeña subvención en la investigación de la proporción iónica necesaria para evitar que se desafilen ciertos metales. Existe un piloto en ciernes para verificarlo en "guillotinas". Se persigue que tras 87.000 usos, no haya perdido más del 1% de filo.



Pocos turistas se fijan en nuestra bandera, toda una declaracion de intenciones


http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santander_(España)


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ultimamente le veo un poco amariconao ienso:



También te veo un poco raro 8:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os ha dado un golpe de calor??? Tu lo que quieres es el puesto de Galan reconocelo bribon. Ya por pedir un precio poner 1 eu (6000 mill para una empresa que gana cada año 2800 mill y que en caja tienen 5700 mill)



De Bertok ya sabes que entre los diferentes escenarios que maneja, hay veces que deja sacar al más brutal.

Lo normal es que veamos a endesa sobre los 9 y a ibe sobre los 2 .


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La deuda, te olvidas de la deuda, de bankia y desatino florentino.



28000 mill de deuda y el gobierno por el deficit les debe mas de 2000 mill. Su cash flow de operaciones supera los 6000 mill.No es cualquier chicharro

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> De Bertok ya sabes que entre los diferentes escenarios que maneja, hay veces que deja sacar al más brutal.
> 
> Lo normal es que veamos a endesa sobre los 9 y a ibe sobre los 2 .



A 2,4-2,5 no lo descarto. A 2 seria algo excesivo. 12000 mill de capitalizacion por una empresa en un sector con barreras de entrada y que gana mas de 2800 mill al año es algo excesivo. Precio de opa en toda regla. Rwe podria oparla 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os ha dado un golpe de calor??? Tu lo que quieres es el puesto de Galan reconocelo bribon. Ya por pedir un precio poner 1 eu (6000 mill para una empresa que gana cada año 2800 mill y que en caja tienen 5700 mill)



No veo los beneficios sostenibles :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Si el mercado cae de 5.900, que está por ver si realmente ocurre, agárrate los machos.

De momento no hay peligro ::


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> De Bertok ya sabes que entre los diferentes escenarios que maneja, hay veces que deja sacar al más brutal.
> 
> Lo normal es que veamos a endesa sobre los 9 y a ibe sobre los 2 .



Todavía no he sacado nunca el más brutal y más improbable. Hay que dejar madurar al gacelerío para que no se asuste antes de entrar al horno. 8:


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No veo los beneficios sostenibles :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Si el mercado cae de 5.900, que está por ver si realmente ocurre, agárrate los machos.
> 
> De momento no hay peligro ::



Solo por curiosidad ¿Como piensas encender el ordenador para operar en bolsa si no tienes luz? ¿Donde piensas conectar la lavadora, horno....?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 28000 mill de deuda y el gobierno por el deficit les debe mas de 2000 mill. Su cash flow de operaciones supera los 6000 mill.No es cualquier chicharro
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Es poco probable, pero el gobierno puede decir _¿deficit?¿que deficit?_ ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A 2,4-2,5 no lo descarto. A 2 seria algo excesivo. 12000 mill de capitalizacion por una empresa en un sector con barreras de entrada y que gana mas de 2800 mill al año es algo excesivo.* Precio de opa en toda regla. Rwe podria oparla *
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



¿y no será ese el objetivo?


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es poco probable, pero el gobierno puede decir _¿deficit?¿que deficit?_ ::



Aun asi os olvidais que opera en ru brasil eeuu ....


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 28000 mill de deuda y el gobierno por el deficit les debe mas de 2000 mill. Su cash flow de operaciones supera los 6000 mill.No es cualquier chicharro
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



En eso estoy de acuerdo, todavía no es cualquier chicarro.

Las cuentas que has echado me recuerdan a pepito, zulito y acreedor. ::


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Como las andanzas de otro forero en la opa del central hispano. Creo que voy a vivir en primera persona la sensacion de recibir una opa hostil :


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A 2,4-2,5 no lo descarto. A 2 seria algo excesivo. 12000 mill de capitalizacion por una empresa en un sector con barreras de entrada y que gana mas de 2800 mill al año es algo excesivo. Precio de opa en toda regla. Rwe podria oparla
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



¿te tranquiliza que Merkel decida cambiarte tus papelotes infravalorados de IBE por papelotes no infravalorados de Rwe? :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad ¿Como piensas encender el ordenador para operar en bolsa si no tienes luz? ¿Donde piensas conectar la lavadora, horno....?



Sr. Ponzi, usted es un hombre racional, analiza las cifras y actua según los resultados. ¿Usted cree que los ingresos se van a mantener? La venta de coches ha descendido hasta niveles de los 70, como la producción industrial vaya por el mismo camino... Agárrese a los machos.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿y no será ese el objetivo?



A per 4 es una locura


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad ¿Como piensas encender el ordenador para operar en bolsa si no tienes luz? ¿Donde piensas conectar la lavadora, horno....?



Los que gobernemos el KAOS mantendremos algunos privilegios que no serán accesibles al vulgo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aun asi os olvidais que opera en ru brasil eeuu ....
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



A Brasil le quedan dos telediarios... :cook:


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es poco probable, pero el gobierno puede decir _¿deficit?¿que deficit?_ ::



Hemos pensado lo mismo.

Usted estará entre lo elegidos, no se aleje del camino correcto. 8:


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Ponzi, usted es un hombre racional, analiza las cifras y actua según los resultados. ¿Usted cree que los ingresos se van a mantener? La venta de coches ha descendido hasta niveles de los 70, como la producción industrial vaya por el mismo camino... Agárrese a los machos.



De hecho contra todo pronostico los ingresos van en aumento(Por supuesto fuera de España). Si que creo que se mantendran.En uno de mis escenarios mas pesimistas doy como minimo un beneficio neto de 2000 mill (Puedo equivocarme)


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como las andanzas de otro forero en la opa del central hispano. Creo que voy a vivir en primera persona la sensacion de recibir una opa hostil :



Intuyo que no será agradable


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A per 4 es una locura



PER, Price Earnings Ratios.... La clave esta en los ingresos futuros, ¿son estos seguros?¿Cuales serían los ingresos de IBE en el peor de los escenarios ?


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los que gobernemos el KAOS mantendremos algunos privilegios que no serán accesibles al vulgo



No me diga que usted genera energia con la mente? Eso o le gusta mucho pedalear y tiene dinamos escondidos por toda la casa.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Ni la banca usana ni las tecnológicas usanas están sufriendo lo necesario. Así no hay corrección posible más allá de los 1400. O se suman a las bajadas ..... o no hay tu tía.

Plata y oro no aflojan.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> PER, Price Earnings Ratios.... La clave esta en los ingresos futuros, ¿son estos seguros?¿Cuales serían los ingresos de IBE en el peor de los escenarios ?



Yo creo que unos 22000 mill, 2000 mill de beneficios (Siendo muy pesimista)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La deuda, te olvidas de la deuda, de bankia y desatino florentino.



A un euro no va a llegar porque si la empresa sigue como hasta ahora, el dividendo (aunque sea en formato ******) sería brutal.

Si se diese el caso de que llega a un euro .... entonces estaríamos hablando de una empresa diferente que ganase mucho menos en el largo plazo. Siendo su ingreso el que es y estando vinculado a tarifas reguladas que cuanto más altas ..... más impuestos para el Estado ......... ni está ni se le espera.

Ese comentario no pasa de ser un orgasmo guanero de cuando nos emocionamos.


P.D: El tema de Bankia y ACS es meramente conyuntural. Serán ventas que se producirán en un momento y ya está. Deberían estar más preocupados del futuro de empresas como FCC e Indra que dependen sus ingresos de agentes que ya no tienen dinero.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A 2,4-2,5 no lo descarto. A 2 seria algo excesivo. 12000 mill de capitalizacion por una empresa en un sector con barreras de entrada y que gana mas de 2800 mill al año es algo excesivo. Precio de opa en toda regla. Rwe podria oparla
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



El día que veas una OPA sobre IBD y que el gobierno calle ..... será el momento en el que sepas que los alemanes vienen a por lo suyo y tú tendrás que salir corriendo de España, aunque sea nadando dirección Marruecos.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A un euro no va a llegar porque si la empresa sigue como hasta ahora, el dividendo (aunque sea en formato ******) sería brutal.
> 
> Si se diese el caso de que llega a un euro .... entonces estaríamos hablando de una empresa diferente que ganase mucho menos en el largo plazo. Siendo su ingreso el que es y estando vinculado a tarifas reguladas que cuanto más altas ..... más impuestos para el Estado ......... ni está ni se le espera.
> 
> ...



Defendamos nuestra junta :screwy: Por 1 eu que se vayan al macdonald.
Por aqui no vais a pasar:screwy:


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No me diga que usted genera energia con la mente? Eso o le gusta mucho pedalear o tiene dinamos preparadas para el madmax



En la oscuridad también tendré opciones :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A un euro no va a llegar porque si la empresa sigue como hasta ahora, el dividendo (aunque sea en formato ******) sería brutal.
> 
> Si se diese el caso de que llega a un euro .... entonces estaríamos hablando de una empresa diferente que ganase mucho menos en el largo plazo. Siendo su ingreso el que es y estando vinculado a tarifas reguladas que cuanto más altas ..... más impuestos para el Estado ......... ni está ni se le espera.
> 
> ...



Repito mis números, 2,33 y 1,98. 

Pasaré a por el owned :cook:


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A un euro no va a llegar porque si la empresa sigue como hasta ahora, el dividendo (aunque sea en formato ******) sería brutal.
> 
> Si se diese el caso de que llega a un euro .... entonces estaríamos hablando de una empresa diferente que ganase mucho menos en el largo plazo. Siendo su ingreso el que es y estando vinculado a tarifas reguladas que cuanto más altas ..... más impuestos para el Estado ......... ni está ni se le espera.
> 
> ...



¿vas cargao? :8:


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> PER, Price Earnings Ratios.... La clave esta en los ingresos futuros, ¿son estos seguros?¿Cuales serían los ingresos de IBE en el peor de los escenarios ?



Al PER 4 tampoco hay que amarrase porque Amazon cotiza a una auténtica barbaridad y ahí lo tienen tirando hacia arriba.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Repito mis números, 2,33 y 1,98.
> 
> Pasaré a por el owned :cook:



Eso puede ser. Yo andaba con la estrategia de meter un cuarto del target en 2,7, otro cuarto en 2,3, otro en 1,9 y otro en 1,5.::


----------



## vyk (23 Ago 2012)

¿Que le ha pasado a SAN? Vaya subasta...


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como las andanzas de otro forero en la opa del central hispano. Creo que voy a vivir en primera persona la sensacion de recibir una opa hostil :



Aun no es tiempo de OPAS, los grandes compran barato. Además creo que las primeras seran bancarias (por eso del tamaño) pero cuando esten "limpios" (aún a costa de nuestro rescate)

A los alcistas les/nos queda un mes o poco más, luego a replegar las velas que habrá temporal.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿vas cargao? :8:



Yo no llevo watios, llevo las piedras negras con las que se generan los watios. Llevo también fármacos contra la obesidad. Llevo también algo de social media y futuro largo en el DAX. Algún corto en solar. Poca cosa.

Los molinillos en 1,07 también.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Ago 2012)

Vean el cierre del SAN, y sabrán lo que es un chicharro español.

Saludos.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no llevo watios, llevo las piedras negras con las que se generan los watios. Llevo también fármacos contra la obesidad. Llevo también algo de social media y futuro largo en el DAX. Algún corto en solar. Poca cosa.
> 
> Los molinillos en 1,07 también.



También te digo que he sacado todo lo que tenía en el fondo en Luxemburgo. Lo que vaya a pasar en España .... va a tardar bastante tiempo. Así que tengo la mitad en el depósito del Bankinter y la otra mitad lo he incorporado a la cartera de inversión. Tengo el máximo de availability de los últimos 4 años.

Espero fuertes movimientos direccionales. Para mediados del Q4 tenemos que empezar a ver mucho movimiento en el VIX y todo lo que eso implica.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Aun no es tiempo de OPAS, los grandes compran barato. Además creo que las primeras seran bancarias (por eso del tamaño) pero cuando esten "limpios" (aún a costa de nuestro rescate)
> 
> A los alcistas les/nos queda un mes o poco más, luego a replegar las velas que habrá temporal.



Ya se han fusionado casi todas. Llevamos 2 años de fusiones. Quedaran como mucho 4 fusiones mas, ahora lo que toca es reestructurar los negocios (ere's y cerrar al menos el 30% de las sucursales), vamos quedara un 20%-30% de la reestructuracion o lo que es lo mismo la estocada final

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso puede ser. Yo andaba con la estrategia de meter un cuarto del target en *2,7*, otro cuarto en* 2,3, otro en 1,9 y otro en 1,5*.::



Es de nuestro club, un poco moñas, pero de nuestro club ::


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es de nuestro club, un poco moñas, pero de nuestro club ::



espera, técnicamente seré de vuestro club cuando ahí llegue. Entre en su día en 2,71 y salí sobre 2,98 creo recordar. Desde entonces, por ahí no he alternado.


----------



## Claca (23 Ago 2012)

Buenas tardes a la forería

El IBEX ya nos ha realizado el prácticamente obligado pull-back sobre los 7.200... ¿Si los pierde significa que las cosas cambian mucho y nos despedimos de las subidas? Por la noche y con el pertinente Cacaolat cuelgo un par de gráficos que tal vez puedan aclaranos un poco el tema. Mientras, no os perdáis el retrato que le he dedicado al líder en el enésimo hilo animosil 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-ido-de-mano-tema-animosa-6.html#post7053301


----------



## J-Z (23 Ago 2012)

Eso daría media de 2,1 suponiendo que fueran la misma cantidad de accs cada paquete.

Yo en 2,6-2,5 caerá el primer torpedo, pero el siguiente ya si baja a 2.

Churribex a 8400 en nada, bertok con telarañas en la trinchera::


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas tardes a la forería
> 
> El IBEX ya nos ha realizado el prácticamente obligado pull-back sobre los 7.200... ¿Si los pierde significa que las cosas cambian mucho y nos despedimos de las subidas? Por la noche y con el pertinente Cacaolat cuelgo un par de gráficos que tal vez puedan aclaranos un poco el tema. Mientras, no os perdáis el retrato que le he dedicado al líder en el enésimo hilo animosil
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-ido-de-mano-tema-animosa-6.html#post7053301



jajajajajajajajajaja

Que grande!!!

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Eso daría media de 2,1 suponiendo que fueran la misma cantidad de accs cada paquete.
> 
> Yo en 2,6-2,5 caerá el primer torpedo, pero el siguiente ya si baja a 2.
> 
> Churribex a 8400 en nada, bertok con telarañas en la trinchera::



Sin problema, el ultra corto da de comer igual de bien.

Luego igual canto en directo otra posi ::


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas tardes a la forería
> 
> El IBEX ya nos ha realizado el prácticamente obligado pull-back sobre los 7.200... ¿Si los pierde significa que las cosas cambian mucho y nos despedimos de las subidas? Por la noche y con el pertinente Cacaolat cuelgo un par de gráficos que tal vez puedan aclaranos un poco el tema. Mientras, no os perdáis el retrato que le he dedicado al líder en el enésimo hilo animosil
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-ido-de-mano-tema-animosa-6.html#post7053301



Geníal, como acostumbras.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Eso daría media de 2,1 suponiendo que fueran la misma cantidad de accs cada paquete.
> 
> Yo en 2,6-2,5 caerá el primer torpedo, pero el siguiente ya si baja a 2.
> 
> Churribex a 8400 en nada, bertok con telarañas en la trinchera::



Vamos a hablar ya en serio. Si alguien me dice que Iberdrola seguirá siendo la misma empresa que es y puedo hacer un paquete promediado de 80.000 títulos a 2,1 ...... me salen baratos los estudios de los niños y un buen postgrado usano.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a hablar ya en serio. Si alguien me dice que Iberdrola seguirá siendo la misma empresa que es y puedo hacer un paquete promediado de 80.000 títulos a 2,1 ...... me salen baratos los estudios de los niños y un buen postgrado usano.



Es que no va a ser la misma empresa.

Los tiempos vividos y las valoraciones vistas en los 20XX no se volverán a ver en muchísimos años.

Ha cambiado el escenario y las reglas del juego. Hay que adaptarse para poder sobrevivir.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es que no va a ser la misma empresa.
> 
> Los tiempos vividos y las valoraciones vistas en los 20XX no se volverán a ver en muchísimos años.
> 
> Ha cambiado el escenario y las reglas del juego. Hay que adaptarse para poder sobrevivir.



Yo veo que cada vez ingresa mas. Creo que estais tratando a ibe como si fuese una sacyr cualquiera. Sus ingresos son muy solidos no dependen de contratos multimillonarios. Os van a sangrar en las facturas , ya vereis cuando suba otro 20%-30% extra el recibo de la luz


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Me ha escrito un compañero del curro un mail diciendo que tiene sentimientos encontrados (anda largo con 200.000 en bancos y ganando un 20%). Tiene dos dudas.

-Que se vaya todo a tomar por el culo porque dice que mes que pasa, peor que se está en España.
-Que la prohibición de los cortos se va a aprovechar por los bancos para crear un gran suelo una vez que los particulares vendan por el miedo de octubre.

No sabe si vender todo o aguantar el chaparrón. Me voy a pensar qué le contesto pero seguro que va a estar la frase "te da igual porque vas a estar jodido, trinca los 40.000 de reward y otea desde la barrera".

También he estado chateando con mi compi de la city y me dice que están currando todos en Agosto!!!!, que es el mes de hacer dinero. Habla muy bien de los metales y muy mal de todo aquello que tenga deuda excepto de los bancos.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es que no va a ser la misma empresa.
> 
> Los tiempos vividos y las valoraciones vistas en los 20XX no se volverán a ver en muchísimos años.
> 
> Ha cambiado el escenario y las reglas del juego. Hay que adaptarse para poder sobrevivir.



Al margen de la valoración que tenga esa empresa, va a tirar hacia arriba porque nos van a sablear los dineros. Básicamente es una empresa de políticos y oligarcas vascos.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo veo que cada vez ingresa mas. Creo que estais tratando a ibe como si fuese una sacyr cualquiera. Sus ingresos son muy solidos no dependen de contratos multimillonarios. Os van a sangrar en las facturas , ya vereis cuando suba otro 20%-30% extra el recibo de la luz



eran igual de sólidos cuando cotizaba un 60% por encima de los niveles actuales.

En expaña tienen cerca del 60% de sus clientes. La verdad es que no pinta bien.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Otra perla, Amarin Corporation Plc.

Para los fundamentalistas, ingresa cero euros al año y vale en bolsa 1,7 billions dolars.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Algunos van a necesitar mucho de esto para salir corriendo.

Barato lo tenemos, anímense.

Zapatos de hombre online | Compra calzado en ZALANDO.


----------



## @@strom (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> eran igual de sólidos cuando cotizaba un 60% por encima de los niveles actuales.
> 
> En expaña tienen cerca del 60% de sus clientes. La verdad es que no pinta bien.



Me sorprende el dato ese del 60%.........ojo que no digo que sea mentira, pero me sorprende.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Me sorprende el dato ese del 60%.........ojo que no digo que sea mentira, pero me sorprende.



9 de 16 millones he leido por ahí.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Ago 2012)

Claca, tengo un amigo que trabaja en compras a nivel internacional que se ha ahorrado una pasta con tu gráfico del €/$ a 1.26 Ya le he pasado tu número de cuenta


----------



## @@strom (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> 9 de 16 millones he leido por ahí.



En wikipedia pone esto:

Iberdrola (IBEX 35:IBE) (Ticker Bolsa de Madrid: IBE), con sede en Bilbao, es una compañía privada de ámbito global, con una experiencia forjada a lo largo de ya más de 150 años de historia, que cuenta con alrededor de 33.000 empleados repartidos en más de 40 países de cuatro continentes y que da servicio a 30 millones de clientes.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> En wikipedia pone esto:
> 
> Iberdrola (IBEX 35:IBE) (Ticker Bolsa de Madrid: IBE), con sede en Bilbao, es una compañía privada de ámbito global, con una experiencia forjada a lo largo de ya más de 150 años de historia, que cuenta con alrededor de 33.000 empleados repartidos en más de 40 países de cuatro continentes y que da servicio a 30 millones de clientes.



Puedo estar equivocado, pero he encontrado esto (falta Brasil)

"Principales filiales

ScottishPower6
ScottishPower es el cuarto mayor proveedor de energía en Reino Unido y cuenta con *más de cinco millones de clientes en todo el país* y 8.500 empleados. Una empresa con activos de generación de energía hidroeléctrica, carbón, ciclos combinados de gas y cogeneración, así como una red de distribución que cubre 65.000 km de cables subterráneos y 47.000 km de líneas aéreas. ScottishPower participa en proyectos de redes inteligentes en Glasgow y Liverpool, y proporciona puntos de recarga como miembro del consorcio de Glasgow que desarrolla un proyecto de vehículos eléctricos. A 31 de diciembre de 2011, la capacidad instalada en Reino Unido (exceptuando ScottishPower Renewables) alcanza los 7.077 MW. La producción durante 2011 ascendió a 22.739 GWh. ScottishPower cuenta con 3,2 millones de clientes de electricidad y 2 millones de gas.
Iberdrola USA7
Iberdrola USA, que pasó a formar parte del grupo en septiembre de 2008, distribuye electricidad y gas *a 1,86 millones de clientes en los estados de Maine y Nueva York*. Posee oficinas ubicadas en sus principales centros de distribución en los dos estados. En Nueva York, el negocio es compartido por dos filiales operativas - New York Electric & Gas (NYSEG) y Rochester Gas and Electric (RG&E), ambos con sede en Rochester. En Maine, Central Maine Power (CMP) tiene su sede en Augusta. NYSEG atiende a 878.000 clientes de electricidad y 261.000 clientes de gas natural, más de 40% del estado de Nueva York, mientras que RG&E sirve a 367.000 clientes de electricidad y 303.000 clientes de gas natural en nueve condados de la ciudad de Rochester. CMP es el proveedor más grande de energía en Maine, y atiende a más de 600.000 clientes.
Promueve importantes proyectos de infraestructura, tanto en Maine como en Nueva York. En Maine, CMP construye el Maine Power Reliability Program (MPRP) desde septiembre de 2010, que mejorará la red de transporte del estado y a su vez también optimizará las conexiones de redes con Canadá, y costará $ 1.400 millones de dólares. También comenzó la puesta en marcha del plan de instalación del contador inteligente para 625.000 clientes en Maine. En Nueva York, se han llevado a cabo importantes proyectos de infraestructura en Ithaca y Corning Valley.
Iberdrola Ingeniería8
Con proyectos en más de 30 países y filiales y sucursales en 27 países de Europa, Asia, África y América, se encarga de la ingeniería, suministros, construcción y puesta en marcha, proyectos llave en mano y apoyo a la explotación de instalaciones eléctricas. En el ámbito del I+D+i, está desarrollando varios proyectos como el proyecto Cenit Ocean Líder, que supone la mayor investigación mundial en energías oceánicas.
Iberdrola Inmobiliaria9
Centrada en las áreas de residencial turístico, oficinas, naves industriales y centros comerciales. A lo largo de 2011 ha concluido en Lisboa la construcción de la Torre de Occidente. Con una inversión de más de 90 millones de euros, las Torres Colombo, que incluyen la construcción de 2 edificios, han sido distinguidas como el Mejor Proyecto Inmobiliario del País en la I Edición de los Premios Nacionales del Sector Inmobiliario de Portugal."


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Puedo estar equivocado, pero he encontrado esto (falta Brasil)
> 
> "Principales filiales
> 
> ...



Ponzi, llama a HQ y danos la información ::


----------



## @@strom (23 Ago 2012)

Parece que estás en lo cierto Bertok.
En otros lados también veo los datos que tu posteas. Demasiada dependencia de la economia patria me parece a mi.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> eran igual de sólidos cuando cotizaba un 60% por encima de los niveles actuales.
> 
> En expaña tienen cerca del 60% de sus clientes. La verdad es que no pinta bien.



Soy accionista registrado.El ultimo informe que he recibido de ellos (Boletin 38 de agosto de 2012) hablan de que el 60% de la demanda es de fuera de España


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Parece que estás en lo cierto Bertok.
> En otros lados también veo los datos que tu posteas. Demasiada dependencia de la economia patria me parece a mi.



Con la que se viene encima a España, poca electricidad van a vender a empresas y particulares. Aunque suban los precios, creo que los ingresos van a bajar mucho.


----------



## @@strom (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con la que se viene encima a España, poca electricidad van a vender a empresas y particulares. Aunque suban los precios, creo que los ingresos van a bajar mucho.



Desde luego esto que comentas sería lo lógico si....


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Soy accionista registrado.El ultimo informe que he recibido de ellos (Boletin 38 de agosto de 2012) hablan de que el 60% de la demanda es de fuera de España



Te veo bien conectado ::

¿podrías conseguir los ingresos en España y los ingresos en el extranjero?. Si puedes también a nivel de clientes te lo agradezco.


----------



## Claca (23 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Claca, tengo un amigo que trabaja en compras a nivel internacional que se ha ahorrado una pasta con tu gráfico del €/$ a 1.26 Ya le he pasado tu número de cuenta



Pues no es el único. Eso lo colgué porque un colega que opera en forex me preguntó por cómo veía el cruce. Él me planteaba una operación típica del intra, y se lo dejé claro, mejor pillarlo con tranquilidad, que esa se veía buena (¡y qué rapido ha ido!).

Ya se sabe que no siempre todo sale bien, por eso.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te veo bien conectado ::
> 
> ¿podrías conseguir los ingresos en España y los ingresos en el extranjero?. Si puedes también a nivel de clientes te lo agradezco.



No tengo el dato aquí. En las cuentas anuales vendrá. Lo que si se ahora mismo:

De los 1800 mill que gano en el primer semestre (1363 mill fueron del negocio internacional con una subida del 75%)(438 mill de España= Con una caida del 44%). Ahora mismo ganan mas fuera de España que dentro. Si buscas noticias de ibe veras que en España solo estan modernizando las redes pero no tienen ningun megaproyecto en marcha. Su plan de negocio esta orientado hacia Brasil,Ru,Alemania y eeuu


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Parece que estás en lo cierto Bertok.
> En otros lados también veo los datos que tu posteas. Demasiada dependencia de la economia patria me parece a mi.



Es cierto pero también que está ganando ahora más que nunca y teniendo en cuenta 5 años de "going to hell" en España. Sus resultados están mostrando resistencia a España (quizá de ahí venda la obsesión de Galán por diversificarse geográficamente aunque fuese a precio de Ferrari).

Lo podemos decir de otra forma, si Iberdrola se va al guano, posiblemente sea la número 29 del IBEX. Primero que ella, se van el resto.


----------



## Claca (23 Ago 2012)

Una que se pone bien, INDRA:







Valor bajista en el largo plazo, pero que en estos momentos puede dar alegrías. Lo ideal es comprar sobre los 7,50, con un objetivo en los 8,98, nada más y nada menos que un 20%. El stop queda lejos, a un 8%, pero ese es el precio a pagar para tener ciertas garantías en un precio tan volátil. 

Ya que la recompensa y la torta son suculentas, el apalancamiento hay que REDUCIRLO acordemente, pues recuerdo que la operativa se adapta al gráfico y nunca al revés.

Está formulado de forma tranquila, pero se podría modificar el planteamiento para adaptarlo a una operativa más agresiva (yo no lo haré).


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Pues no es el único. Eso lo colgué porque un colega que opera en forex me preguntó por cómo veía el cruce. Él me planteaba una operación típica del intra, y se lo dejé claro, mejor pillarlo con tranquilidad, que esa se veía buena (¡y qué rapido ha ido!).
> 
> Ya se sabe que no siempre todo sale bien, por eso.



le felicito señol claca :Aplauso: va ustec progresando , pero acelere que a este paso morira gacela :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No tengo el dato aquí. En las cuentas anuales vendrá. Lo que si se ahora mismo:
> 
> De los 1800 mill que gano en el primer semestre (1363 mill fueron del negocio internacional con una subida del 75%)(438 mill de España= Con una caida del 44%). Ahora mismo ganan mas fuera de España que dentro. Si buscas noticias de ibe veras que en España solo estan modernizando las redes pero no tienen ningun megaproyecto en marcha. Su plan de negocio esta orientado hacia Brasil,Ru,Alemania y eeuu



Iberdrola suele manejar margenes netos del 9%-10%.No me gusta hacer las cosas asi, pero a ojo de buen cubero calcula que de los 6 primeros meses unos 13600 mill seran ingresos internacionales y 5000 mill de Españoles

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con la que se viene encima a España, poca electricidad van a vender a empresas y particulares. Aunque suban los precios, creo que los ingresos van a bajar mucho.



Están subiendo la luz a doble dígito. Eso da para aguantar bajadas de actividad muy importantes.

En cuanto venga el dinerito de Europa ..... volverán a estar las farolas encendidas todo el día :: .... se piensan algunos.

Se va a sufrir, sí y mucho. Pero tenemos que tener los pies respecto a lo que se dice de algunas empresas. Eso quiere decir que va a subir en bolsa?, estoy seguro que va a bajar porque mientras que existan activos con mayor garantía jurídica, en mejor país, en mejor moneda y de mayor potencial de revalorización vs. riesgo ..... el dinero irá a esos y no a Iberdrola.

Aunque suene a repetitivo, son los flujos de dinero los que mueven la bolsa.


----------



## @@strom (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es cierto pero también que está ganando ahora más que nunca y teniendo en cuenta 5 años de "going to hell" en España. Sus resultados están mostrando resistencia a España (quizá de ahí venda la obsesión de Galán por diversificarse geográficamente aunque fuese a precio de Ferrari).
> 
> Lo podemos decir de otra forma, si Iberdrola se va al guano, posiblemente sea la número 29 del IBEX. Primero que ella, se van el resto.




Empiezo a mirar cosas en el índice patrio para el largo plazo.........
Tengo que mirarme bien los números de iberdrola, por técnico aún no se ve ni rasgo de una pauta de agotamiento de largo plazo pero está bien ir mirandola de vez en cuando.

Sino siempre me quedarán sacyr o bankia


----------



## @@strom (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> le felicito señol claca :Aplauso: va ustec progresando , pero acelere que a este paso morira gacela :fiufiu:




Digame Jato, ¿va usted largo o corto en estos momentos?

He de incluir este dato en mi indicador de sentimiento contrario


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No tengo el dato aquí. En las cuentas anuales vendrá. Lo que si se ahora mismo:
> 
> De los 1800 mill que gano en el primer semestre (1363 mill fueron del negocio internacional con una subida del 75%)(438 mill de España= Con una caida del 44%). Ahora mismo ganan mas fuera de España que dentro. Si buscas noticias de ibe veras que en España solo estan modernizando las redes pero no tienen ningun megaproyecto en marcha. Su plan de negocio esta orientado hacia Brasil,Ru,Alemania y eeuu



Vengo a por mi OWNED. Datos del 2011:

- Energía distribuida: 234.916 GWh (el 59% fuera de España).
- Puntos de suministro: 28,07 millones (el 62% fuera de España).


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vengo a por mi OWNED. Datos del 2011:
> 
> - Energía distribuida: 234.916 GWh (el 59% fuera de España).
> - Puntos de suministro: 28,07 millones (el 62% fuera de España).



Yo llevo un owned de los buenos. Mis ibes estan tiñadas de rojo pasion -9%. Mientras no reciba una opa hostil no me preocupan


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Digame Jato, ¿va usted largo o corto en estos momentos?
> 
> He de incluir este dato en mi indicador de sentimiento contrario



servidor no suele errar :rolleye: tengo mucho conocimiento y pronto sorprendere con una nueva estrategia despiadada .

manejo unas lineas muy ricas y que el gacelerio no ve , porque son gacelas claro 

de momento los cortos en el sp500 van a dar plusvis , no quiero decir na mas pero esto es dinamico , me huelo un pequeño cambio en la estrategia a medio plazo un saludo pequeño padawano y siga atento vera como servidor casi nunca pierde platita porque sus estrategias despiadadas se realizan cuando los indicadores ya no pueden dar mas de si ::


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor no suele errar :rolleye: tengo mucho conocimiento y pronto sorprendere con una nueva estrategia despiadada .
> 
> manejo unas lineas muy ricas y que el gacelerio no ve , porque son gacelas claro
> 
> de momento los cortos en el sp500 van a dar plusvis , no quiero decir na mas pero esto es dinamico , me huelo un pequeño cambio en la estrategia a medio plazo un saludo pequeño padawano y siga atento vera como servidor casi nunca pierde platita porque sus estrategias despiadadas se realizan cuando los indicadores ya no pueden dar mas de si ::



Venga un poco de humor cortilargo



http://www.diasdebolsa.es/imagant/566/no-soy-oso.jpg

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

servidor mantuvo sus cortos en el sp500 con dos cojones incluso piramido y ahora tiene aprox cortos en 1410 contado aprox , el sp tenia que guanear si o si solo fue cuestion de esperar un poco :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2012)

Tiene digestión el sp hasta los 1380.

A purgar, se ha dicho


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Cuando veas las barbas de tu vecino cortar pon las tuyas a remojar


http://www.rtve.es/m/alacarta/video...supera-los-dos-euros-litro/1512326/?media=tve

¿Quien se quejaba por tener una gasolina a 1,5?

Pronto pedireis energia para enchufar los coches y motos electricas....Os estare esperando


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Una que se pone bien, INDRA:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Guay Claca, me salen también los 9€ 
Lo mismo lo intento )


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

Me sale que el mínimo diario del ibex lo han clavado en la base del canal alcista del mes de agosto. Si mañana respeta los 7.190 podría volver el peponismo de la semana pasada. Si los perfora parece que se puede frenar (como ha adelantado Su Excelencia FranR) en los 7.110 en los que tanto se entretuvo entre el 9 y 15 de agosto o la MM20. Si no, como él mismo ha dicho R.O.A (Red Orto Alcista)


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Se os esta pasando un evento muy importante. Mañana se renuevan los cortos 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## boquiman (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se os esta pasando un evento muy importante. Mañana se renuevan los cortos
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Ponzi, y cómo afecta la renovación de cortos al mercado?


----------



## sr.anus (23 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se os esta pasando un evento muy importante. Mañana se renuevan los cortos
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Pero no eran 3 meses?

Si renuevan los cortos, sera el momento idoneo para un chute para arriba no?


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Pero no eran 3 meses?
> 
> Si renuevan los cortos, sera el momento idoneo para un chute para arriba no?



Yo hablo de las renovaciones de contratos de insiders (Muchos de la city). Suelen ser cada dos semanas y su publicacion aparece en la cnmv

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Ponzi, y cómo afecta la renovación de cortos al mercado?



Depende como varien las posiciones. En las 2 ultimas renovaciones cerraron algunas posiciones y otras las reducieron de forma considerable y hemos pasado de 6000-7200. Lo malo que los funcionarios de la cnmv son muy lentos y suelen tardar 2 dias en publicar lis datos asi que en muchos casos hasta el lunes o martes no se vera

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Un ejemplo


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-48265169

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-Z (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor mantuvo sus cortos en el sp500 con dos cojones incluso piramido y ahora tiene aprox cortos en 1410 contado aprox , el sp tenia que guanear si o si solo fue cuestion de esperar un poco :fiufiu:



Eres el amo 17 o más pips a contra estando apalancado :Aplauso:

:XX:


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Eres el amo 17 o más pips a contra estando apalancado :Aplauso:
> 
> :XX:



Jato tiene vastas tierras e ingentes sumas de capital para aportar como garantía y aguantar una posición en contra hasta donde sea. El SL es de pobres. 8:

Si hay que aguantar los cortos hasta 1850, no hay problema. Las gacelillas no lo entenderán pero Jato está en un nivel superior ::


----------



## @@strom (23 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Jato tiene vastas tierras e ingentes sumas de capital para aportar como garantía y aguantar una posición en contra hasta donde sea. El SL es de pobres. 8:
> 
> Si hay que aguantar los cortos hasta 1850, no hay problema. Las gacelillas no lo entenderán pero Jato está en un nivel superior ::



No olvide que además lleva cortilargos...........opción segura siempre.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tiene digestión el sp hasta los 1380.
> 
> A purgar, se ha dicho



Be careful, tomorrow perhaps it will be another day.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> le felicito señol claca :Aplauso: va ustec progresando , pero acelere que a este paso morira gacela :fiufiu:



:XX:
Algún día se me escapará el dedo y te daré un thanx ::


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful, tomorrow perhaps it will be another day.



surely a worse day ::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ago 2012)

bueno señores me voy a ver el futbol , espero que gane el barcelona por una manita y una patita :fiufiu:

con mi nectar de guayaba vere caer al mandril ::


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores me voy a ver el futbol , espero que gane el barcelona por una manita y una patita :fiufiu:
> 
> con mi nectar de guayaba vere caer al mandril ::


----------



## Claca (23 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> En resistencia, no hay que esperar la ruptura, pero si se produce, sin duda tenemos que aceptarla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Tengo que ser escueto. Se ha llegado ya al fibo y primera zona de parada. En el corto plazo, todo está listo para seguir cayendo. Ahora bien, hablando de semanas, mi comentario debe ser en la misma línea del anterior: tiene pinta de que no se quede ahí. Tras un merecido descanso, lo más probable es que el giro al alza prevalezca y los bancos sigan tirando para arriba.




Claca dijo:


> Nada, simplemente que no podemos esperar que las subidas se realicen con tanta fuerza llegados a estos niveles. Cada vez costará más subir y la volatilidad irá en aumento (máximos y mínimos más espaciados, los famosos picos y valles que comenté en su momento); probablemente sea entonces cuando las mejores noticias empiecen a salir en los medios para convencer a la gente mientras el precio duda. Por ahora, no obstante, la subida sigue muy sana, sin haber dado tiempo a repartir papel.
> 
> Un pull a los 7.250 sería muy normal:











Está hecho el pull, pero no tiene por qué quedarse en los 7.200 y, tal y cómo pinta el sector bancario, es muy probable que también el IBEX continue recortando. De momento, no obstante, aguanta la estructura en el canal, y considero que el tercer impulso sigue vivo habiendo dilatado algo por debajo del nivel de desactivación, así que si se respetan los mínimos, el gráfico anterior sigue vigente, aunque en mi opinión será difícil que esto sea así.

Para las siguientes semanas, no obstante, es importante ver cómo el giro al alza se hizo a través de un gap de escape en un nivel de lucha, una importante directriz se dejó atrás y el nivel más importante de apoyo, el cual FranR comentaba hace poco -sietemil y pico-, y todo ello sigue perfectamente sano y a salvo. La inercia alcista acumulada es mucha, y un recorte que podría parecer más o menos aparatoso, no logra quitar fuerza al asunto.

De momento, pues, hay que seguir optimistas aunque se pierdan los 7.200, mirando cada gráfico (ej. INDRA) para visualizar las oportunidades que puedan ir apareciendo en el hipotético recorte, siempre, eso sí, con el stop a mano por si nos equivocamos.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Hacia mucho que no miraba las cuentas de Nh


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

En 2011 redujeron su deuda a 220 mill desde los 1000 mill que tenian en 2008. Por increible que parezca se estan poniendo las pilas

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Telefonica por increible que parezca mantiene intacta su cifra de negocio (A nivel global). Con un cash flow de operaciones de 17000 mill. Todos los años ha recomprado accs,ademas a modo indicativo en 2011 repartio mas de 7000 mill asi que eliminando el dividendo esa podria ser la cifra en que reduzca la deuda cada año. Debe 56000 mill, el doble que vodafone pero tambien vende un 20% mas. Un endeudamiento sano para tef podrian ser 35000 mill (una reduccion comparable a 3 años de dividendos). Al margen del endeudamiento y de la cuota que ha perdido en España la empresa sigue intacta, mucho ojo personslmente la hare el seguimiento.Sobre7,x-8,x habria que pensar seriamente en comprar a la espera de ver como soluciona su apalancamiento. Es una empresa con margenes brutos del 57% margenes netos superiores al 10% y un roe historico superior al 19%


----------



## Lechu (24 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias. 

Los accionistas de Bankia tendrán que perder todo su dinero para que el FROB pueda imponer pérdidas a los titulares de preferentes y deuda subordinada de la entidad. Así lo establece el borrador del Real Decreto que aprobará el Gobierno el próximo viernes, donde se dice que los accionistas de las entidades nacionalizadas deben asumir costes "hasta donde sea posible". Es decir, por la totalidad de su inversión cuando una entidad necesite un rescate tan fuerte como los 23.500 millones que necesita BFA-Bankia (12.000 millones sólo la filial cotizada).


El Gobierno establece que los accionistas de Bankia tendrn que perder todo su dinero - Cotizalia.com

Voten las cinco estrellas


----------



## paulistano (24 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias.

Hoy hay guanazo del bueno....;-)

Sera un viernes como los de antes


----------



## boquiman (24 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Hoy hay guanazo del bueno....;-)
> 
> Sera un viernes como los de antes



Buenos días... O sea que un viernes a la antigua usanza no?

Estaremos preparados


----------



## paulistano (24 Ago 2012)

Ayer acerté por puro sentimiento contrario de que el día era rojo.

Y hoy me da que también porque:

- Ayer ibex sin fuerza en toda la sesión
- 0,8 abajo el SP, quién sabe si para seguir cayendo hoy.
- Nikkei guaneando de lo lindo
- Los 7.XXX me dan vértigo
- Me ha dado hoy por el rojo

Al final acabará pepón y este post no servirá más que para dar los buenos días:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Hoy hay guanazo del bueno....;-)
> 
> Sera un viernes como los de antes


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ayer acerté por puro sentimiento contrario de que el día era rojo.
> 
> Y hoy me da que también porque:
> 
> ...



Se olvida del indicador más potente: ¡MV iba largo en Barça y corto en SP500!


----------



## hydra69 (24 Ago 2012)

https://www.google.es/search?num=10&hl=es&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aes-ES%3Aofficial&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=804&q=pandoro&oq=pandoro&gs_l=img.3..0l2j0i10i24l2j0i24l3.1498.2279.0.2487.7.7.0.0.0.0.113.548.6j1.7.0...0.0...1ac.tbIYl32jsuo


----------



## peseteuro (24 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ayer acerté por puro sentimiento contrario de que el día era rojo.
> 
> Y hoy me da que también porque:
> 
> ...




Yo hoy voto por el verde porque:

- El Bund está rojo
- Llevábamos varias velas de 5h rojas y ya toca ver mínimo 2 verdes
- Hay que tocar los 7400
- Ayer consiguió recuperar
- Ha rebotado en la directriz alcista diaria
- voy largo desde ayer y tengo que sacar 200 para el finde


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

Saludo a los larguistas, les deseo buena mañana y que terminen el croisant antes de la apertura de los mercados. ::


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Ago 2012)

puestos a hacer una porra me decanto por que lo dejen alrededor de los 7190 (-1,20%) para dejar a la gente esperando al lunes...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/338225-video-putita-de-europa.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2012)




----------



## juanfer (24 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> puestos a hacer una porra me decanto por que lo dejen alrededor de los 7190 (-1,20%) para dejar a la gente esperando al lunes...



Esta semana todos los dias del IBEX hemos empezado en verde y acabado con visita de pandoro, hoy viernes sera igual.


----------



## vyk (24 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Esta semana todos los dias del IBEX hemos empezado en verde y acabado con visita de pandoro, hoy viernes sera igual.



Pes hoy hemos empezado en rojo...


----------



## hydra69 (24 Ago 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Pes hoy hemos empezado en rojo...



Acabará en naranja entonces,no se preocupe.


----------



## Sipanha (24 Ago 2012)

Saludos.

Niveles para hoy en el SPX500.

Pivot: 1407.62
Resistencias: 1414.82, 1427.24
Soportes: 1395.17, 1387.97

Niveles por arriba: 1410.46, 1417.32
Niveles por abajo: 1404.74, 1401.10

Ahora mismo por debajo del pivot 6 puntos.


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

Recuerdo la valoracion de Mapfre. A 1,8 o por debajo es compra clara a lp. Entre 1,8-2,2 esta en tierra de nadie y desde 2,2 mejor ni mirarla


----------



## FranR (24 Ago 2012)




----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



.
Ummm, casi parece AT.


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



Le van a canear


----------



## pollastre (24 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le van a canear




Y en el chat le van a llamar mandril inadaptado.... ::::


----------



## Navarrorum (24 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler




Es decir que si cerramos por encima del minimo de ayer hay esparanza para los largos..........

Edito: Creo que el punto de inflexion estará a las 14:30 en US Census Bureau Manufacturers&rsquo; Shipments, Inventories, and Orders mas lo que se está negociando en estos momentos del banco malo.

Si perdemos los 7200 ojete calor
Si los mantenemos, ojete frescor (hasta el lunes) a la espera de noticias el fin de semana.

Edito 2: Lo que si veo es en las ultimas jornadas una degradación de la banca hispanistaní. Sobrecompra en el sector como para una boda. El estocástico está sujeto arriba claramente de manera articifial, posiblemente por le bajo volumen...


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2012)

Todo está tranquilo .......









*pero no se fíen, el mercado hablará más pronto que tarde.*


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

Mapfre deberia tender hacia 2,65 en funcion a su per historico. De forma recurrente son capaces de generar mas de 900 mill de eu al año.En 2001 apenas ganaban 250 mill.

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mapfre

El mercado esta infravalorando un negocio con bastante historia y solido


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

Una sorpresita para los clientes vascos de iberdrola


http://m.noticiasdegipuzkoa.com/201...e-clientes-vascos-el-recalculo-de-sus-tarifas


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2012)

Hay una acción que vengo siguiendo desde hace un tiempo.
PRIM.

¿Que opinais de ella?


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Hay una acción que vengo siguiendo desde hace un tiempo.
> PRIM.
> 
> ¿Que opinais de ella?



Es una empresa muy pequeña. Cuando entre en el foro creo que fue uno de mis primeros comentarios. Yo la veo para oparla e internacionarla si te toca un euromillon, la empresa vale 65 mill. Por desgracia depende depende demasiado de España. Si fuese un private equity lanzaria una opa por 50 mill despues me iba a usa y buscaba un socio

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=PRM:SM


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es una empresa muy pequeña. Cuando entre en el foro creo que fue uno de mis primeros comentarios. Yo la veo para oparla e internacionarla si te toca un euromillon, la empresa vale 65 mill. Por desgracia depende depende demasiado de España. Si fuese un private equity lanzaria una opa por 50 mill despues me iba a usa y buscaba un socio
> 
> PRIM SA (PRM:Continuous): Financial Ratios - Businessweek



Interesante ponzi, la empresa parece que no tiene malos números, lo malo lo que dices hispanitadependencia.....


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Ago 2012)

mierda en este mes no hice un triste euro


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Interesante ponzi, la empresa parece que no tiene malos números, lo malo lo que dices hispanitadependencia.....



Siguela , si ves que tienen intencion de internacionalizarse podria ser una opcion a tener en cuenta. Conozco un poco sus productos y algunos son muy ingeniosos se nota la gestion familiar. Solo les falta internacionalizarse


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Ago 2012)

a q se dedica PRIM?


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

Que raro tienen acuerdos internacionales y no les sacan partido. Los gestores deben ser un poco paradillos


http://www.prim.es/html/front/esp/grupo_prim.html

Tienen gruas,piernas ortopedicas y algun producto majo no entiendo como no consiguen incrementar la facturacion


¿Alguien conoce a alguno de sus gestores?


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Ago 2012)

Rueda de prensa Merkel-Samaras en el 24h


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> a q se dedica PRIM?



A productos ortopedicos, utensilios de hospitales y geriatricos. O los gestores son unos pasotas o los comerciales son malisimos no es normal que sigan vendiendo lo mismo teniendo acuerdos internacionales. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## boquiman (24 Ago 2012)

El SP por el desagüe. 1401 a tomar por **** como se descuide...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

Tita Merkel ya está al mando después de las vacaciones. Va dejando claras las posturas:

- A Grecia la va a encular.
- A España de momento no hay rescate porque las palabras de Draghi han dado un respiro a la financiación española en el tramo corto.

Nein, Nein, Nein, .....

Ustedes no se preocupen ::


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2012)

Apple y Amazon bajando en el after pero nada relevante. Google subiendo.


----------



## boquiman (24 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tita Merkel ya está al mando después de las vacaciones. Va dejando claras las posturas:
> 
> - A Grecia la va a encular.
> - A España de momento no hay rescate porque las palabras de Draghi han dado un respiro a la financiación española en el tramo corto.
> ...



Está claro que todo este respiro que han conseguido sin poner un puto duro ha sido una patada hacia delante.... Ole los güitos de la Merkel...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Está claro que todo este respiro que han conseguido sin poner un puto duro ha sido una patada hacia delante.... Ole los güitos de la Merkel...



El culibex está bastante bien si no pierde los 7200. Los indicadores tienen una pinta estupenda.

Lo digo en serio.

Ahora, si pierde ese nivel nos vamos mucho más abajo.


----------



## boquiman (24 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex está bastante bien si no pierde los 7200. Los indicadores tienen una pinta estupenda.
> 
> Lo digo en serio.
> 
> Ahora, si pierde ese nivel nos vamos mucho más abajo.



Ahora mismo se está partiendo la cara con los 7200.... primero un rebote al llegar al nivel, y vuelta a probar.... 

Veremos como se resuelve


----------



## Krim (24 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex está bastante bien si no pierde los 7200. Los indicadores tienen una pinta estupenda.
> 
> Lo digo en serio.
> 
> Ahora, si pierde ese nivel nos vamos mucho más abajo.



De manera paranoica, voy a decir que ahi esta la trampa: Ponen el ibex en una posicion estupenda pa que luego salga el Droghi diciendo: "Me he sonado los mocos tan fuerte que he roto el panhuelo" y guanazo XXL...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> De manera paranoica, voy a decir que ahi esta la trampa: Ponen el ibex en una posicion estupenda pa que luego salga el Droghi diciendo: "Me he sonado los mocos tan fuerte que he roto el panhuelo" y guanazo XXL...



El gráfico recoge todas las opiniones y acciones de los players del mercado. Las manos fuertes tienen la información antes que nadie y la capacidad de mover el mercado en la dirección que deseen.

Si rebota en los niveles actuales, la pauta de precios tendrá buena pinta y algunos indicadores están a punto de dar señal de compra.

De momento no hay que precipitarse, pero hay que seguirla porque puede hacer un movimiento bueno.


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El gráfico recoge todas las opiniones y acciones de los players del mercado. Las manos fuertes tienen la información antes que nadie y la capacidad de mover el mercado en la dirección que deseen.
> 
> Si rebota en los niveles actuales, la pauta de precios tendrá buena pinta y algunos indicadores están a punto de dar señal de compra.
> 
> De momento no hay que precipitarse, pero hay que seguirla porque puede hacer un movimiento bueno.



Sargento, ¿apuntamos a algún valor concreto o índice directamente?


----------



## Claca (24 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Una idea para el EURO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Cumplido perfectamente, ahora lo interesante está en el medio plazo. Desde diciembre del año pasado vengo comentando que con la pérdida de los 1,25 lo más probable sería caer mínimo hasta los 1,15- 1,14. En el gráfico se ve el por qué.

Estos niveles que tocamos ayer, pues, nos acercan más a un punto de venta de medio plazo, que a una oportunidad de compra. La referencia por arriba son los 1,297. Mientras no se superen, independientemnte de las noticias que salgan estas semanas y lo muy fuerte que pueda parecer el precio, el destino final seguirá fuertemente fijado hacia el sur. 

Just mi Clacavisión, que, como muchas otras veces, puede estar equivocada.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Sargento, ¿apuntamos a algún valor concreto o índice directamente?



Índice. Las IBE no las puedo pillas, las tiene todas ponzi. ::


----------



## Navarrorum (24 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El gráfico recoge todas las opiniones y acciones de los players del mercado. Las manos fuertes tienen la información antes que nadie y la capacidad de mover el mercado en la dirección que deseen.
> 
> Si rebota en los niveles actuales, la pauta de precios tendrá buena pinta y algunos indicadores están a punto de dar señal de compra.
> 
> De momento no hay que precipitarse, pero hay que seguirla porque puede hacer un movimiento bueno.









Acerquenos al conocimiento ande...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Acerquenos al conocimiento ande...



MACD en TF=2h. La planicie que presenta es indicativa de fuertes movimientos al alza o a la baja.

La clave está en la pauta de precios (7230 - 7170).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Acerquenos al conocimiento ande...



Vaya asia la lus


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya asia la lus



Sin olvidar que la luz durará poco.


----------



## Navarrorum (24 Ago 2012)

Creo que tienen razon. Las velas de minutos del ibex estan haciendo un curioso triangulo en el que el las lineas confluyen en un vertice proximo a las 14:00...

Curioso....en 11 minutos tendremos la respuesta...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

Cuidado con el movimiento a las 14:30.

De libro sería arreón a la baja hasta 7170 y luego giro al alza. Es difícil pero hay que contemplarlo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (24 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado con el movimiento a las 14:30.
> 
> De libro sería arreón a la baja hasta 7170 y luego giro al alza. Es difícil pero hay que contemplarlo.



Por dios, que sea así y alguien le dé cuerda al ibex. 

Que lleva 1 hora moviéndose en 20 puntos, en el canal "tierra de nadie".


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Por dios, que sea así y alguien le dé cuerda al ibex.
> 
> Que lleva 1 hora moviéndose en 20 puntos, en el canal "tierra de nadie".



Siguiendo las velas al tick se ve claramente que están jugando con el precio ahora mismo.

cuidado.


----------



## Sipanha (24 Ago 2012)

Total orders durable goods mejor de lo esperado: 4.2%

Si recuperamos los 1404, seguro que intentarán volver al pivot en 1407.


----------



## Navarrorum (24 Ago 2012)

Les informo que ha roto el triangulo al alza. Creo que habrá subidon. 

Si no, regreso en un par de horas para mi OW...


----------



## Navarrorum (24 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Total orders durable goods mejor de lo esperado: 4.2%
> 
> Si recuperamos los 1404, seguro que intentarán volver al pivot en 1407.




Pero Peticiones de bienes duraderos subyacente (Mensualmente) por de lo esperado....


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

LA jugada estará en el entorno de los 7170, muy probable que lleguemos ahí en los próximos minutos.


----------



## boquiman (24 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> LA jugada estará en el entorno de los 7170, muy probable que lleguemos ahí en los próximos minutos.



Hay que ver como defienden los niveles los hijos de su madre...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Hay que ver como defienden los niveles los hijos de su madre...



Están jugando con pocos contratos, muy controlado.

Se va a ver muy bien qué quieren hacer en la DTA.


----------



## carvil (24 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Están jugando con pocos contratos, muy controlado.
> 
> Se va a ver muy bien qué quieren hacer en la DTA.




Buenos mediodias o


Qué es DTA?



Salu2


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Ago 2012)

Como son las brujas de eastwick en el 24h. ¿Aparecerá Mariano Van Horne si lo convocan?

La pelirroja negando la negociación del rescate.


----------



## J-Z (24 Ago 2012)

Sabadell parece que ha digerido bien la CAM ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

Un sector que nadie mira y que estan aguantando aun vendiendo menos gracias a sus altos margenes y apalancamiento nulo son las empresas de ascensores (Simplemente no estan de moda)


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=ZOT:SM


----------



## J-Z (24 Ago 2012)

No se hacen zulos no se hacen ascensores, viven del mantenimiento pero crecimiento nulo de aquí a décadas


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos mediodias o
> 
> 
> Qué es DTA?
> ...



Directriz de Tendencia Alcista ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

j-z dijo:


> No se hacen zulos no se hacen ascensores, viven del mantenimiento pero crecimiento nulo de aquí a décadas



Error. Ganan mas que en 2007  Por ley las comunidades estan obligadas a contratar el mantenimiento y las revisiones. Ademas no solo venden maquinas y ascensores cuando se construyen edificios , los ascensores viejos cada cierto tiempo necesitan cambiar la maquinaria  El negocio es un chollo con margenes elevadisimos y sin apenas competencia



http://elpais.com/diario/2007/11/18/negocio/1195397250_850215.html
Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (24 Ago 2012)

j-z dijo:


> No se hacen zulos no se hacen ascensores, viven del mantenimiento pero crecimiento nulo de aquí a décadas



Ademas muchos mantenimientos se estan dejando de pagar.


----------



## carvil (24 Ago 2012)

* "Multiple People Shot Outside New York's Empire State Building; Details Unclear"*

Ya está en los teletipos.

City police say three or four civilians have been wounded in the Friday morning shooting and that the shooter is dead.

A fire department spokesman says it received a call about the shooting just after at 9 a.m. Friday and that emergency units were on the scene within minutes.

The spokesman had no information about how many people were wounded or their conditions.

The shooting occurred at 34th Street and Fifth Avenue.


Salu2


----------



## paulistano (24 Ago 2012)

carvil dijo:


> * "Multiple People Shot Outside New York's Empire State Building; Details Unclear"*
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2



Deadly shootout near New York's Empire State Building

Reports say those wounded have been taken to hospital
Several people have been shot near the Empire State Building in New York City, the authorities have said.

The shooter was killed in the incident, which is reported to have taken place near the popular tourist attraction before 09:00 (13:00 GMT).

It is not clear how many people were wounded or what their conditions were. The shooting occurred at 34th Street and Fifth Avenue.

The incident does not appear to be terror-related, police said.

There is a heavy police presence at the scene.


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Ademas muchos mantenimientos se estan dejando de pagar.



Por ley es obligatorio. No se a quien vendera pero la verdad es que vende mas que hace 10 años incluso mas que hace 5 y tambien gana mas que hace 10 años


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

2004

http://www.invertia.com/noticias/al...OYA OTIS&op_buscdiv=0&date1=&date2=01/15/2012


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

Voy a reventar algunos mantras burbujeros  (Ya se que las penurias venden mas)

2011

http://www.mcaugtotis.org.es/index....s/273-resultados-de-zardoya-otis-en-2011.html

En plena recesion y ganan mas que en 2004 y ojo estamos en la parte baja del ciclo


----------



## paulistano (24 Ago 2012)




----------



## paulistano (24 Ago 2012)

google imagenes------>subidon subidon------>








::


----------



## juanfer (24 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por ley es obligatorio. No se a quien vendera pero la verdad es que vende mas que hace 10 años incluso mas que hace 5 y tambien gana mas que hace 10 años



Conozco comunidades de vecinos que cuando se llega a un ratio del 40% de impagos el resto hace lo mismo con lo que hay edificios de mas de 5 plantas que les han cortado la luz y deben un piño al mantenimiento del ascensor, conclusion no hay luz en la escalera y el ascensor esta parado. 

Los bancos y cajas no pagan comunidades.


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2012)

El ibex muestra resistencia a bajar. De momento no se está fijando el lío que tiene por delante España.
Vamos a acabar como el rosario de la Aurora. Tic, tac, tic, tac .....


----------



## paulistano (24 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


>



x1000:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

Justo tras tocar la DTA ::

Intuyo que Grecia atpc y España&Italia soportadas por compras de deuda hasta que no puedan cumplir sus compromisos en los ajustes y otros atpc.


----------



## hydra69 (24 Ago 2012)

Pero que panda de hijos de puta..mira que lo han aguantado..


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Conozco comunidades de vecinos que cuando se llega a un ratio del 40% de impagos el resto hace lo mismo con lo que hay edificios de mas de 5 plantas que les han cortado la luz y deben un piño al mantenimiento del ascensor, conclusion no hay luz en la escalera y el ascensor esta parado.
> 
> Los bancos y cajas no pagan comunidades.



Pues sigue ganando pasta...¿En que barrios te mueves?Yo esos niveles de madmax aun no los he visto

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## carvil (24 Ago 2012)

* "FED'S BERNANKE: Defends stimulus in letter to U.S. congressman; sees 'scope for further action' by Fed for growth"*


Salu2


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues sigue ganando pasta...¿En que barrios te mueves?Yo esos niveles de madmax aun no los he visto
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Un rascacielos de lujo en Ponferrada se convierte en un edificio fantasma - ABC.es

Si pasas por la Nacional VI, se ve. Aparte de feo, inutil, sin palabras, otro símbolo de la burbuja (Y eso que ahí no la había, los precios eran como la mitad que en Madrid)


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Ago 2012)

Wall Street climbs on ECB news | Reuters

Menudo mamporrismo al cierre semanal. A ver de dónde ha salido y si se confirma...


----------



## Sipanha (24 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Total orders durable goods mejor de lo esperado: 4.2%
> 
> Si recuperamos los 1404, seguro que intentarán volver al pivot en 1407.



Pues eso... 

Edit: Ahora negociando en 1408, si hay volumen comprador, nos vamos a 1410-1414


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Un rascacielos de lujo en Ponferrada se convierte en un edificio fantasma - ABC.es
> 
> Si pasas por la Nacional VI, se ve. Aparte de feo, inutil, sin palabras, otro símbolo de la burbuja (Y eso que ahí no la había, los precios eran como la mitad que en Madrid)



Un rascacielos donde no funcionan los ascensores : 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Ago 2012)

Patapum al alza y el lunes apertura gapista el lunes ¿¿¿ ????
Como las noticias sean "buenas", creo que sigue la fiesta (Aprovechen que nus lo quitan de las manos)


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un rascacielos donde no funcionan los ascensores :
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



ESTO ES LO QUE DICE LA NOTICIA

La torre de La Rosaleda, en Ponferrada, estaba destinada a ser un ejemplo de arquitectura y de lujo. Sin embargo, su objetivo ha fracasado debido a la mala administración de la promotora, que dejó una deuda de 70.000 euros a la compañía de la luz. Por ello el rascacielos no dispone de luz en las zonas comunes de sus 24 plantas. 

Muchos vecinos han optado por marcharse y el hotel que alberga no recibe clientela. Tan solo hay una oficina y reconoce que es dificil atraer a clientes en un edificio así. Los ascensores no funcionan, las escaleras están las 24 horas a oscuras. Y todo por la mala administración de la constructora. Los vecinos reconocen que es muy complicado vivir en pisos altos sin elevadores y tener que bajar y subir las escaleras con una linterna. 

Los pisos se empezaron a vender hace años por unos 180.000 euros ya que estaban en una zona de lujo. El cartel de «Se vende piso» sigue estando visible en la fachada, sin embargo el número que aparece no está asociado a ninguna línea telefónica. 

Así es la vida de estos vecinos que se mudaron a este edificio, construido con aires de grandeza, pero que cada día que pasa está más desalmado.




::::::::

Pobres de los que compraron


----------



## Krim (24 Ago 2012)

¡Sí señor! Velote verde del 1% en 15 min mientras la prima de riesgo se vuelve a poner en forma ¡Con dos cojones hoygan!

Madre mía cuando se de la ostia, y lo peor es que seguro que la dan cuando nadie lo espera.


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Ago 2012)

Como salga Draghi con la vara nos vamos a cagar...


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ESTO ES LO QUE DICE LA NOTICIA
> 
> La torre de La Rosaleda, en Ponferrada, estaba destinada a ser un ejemplo de arquitectura y de lujo. Sin embargo, su objetivo ha fracasado debido a la mala administración de la promotora, que dejó una deuda de 70.000 euros a la compañía de la luz. Por ello el rascacielos no dispone de luz en las zonas comunes de sus 24 plantas.
> 
> ...



Me encanta: 24 plantas 24 horas sin luz .... 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2012)

Huele a mandrilada total. Google sigue fuerte pero está en máximos.
Amazon sigue erre que erre pero los máximos exactos están en 248.
Apple va a su bola pero sigue estando por debajo de los máximos intradiarios de cada una de las tres últimas sesiones.
Los bancos usanos no tiran hacia abajo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (24 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> ¡Sí señor! Velote verde del 1% en 15 min mientras la prima de riesgo se vuelve a poner en forma ¡Con dos cojones hoygan!
> 
> Madre mía cuando se de la ostia, y lo peor es que seguro que la dan cuando nadie lo espera.



Es que el volumen que ha habido hoy en el ibex, pues.... em, estooo, sin comentarios


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2012)

Pues el gandalf hizo su trabajode momento....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/332066-habeis-visto-ibex-35-agosto-2012-a-340.html#post7028999


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Es que el volumen que ha habido hoy en el ibex, pues.... em, estooo, sin comentarios



Dígalo-dígalo, un truño!!!!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Ago 2012)

me huele a mandrilada el oro esta más abajo


----------



## Krim (24 Ago 2012)

No sé por que me gusta la analogía de Gandalf. ¿Cuando se carga el puente entonces? ¿En Octubre? Por que ya sabeis lo que viene después...


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues el gandalf hizo su trabajode momento....
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/332066-habeis-visto-ibex-35-agosto-2012-a-340.html#post7028999



En contra de las subidas:
-La cuña recientemente rota aunque no la considero muy relevante.
-La sucesión aplastante de máximos decrecientes en el medio plazo.

A favor de las subidas:
-Los suelos de doble apoyo son fiables y salvo que se haya producido una fuga falsa, el target de subida está para cumplirlo.

Templad la armas!!!!


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En contra de las subidas:
> -La cuña recientemente rota aunque no la considero muy relevante.
> -La sucesión aplastante de máximos decrecientes en el medio plazo.
> 
> ...




Con todos los respetos, está usted obviando uno de los indicadores más fiables en estos tiempos.
El "cat indicator", ayer ya nos hablaba de subidas este indicador........ahi lo dejo.:no:


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Ago 2012)

Por fin Reuters desarrolla la historia e indica fuentes dentro del BCE:

Wall Street gains on ECB news that could help Spain, Greece | Reuters

Si no sale el tío de la vara el fin de semana nos vamos para arriba. Y como el oso amoroso no diga algo de fundamento en Jack(as)son Hole el viernes (como hizo su amiguito Draghi la última vez) nos volvemos para abajo a la misma velocidad.

¿No ha sido mucha coordinación lo de las bandas y la cartita?

Yo, a la mínima, salto...


----------



## << 49 >> (24 Ago 2012)

Esa noticia fue desmentida:

El BCE desmiente que haya decidido limitar la rentabilidad de la deuda. Expansion.com

No entiendo cómo la ponen otra vez como si fuera nueva. ¿Será un fallo de Matrix?


----------



## Sipanha (24 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Pues eso...
> 
> Edit: Ahora negociando en 1408, si hay volumen comprador, nos vamos a 1410-1414



Entra algo de volumen, nos metemos en canal.


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Con todos los respetos, está usted obviando uno de los indicadores más fiables en estos tiempos.
> El "cat indicator", ayer ya nos hablaba de subidas este indicador........ahi lo dejo.:no:



Quien conoce la Jatopo, sabe que a veces su inspiración no es fiable.


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Por fin Reuters desarrolla la historia e indica fuentes dentro del BCE:
> 
> Wall Street gains on ECB news that could help Spain, Greece | Reuters
> 
> ...




Tito Bernie nunca defrauda cuando es necesario que intervenga. Tengan por seguro que actuará cuando se le requiera.


----------



## J-Z (24 Ago 2012)

Con draguiqueen al rescate los 8400 easy.

Que tal van los cortos jato? :: ::


----------



## paulistano (24 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Esa noticia fue desmentida:
> 
> El BCE desmiente que haya decidido limitar la rentabilidad de la deuda. Expansion.com
> 
> No entiendo cómo la ponen otra vez como si fuera nueva. ¿Será un fallo de Matrix?



Y por esto ha subido el ibex??

Entonces ha subido en base a un falso rumor??

Guano is coming??


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2012)

Deutsche Bank registra una morosidad inmobiliaria del 40,5% en España - elEconomista.es


RameroJoy a a tener problemas.


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Ago 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Con draguiqueen al rescate los 8400 easy.
> 
> Que tal van los cortos jato? :: ::



No se fie de draguiqueen...

[YOUTUBE]-dzLvWd72Nk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## carvil (24 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Por fin Reuters desarrolla la historia e indica fuentes dentro del BCE:
> 
> Wall Street gains on ECB news that could help Spain, Greece | Reuters
> 
> ...





Benke ya se sabe.... ::


Y las armas allí :8: un ejemplo


<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nzkBGQx3HAc?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nzkBGQx3HAc?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Buen fin de semana!


Salu2


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2012)

Que tengan buenas noches. Llevaba buen día y me puse en rojo hace 4 minutos. Una barrida de 700.000 títulos se llevo 4.000 míos.

Al final va a tener razón el amigo Pollastre con aquel dicho de los viernes ....


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Pues eso...
> 
> Edit: Ahora negociando en 1408, si hay volumen comprador, nos vamos a 1410-1414



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

El ruido de la calle dice que el culibex se hunde.

El gráfico dice que rebota al alza.

You choose.


----------



## << 49 >> (24 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Y por esto ha subido el ibex??
> 
> Entonces ha subido en base a un falso rumor??



NPI. Yo creo que ha subido cuando se ha visto que el SP estaba subiendo con fuerza.


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Ago 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Benke ya se sabe.... ::
> 
> 
> Y las armas allí :8: un ejemplo
> ...



que quiere que le diga: da más miedo un coreano conduciendo un Kia que empuñando un ak-47

Sp500 por encima de 1410... n'est pas mal


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> NPI. Yo creo que ha subido cuando se ha visto que el SP estaba subiendo con fuerza.



Demasiado violencia en las 2 primeras velas en TF=1 min.

Hay algo más, creo que lo soportaban en la DTA y para arriba.

El lunes lo sabremos antes de las 10:00


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El ruido de la calle dice que el culibex se hunde.
> 
> El gráfico dice que rebota al alza.
> 
> You choose.




Desde mi ventana sólo oigo raeggeton.

Va a ser que seguimos con el rebote.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

Yo, el perreo lo veo no lo oigo ::

[YOUTUBE]kJ2406Ae2wI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (24 Ago 2012)

Esta la noticia por el general.

Como decia un forero....imaginense las cajas.

Y aÑado...ahi no esta contabilizada la famosa "patada hacia adelante"....donde bancos refinancian sabiendo que el cliente no pagara con tal de no provisionar y que le afecte al beneficio neto (beneficio neto = beneficio bruto - provisiones, a grandes rasgos y para que se entienda)


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo, el perreo lo veo no lo oigo ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kJ2406Ae2wI[/YOUTUBE]




Tiene el estocástico claramente cortado al alza, parece que es momento de ir entrando


----------



## @@strom (24 Ago 2012)

Por cierto:

Peliculas Castellano Los Ultimos Dias de Lehman Brothers [DVDrip][Espaol Castellano][2012]

Para amenizar el fin de semana:fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (24 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues sigue ganando pasta...¿En que barrios te mueves?Yo esos niveles de madmax aun no los he visto





LCIRPM dijo:


> Un rascacielos de lujo en Ponferrada se convierte en un edificio fantasma - ABC.es
> 
> Si pasas por la Nacional VI, se ve. Aparte de feo, inutil, sin palabras, otro símbolo de la burbuja (Y eso que ahí no la había, los precios eran como la mitad que en Madrid)





ponzi dijo:


> Un rascacielos donde no funcionan los ascensores :





LCIRPM dijo:


> ESTO ES LO QUE DICE LA NOTICIA
> 
> La torre de La Rosaleda, en Ponferrada, estaba destinada a ser un ejemplo de arquitectura y de lujo. Sin embargo, su objetivo ha fracasado debido a la mala administración de la promotora, que dejó una deuda de 70.000 euros a la compañía de la luz. Por ello el rascacielos no dispone de luz en las zonas comunes de sus 24 plantas.
> 
> ...





Janus dijo:


> Deutsche Bank registra una morosidad inmobiliaria del 40,5% en España - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> RameroJoy a a tener problemas.




Pues eso que con un 40% de morosidad, sabiendo que los bancos y cajas no pagan comunidades ya me diran quien va a pagar la comunidad y el mantenimiento de ascensores.


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Ago 2012)

Bueno, qué, ¿cuando veremos al churribex mordiendo el polvo por debajo de los 5.000 puntos? :baba:


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El ruido de la calle dice que el culibex se hunde.
> 
> El gráfico dice que rebota al alza.
> 
> You choose.



Los bares estan a tope y las terrazas a reventar. Algo no me cuadra. No parece un pais con un 25% de paro

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2012)

Buenas noches!!!

Empresa opable por 250 mill de eu .No tiene deuda y esta bien gestionada pero por desgracia sus ventas dependen demasiado de España aunque ese % cada dia es menor


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=ROVI:SM

Roa superior al 5%, Roe por encima del 15% y con margenes brutos muy interesantes. Ademas suelen recomprar accs


----------



## @@strom (25 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenas noches!!!
> 
> Empresa opable por 250 mill de eu .No tiene deuda y esta bien gestionada pero por desgracia sus ventas dependen demasiado de España aunque ese % cada dia es menor
> 
> ...




Me la apunto desde luego. Muchas gracias.

Por cierto me gustaría saber su opinión acercca de NH HOTELES.
Ya se que soy un poco pesado


----------



## paulistano (25 Ago 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Bueno, qué, ¿cuando veremos al churribex mordiendo el polvo por debajo de los 5.000 puntos? :baba:



Me pareció leer que hasta bertok ve esto alcista:ouch:

Yo creo que en octubre habrá un vencimiento gordo de deuda, si antes no se pide el rescate total, ahí moriremos la primera vez:cook:


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Ago 2012)

Buenos días a tod@s

Sr. Ponzi, hágame sitio en el tren de las drolas, que desde ayer somos compañeros de viaje por una larga temporada. 1800 Ibes desde 3,081.

Mi sargento, siento haber roto la disciplina de fuego, dijo índice y dispare a IBE. El motivo, pura superstición, mis últimas 2 entradas en Iberdrola me han salido verdes y tal como dice la canción del verano, no hay dos sin tres.







Las velas de la última parte de la sesión me dicen que nos vamos a probar máximos, pero no me hagan mucho caso. Soy un simple notavo que opera con TT y unas cuantas lineas.


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Me pareció leer que hasta bertok ve esto alcista:ouch:
> 
> Yo creo que en octubre habrá un vencimiento gordo de deuda, si antes no se pide el rescate total, ahí moriremos la primera vez:cook:



Sigo teniendo presentimientos bajistas, pero los gráficos dicen otra cosa. Además tengo grabado a fuego una de las últimas indicaciones del maese Mulder antes de marcharse a su retiro espiritual. Mercados alcistas desde mediados/finales de Julio hasta abril (Ibex quizá un poco rezagado).


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Me la apunto desde luego. Muchas gracias.
> 
> Por cierto me gustaría saber su opinión acercca de NH HOTELES.
> Ya se que soy un poco pesado



Nh tenia dos problemas:

1)Crecieron a base de deuda y en muchos casos comprando caro

2)Tienen muchos hoteles en propiedad y eso genera elevados costes fijos. Como resultado nos encontramos una empresa con bajos margenes y baja rentabilidad.

El 1 que era bastante serio parece que lo estan solucionando. En 2008 tenian una deuda superior a los 1000 mill y ahora en 2012 esa cifra ha bajado hasta los 220 mill.Previsiblemente en un año el problema deberia estar solucionado. El 2 ya es mas complicado, segun he leido querian copiar el modelo de gestion usano es decir gestionar hoteles sin tener la propiedad, este proceso de llevarse a cabo tardara unos años en culminarse. Es una empresa muy barata con problemas a cp pero que puede que tengan solucion en un plazo de 5-10 años.



Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## @@strom (25 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Nh tenia dos problemas:
> 
> 1)Crecieron a base de deuda y en muchos casos comprando caro
> 
> ...



Gracias Ponzi, siempre es un placer leer sus análisis


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Me pareció leer que hasta bertok ve esto alcista:ouch:
> 
> Yo creo que en octubre habrá un vencimiento gordo de deuda, si antes no se pide el rescate total, ahí moriremos la primera vez:cook:



Mientras cotice por encima de 7170 no hay peligro. La sesión del lunes es especialmente relevante.

Cuidado con entrar antesde las 10:00, no vaya a ser que sea una mandrilada.

El fondo es netamente bajista, no lo olvidemos.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Buenos días a tod@s
> 
> Sr. Ponzi, hágame sitio en el tren de las drolas, que desde ayer somos compañeros de viaje por una larga temporada. 1800 Ibes desde 3,081.
> 
> ...



Ponte un SL y que tengas fortuna ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ago 2012)

Ten en cuenta que han reducido deuda vendiendo los mejores hoteles por precios inferiores a los que pagaron en algunos casos.
Hay que ver como evoluciona el negocio al desprenderse de sus mejores activos y como continúan reduciendo deuda que no se ha pagado con beneficios sino con desinversiones.




ponzi dijo:


> Nh tenia dos problemas:
> 
> 1)Crecieron a base de deuda y en muchos casos comprando caro
> 
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2012)

Buenas tardes muchachada! 

Estos días os sigo desde el movil, y como es un rollo escribir, solo leo. Me gustó el debate sobre rentabilidades del trader, y os propongo el BTA (best trader award ). Reglas muy sencillas, quedan 4 meses para acabar el año, así que cada participante tendrá cuatro "disparos", gana el que consiga mejor rentabilidad. No hace falta que el trader siga la operativa, pero si que la cante en tiempo real.

Habría que decir:
-Acción o índice
-Precio al que entras
-SL (se podrá cambiar cuando se quiera, previo anuncio)

El SP se canta una vez ejecutado, pero eso si, durante el dia, no valdrá el "la semana pasada vendí a 17€"

Si os gusta la idea lo hacemos. Si no queréis ensuciar este hilo abrimos otro y si no queréis jugar pues me llevo yo el premio... 8:

Si queréis proponer alguna condición más será bien recivida, pero yo lo haría lo más sencillo posible.

Un saludo a tod@s! 

PD: Obviamente "solo" largos hasta que levanten la prohibición... ::


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes muchachada!
> 
> Estos días os sigo desde el movil, y como es un rollo escribir, solo leo. Me gustó el debate sobre rentabilidades del trader, y os propongo el BTA (best trader award ). Reglas muy sencillas, quedan 4 meses para acabar el año, así que cada participante tendrá cuatro "disparos", gana el que consiga mejor rentabilidad. No hace falta que el trader siga la operativa, pero si que la cante en tiempo real.
> 
> ...



4 posiciones me las pulo en 1 hora :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Permitiría cortos en donde sea posible.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> 4 posiciones me las pulo en 1 hora :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Permitiría cortos en donde sea posible.



Ya lo sé señor de las tinieblas, pero sería un auténtico descontrol hacer intradiarios... ::

4 posiciones de medio plazo. Como se dijo por aquí, ahí está el big money... :Baile:

Saludos...

PD: Tracen una DTA desde mínimos del '95 :: y mínimos de 2009, verán donde hemos hecho máximos esta semana... :8:

PD2: Obviamente si eliges una acción o índice que permita cortos, también valdría...


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya lo sé señor de las tinieblas, pero sería un auténtico descontrol hacer intradiarios... ::
> 
> 4 posiciones de medio plazo. Como se dijo por aquí, ahí está el big money... :Baile:
> 
> ...



Me has convencido 8:


----------



## maolito (25 Ago 2012)

Se puede crear un reto en Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir, se puede ajustar la duración y hay un ranking de rentabilidad, pero claro, es de mentira..


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Ago 2012)

Podemos hacer una competición en labolsavirtual.com (tiene un sistema de "retos").
Aunque sería poco fiable por dos cosas. Operando en virtual se suele arriesgar mucho más (si sale mal no duele) y operar con la mente más fria (si tengo que cerrar necesariamente no duele) y no se hasta que punto afectaría el delay que pueda tener.

Podría ser divertido igualmente, aunque sea para entretenerse mientras comienza el madmax.


Edit: Maolito wins!.... GIF de Guybrush con el formula1 pasando por encima en 3..2..1...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Ago 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Podemos hacer una competición en labolsavirtual.com (tiene un sistema de "retos").
> Aunque sería poco fiable por dos cosas. Operando en virtual se suele arriesgar mucho más (si sale mal no duele) y operar con la mente más fria (si tengo que cerrar necesariamente no duele) y no se hasta que punto afectaría el delay que pueda tener.
> 
> Podría ser divertido igualmente, aunque sea para entretenerse mientras comienza el madmax.
> ...



Me apunto cuando levanten la prohibición de cortos pq además hay recorrido a la baja para el 2013 + que interesante.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2012)

Ya sé que hay simuladores virtuales por internet, yo preferiría hacerlo en el hilo, total no somos muchos, y así se vería alguna propuesta en firme a parte de las magníficas gráficas que se ponen. Creo que serviría para entreternos y aprender de los demás a la vez...

Saludos..


----------



## paulistano (25 Ago 2012)

Concurso para qué?? Si va a ganar el Jato ::

Premio un pack gin-tonic?

Sólo 4 disparos en acciones o se podrá apalancar uno??


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Ago 2012)

y el portal ese de labolsavirtual para simulaciones, es de lo mejorcito por las comparativa que ofrece (ya lo usé hace años para simular estrategias). Si, me apunto pero cuando el mercado sea real (han cambiado las reglas de juego a 1/2 del partido. Por esa regla de tres, deberían hacer lo mismo cuando tengan una burbuja especulativa..)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Concurso para qué?? Si va a ganar el Jato ::
> 
> Premio un pack gin-tonic?
> 
> Sólo 4 disparos en acciones o se podrá apalancar uno??



Habrá que hacer referendum sobre la participación de los primoh! 

La operativa da igual en acciones, derivados, opciones, warrants, cfd's... La gracia es la rentabilidad. Se suman las 4 rentabilidades y el que más tenga (o el negativo sea más pequeño... : gana. Cada cual es libre de seguirla con dinero real o no, yo personalmente la seguiré con dinero real...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> y el portal ese de labolsavirtual para simulaciones, es de lo mejorcito por las comparativa que ofrece (ya lo usé hace años para simular estrategias). Si, me apunto pero cuando el mercado sea real (han cambiado las reglas de juego a 1/2 del partido. Por esa regla de tres, deberían hacer lo mismo cuando tengan una burbuja especulativa..)



Puedes entrar corto en otros mercados, o a partir de que levanten la prohibición... o


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2012)

Yo voy a bajar la intensidad económica de mis dineros en la bolsa. Haré operaciones según vea pero voy a reducir los importes destinados.

Decía el otro día que había "repatriado" los dineros en Luxemburgo (vía fondo en Bankinter). Estoy posicionando una parte importante en depósitos seguros que al menos baten la inflación. Otra parte irá a posiciones de largo plazo pero eso lleva su tiempo. La parte dedicada al trading o posiciones de corto plazo es la que voy a reducir.

Voy a dedicar 6 meses a diseñar una estrategia de largo plazo para mis ahorros y el futuro de mi famlia (en la que me incluyo). Estamos pensando en vivir fuera de España pero pongo como condición que tiene que ser un cambio que no nos cueste dinero.


----------



## Claca (25 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya sé que hay simuladores virtuales por internet, yo preferiría hacerlo en el hilo, total no somos muchos, y así se vería alguna propuesta en firme a parte de las magníficas gráficas que se ponen. Creo que serviría para entreternos y aprender de los demás a la vez...
> 
> Saludos..



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-ii-pandoro-os-recuerda-29.html#post7055264

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-ii-pandoro-os-recuerda-37.html#post7060050

Como esas, he colgado varias, siempre con su seguimiento posterior. Son planteamientos trasladables al 100% a una operativa real (los gráficos tienen que servir para eso).

Personalmente, no participaré en la competición, pero intentaré hacer comentarios cada vez más quirúrgicos


----------



## paulistano (25 Ago 2012)

Ahora que Janus comenta lo de los depósitos...

Veis arriesgado poner más de 100.000 euros en el mismo depósito?

Ya sé que el FGD está en negativo y tal, pero bueno, nunca se sabe, mi madre va a contratar uno en septiembre y estamos en esa duda...tengo pensado bankinter al 4,25% durante seis meses, y cuando caduque a ING o iBanestoienso:

Son 150.000 euros...había pensado 100.000 y 50.000, uno en cada banco:


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora que Janus comenta lo de los depósitos...
> 
> Veis arriesgado poner más de 100.000 euros en el mismo depósito?
> 
> ...



Todavía queda bastante tiempo antes de que tus ahorros pudiera correr peligro.

Vamos con poco más de un año de retraso respecto a la tragedia griega. Lo que allí ocurra será revelador.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2012)

Pooooooonzi, IBERDROLA

Además de los megaparques construidos en Oaxaca o en proyecto en Kenia y Rumanía , y ya denunciados en la web ibertrola.blogspot.com.es por sus graves impactos ambientales y sociales, coincidiendo con la cumbre de la Tierra Rio +20 en Brasil, Iberdrola anunciaba la construcción de nuevos mega-parques eólicos en ese país. Pero también anunció otros proyectos en otros lugares también contestados como Grecia o terminaba la construcción este julio del mayor parque eólico de Centroamérica en Honduras . Esto ocurría al poco de confirmar que sus beneficios del extranjero volvieron a aumentar en los primeros 6 meses del 2012. Por otro lado, en el estado, también anunciaba megaproyectos como el correspondiente a una inversión de 320 millones de euros en Asturies.

Iberdrola opera parques eólicos además de en el estado español en Hungría, Polonia, Grecia, Francia, Alemania, Italia, Portugal, México y Brasil (*) y construye macroparques en Estados Unidos (el mayor de ese país), Rumanía, Kenia, Bulgaria y Honduras, y a través de ScottishPower Renewables en el Reino Unido y Escocia. En Polonia Iberdrola se adjudicó hace unos meses su décimo parque eólico, de 82 MW de potencia y un contrato valorado en 135 millones de euros.

En Grecia, iberdrola actúa a través de su filial, el Grupo Rokas, quien ya ha presentado a las autoridades regionales el estudio de impacto medioambiental para un proyecto que incluye 28 parques eólicos con 300 aerogeneradores en las islas de Lesbos y Quíos (250 MW en Limnos). También una red de interconexión con la Grecia continental a través de cables submarinos a de las instalaciones de Larymna (Fthiótida) (a comenzar en 2014 y se prevee finalizados para 2017). Esta partida totaliza el 40% del nuevo proyecto, presupuestado en 1.850 millones de euros y ya ha obtenido el permiso de producción por parte de la RAE (Autoridad Reguladora de Energía).

Este proyecto hay que enmarcarlo en la situación de bancarrota y desgobierno que se vive actualmente en Grecia. En los ultimos 2 años se ha presenciado un plan de grandes inversiones privadas para proyectos verdes en las islas y en el continente (aerogeneradores y de placas solares). Con la crisis el gobierno ha cambiado las leyes e implementado el "fast track", la circunvalación de las leyes (ambientales) para posibilitar inversiones lo mas rápido posible.

En Grecia Iberdrola a través de Rokas ya dispone de 17 parques operativos y en el 2011 abrió el parque eólico de Arachnaio II, de 38 megavatios (MW) de potencia aumentando a los 255,3 megavatios su capacidad eólica que le coloca como líder en energía eólica del país con el 20 % de la producción total griega.

Pero estos nuevos macro-proyectos eólicos ya cuentan con un movimiento de resistencia. Ultimamente se han celebrado reuniones para establecer una coordinación entre ellos en la isla de Creta y Mytilene, ciudad de Lesbos cercana al posible emplazamiento de esos parques. La organización Birding Lesvos ha alertado del impacto que estos parques supondrán para la vida salvaje y el eco-turismo de la zona.

Parque eólico de Neoenergía en Brasil
El 19 de junio del 2012 Iberdrola anunciaba la consecución de un préstamo a su filial brasileña Neoenergia de 300 millones de euros del Banco Nacional de Desarrollo Económico y Social (BNDES) y con el Banco de Brasil para construir diez parques eólicos en Brasil. En total, contabilizarían una potencia de 288 megavatios (MW).

Las obras de construcción de cuatro de estos parques ya han sido iniciadas. Las instalaciones generaríán energía suficiente para satisfacer con electricidad a unos 450.000 brasileños. Todos los aerogeneradores que se instalarán serán de la también española Gamesa, suministrador de referencia de Iberdrola y serán construidos en la fábrica de esta compañía en Bahía.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-ii-pandoro-os-recuerda-29.html#post7055264
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-ii-pandoro-os-recuerda-37.html#post7060050
> 
> ...



Piénsatelo que el regalo te gustará... :o

A esos ejemplos me refiero Claca, es bueno después de ver un gráfico, ver una entrada real con un SL real y como se va moviendo en una operación de mp. Por eso se me ha ocurrido este juego, así se aprende muchísimo... 

A parte, ves otras acciones que no tienes controladas y ves un poco maneras diferentes de entrar en el mercado. SP muy/poco ambiciosos, movimientos de SL en contra, gestión de dinero, gaps a favor y en contra, etc...

Un saludo!


----------



## Arminio_borrado (25 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Concurso para qué?? Si va a ganar el Jato ::
> 
> Premio un pack gin-tonic?
> 
> Sólo 4 disparos en acciones o se podrá apalancar uno??



Pues podría ganar perfectamente. 

En una competición entre unos cuantos usando paper trading mediante un simulador como el de la bolsa virtual, siempre ganan los que hacen una estrategia banzai, y entrando en ella con todo lo gordo (creo que ese simulador te deja un apalancamiento 50 a 1). O se van a +400% o a -400%. Me acuerdo de un tío que hizo +400% en 2 sesiones, entrando en el mercado del dolar/franco Suizo. Tu puedes hacer un 30 y pico% mensual de ganancia y quedar entre el tercero y el quinto sobre 20 tíos (y sé de lo que hablo :cook. Y eso entre gente "no experta". Con gente que sabe quedas a tomar por culo, porque hacer eso en papertrading no es gran cosa.


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora que Janus comenta lo de los depósitos...
> 
> Veis arriesgado poner más de 100.000 euros en el mismo depósito?
> 
> ...



Eso nunca se sabe por lo que no está de más. Lo que pasa es que al final tienes que estar en varios bancos y fuertes solo hay dos (más sus satélites). Recomiendo el tema de la titularidad.

Depósitos líquidos porque todo cambia muy rápido y el dinero hay que moverlo a los activos que toque.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Ago 2012)

Jazztel en el 3º impulso ya finalizado se ha frenado en la vuelta en el 61,8% sobre los 4€, se ha parado 2 veces por cierto, haciendo un doble suelo (que no marco pero se ve a simple vista en ese precio). Vamos a ver, pero si supera a precios de cierre los 4,60, nos podriamos ir por activación de ese doble suelo a los 5,20. Por otra parte, si superamos los 5,30, nos podriamos ir tranquilamente al final de la estructura de dilatación de las 3 anteriores en los 6,45 €.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso nunca se sabe por lo que no está de más. Lo que pasa es que al final tienes que estar en varios bancos y fuertes solo hay dos (más sus satélites). Recomiendo el tema de la titularidad.
> 
> Depósitos líquidos porque todo cambia muy rápido y el dinero hay que moverlo a los activos que toque.



Yo creo que mientras nos mantengamos en el euro, no hay peligro, los agujeros se seguirán pagando vía ayudas, rescate y pringando la población.
Mi intuición es que aqui, después de estas correcciones, en función de si superamos los 8645-8650, podriamos ir a los 7900-8000, luego susto importante, subida inesperada hasta las elecciones Usa en noviembre y con mucha suerte la zona 8600 (pero yo por encima de 8000 no miraré la bolsa, no será creíble, no lo es ahora, menos entonces), pequeña hostía asustadiza en ese mismo mes, doble techo en rally de navidades y en 2013 hay que estar corto en todo (las mayores hostías las espero en el FTSE 100, CAC 40, americanos, por supuesto el nuestro, etc). 2013 va a ser horrible.


----------



## Lechu (26 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias


Angela Merkel urge a aprobar un nuevo tratado con ms integracin para la Unin Europea | elmundo.es

Quiere que en diciembre se ponga fecha al grupo de trabajo
La canciller presiona desde hace tiempo para completar el pacto fiscal
La iniciativa no ha sido bien acogida por parte de los socios europeos



Schuble niega a Grecia la prrroga: 'Ms tiempo significa ms dinero' | elmundo.es


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pooooooonzi, IBERDROLA
> 
> Además de los megaparques construidos en Oaxaca o en proyecto en Kenia y Rumanía , y ya denunciados en la web ibertrola.blogspot.com.es por sus graves impactos ambientales y sociales, coincidiendo con la cumbre de la Tierra Rio +20 en Brasil, Iberdrola anunciaba la construcción de nuevos mega-parques eólicos en ese país. Pero también anunció otros proyectos en otros lugares también contestados como Grecia o terminaba la construcción este julio del mayor parque eólico de Centroamérica en Honduras . Esto ocurría al poco de confirmar que sus beneficios del extranjero volvieron a aumentar en los primeros 6 meses del 2012. Por otro lado, en el estado, también anunciaba megaproyectos como el correspondiente a una inversión de 320 millones de euros en Asturies.
> 
> ...



Buenos dias!!!

Si que es verdad que en zonas con muchas poblaciones de aves una cierta cantidad elevada de molinos puede hacer peligrar algun ejemplar. Los molinos potencian las corrientes de aire de por si existentes.Con el tiempo supongo que se podran instalar repelentes o reclamos para que las aves no acudan a las aspas. No es un problema ni tan grave ni tan comun como se cuenta. La energia eolica es muy barata de producir y la renivacion de un parque ya instalado es muy sencilla. Su unico problema es que son energias poco estables con valles y picos y falta algun metodo para almacenar todo el excedente de los picos. He encontrado un informe sobre el coste real de la energia nuclear (almacenaje incluido)


http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/el-coste-de-la-energia-nuclear/06/11/2008/

A mi entender siendo un inexperto en esta materia lo logico seria converger hacia un mix energetico (energias estables y reguladas con energias renovables).La energia nuclear es muy barata pero una parte importante de su coste es a posteriori 250-500 mill por almenar los residuos de cada reactor y si te cambian la legislacion como ha pasado en Alemania te crujen vivo. Solo hace falta ver a Eon o a Edf

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (26 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenos dias!!!
> 
> Si que es verdad que en zonas con muchas poblaciones de aves una cierta cantidad elevada de molinos puede hacer peligrar algun ejemplar. Los molinos potencian las corrientes de aire de por si existentes.Con el tiempo supongo que se podran instalar repelentes o reclamos para que las aves no acudan a las aspas. No es un problema ni tan grave ni tan comun como se cuenta. La energia eolica es muy barata de producir y la renivacion de un parque ya instalado es muy sencilla. Su unico problema es que son energias poco estables con valles y picos y falta algun metodo para almacenar todo el excedente de los picos. He encontrado un informe sobre el coste real de la energia nuclear (almacenaje incluido)
> 
> ...



Los molinos, se rompen si hace mucho viento,mira en youtube como se rompe un molinillo solar por el rachas de veinto fuerte, interfieren en los radares, joden a los pajaritos. Al estar en movimiento necesitan mantenimiento, la unica razon que los hacen rentables son las subvenciones. 

Otra cosa son los paneles solares que se ponen y te olvidas.


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Los molinos, se rompen si hace mucho viento,mira en youtube como se rompe un molinillo solar por el rachas de veinto fuerte, interfieren en los radares, joden a los pajaritos. Al estar en movimiento necesitan mantenimiento, la unica razon que los hacen rentables son las subvenciones.
> 
> Otra cosa son los paneles solares que se ponen y te olvidas.



He visto hasta quemarse alguno. En conjunto si son rentables, generan bastante energia. El mantenimiento es muy barato

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## patilltoes (26 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pues podría ganar perfectamente.
> 
> En una competición entre unos cuantos usando paper trading mediante un simulador como el de la bolsa virtual, siempre ganan los que hacen una estrategia banzai, y entrando en ella con todo lo gordo (creo que ese simulador te deja un apalancamiento 50 a 1). O se van a +400% o a -400%. Me acuerdo de un tío que hizo +400% en 2 sesiones, entrando en el mercado del dolar/franco Suizo. Tu puedes hacer un 30 y pico% mensual de ganancia y quedar entre el tercero y el quinto sobre 20 tíos (y sé de lo que hablo :cook. Y eso entre gente "no experta". Con gente que sabe quedas a tomar por culo, porque hacer eso en papertrading no es gran cosa.



Hola, soy el del +400% en el cruce EURCHF. Luego perdi todo. Vengo a confirmar lo que dices.


----------



## patilltoes (26 Ago 2012)

Evidentemente, en la vida real con dinero real no me lio a hacer el animal de esa manera, no quiero que mi señora y demas me conviertan en croquetas.


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Al estar en movimiento necesitan mantenimiento, la unica razon que los hacen rentables son las subvenciones.
> 
> Otra cosa son los paneles solares que se ponen y te olvidas.



Tenía yo entendido que el mantenimiento de los paneles solares es bastante más caro, ya que en cuanto se ensucian o dañan por estar a la intemperie ya no son tan eficientes.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2012)

Van hacia el KAOS total.

Expansión.com


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2012)

Merkel respalda los comentarios de Weidmann sobre los peligros de la compra de deuda por el BCE - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2012)

Para el disfrute de los metaleros de verdad

[YOUTUBE]kI1DpDxdkAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Navarrorum (26 Ago 2012)

Buenas no se si lo habeis puesto, pero el patrón de comportamiento en año electoral en veces anteriores y el 2012 es sorprendentemente parecido. Incluso milimetricamente las alzas y caidas coinciden hasta en el dia +/- 1:

Por cierto ahora toca corregir SI ó SI.  September (hot asshole) is coming. Otra cosa es que el Chulibex le siga....¿Alguien puede arrojar luz?




> _
> 
> 
> Acciones de Bolsa - Página 4
> ...


----------



## Sipanha (26 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para el disfrute de los metaleros de verdad
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Enga ya, no me joa que usted también compraba chapas en la feria. ::


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Enga ya, no me joa que usted también compraba chapas en la feria. ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para el disfrute de los metaleros de verdad
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kI1DpDxdkAw[/YOUTUBE]



Pues si, es un gozo escuchar esos grupos. :Aplauso:


----------



## vyk (26 Ago 2012)

Venga, si va de power metal...

[YOUTUBE]mnP3PA-_ju0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nJLvPDRKZN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Venga, si va de power metal...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mnP3PA-_ju0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nJLvPDRKZN0[/YOUTUBE]



Buenísimos.

Ahí van:

[YOUTUBE]zBcLjBkPEHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2012)

Algo más hardcore ::

[YOUTUBE]q4aRm7BpGWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Venga, si va de power metal...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mnP3PA-_ju0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nJLvPDRKZN0[/YOUTUBE]



Algún vinilo aún tengo en casa de mis padres. Mr Hansen el verdadero líder de Halloween!.


----------



## Sipanha (26 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Algo más hardcore ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]q4aRm7BpGWk[/YOUTUBE]



Tremendos los Cannibal... inolvidable su cameo en Ace Ventura, detective de animales. ::

[YOUTUBE]8IT8KfyacS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Ago 2012)

Mi aportación. Que la disfruten.

[YOUTUBE]LYMNGNhs230[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Van hacia el KAOS total.
> 
> Expansión.com



Es sencillamente imposible. Tengo que ahorrar 10 y como hoy he ahorrado cero, mañana toca ahorrar dos, y como mañana tampoco ahorraré pasado tocará hacerlo en tres, hasta que llega el día y la realidad es la que es. La cuestión es cuándo querrán hacer publica la realidad. 

En otro orden de cosas: habéis visto los resultados de ECI? - 4% ventas y - 34% beneficios.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Ago 2012)

Mi aportación, si se cumple claro. No es de las claras, pero hace tiempo que no analizo este valor y por echarle un vistazo.





Endesa ha realizado un doble suelo claro en la zona de 11,30, doble suelo activado. La tendencia primaria es bajista, si fuese un doble techo le daría el 99% de posibilidades a su cumplimiento (pongo un 1% pq desconozco los que no se han cumplido acompañando la tendencia, pero alguno habrá, me imagino), al ser un doble suelo, en tendencia bajista, las probabilidades son altas, pero no tan fiables y seguras, aunque siguen siendo altas. Me he imaginado ese canal pq me coincide +- con los canales de regresión lineal que marco en la zona sombreada en violeta. No sé, todo va a depender de los 8650, pero de superar, altas posibilidades de irse a los 16,5.


----------



## Sipanha (27 Ago 2012)

Abren los futuros verdosetes (SPX500 y Eur).


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Ago 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7a-VYxctu2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Felix (27 Ago 2012)

Probando probando...
Buenos dias.
Tengan cuidado ahi fuera.


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias!!!De aqui a los 8xxx no???

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Felix (27 Ago 2012)

...........


----------



## AssGaper (27 Ago 2012)

10 Cortos en SP en 1410


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> 10 Cortos en SP en 1410



Ahí vamos también compañero, yo en 1411.


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí vamos también compañero, yo en 1411.



Otros 4 a 1410,67 .


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> 10 Cortos en SP en 1410





Janus dijo:


> Ahí vamos también compañero, yo en 1411.





Burbujilimo dijo:


> Otros 4 a 1410,67 .





Dejen ya de mover los precios, que me vuelven locos a los pobres algoritmos ::::


----------



## paulistano (27 Ago 2012)

buenos dias....empezamos en rojo


----------



## burbublase (27 Ago 2012)

Cuidadin cuidadin, que les veo muy animados.


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Dejen ya de mover los precios, que me vuelven locos a los pobres algoritmos ::::



Deja tú de intentar detectar los movimientos que haceMOS los leoncios ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Dejen ya de mover los precios, que me vuelven locos a los pobres algoritmos ::::



Lo que estos hacen en grupo, el Honorable lo hace sólo y sin despeinarse...


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Acaban de decir en la tele (en la comparecencia de Manuel Recio -exconsejero de Empleo en Andalucía- para hablar sobre los EREs irregulares):

*Los cuidadanos andaluces tienen una actitud democrática ejemplar como también la tienen sus servidores públicos.*

Olé, miarma aonde vua butarlos.


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Acaban de decir en la tele (en la comparecencia de Manuel Recio -exconsejero de Empleo en Andalucía- para hablar sobre los EREs irregulares):
> 
> *Los cuidadanos andaluces tienen una actitud democrática ejemplar como también la tienen sus servidores públicos.*
> 
> Olé, miarma aonde vua butarlos.



Hablando de Andalucia. Alguien me puede explicar como la comunidad autonoma con las tasas de paro mas elevadas de Europa y con tanta hambre que tienen que atracar los supermercados tiene tantas fistas populares???Lo digo de verdad, no lo entiendo. En Cantabria la gente que pasa hambre no tiene muchas ganas de juerga


http://www.fiestasdeandalucia.com/

Yo si fuese la Junta iria borrando esa pagina no vaya a ser que algun Aleman o Belga la vea y quiten las ayudas europeas.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hablando de Andalucia. Alguien me puede explicar como la comunidad autonoma con las tasas de paro mas elevadas de Europa y con tanta hambre que tienen que atracar los supermercados tiene tantas fistas populares???Lo digo de verdad, no lo entiendo. En Cantabria la gente que pasa hambre no tiene muchas ganas de juerga
> 
> 
> Fiestas de Andalucia
> ...



Pan y circo, siempre fue así. La fiesta alegra el alma y ocupa la cabeza de las personas en otros temas. Lo mejor que puede hacer para evitar que alguien se amotine (que esos no lo van a hacer nunca) es evitar que piensen.


----------



## Abner (27 Ago 2012)




----------



## juanfer (27 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hablando de Andalucia. Alguien me puede explicar como la comunidad autonoma con las tasas de paro mas elevadas de Europa y con tanta hambre que tienen que atracar los supermercados tiene tantas fistas populares???Lo digo de verdad, no lo entiendo. En Cantabria la gente que pasa hambre no tiene muchas ganas de juerga
> 
> 
> Fiestas de Andalucia
> ...



Andalucia sin fiesta ni buen comer no se entiende. Lo que me sorprenda que con tanto paro se lo puedan permitir.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

El SP jodiéndonos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Ago 2012)

Como buena ovejita obediente, tengo miedo al ver que los pastores indican posición contraria a la que llevo. Ponzi, te quedas sólo en IBE de nuevo. Guardanos el fuerte hasta que entremos de nuevo . 

70€ auerlios pa la buchaca y a ver los toros desde la barrera.


----------



## jayco (27 Ago 2012)

Esta semana cierro posiciones en todas las ibexianas menos TEF que es inversión a largo plazo ::

Algún valiente se va a quedar en septiembre?


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

jayco dijo:


> Esta semana cierro posiciones en todas las ibexianas menos TEF que es inversión a largo plazo ::
> 
> Algún valiente se va a quedar en septiembre?



Mucho tiene que joderse el tinglado en el corto para no ver los 8200-8400. Todo se andará y los stops están para protegernos de creencias.


----------



## jayco (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mucho tiene que joderse el tinglado en el corto para no ver los 8200-8400. Todo se andará y los stops están para protegernos de creencias.



Con estos niveles de volumen yo no me acabo de fiar.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Arena Is Poised To Move - Seeking Alpha

Arena Pharmaceuticals: Oversold And Ready To Rally? - Seeking Alpha


----------



## paulistano (27 Ago 2012)

No tengais miedo, esto es un asustaviejas....inocho:

Luego lo subimos


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2012)

guanos dias 

padawanitos el condor esta acechando :fiufiu:


----------



## chameleon (27 Ago 2012)

que SAN pierda los 5,40
ese es el pistoletazo de salida


----------



## Sipanha (27 Ago 2012)

Pivot en 1407.79, si no salen políticos que vayan largos, es muy posible que se toque.

Edit: Pero cuidao, la tendencia lineal es alcista ahora mismo.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

El IBEX se está jugando si va a irse a buscar los 6950-7000 o no. Si es así, tanto Indra como Repsol llegarán a sus target de throw-back.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX se está jugando si va a irse a buscar los 6950-7000 o no. Si es así, tanto Indra como Repsol llegarán a sus target de throw-back.



en castellano por favor ienso:


----------



## Maravedi (27 Ago 2012)

Guanos días,se acabaron los viajecitos,estamos de vuelta a la tarima


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX se está jugando si va a irse a buscar los 6950-7000 o no. Si es así, tanto Indra como Repsol llegarán a sus target de throw-back.



Indra la analizó Claca de manera magristral el otro día, punto de entrada en la cercanía de los 7,50€. Para Rep tengo punto de entrada en los 13,60€. Que coincide con el retroceso del 50% de la subida previa. ¿Qué precio tiene marcado (gracias de antemano)?

Edito: El Ibex ha perdido la DTA que dibujaba desde que comenzó el rally de finales ded julio. Si no la recupera, ¿visita a la línea azul de FranR?


----------



## burbublase (27 Ago 2012)

Iniciado por Janus 
El IBEX se está jugando si va a irse a buscar los 6950-7000 o no. Si es así, tanto Indra como Repsol llegarán a sus target de throw-back.



muertoviviente dijo:


> en castellano por favor ienso:




Curiosamente bastante mas claro que sus cortilargos y larguicortos, para cuando una "desaparicion" cuando se le vayan 200 puntos a sus predicciones?

Por cierto, sigue corto, largo, o todo lo contrario?

Edit: me salto el SL (24,4X) de Metro y como dije me he vuelto a meter a 24?, bueno, un poco menos.


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No tengais miedo, esto es un asustaviejas....inocho:
> 
> Luego lo subimos



Pues me he asustado, coño. Que me pilla a contrapie.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en castellano por favor ienso:



Que Indra tiene soporte en 7,45 y 6,8 (el primero es la línea clavicular del cambio de tendencia de corto) y Repsol está retrocediendo para después seguir subiendo y completar su destino tras confirmarse el doble suelo.

Si el IBEX sube desde ya, no llegarán a los objetivos de corrección, si el IBEX se va a 6950-7000, ambos valores tendrán la oportunidad de niquelar los objetivos.


----------



## burbublase (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Que Indra tiene soporte en 7,45 y 6,8 (el primero es la línea clavicular del cambio de tendencia de corto) y Repsol está retrocediendo para después seguir subiendo y completar su destino tras confirmarse el doble suelo.
> 
> Si el IBEX sube desde ya, no llegarán a los objetivos de corrección, si el IBEX se va a 6950-7000, ambos valores tendrán la oportunidad de niquelar los objetivos.



Vd es un santo Sr Janus


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Indra la analizó Claca de manera magristral el otro día, punto de entrada en la cercanía de los 7,50€. Para Rep tengo punto de entrada en los 13,60€. Que coincide con el retroceso del 50% de la subida previa. ¿Qué precio tiene marcado (gracias de antemano)?
> 
> Edito: El Ibex ha perdido la DTA que dibujaba desde que comenzó el rally de finales ded julio. Si no la recupera, ¿visita a la línea azul de FranR?



En Rpsol sería doble entrada en 13,75 y 13,2.


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias
> 
> padawanitos el condor esta acechando :fiufiu:




Gatencio, controle sus miedos y sus fantasmas del pasado.... o vendrán a llevarse la platita de su futuro ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> *G*atencio, controle sus miedos y sus fantasmas del pasado.... o vendrán a llevarse la platita de su futuro ::


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>




Hoyga, que Gatencio existe y es real ....

Gatencio D: | Facebook


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Ago 2012)

No me digais que no es chula esa caidita de Roma.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, que Gatencio existe y es real ....
> 
> Gatencio D: | Facebook



Está espesico.... :ouch:

Gatencio no, Jatencio!!! ::


----------



## burbublase (27 Ago 2012)

Solo puedo decir que esto es un desastre .... (aunque lo que habia antes era una autentica locura)

La banca desengrasa la venta de pisos - CincoDías.com

El mercado, sin embargo, no parece estar reaccionar ni a las ofertas. El aumento del paro (que llega ya al 24,6%) ha arrastrado la morosidad hasta máximos históricos (un 9,42%) y los desahucios a cifras récord (hasta 517 diarios de media en España en el primer trimestre del año. Estos son los elementos que, según el catedrático de Economía Aplicada de la Universidad Autónoma de Barcelona (UAB), Josep Oliver, "van a lastrar el mercado inmobiliario durante años porque son variables determinantes con previsiones muy a la baja".


----------



## sr.anus (27 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No me digais que no es chula esa caidita de Roma.



Explicacion? Alguien se tropezo con el cable del pc ::


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está espesico.... :ouch:
> 
> Gatencio no, Jatencio!!! ::




Es que estoy "distraío"... intento trabajar y tal ::

Hay un leoncio coñazo que lleva toda la mañana intentando colocar su paquete de 500 Daxies a largo, el muchacho... y nada, oye, que nadie le pica el anzuelo. Segunda lanzada, segunda vez que se vuelve con el carrete vacío.

Debe ser dura la vida de estos chavales


----------



## The Replicant (27 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, que Gatencio existe y es real ....
> 
> Gatencio D: | Facebook



no sabia que el gran gatencio tenia facebook y todo, hay que ver lo que se aprende en este foro de bolsa ::

por cierto alguien sabe ande andará el sr. mulder?:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2012)

directivo AIG dijo:


> no sabia que el gran gatencio tenia facebook y todo, hay que ver lo que se aprende en este foro de bolsa ::
> 
> por cierto alguien sabe ande andará el sr. mulder?:


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2012)

A los buenos días... ya de vuelta de un merecidísimo aunque no suficientemente largo descanso... adiós la aire puro y a la civilización...


----------



## burbublase (27 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que estoy "distraío"... intento trabajar y tal ::
> 
> Hay un leoncio coñazo que lleva toda la mañana intentando colocar su paquete de 500 Daxies a largo, el muchacho... y nada, oye, que nadie le pica el anzuelo. Segunda lanzada, segunda vez que se vuelve con el carrete vacío.
> 
> Debe ser dura la vida de estos chavales


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que estoy "distraío"... intento trabajar y tal ::
> 
> Hay un leoncio coñazo que lleva toda la mañana intentando colocar su paquete de 500 Daxies a largo, el muchacho... y nada, oye, que nadie le pica el anzuelo. Segunda lanzada, segunda vez que se vuelve con el carrete vacío.
> 
> Debe ser dura la vida de estos chavales



¿Eso en leuros cuanto es?

Por otro lado, no he entendido bien el intento, ¿está largo y quiere soltar sus paquetes o es que quiere entrar largo?


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Apple viene subiendo más de 2%. Google viene bajando más de un -1%. Amazon viene sin cambios (vamos que son mínimos mínimos). Vamos a ver cuánto dura el tema de Apple tras su disputa legal con los coreanos.

Desde luego que suena a proteccionismo salvaje alegar que estéticamente son muy similares. El mundo está lleno de cosas iguales (vamos que yo sepa los coches son todos del mismo pelo).


----------



## Krim (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple viene subiendo más de 2%. Google viene bajando más de un -1%. Amazon viene sin cambios (vamos que son mínimos mínimos). Vamos a ver cuánto dura el tema de Apple tras su disputa legal con los coreanos.
> 
> Desde luego que suena a proteccionismo salvaje alegar que estéticamente son muy similares. El mundo está lleno de cosas iguales (vamos que yo sepa los coches son todos del mismo pelo).



Lo de las patentes de Apple es una cosa digna de ver. Tienen patentado hasta el portátil con forma curva, y reducir el voltaje de un micro para ahorrar energía (me gustaría saber que piensa Intel del tema...)


----------



## paulistano (27 Ago 2012)

No he leido sobre el tema, solo titulares....pero que un jurado de california decida sobre esa cuestion....

No creo que sea tan simple la cuestion, pero el titular me hizo gracia.


----------



## burbublase (27 Ago 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Eso en leuros cuanto es?
> 
> Por otro lado, no he entendido bien el intento, ¿está largo y quiere soltar sus paquetes o es que quiere entrar largo?



mucho, mucho, mucho dinero

25 EUR/punto * 6.985 (Dax Index) * 500 (Contratos) = 87.312.500

Si no recuerdo mal, esto esta fuera de mi alcance.

"intentando colocar su paquete de 500 Daxies a largo,"

intenta salir.

Edit:

De todas formas si el broker "solo" le pide garantias para 300 puntos:

25 EUR/punto * 300 *500 = 3.750.000

y por cada punto que se va abajo el DAX sin venderlo

25 * 1 * 500 = 12.500 eur

vamos..... otra galaxia para gacelas como nosotros.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2012)

Apple presentará su iPad Mini en octubre - Vandal.net


----------



## Sipanha (27 Ago 2012)

Posible pata alcista en SPX500, cuidaito con los ortos.


----------



## chameleon (27 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Apple presentará su iPad Mini en octubre - Vandal.net



pensaba que el IPad era el IPhone Maxi ... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> pensaba que el IPad era el IPhone Maxi ... ::


----------



## pollastre (27 Ago 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Eso en leuros cuanto es?
> 
> Por otro lado, no he entendido bien el intento, ¿está largo y quiere soltar sus paquetes o es que quiere entrar largo?




Considere una media (según bróker) de unos 8200€ por Daxie*(*p.d.)*.

Para largar 500, unos 4.800.000€ . Pongamos €6M para hacerlo sin demasiado stress. 

En la vida real, su fraccionamiento será muy inferior (si no es un loco o un suicida), así que, bueno, qué menos que dedicar €20M - €25M para cubrir esa operación.

**p.d. : Colateral habitualmente exigido, que no valor nominal del contrato. *


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple viene subiendo más de 2%. *Google viene bajando más de un -1%*. Amazon viene sin cambios (vamos que son mínimos mínimos). Vamos a ver cuánto dura el tema de Apple tras su disputa legal con los coreanos.
> 
> Desde luego que suena a proteccionismo salvaje alegar que estéticamente son muy similares. El mundo está lleno de cosas iguales (vamos que yo sepa los coches son todos del mismo pelo).




Si baja un -1 es que sube un 1, no ?


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Ago 2012)

Fue aparecer el Jato, hablar de cóndores y guanos, y oiga, esto no ha parado de subir. Lo tenemos en baja forma.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Lo de las patentes de Apple es una cosa digna de ver. Tienen patentado hasta el portátil con forma curva, y reducir el voltaje de un micro para ahorrar energía (me gustaría saber que piensa Intel del tema...)



Pues Adan podría patentar el primer pedo y Eva la primera mestruación. Así todos estaríamos jodidos.

En el fondo hay que leer entre líneas, los usanos están en plan proteccionista evidentemente.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si baja un -1 es que sube un 1, no ?



Se ha entendido. Baja desde 678,63 hasta 666,25.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

En el culibex la tendencia es alcista en el corto plazo y se ha reforzado hoy.

El mayor peligro que tiene es que el SP guanee. Estoy buscando cortos otra vez en el SP

Cuidado porque con la mierda de volumen que hay, con una vela fuerte nos mandan a todos atpc


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Unilever ajusta sus estrategias: se prepara para una "vuelta a la pobreza" en Europa - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2012)

Economía.- La CNC autoriza a Iberdrola la venta de sus activos de distribución de gas en la Comunidad de Madrid - elEconomista.es

Replegamos velas en España


----------



## J-Z (27 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Fue aparecer el Jato, hablar de cóndores y guanos, y oiga, esto no ha parado de subir. Lo tenemos en baja forma.



El jato va corto y palmando pasta, claro que luego nos dirá que cerró la posi sin apenas pérdidas y que justo abrió un largo y se está forrando de platita ienso:

:XX:


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Apple en máximos históricos. En 8 minutos lleva sobre 1500 millones de dolares negociados.

Al final voy a tener que comprar uno de sus cacharros. Lo guardaré para enseñárselo a los nietos de la misma forma que alguno disecó un tulipán.


----------



## J-Z (27 Ago 2012)

Sube porque ganó sus demandas de patentes contra Samsung en USA, juzgado de USA por poco le daban la razón a los coreanos


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

First Solar comienza a tener velas de agotamiento. Puede corregir 4 dolares.

No es una aviso de intentar cortos. Cuando un valor sube como está FSLR, simplemente los cortos no tienen cabida.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2012)

gacelas de poca FED :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (27 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Economía.- La CNC autoriza a Iberdrola la venta de sus activos de distribución de gas en la Comunidad de Madrid - elEconomista.es
> 
> Replegamos velas en España



IBE tendra que vender sus activos a precios de risa para pagar los vencimientos de deuda. Actualmente sus margenes de beneficios se los va a comer los intereses de su deuda. Tendria que reducir costes y tirar a muchos castuzos de su operativa pero eso no va a pasar.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> IBE tendra que *vender sus activos a precios de risa* para pagar los vencimientos de deuda. Actualmente sus margenes de beneficios se los va a comer los intereses de su deuda. Tendria que reducir costes y tirar a muchos castuzos de su operativa pero eso no va a pasar.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: .


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> IBE tendra que vender sus activos a precios de risa para pagar los vencimientos de deuda. Actualmente sus margenes de beneficios se los va a comer los intereses de su deuda. Tendria que reducir costes y tirar a muchos castuzos de su operativa pero eso no va a pasar.



Si, a largo plazo, esos fundamentales quizás se vean reflejados en el precio de la acción si es como tú dices, que no todo será tan obvio digo yo (habrá gente que sepa de esto allí, pienso). A corto-medio plazo, solo cuentan lo que llaman dibujitos..


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

El INE rebaja el crecimiento del PIB en 2011 hasta el 0,4%, desde el 0,7% - elEconomista.es

*"Las cifras anuales del PIB correspondientes a 2009 y 2008 se han mantenido inalteradas en el -3,7% y el 0,9%, respectivamente, según ha precisado el organismo estadístico."*

Acojonante, después nos dicen que las revisiones a trimestre vencido por parte de los usanos es una tomadura de pelo. Qué coño hacen dedicando esfuerzos a lo que pasó en 2008?.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El INE rebaja el crecimiento del PIB en 2011 hasta el 0,4%, desde el 0,7% - elEconomista.es
> 
> *"Las cifras anuales del PIB correspondientes a 2009 y 2008 se han mantenido inalteradas en el -3,7% y el 0,9%, respectivamente, según ha precisado el organismo estadístico."*
> 
> Acojonante, después nos dicen que las revisiones a trimestre vencido por parte de los usanos es una tomadura de pelo. Qué coño hacen dedicando esfuerzos a lo que pasó en 2008?.



Siguen mintiendo igual que antes. Todos los indicadores de actividad económica están desplomándose y algunos de ellos rompiendo la serie histórica desde sus inicios.

Circulen y no se crean nada de lo que digan.


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Ago 2012)

Bitelchus, bitelchus, bitelchus...


----------



## juanfer (27 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si, a largo plazo, esos fundamentales quizás se vean reflejados en el precio de la acción si es como tú dices, que no todo será tan obvio digo yo (habrá gente que sepa de esto allí, pienso). A corto-medio plazo, solo cuentan lo que llaman dibujitos..



En corto plazo, en el precio de la accion en una empresa del IBEX no sabes por donde va a tirar mirar Bankia, aunque todo el mundo sabe como esta.

A largo plazo las empresas super endeudadas no van a sobrevivir, a no ser que reduzcan sus costes de operativa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Ago 2012)

La acaba de comprar IBM

KNXA - Kenexa Corp Stock quote - CNNMoney.com


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

El culibex en máximos del día y el SP en mínimos ienso:

La fortaleza es evidente


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En corto plazo, en el precio de la accion en una empresa del IBEX no sabes por donde va a tirar mirar Bankia, aunque todo el mundo sabe como esta.
> 
> A largo plazo las empresas super endeudadas no van a sobrevivir, a no ser que reduzcan sus costes de operativa.



Bankia estaba haciendo huecos bajistas en su momento bestiales, pero no podías ponerte corto, esa era la lástima. Es decir, hacía impulsos con correcciones de fibos muy cortos (por debajo del 38,2%, con precios muy concentrados), esos ajustes provocan impulsos muy bestias. Ahora hizo cierta vuelta en V, pero aún no hizo mínimos. Una empresa endeudada, hay que saber pq está endeudada. Es decir, Ferrovial está muy endeudada y sin embargo estos 2 últimos años fueron relativamente buenos en su cotización, habrá que saber pq está endeudada (en Texas se lleva de calle las concesiones a extranjeras y construcción de autopistas por ejemplo). Yo si me endeudo para comprar un mina que creo que es de oro, y resulta que es de oro, al final me hago rico o si me endeudo para comprar a CR7 y me sale rentable. Habrá que saber en que ha invertido Iberdrola el dinero, que política de expansión lleva, donde está haciendo presas, complejos etc. España tiene un endeudamiento normal (70-80%) pero lo ha invertido en mierda (burbuja administrativa e infraestructuras infrautilizadas), Japón debe más del 200% pero parece que invierte muy bien pq renueva los vencimientos a tipos ridículos. En fin, que da para mucho el tema del endeudamiento.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En corto plazo, en el precio de la accion en una empresa del IBEX no sabes por donde va a tirar mirar Bankia, aunque todo el mundo sabe como esta.
> 
> A largo plazo las empresas super endeudadas no van a sobrevivir, a no ser que reduzcan sus costes de operativa.



Bankia se libra porque no nos dejan meter cortos. Los muy HDLGP lo quieren solo para ellos. Llegará a los 0,2 prometidos en el hilo. Eso sí, ninguno de ellos en la cárcel.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La acaba de comprar IBM
> 
> KNXA - Kenexa Corp Stock quote - CNNMoney.com



Yo ya lo había visto, ha sido por 1300 millones de dolares. La han comprado muy inflada pero eso importa poco. Lo diluyen en el megagigante big blue.
Lo que nunca sabremos es el partido de "a más a más" que le sacará IBM poniendo su maquinaria comercial a trinchar el mercado.

Tanto IBM como Oracle se llevan mucho tiempo dedicando a sacar a golpe de talonario (mejor dicho, papelitos vía ampliación de capital menor) a competidores.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Gamesa poco a poco está haciendo su trabajo. La empresa va a mejorar mucho a nivel de deuda y balance, ya lo verán. Otro tema es que su negocio sea perdurable en el largo plazo. Les va a costar quitarse la mierda que les dejó la megalomanía de su anterior presidente (estratega, inepto y casi casi hasta su enterrador).

Técnicamente el volumen no está acompañando. Sin embargo el MACD ha pasado a positivo por primera vez tras 1 año aprox. El estocástico no acompaña ahora.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2012)

¿es festivo en uk hoy?


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿es festivo en uk hoy?



Yes Sir, no me preguntes cuál pero así es. Tenía un aviso en el broker indicándolo desde ayer.


----------



## juanfer (27 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bankia estaba haciendo huecos bajistas en su momento bestiales, pero no podías ponerte corto, esa era la lástima. Es decir, hacía impulsos con correcciones de fibos muy cortos (por debajo del 38,2%, con precios muy concentrados), esos ajustes provocan impulsos muy bestias. Ahora hizo cierta vuelta en V, pero aún no hizo mínimos. Una empresa endeudada, hay que saber pq está endeudada. Es decir, Ferrovial está muy endeudada y sin embargo estos 2 últimos años fueron relativamente buenos en su cotización, habrá que saber pq está endeudada (en Texas se lleva de calle las concesiones a extranjeras y construcción de autopistas por ejemplo). Yo si me endeudo para comprar un mina que creo que es de oro, y resulta que es de oro, al final me hago rico o si me endeudo para comprar a CR7 y me sale rentable. Habrá que saber en que ha invertido Iberdrola el dinero, que política de expansión lleva, donde está haciendo presas, complejos etc. España tiene un endeudamiento normal (70-80%) pero lo ha invertido en mierda (burbuja administrativa e infraestructuras infrautilizadas), Japón debe más del 200% pero parece que invierte muy bien pq renueva los vencimientos a tipos ridículos. En fin, que da para mucho el tema del endeudamiento.




Una cosa en endeudarse al 2% y otra ahora que el estado se endeuda al 6% con lo que las empresas se endeudaran a un % mayor.

Con la cantidad de impagos, aplazamientos de deudas, y vencimientos que tienen las empresas es dificil sacar mas del 6% de margen, y mas que ahora los gastos financieron ya no computan como gastos deducibles. 

No se como les saldra a las empresas superendeudas, pero no pinta bien a largo plazo. 

Japon se endeuda a tipos muy bajos, no es comparable, y su deuda publica se les debe a sus ciudadanos, no al exterios.


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿es festivo en uk hoy?



Summer Bank Holiday: último lunes de agosto


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

El carbón anda negro de pelotas. Ha empeorado en las últimas velas. A mí sacaron el viernes noche saltando los stops. Ahora toca vigilarlas porque las llegará el momento al igual que sucedió con First Solar.

Cuando lo cogamos en ciclo, va a ser muy jugoso.


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa poco a poco está haciendo su trabajo. La empresa va a mejorar mucho a nivel de deuda y balance, ya lo verán. Otro tema es que su negocio sea perdurable en el largo plazo. Les va a costar quitarse la mierda que les dejó la megalomanía de su anterior presidente (estratega, inepto y casi casi hasta su enterrador).
> 
> Técnicamente el volumen no está acompañando. Sin embargo el MACD ha pasado a positivo por primera vez tras 1 año aprox. El estocástico no acompaña ahora.



Entoces gamesa si, o gamesa no? yo las tengo a 1,50 y a la espera.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Entoces gamesa si, o gamesa no? yo las tengo a 1,50 y a la espera.



A 1,07 las llevo yo y no me queman las manos. Si demuestran que son capaces de meter mano en las cuentas, en el cash flow y en la deuda ajustándose a la realidad del mercado (y no a los caprichos anteriores) ...... va a mejorar mucho muchísimo. Volverá a estar por encima de 6 euros al menos.


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A 1,07 las llevo yo y no me queman las manos. Si demuestran que son capaces de meter mano en las cuentas, en el cash flow y en la deuda ajustándose a la realidad del mercado (y no a los caprichos anteriores) ...... va a mejorar mucho muchísimo. Volverá a estar por encima de 6 euros al menos.



Todos los dioses te oigan, y si se cumple, te den muchos hijos, vacas, cabras, camellos y demas cosas necesarias para la vida....sexual.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Una cosa en endeudarse al 2% y otra ahora que el estado se endeuda al 6% con lo que las empresas se endeudaran a un % mayor.
> 
> Con la cantidad de impagos, aplazamientos de deudas, y vencimientos que tienen las empresas es dificil sacar mas del 6% de margen, y mas que ahora los gastos financieron ya no computan como gastos deducibles.
> 
> ...



Hay empresas que tienen menos riesgo que el Estado, pagan menos interés, varias. Yo compraría por ejemplo, bonos de Endesa o Inditex si los emitiese, antes que de España por el interés exigido, y por otra parte, porque el bono Estatal tendrá su quita, y eso lo irá descontando el mercado cuando se vuelva a hostiar. Mira, esta emisión de una filial de Iberdrola en Usa, a 10 y 30 años, es más barata que la del Estado Español: Iberdrola lanza una emisión de bonos en Estados Unidos por 280 millones - CincoDías.com


----------



## Stopford (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple viene subiendo más de 2%. Google viene bajando más de un -1%. Amazon viene sin cambios (vamos que son mínimos mínimos). Vamos a ver cuánto dura el tema de Apple tras su disputa legal con los coreanos.
> 
> Desde luego que suena a proteccionismo salvaje alegar que estéticamente son muy similares. El mundo está lleno de cosas iguales (vamos que yo sepa los coches son todos del mismo pelo).



Buenas, me apunto a este hilo...

APPLE con la buena noticia del juicio vs samsung y sólo sube un tímido 2%? creo que es el momento de deshacer posiciones.

AMAZON mira que me gusta pero ya no a estos precios. No sólo tiene que seguir vendiendo un montón (que seguramente lo siga haciendo) si no que también tiene que comenzar a sacar pasta de esas ventas y en eso hay dudas. A 240 se me hace carísima...

Quizás sea el momento de entrar en YHOO? opiniones?


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Stopford dijo:


> Buenas, me apunto a este hilo...
> 
> APPLE con la buena noticia del juicio vs samsung y sólo sube un tímido 2%? creo que es el momento de deshacer posiciones.
> 
> ...



Apple sube 14.000 millones de dolares, algo así como 2 veces FCC en enterprise value, o el equivalente a una ACS, ..... Es un absurdo total si bien es cierto que acaba de romper los máximos históricos y en máximos no se vende.

Amazon para mí es el santo grial, acojonante como puede capitalizar más de 100.000 millones de dolares y ganar la birria que gana. Sus márgenes están bajando brutalmente para que los ingresos puedan seguir creciendo. Pero ahí está, en 248 están los máximos históricos recientes y anda en 246. Blanco y en botella de cristal ................ y no es lefa.

Bienvenido al hilo de los hilos, de los gatos, piratas, pepinos, ....., si le gustan las tecnológicas usanas, aquí le dejo un ramillete para que debatamos arduamente. Aquí hasta podrá recibir instrucción debida en "algos" de trinchera.

Yelp
Pandora Media
Linkedin
Baidu
Blucora
Facebook
Groupon
Zynga
IAC
Liveperson
Netflix
Yandex
...

Y si le "ponen" las solares y las usanas carboneras ...... pídalo que las tenemos a manos llenas.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Stopford dijo:


> Buenas, me apunto a este hilo...
> 
> APPLE con la buena noticia del juicio vs samsung y sólo sube un tímido 2%? creo que es el momento de deshacer posiciones.
> 
> ...



En Yahoo yo veo una zona de congestión brutal en torno a 16. Les irá bien seguramente porque me quedé encantado con un documento que leí recientemente (lo pillé a traves de un enlace en un tweet).

Iba de lo siguiente. Ha llegado una nueva CEO que ha puesto gratis total comidas, cafeterías etc.... Muy del estilo a Google y Facebook. Estuvo hablando con los ingenieros de producto y les pidió que le enseñaran los trabajos en los que están tratando de innovar. Les gustó tanto que les dió una semana para que los ingenieros pensaran si iban a poder ponerlo en el mercado para el 1 de diciembre (de cara el periodo de compras y máximo consumo usano). A la semana la dijeron que no iban a poder llegar. Ella les dijo "buscaré entonces el equipo que sea capaz de lograrlo". Les ha puesto iluminación especial para por las noches y servicio gratuito de cena de-luxe en la oficina.

Así es como funciona el mundo, por objetivos. Llegar el segundo es llegar tarde. Si mantienen esa filosofía de trabajo, les irá muy bien.


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2012)

For Spain's Jobless, Time Is Money - WSJ.com

¿creeis que merece un hilo en el principal?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2012)

Vamos que nos vamos con pepon


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> For Spain's Jobless, Time Is Money - WSJ.com
> 
> ¿creeis que merece un hilo en el principal?



En el hilo de Bertok puede pegar muy bien. Bertok en cuanto vea la gente en el campo plantando lechugas para sobrevivir, se va a mear de gusto.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vamos que nos vamos con pepon



Me salí perdiendo 30 euros de la posi de esta mañana. Hemos sufrido mucho viendo hasta 7 pipos en contra (en mi caso). Así que en cuando se puso sobre "a pre", liquidado. El chart de horas se ha deteriorado mucho.

Esta semana que habla el barbas, estar de día a día seguido en el mercado es muy peligroso porque stops de 10 pipos vuelan solos. A poca carga que se lleve, es un dineral.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2012)

Stopford dijo:


> Buenas, me apunto a este hilo...
> 
> APPLE con la buena noticia del juicio vs samsung y sólo sube un tímido 2%? creo que es el momento de deshacer posiciones.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión sigue siendo algo peligroso. Si supera los 16 sería muy buena señal.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

El SP está haciendo exactamente lo mismo que hizo cuando superó los 1420 hace meses. Llega, corrige 20 pipos, vuelve para arriba, vuelve para abajo ..... pero nunca movimientos relevantes. El problema es que hace unos meses llegó por primera vez y tras subir mucho. Se impuso la necesaria corrección que se alertaba en el hilo si bien no fue sencillo cogerla ni mucho menos salvo en subtramos. Ahora llega de nuevo pero por segunda vez y yo espero que se marquen nuevos máximos. Tenemos que ver los 1550 en el SP para antes de las elecciones.
Quizá haya algo de decepción este viernes ya que dudo mucho que Bernie diga claramente que va a haber QE3. Debería decir algo así como "here i am". Ahora mismo hay mucho debate en USA sobre si QE o no y es algo que puede afectar al electorado. Bernie tiene la experiencia suficiente como para manejar un tiempo a los mercados a base de expectativas y palabrería. Ahí podría haber algo de nervios y algún latigazo hacia abajo. Después debería subirse con fuerza y rapidez.

Lo iremos viendo día a día y con stops para evitar ser esclavos de las creencias.

Quien me tiene bastante mosqueado es el comportamiento de la volatilidad usana. El VIX está en niveles de rebote y siempre antes ha impactado de forma bajista contundente al SP.






Sin embargo, el ProShares VIX Short Term no le acompaña.

Les dejo una visión desde la atmósfera para que vean lo que debería ser el mayor triple techo de la historia. Si se cumpliera, lo dudo, volveríamos a olduvai como poco.


----------



## juanfer (27 Ago 2012)

Los del gobierno tambien tienen acciones.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/339070-gobierno-juega-bolsa.html


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2012)

Lo ha colgado RedSixlima en el principal...


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Estaba pensando en el pedazo de owned del Jatro en los coltos de horo en 1600. Andamos por 1670 ya.

Venga, aparece ya que esta mañana andabas diciendo "hombres de poca FED". Largo, corto o fuera de mercado?.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Google ya ha recuperado 1,5% desde el mínimo. Al final lo de Samsung les va a venir bien simultáneamente a Apple y Google.


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> IBE tendra que vender sus activos a precios de risa para pagar los vencimientos de deuda. Actualmente sus margenes de beneficios se los va a comer los intereses de su deuda. Tendria que reducir costes y tirar a muchos castuzos de su operativa pero eso no va a pasar.



Iberdrola tiene activos estrategicos muy buenos. Mas quisiera Abengoa tener centrales hidroelectricas en el pais vasco o en Brasil o tener concesiones de parques maritimos en Escocia o Alemania. Iberdrola es de los distribuidores Españoles que tiene los costes medios por kw mas bajo de todo el sector. Por que os pensais que Acs,Abengoa,Acciona,Eon y muchas excontructoras estan como locas por conseguir el negocio de Iberdrola. Iberdrola tiene margenes netos del 10% que para una electrica y endeudada es un lujo y sino compararlos con Edf,Eon o Rwe.Iberdrola paga cerca de 1200 mill al año por la deuda y aun asi gana pasta.El coste laboral no esta mal, esta mas o menos estable en el 30% del margen bruto. Quien piense que iberdrola va a caer como Terra o Sacyr lo lleva crudo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sipanha (27 Ago 2012)

Al final nos quedamos a dos puntos del pivot en 1407.
La pata alcista puede que empiece a consolidarse de aqui al jueves.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Prisa, los 0,4 tienen pinta de ser un suelo fuerte formado en bastantes meses (como tiene que ser). De momento, todo es humo porque no han sido superados. Por eso hay que esperar.

Andaban calentorros intentando vender activos. Quizá sea con alguna noticia con la que se produzca la fuga. Hay que esperar, lo dicho pero no está de más echarle un ojo. Al radar list.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Starbucks está tirando hacia los 50 dolares. Entre los 50 y los 52 hay unos cortos magníficos de muy largo plazo (debidamente protegidos con stop). En timeframe semanal se ve muy bien. El volumen acompaña a la pauta de pull-back y el MACD sigue bajista.


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Ago 2012)

BCE enseña cartas el 6 de Septiembre

El BCE confirma que tratará la compra de bonos el 6 de septiembre - RTVE.es


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> BCE enseña cartas el 6 de Septiembre



El día 12 es el pronuncionamiento de aceptación alemán o no al fondo de donde saldrán los dineros. Lo mismo, el día 6 hay "no news".
Vamos a ver qué dice Bernie este viernes y este sábado. Bien es cierto que en la cita de esas fechas anualmente nunca suele defraudar pero ya vimos hace un mes cómo se calló y le pasó la pelota al BCE que es quien tiene el problema.
Supongo que actuarán coordinados pero vete tú a saber, los alemanes son tan sumamente prepotentes que lo mismo van a su bola.

Yo sigo pensando que a USA le interesa una UE muy débil y desunida (no muerta pero sí zombie).


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2012)

Me salgo un poco del camino bursatil para escribir una frase de Marco Aurelio que me ha gustado:

"La felicidad de quienes ansian la popularidad depende de los demas;la felicidad de los que persiguen el placer fluctua con estados de animo que no pueden controlar; sin embargo, la felicidad de los sabios surge de sus propios actos libres" Marco Aurelio

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meditaciones

A veces para entender las locuras de nuestro presente hay que observar las huellas de nuestro pasado


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El día 12 es el pronuncionamiento de aceptación alemán o no al fondo de donde saldrán los dineros. Lo mismo, el día 6 hay "no news".
> Vamos a ver qué dice Bernie este viernes y este sábado. Bien es cierto que en la cita de esas fechas anualmente nunca suele defraudar pero ya vimos hace un mes cómo se calló y le pasó la pelota al BCE que es quien tiene el problema.
> Supongo que actuarán coordinados pero vete tú a saber, los alemanes son tan sumamente prepotentes que lo mismo van a su bola.
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que a USA le interesa una UE muy débil y desunida (no muerta pero sí zombie).



Draghi habla en Jackasson Hole el sábado. Va a quedarse abierto su señora tía...

edito: también dicen que pasan del Buba pero que no va a ser una verbena

Asmussen advierte de que el BCE no financiará a los gobiernos - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estaba pensando en el pedazo de owned del Jatro en los coltos de horo en 1600. Andamos por 1670 ya.
> 
> Venga, aparece ya que esta mañana andabas diciendo "hombres de poca FED". Largo, corto o fuera de mercado?.



al horo le e sacado plusvis muchas veces , pero a diferencia del gacelerio servidor no diversifica , voy corto en el sp500 esperando el big guano desde hace ya un buen tiempo y piramidando


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2012)

Por lo visto los 3000 en el Ibex van a tener que esperar.He visto los cortos de Indra,Bbva e Iberdrola.En indra poco a poco estan reduciendo el % pero aun sigue siendo elevado.En bbva es bastante bajo. Por ultimo Iberdrola sigue limpia de cortos desde hace mas de mes y medio.


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-28599033

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al horo le e sacado plusvis muchas veces , pero a diferencia del gacelerio servidor no diversifica , voy corto en el sp500 esperando el big guano desde hace ya un buen tiempo y piramidando



Pillarás platita, aguanta corto sin que te tiemble el alma. Es posición ganadora así que no dejes que un puñetero stop te saque del deal.:Aplauso:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Ago 2012)

Volúmenes del IBEX últimas 3 sesiones de Julio:



> 27/07/2012	282.898.338
> 30/07/2012	284.309.287
> 31/07/2012	212.508.223



Volúmenes IBEX últimas 3 sesiones:



> 23/08/2012	145.116.817
> 24/08/2012	107.758.053
> 27/08/2012 102.652.625



Con estos volúmenes hay que andar con mucho cuidado.


----------



## sr.anus (27 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente y el dinero infinito que tiene que manejar, como se decia aquello de... ¿ojete candor?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por lo visto los 3000 en el Ibex van a tener que esperar.He visto los cortos de Indra,Bbva e Iberdrola.En indra poco a poco estan reduciendo el % pero aun sigue siendo elevado.En bbva es bastante bajo. Por ultimo Iberdrola sigue limpia de cortos desde hace mas de mes y medio.
> 
> 
> CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas
> ...



Nadie dijo que iban a ser ahora (de hecho yo dije los 6000 y fuimos a 5907). Las paradas bajistas serán los 5500-5200-4700-4200 y 2850. Las cosas bien hechas se hacen poco a poco..


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Nadie dijo que iban a ser ahora (de hecho yo dije los 6000 y fuimos a 5907). Las paradas bajistas serán los 5500-5200-4700-4200 y 2850. Las cosas bien hechas se hacen poco a poco..



Me juego un cortilargo del gato jalapeño que los 2xxx no los vamos a ver....Igual tengo que venir a por el owned dentro de una temporada 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tarrito (27 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me juego un cortilargo del gato jalapeño que los 2xxx no los vamos a ver....Igual tengo que venir a por el owned dentro de una temporada
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



menuda falta de fed y conosimiento ::

casi seguro que tampoco íbamos a ver F1 ecológica :ouch:

solo viendo a los firmantes ya ... :8: :8: :o

por cierto coches eléctricos, por aquí ya se ha hablado del tema

Alejandro Agag y Enrique Bañuelos venden juntos la Fórmula 1 ecológica - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2012)

JUR JUR

Google advierte: "el canon por mostrar noticias de periódicos causará graves daños a la economía alemana" - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2012)

http://www.euribor.com.es/simulador-hipotecas/

La gente en que pensaba???

Una hipoteca de 240000 eu a 40 años son 540000 eu pagados al banco.

300000 eu solo en intereses

A los 40 años les ha salido a 6700 eu el metro cuadrado

Y no he sumado ni las escrituras ni.los impuestos.

Estoy haciendo simulaciones y me entran todos los males hasta por 30000-40000 eu de deuda

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Felix (27 Ago 2012)

Sobre Gam me han llegado rumores de reduccion de plantilla al 50%, de ser ciertos:
Como creeis que afectaria a la cotizacion?


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Paso por aquí a dejar el volumen acumulado del futuro del Ibex desde el vencimiento, solo ha pasado algo más de una semana y tenemos un saldo acumulado de +221 contratos, lo cual quiere decir que no tengo ni idea de por donde van a ir los tiros, verano, vacaciones y estar fuera del mercado debería ser la norma, porque no hay forma de saber que harán los leoncios.

Además apenas tenemos sesiones donde los leoncios meten o quitan pasta, es decir no hay pistas tampoco.

Sin embargo, tengo una pista más decisiva, el pasado martes dia 21 hubo una venta de 1581 contratos en 7497 a las 17 que me sale como lateral, sin embargo a partir de ese momento se han producido bajadas.

A pesar de los rebotes del viernes pasado y de hoy, ese volumen bajista aun no ha sido compensado de ninguna forma, así que de momento creo que quedan más bajadas en el horizonte, puede que no sean duras, pero mientras no se compense esa jugada el peligro sigue latente.

Aparte de todo esto sigo con mi proyecto veraniego, medio de vacaciones que también trabajo un poco y aun queda algo de trecho por recorrer, pero el calor que hace por aquí en el levante y la humedad son aterradores, le quitan a uno toda gana de hacer algo.

Volveré por aquí un día de estos, cuídense


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> JUR JUR
> 
> Google advierte: "el canon por mostrar noticias de periódicos causará graves daños a la economía alemana" - elEconomista.es



Yo creo que este tipo de coacciones no funcionan y que solo persiguen engordar la cartera de dinero de los medios que son tan útiles para influir en las masas.

No funcionará porque no se puede poner puertas al campo y menos de forma autónoma. Al final va a resultar que en USA hay más trabajo, mejor trabajo, el empleado tiene oportunidades por su méritos, es más sencillo vivir, hay más ética y la vida es más "libre". El talento bueno sí que va a pirarse de Europa y a la vuelta de una o dos generaciones, Europa será en estercolero.

Lo dicho, no funcionará. Además muchos medios acaban siendo consultados en Internet gracias al enrutamiendo del agregador de noticias o del Google Alert.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.euribor.com.es/simulador-hipotecas/
> 
> La gente en que pensaba???
> 
> ...



Amigo, la actitud del tocatejismo no es una chulería, es algo inteligente. Lo que no se puede pagar así, quizá sea porque uno no puede permitírselo.
Pocos bancos serían necesarios si el usuario residencial fuera tocatejista. Simplemente quedaría músculo a nivel de empresas.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Paso por aquí a dejar el volumen acumulado del futuro del Ibex desde el vencimiento, solo ha pasado algo más de una semana y tenemos un saldo acumulado de +221 contratos, lo cual quiere decir que no tengo ni idea de por donde van a ir los tiros, verano, vacaciones y estar fuera del mercado debería ser la norma, porque no hay forma de saber que harán los leoncios.
> 
> ...



Por favor, compra esos 1581 contratos cuando el IBEX esté en 6950. Haznos esa gracia.

Un abrazo y suerte.


----------



## Cantor (27 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Nadie dijo que iban a ser ahora (de hecho yo dije los 6000 y fuimos a 5907). Las paradas bajistas serán los 5500-5200-4700-4200 y 2850. Las cosas bien hechas se hacen poco a poco..



gracias. ay!! si además supiéramos los números de las subidas que irán intercalados en esa sucesión que ha puesto... hasta un ignorante como yo ganaría dinero, sin stops ni mariconadas, como le gusta al jato ::


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> For Spain's Jobless, Time Is Money - WSJ.com
> 
> ¿creeis que merece un hilo en el principal?



Buen aporte, lo he recogido en el hilo de las opciones :Aplauso:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...le-del-pueblo-espanol-y-opciones-a-tomar.html


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El SP está haciendo exactamente lo mismo que hizo cuando superó los 1420 hace meses. Llega, corrige 20 pipos, vuelve para arriba, vuelve para abajo ..... pero nunca movimientos relevantes. El problema es que hace unos meses llegó por primera vez y tras subir mucho. Se impuso la necesaria corrección que se alertaba en el hilo si bien no fue sencillo cogerla ni mucho menos salvo en subtramos. Ahora llega de nuevo pero por segunda vez y yo espero que se marquen nuevos máximos. Tenemos que ver los 1550 en el SP para antes de las elecciones.
> Quizá haya algo de decepción este viernes ya que dudo mucho que Bernie diga claramente que va a haber QE3. Debería decir algo así como "here i am". Ahora mismo hay mucho debate en USA sobre si QE o no y es algo que puede afectar al electorado. Bernie tiene la experiencia suficiente como para manejar un tiempo a los mercados a base de expectativas y palabrería. Ahí podría haber algo de nervios y algún latigazo hacia abajo. Después debería subirse con fuerza y rapidez.
> 
> Lo iremos viendo día a día y con stops para evitar ser esclavos de las creencias.
> ...



Está totalmente manipulado por el bajo volumen negociado.

Espérate a septiembre que vengan con el machete ::


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Iberdrola tiene activos estrategicos muy buenos. Mas quisiera Abengoa tener centrales hidroelectricas en el pais vasco o en Brasil o tener concesiones de parques maritimos en Escocia o Alemania. Iberdrola es de los distribuidores Españoles que tiene los costes medios por kw mas bajo de todo el sector. Por que os pensais que Acs,Abengoa,Acciona,Eon y muchas excontructoras estan como locas por conseguir el negocio de Iberdrola. Iberdrola tiene margenes netos del 10% que para una electrica y endeudada es un lujo y sino compararlos con Edf,Eon o Rwe.Iberdrola paga cerca de 1200 mill al año por la deuda y aun asi gana pasta.El coste laboral no esta mal, esta mas o menos estable en el 30% del margen bruto. Quien piense que iberdrola va a caer como Terra o Sacyr lo lleva crudo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



No te preocupes, tanto no caerá :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Nadie dijo que iban a ser ahora (de hecho yo dije los 6000 y fuimos a 5907). Las paradas bajistas serán los 5500-5200-4700-4200 y 2850. Las cosas bien hechas se hacen poco a poco..



Usted sí que sabe ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Nadie dijo que iban a ser ahora (de hecho yo dije los 6000 y fuimos a 5907). Las paradas bajistas serán los 5500-5200-4700-4200 y 2850. Las cosas bien hechas se hacen poco a poco..



Si algún día tiene a bien explicar de donde saca esos números le estaría eternamente agradecido...

(Con los 4700 ya contaba, con los 2850 me acaba de acojonar)


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Si algún día tiene a bien explicar de donde saca esos números le estaría eternamente agradecido...
> 
> (Con los 4700 ya contaba, con los 2850 me acaba de acojonar)



Necesitarás vivir "eternamente" para ver esos 2850.:


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Necesitarás vivir "eternamente" para ver esos 2850.:



Muy lejos no se quedará. Lo que ocurre es que van a ser necesarios muchos webox para entrar en bolsa en ese momento porque la situación país será un poco delicada


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Muy lejos no se quedará.



Hablando en serio. Por lo menos 1000 puntos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Necesitarás vivir "eternamente" para ver esos 2850.:



Si ese es el único requisito no hay problema... inocho: inocho: inocho:

Firmado Burbujilimo MacLeod


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Hablando en serio. Por lo menos 1000 puntos.



Cuando llegue a los 4200 - 440 habrá que verlo en detalle. :fiufiu:

Si nos vamos a un escenario de fondo en el 2017, que es lo que piensan gentes que saben muuuucho, yo no descarto nada.

De momento poco a poco, hay que desplumar al gacelerío sin que se asusten demasiado.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Muy lejos no se quedará. Lo que ocurre es que van a ser necesarios muchos webox para entrar en bolsa en ese momento porque la situación país será un poco delicada



Me da que algunos os váis a quedar desde fuera viendo el siguiente ciclo alcista. Haremos lo que los charts y sistemas nos digan. Los stops ..... para desmitificar las creencias.


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El día 12 es el pronuncionamiento de aceptación alemán o no al fondo de donde saldrán los dineros. Lo mismo, el día 6 hay "no news".
> Vamos a ver qué dice Bernie este viernes y este sábado. Bien es cierto que en la cita de esas fechas anualmente nunca suele defraudar pero ya vimos hace un mes cómo se calló y le pasó la pelota al BCE que es quien tiene el problema.
> Supongo que actuarán coordinados pero vete tú a saber, los alemanes son tan sumamente prepotentes que lo mismo van a su bola.
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que a USA le interesa una UE muy débil y desunida (no muerta pero sí zombie).



Janus, crees que se repetirá el patrón de comportamiento de todos los años que hay selecciones?

De momento el SP está siguiendo el patron de las anteriores. El 1 de sep toca guanazo. Me acojona porque coincide con las declaraciones de Bernie...


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me da que algunos os váis a quedar desde fuera viendo el siguiente ciclo alcista. Haremos lo que los charts y sistemas nos digan. Los stops ..... para desmitificar las creencias.



En la subida buena, te saludaré cuando subas porque yo estaré dentro ::

En el resto de subidas, falsas habrá varias, seguramente te dejaré ir sólo :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En la subida buena, te saludaré cuando subas porque yo estaré dentro ::
> 
> En el resto de subidas, falsas habrá varias, seguramente te dejaré ir sólo :fiufiu:



subidon de falsa gacela ienso:


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Janus, crees que se repetirá el patrón de comportamiento de todos los años que hay selecciones?
> 
> De momento el SP está siguiendo el patron de las anteriores. El 1 de sep toca guanazo. Me acojona porque coincide con las declaraciones de Bernie...



Un SP por debajo de 1360 aprox es complicado porque debería romper hacia abajo canales etc.... Es cierto que ahora está en techo claro pero también que el mínimo anterior es creciente respecto al anterior. Hace tiempo que veo que en el SP no sirven de mucho los niveles horizontales, que lo que están funcionando son los niveles "canalizados".

Lo normal es algún arreazo hacia abajo (excusas posibles va a haber miles) pero se debería ver un apoyo claro en un determinado día (velote verde potente en diario) que llevase las subidas hasta las elecciones.

Al final será todo lo contrario porque adivinar esto es imposible. Simplemente es un escenario que hay que ir viendo paso a paso. Hay que hacer lo que ven los ojos .... y los stops para evitar ser el pringao de la fiesta.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Un SP por debajo de 1360 aprox es complicado porque debería romper hacia abajo canales etc.... Es cierto que ahora está en techo claro pero también que el mínimo anterior es creciente respecto al anterior. Hace tiempo que veo que en el SP no sirven de mucho los niveles horizontales, que lo que están funcionando son los niveles "canalizados".
> 
> Lo normal es algún arreazo hacia abajo (excusas posibles va a haber miles) pero se debería ver un apoyo claro en un determinado día (velote verde potente en diario) que llevase las subidas hasta las elecciones.
> 
> Al final será todo lo contrario porque adivinar esto es imposible. Simplemente es un escenario que hay que ir viendo paso a paso. Hay que hacer lo que ven los ojos .... y los stops para evitar ser el pringao de la fiesta.



Lo que se ha vivido en agosto no tiene demasiada trascendencia, bueno tal vez sí desde el punto de vista técnico.

En septiembre, los leones enseñarán sus cartas a las primeras de cambio.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ago 2012)

Con el zp francés no le van mejor...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/339123-francia-parriba-paro-1-4-julio.html


----------



## Hippy Morgan (27 Ago 2012)

Espeluznante el último artículo de Ekai Center, se describen los movimientos tectónicos que se empiezan a ver entre las grandes mega-elites...

_Ekai Center es un centro de investigación sobre políticas públicas situado en Mondragón, y su Presidente Ejecutivo, Adrián Zelaia, ha sido durante años el Secretario General de Mondragon Corporation, la multinacional formada por las famosas cooperativas fundadas de la mano de Jose María Arizmendiarrieta.
Los Working Papers que produce este instituto están tomando una creciente relevancia en el debate económico en el País Vasco. Publicamos aquí uno de sus últimos textos, uno de los más impactantes en cuanto al análisis de la realidad que en él se dibuja. 

1. Los últimos meses se están revelando como decisivos en las políticas anti-crisis occidentales. Algo sorprendente –y, para muchos, extraordinario- parece estar sucediendo en el centro financiero mundial, que coloquialmente denominamos como “Wall Street”.

2. Se trata del hecho trascendental de que una facción de gran peso en este centro financiero ha decidido repentinamente iniciar una ofensiva mediática y política a favor de una reestructuración “de fondo” del sistema financiero occidental.

3. Los pronunciamientos se han materializado, en concreto, en la defensa de la reimplantación de la regulación que, en el mundo anglosajón, suele denominarse como legislación Glass-Steagall, en referencia a la Ley –“Banking Act”- de 1933 que, entre otras medidas, impulsó la estricta separación –funcional y societaria- entre banca comercial y banca de inversión. Esta separación de actividades fue derogada de forma progresiva, y con rotundidad a través de la Ley Gramm-Leach-Bliley impulsada por la administración Clinton.

4. La legislación Glass-Steagall se ha venido a convertir en el referente más emblemático –aunque no el único- de las estrategias de reestructuración radical del sector bancario.

5. El fundamento de fondo de estas estrategias de diferenciación de banca comercial y banca de inversión es claro.

6. En primer lugar, se trata de constatar algo evidente: que el sector bancario no es un sector sustentado en principios de libre competencia, sino un sector oligopolístico y sistemáticamente protegido por la normativa y las políticas monetarias y bancarias. Lógicamente, este régimen sistemáticamente proteccionista exige delimitar claramente qué actividades deben ser protegidas y cuáles no. Desde otra perspectiva, una vez definidas las entidades bancarias incluidas en el ámbito de la protección pública, la cuestión central radica en regular con precisión cuáles son las actividades que estas entidades protegidas pueden o no realizar de forma directa o indirecta.

7. En síntesis, el fundamento de la propuesta de separación estricta entre banca comercial y banca de inversión radica en entender que sólo la función de depósito y crédito desarrollada por los bancos comerciales es merecedora de la protección pública. Si –como ha sucedido durante las últimas décadas de forma progresiva- admitimos que actividades especulativas, de alto riesgo –o de banca de inversión- se incluyan en el ámbito de la protección pública, estamos financiando privilegiadamente e incentivando de forma sistemática la creación de burbujas especulativas. Este ha sido, sin duda, uno de los elementos clave en el origen de la actual crisis financiera.

8. La separación de banca comercial y banca de inversión pretende, fundamentalmente, asegurar que las actividades de banca de inversión no se beneficien de este régimen proteccionista y que, por lo tanto, no se incentive la especulación financiera, que debería así asumir por sí misma las consecuencias de sus actividades de riesgo. Este hecho, por sí mismo, contendría la dimensión y el riesgo de las burbujas
especulativas.

9. Pero, como es siempre necesario en el análisis de las políticas bancarias anti-crisis, es necesario distinguir:
a) las políticas destinadas a evitar que los factores desencadenantes de esta crisis vuelvan a ponerse en marcha otra vez en el futuro.
b) las políticas destinadas a combatir la actual crisis financiera.

10. En este sentido, el problema es que, en la actual crisis financiera, la inflación financiera, y las burbujas especulativas ya están creadas. Sería de menor interés en este momento que únicamente consiguiéramos la generación de nuevos problemas futuros en el sistema financiero si ello no nos ayuda a resolver los actuales.

11. Como instrumento de las políticas anti-crisis, la separación estricta entre banca comercial y banca de inversión, o la reinstauración de la Ley Glass-Steagall, tendría, en su versión más directa, la siguiente finalidad:
a) al separar las actividades de banca comercial y de banca de inversión, delimitaríamos también, a partir de ese momento, qué actividades y qué balances van a beneficiarse –y cuáles no- de las ayudas derivadas de las políticas anti-crisis.
b) las actividades de alto riesgo no podrían en ningún caso financiarse con depósitos bancarios de familias o empresas.
c) en concreto, las actividades de banca de inversión perderían el acceso a la financiación privilegiada de los bancos centrales, a los rescates o a cualquier tipo de ayuda o privilegio público.
d) en síntesis, se trataría, en el fondo, de “aislar primero y dejar morir después” la banca especulativa, minimizando los perjuicios de esta estrategia para la banca comercial y, consecuentemente, para la economía real.

12. A nadie se le escapa la trascendencia del hecho de que, en este momento, un sector significativo del “poder financiero central” se posicione expresa y rotundamente a favor de la reinstauración de la Ley Glass Steagall. Y que estos posicionamientos se hayan extendido a medios de comunicación como el New York
Times, The Economist o el Financial Times.

13. Todo parece indicar que el origen de este sorprendente posicionamiento radica en la constatación, por parte de estos sectores, de la inevitabilidad del hundimiento del “sector financiero central”.

14. Es este alto riesgo de quiebra del sector financiero central el que está provocando un rápido decantamiento de tres posiciones claramente diferenciadas dentro del que hemos denominado “poder financiero central”:
a) la posición “defensiva”, que continúa apostando por una estrategia de dilatar en el tiempo el proceso de desapalancamiento, intentando evitar el colapso del sector financiero mediante la detracción de recursos de la economía real de los países occidentales.
b) la posición de “huida hacia adelante”, que está apostando por el conflicto bélico como estrategia fundamental.
c) la ahora mismo surgida posición de “destrucción ordenada” de la burbuja especulativa, a través de la reimplantación de la Ley Glass-Steagall._


Fuente: 
Algo sucede en Wall Street##Ekai Center » Redes Cristianas


----------



## Arminio_borrado (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, la actitud del tocatejismo no es una chulería, es algo inteligente. Lo que no se puede pagar así, quizá sea porque uno no puede permitírselo.
> Pocos bancos serían necesarios si el usuario residencial fuera tocatejista. Simplemente quedaría músculo a nivel de empresas.



Si tienes la pasta y estás pagando un alquiler, es cuestión de hacer números sobre la inversión que te supone una vivienda. 

Si tomas la compra de una vivienda como una inversión donde I0 es el desembolso inicial que sueltas a tocateja y los flujos de caja son las mensualidades de alquiler que pagas*, se trataría de determinar que cantidad a por ejemplo, 15 o a lo sumo 20 años, te da un VAN>0. Si compras a un precio que te dé un VAN positivo en 15-20 años, la inversión no es mala.

Pero el tema es que pese a que la inversión no fuera mala, siempre será mejor esperar mientras el precio baje más de lo que has gastado en alquiler en 1 año.

PD. * En el calculo de ese VAN se puede incluir el coste de oportunidad por no meter ese dinero en depósitos, así como otras variables.


----------



## gamba (27 Ago 2012)

De vuelta de vacaciones, poniéndome al dia en el hilo.
Estoy corto en puts del Stoxx strike 2000 vencimiento septiembre, el mes ha estado tan alcista que creo que las mantendré a vencimiento. En estrategias con opciones calcular la rentabilidad a priori siempre es complicado pero llevo un +18% tras comisiones e impuestos desde primeros de Abril, nada mal para mi minicuenta.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me da que algunos os váis a quedar desde fuera viendo el siguiente ciclo alcista. Haremos lo que los charts y sistemas nos digan. Los stops ..... para desmitificar las creencias.



Vamos a ver. Si tuviese que justificar por técnico un objetivo a largo plazo, en realidad, solo podría justificar los 2850-3000, mediante 2,3 incluso 4 argumentos técnicos totalmente reconocibles desde el punto de vista del AT, después los comentaré. Era difícil ver en 2011 la bolsa por encima de 11000 y este año por debajo de 2012, y eso, que la + capitalizada con Santander y Telefónica, es decir, Inditex, lo que ha hecho es subir (imaginad si inditex hubiese hecho lo contrario, que corregirá cuando le toque, pronto pienso por cierto ).
La visión de mucha gente esperando los 6000 o los 5000 para entrar, me hace pensar que en ese nivel, todo el mundo estará dentro, y que por tanto, lo único que harán las manos fuertes es vender para comprar todavía + barato. La bolsa de Japón cuando explota la burbuja inmobiliaria a principios de los 90.estaba cerca de los 40.000 y mucha dijo que había tocado fondo en los 25.000, bueno, ahora seguimos laterales ya un tiempo..pero por debajo de 10.000..
Si tú piensas comprar en 6000 o 5000, muchos van a hacer lo mismo que tú porque piensas desde el punto de vista emocional (quiero hacer la cartera de largo plazo, la que que me arregle la vida), pero y si seguimos cayendo en 2013, y si en 2014-2015 estamos laterales. Tú pq crees que Feijo convoca elecciones en octubre en vez febrero o marzo de 2013...pq los próximos recortes (al igual que en Grecia, Irlanda o Portugal) irán a las pensiones que son totalmente imposibles de mantener. Si bajas pensiones, si la gente gana menos, si la renta disponible tienden a disminuir, si los parados agotan sus prestaciones, si no se puede ahorrar que cada vez la gente puede menos, quién puede invertir con volumen en bolsa (si, las manos fuertes, pero las manos fuertes lo hacen poco a poco esperando que les sigan). En 2013 habrá una recesión de caballo a nivel mundial, pienso (salvo los emergentes sudamericanos, principalmente Colombia y después Brasil, viendo gráficos).
Y ahora, vuelvo a poner el objetivo técnico de los 3000, por 3 vías (otros objetivos no los puedo argumentar tanto, os lo aseguro). Luego se darán o no, pero yo los veo ahí, aunque parezca un trastornado. Son de gráficos de junio (véis el objetivo de los 6000, pq he dicho que me saldré si llega (en cierta cartera que tengo) en los 8000 aunque se vaya + para arriba si se va etc). Uno es lineal en diario, y otro en mensual en logarítmico.










Tres y distintos : 2 impulsos bajistas de alto rango, un objetivo de ruptura de un triángulo y una ruptura de un canal alcista (rompen a la baja en teoría).


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Si tuviese que justificar por técnico un objetivo a largo plazo, en realidad, solo podría justificar los 2850-3000, mediante 2,3 incluso 4 argumentos técnicos totalmente reconocibles desde el punto de vista del AT, después los comentaré. Era difícil ver en 2011 la bolsa por encima de 11000 y este año por debajo de 2012, y eso, que la + capitalizada con Santander y Telefónica, es decir, Inditex, lo que ha hecho es subir (imaginad si inditex hubiese hecho lo contrario, que corregirá cuando le toque, pronto pienso por cierto ).
> La visión de mucha gente esperando los 6000 o los 5000 para entrar, me hace pensar que en ese nivel, todo el mundo estará dentro, y que por tanto, lo único que harán las manos fuertes es vender para comprar todavía + barato. La bolsa de Japón cuando explota la burbuja inmobiliaria a principios de los 90.estaba cerca de los 40.000 y mucha dijo que había tocado fondo en los 25.000, bueno, ahora seguimos laterales ya un tiempo..pero por debajo de 10.000..
> Si tú piensas comprar en 6000 o 5000, muchos van a hacer lo mismo que tú porque piensas desde el punto de vista emocional (quiero hacer la cartera de largo plazo, la que que me arregle la vida), pero y si seguimos cayendo en 2013, y si en 2014-2015 estamos laterales. *Tú pq crees que Feijo convoca elecciones en octubre en vez febrero o marzo de 2013...pq los próximos recortes (al igual que en Grecia, Irlanda o Portugal) irán a las pensiones que son totalmente imposibles de mantener. Si bajas pensiones, si la gente gana menos, si la renta disponible tienden a disminuir, si los parados agotan sus prestaciones*, si no se puede ahorrar que cada vez la gente puede menos, quién puede invertir con volumen en bolsa (si, las manos fuertes, pero las manos fuertes lo hacen poco a poco esperando que les sigan). En 2013 habrá una recesión de caballo a nivel mundial, pienso (salvo los emergentes sudamericanos, principalmente Colombia y después Brasil, viendo gráficos).
> Y ahora, vuelvo a poner el objetivo técnico de los 3000, por 3 vías (otros objetivos no los puedo argumentar tanto, os lo aseguro). Luego se darán o no, pero yo los veo ahí, aunque parezca un trastornado. Son de gráficos de junio (véis el objetivo de los 6000, pq he dicho que me saldré si llega (en cierta cartera que tengo) en los 8000 aunque se vaya + para arriba si se va etc). Uno es lineal en diario, y otro en mensual en logarítmico.
> Tres y distintos : 2 impulsos bajistas de alto rango, un objetivo de ruptura de un triángulo y una ruptura de un canal alcista (rompen a la baja en teoría).



Eso lo llevo diciendo mucho tiempo en el hilo pero no me hacen caso ::

Joder, que no va a haber aurelios ni para pagar la luz :fiufiu:

Coño, que estamos viviendo lo momentos previos a la mayor desgracia económica de España en los últimos 100 años.

Hostias, que la mayor parte de se van a quedar en la calle sin dinero y sin casa.

C.ojones salid ya a defender lo poco que queda por salvar:|


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Si tuviese que justificar por técnico un objetivo a largo plazo, en realidad, solo podría justificar los 2850-3000, mediante 2,3 incluso 4 argumentos técnicos totalmente reconocibles desde el punto de vista del AT, después los comentaré. Era difícil ver en 2011 la bolsa por encima de 11000 y este año por debajo de 2012, y eso, que la + capitalizada con Santander y Telefónica, es decir, Inditex, lo que ha hecho es subir (imaginad si inditex hubiese hecho lo contrario, que corregirá cuando le toque, pronto pienso por cierto ).
> La visión de mucha gente esperando los 6000 o los 5000 para entrar, me hace pensar que en ese nivel, todo el mundo estará dentro, y que por tanto, lo único que harán las manos fuertes es vender para comprar todavía + barato. La bolsa de Japón cuando explota la burbuja inmobiliaria a principios de los 90.estaba cerca de los 40.000 y mucha dijo que había tocado fondo en los 25.000, bueno, ahora seguimos laterales ya un tiempo..pero por debajo de 10.000..
> Si tú piensas comprar en 6000 o 5000, muchos van a hacer lo mismo que tú porque piensas desde el punto de vista emocional (quiero hacer la cartera de largo plazo, la que que me arregle la vida), pero y si seguimos cayendo en 2013, y si en 2014-2015 estamos laterales. Tú pq crees que Feijo convoca elecciones en octubre en vez febrero o marzo de 2013...pq los próximos recortes (al igual que en Grecia, Irlanda o Portugal) irán a las pensiones que son totalmente imposibles de mantener. Si bajas pensiones, si la gente gana menos, si la renta disponible tienden a disminuir, si los parados agotan sus prestaciones, si no se puede ahorrar que cada vez la gente puede menos, quién puede invertir con volumen en bolsa (si, las manos fuertes, pero las manos fuertes lo hacen poco a poco esperando que les sigan). En 2013 habrá una recesión de caballo a nivel mundial, pienso (salvo los emergentes sudamericanos, principalmente Colombia y después Brasil, viendo gráficos).
> Y ahora, vuelvo a poner el objetivo técnico de los 3000, por 3 vías (otros objetivos no los puedo argumentar tanto, os lo aseguro). Luego se darán o no, pero yo los veo ahí, aunque parezca un trastornado. Son de gráficos de junio (véis el objetivo de los 6000, pq he dicho que me saldré si llega (en cierta cartera que tengo) en los 8000 aunque se vaya + para arriba si se va etc). Uno es lineal en diario, y otro en mensual en logarítmico.
> ...



Janus no te va a entender, es un siempre alcista 8:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eso lo llevo diciendo mucho tiempo en el hilo pero no me hacen caso ::
> 
> Joder, que no va a haber aurelios ni para pagar la luz :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Bertok, estamos viviendo una recesión que dicen tan dura y tal pero donde todo Dios se va de vacaciones, no?? donde todo Dios sigue cambiando de móvil, saca el coche con la gasolina a 1,5.. pues entonces, aún no estamos tan mal digo yo. En las grandes recesiones o depresiones, debe haber otro tipo de fotos de la realidad..


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, estamos viviendo una recesión que dicen tan dura y tal pero donde todo Dios se va de vacaciones, no?? donde todo Dios sigue cambiando de móvil, saca el coche con la gasolina a 1,5.. pues entonces, aún no estamos tan mal digo yo. En las grandes recesiones o depresiones, debe haber otro tipo de fotos de la realidad..



Lo duro comienza a la vuelta de vacaciones. Va a ser caer, caer y caer en la economía real.

*Una economía afectada por la conflictividad social, nunca puede prosperar.*


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus no te va a entender, es un siempre alcista 8:



Janus me entiende..no ves que comenta de irse al extranjero con la familia (algo, que los más espabilados ya hicieron hace 2-3 años)?? :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Ago 2012)

Yo pongo los objetivos técnicos, o que yo interpreto así (como interprete en su día eur/dólar, eur/libra, telefónica, repsol y espero que santander que tiene un doble techo activado precioso...). Como si me dicen que nos vamos a los 84 ptos, si me demuestran, perfecto. Lo que nadie me demuestra es como nos vamos a los 12.000..


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo pongo los objetivos técnicos, o que yo interpreto así (como interprete en su día eur/dólar, eur/libra, telefónica, repsol y espero que santander que tiene un doble techo activado precioso...). Como si me dicen que nos vamos a los 84 ptos, si me demuestran, perfecto. Lo que nadie me demuestra es como nos vamos a los 12.000..



Déjalo ya. ::

Se necesitan gacelillas para que el horno vuelva a ponerse en marcha y la trituradora siga trabajando.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo duro comienza a la vuelta de vacaciones. Va a ser caer, caer y caer en la economía real.
> 
> *Una economía afectada por la conflictividad social, nunca puede prosperar.*



pero Bertok, el BCE no te va a comprar 70.000 millones de euros en el 2º semestre y quizás unos 150.000 millones el próximo año, sin pedirte algo. Tú dejarías dinero a un amigo empufado sin pedirle un comportamiento posterior austero? y por ahora, las Administraciones en España no están siendo austeras en toda la extensión del término..(no hará falta explicar los motivos)


----------



## Arminio_borrado (28 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eso lo llevo diciendo mucho tiempo en el hilo pero no me hacen caso ::
> 
> Joder, que no va a haber aurelios ni para pagar la luz :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Bertok, me caes bien, pero a veces te dejas llevar y te pasas de catastrofista ::. 

La situación es mala y pinta peor, pero ni de lejos se va a llegar a los extremos que pintas. 

La mayor desgracia económica de los últimos 100 años fue la post-guerra y los 20 años siguientes de autarquía. Y a esos límites no se llegarán ni por asomo, aunque a veces pintas un escenario parecido ::.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Ago 2012)

Además, si el objetivo fuesen los 5500 ptos o por ahí, digo yo que muchos fondos, institucionales y tal, estarían ya formando cartera de largo plazo, y no se están formando (cada poco lees que un insider, un pez gordo, deshace o vende con minusvalías..no es lógico con la bolsa tan baratilla?), o por qué el dinero sale corriendo del país ?(el mes que tocamos los 5900, fue uno de los que más salió por cierto. No se entiende entonces no??). Es más, con la bolsa tan abajo (algunos decían que era imposible desde el punto de vista fundamental ver a la bolsa por debajo de 7000), con esa bolsa tan barata repito, no sé pq prohiben cortos (poco puede bajar ya no?), pq no se están dando procesos de acumulación y subidas con fuerte intensidad en el indicador ADX ? si, está barata vista a 7-10 años quizás.


----------



## Navarrorum (28 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, estamos viviendo una recesión que dicen tan dura y tal pero donde todo Dios se va de vacaciones, no?? donde todo Dios sigue cambiando de móvil, saca el coche con la gasolina a 1,5.. pues entonces, aún no estamos tan mal digo yo. En las grandes recesiones o depresiones, debe haber otro tipo de fotos de la realidad..



Creo que la respuesta está en que en los próximos años va a haber dos grupos socialmente diferenciados: *Los que deban y los que no*. Estos dos grupos se pueden extender también a empresas y a bancos. Los morosos se comportarán como zombies económicos y se dedicarán hasta el fin de sus dias a pagar su deuda (o vivir al margen del sistema). No van a generar riqueza, van a pagar su deuda. No se va a reinvertir, van a pagar su deuda. No van a disfrutar y derrochar su "riqueza",van a pagar su deuda.

Las terrazas de los bares, los coches deportivos, las tiendas de telefonia, las playas y chiriguitos están llenas de morosos, son parte de las costumbres de un pais que ha vivido en la "champion" durante varios años y se niega a cambiar. Pero lo hará a la fuerza.

Deuda, deuda, deuda. Palabra maldita que será grabada en la frente de muchos españoles y sus descendientes a fuego durante lustros.


----------



## burbublase (28 Ago 2012)

No se pongan asi con Mr bertok, me parece que el esta siendo amable y nos esta mostrando su best case scenario. Creo, que si nos dijese el worst case ... mejor ni pensarlo.

Mi best case es un poco mejor que el suyo, pero no demasiado.

De momento el is case es:

"El mercado, sin embargo, no parece estar reaccionar ni a las ofertas. El aumento del paro (que llega ya al 24,6%) ha arrastrado la morosidad hasta máximos históricos (un 9,42%) y los desahucios a cifras récord (hasta 517 diarios de media en España en el primer trimestre del año."

Ya estamos en los 80 y esto suma y sigue. Desgraciadamente.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> No se pongan asi con Mr bertok, me parece que el esta siendo amable y nos esta mostrando su best case scenario. Creo, que si nos dijese el worst case ... mejor ni pensarlo.
> 
> Mi best case es un poco mejor que el suyo, pero no demasiado.
> 
> ...



Con la 1/2 de morosidad y 1/3 del paro, en Usa quebraron 150 bancos en un año (quebrar, es decir, echar el cierre, no ser absorvidos y tal, que también habría casos. Eso es libre mercado y con un funcionamiento óptimo +-, es decir, si vas muy bien, te sales, si vas muy mal, te jodes). Aqui, que yo sepa, ninguno..


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2012)

veo por ahi un grafico del triangulo simetrico ibex :XX:

que facil es hacer graficos a toro pasado ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Con la 1/2 de morosidad y 1/3 del paro, en Usa quebraron 150 bancos en un año (quebrar, es decir, echar el cierre, no ser absorvidos y tal, que también habría casos. Eso es libre mercado y con un funcionamiento óptimo +-, es decir, si vas muy bien, te sales, si vas muy mal, te jodes). Aqui, que yo sepa, ninguno..



Lo de que EEUU sea libre mercado de verdad es bastante discutible. De hecho fue allí donde se acuño el termino "too big to fall".

Pero claro, no deja de ser como minimo un pais desarrollado e hispanistán no pasa de cortijo bananero, no hay comparación posible.


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Bertok, me caes bien, pero a veces te dejas llevar y te pasas de catastrofista ::.
> 
> La situación es mala y pinta peor, pero ni de lejos se va a llegar a los extremos que pintas.
> 
> La mayor desgracia económica de los últimos 100 años fue la post-guerra y los 20 años siguientes de autarquía. Y a esos límites no se llegarán ni por asomo, aunque a veces pintas un escenario parecido ::.



¿Le parece que el escenario actual es de color rosa? Claro que si lo comparamos con una guerra civil y su correspondiente post guerra pues obviamente la mejora es evidente, pero dígale usted eso a las miles de familias que se han quedado sin casa, o que tienen todos sus miembros en paro, o a los que ya estan pasando HAMBRE... Para todos esos, y cada vez son más, el día a día de hoy ya es como la postguerra.

No sé cuanto llevará lleyendo el foro, servidor desde principios del 2005. Muchas predicciones se han realizado en estos 7 años, muchas he leído, y bastante se han cumplido. Si algo tienen en común estas últimas es que la realidad esta superando con creces a la ficción. Y mientras unos piensa y proyectan cifras y realidades, otros llevan exactamente el mismo tiempo negando la evidencia. 7 años leyendo cíclicamente mensajes de: "eso es imposible que suceda...", "el gobierno no lo permitirá...", "antes hay una guerra civil...", "El PP lo solucionará". Y aquí estamos, a las puestas de una intervención, con el pueblo llano cada vez más esquilmado y una casta hereditaria que no está dispuesta a tocar sus privilegios y qué sigue llevandoselo calentito mientras el pueblo se empobrece a pasos agigantados. 

No es mi intención discutir, no le replicaré de nuevo. Simplemente le emplazaré aqui para dentro de 6 meses, a que nos cuente de nuevo su visión optimista. Como muchos otros, poco a poco se caera del guindo.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo por ahi un grafico del triangulo simetrico ibex :XX:
> 
> *que facil es hacer graficos a toro pasado *::



Diga usted que sí, lo difícil es lo que hace usted, predecir que la semana que viene comienza un quasimodo con tres cabezas y un hombro...


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Bertok, me caes bien, pero a veces te dejas llevar y te pasas de catastrofista ::.
> 
> La situación es mala y pinta peor, pero ni de lejos se va a llegar a los extremos que pintas.
> 
> La mayor desgracia económica de los últimos 100 años fue la post-guerra y los 20 años siguientes de autarquía. Y a esos límites no se llegarán ni por asomo, aunque a veces pintas un escenario parecido ::.



No es catastrofismo, el declive por etapas que estamos viviendo nos impide tener perspectiva. Hace 4 años era dificil pensar que estaríamos como estamos, salvo cuatro "catastrofistas".

Mira a tu alrededor, o en la calle en los barrios normales ... La situación está al límite para millones de familias y los recortes apenas han comenzado. Súmale que no hay trabajo y no lo habrá salvo muy mal pagado.

Sin pecar de castastrofista: va a ser tremendo.

Respecto a la bolsa, cuando comencé a cantar el desplome de este año, muy pocos pensaban que que veríamos los 7XXX, menos los que veríamos los 6XXX y nadie los 5XXX.

Tened muy en cuenta los excelentes análisis de ANHQV .....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Ago 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Lo de que EEUU sea libre mercado de verdad es bastante discutible. De hecho fue allí donde se acuño el termino "too big to fall".
> 
> Pero claro, no deja de ser como minimo un pais desarrollado e hispanistán no pasa de cortijo bananero, no hay comparación posible.



el "too big to fall" tiene lógica, nadie quiere el fin del mundo. El problema es que en España todo es "too interested to fall". Y sí, alli el corrupto va a la cárcel si le descubren, aunque sea del clan. Incluso, dicen que hasta ejecutan asesinos, algo que mucha gente no ve lógico..(por cierto, en Japón, leí que lo hacen aún sin previo aviso (y los cuelgan y todo). 
Bueno, hasta la tarde...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Ago 2012)

Lo digo pq he estado viviendo allí, y he visto como una constructora española que había llamado a la policia para regular el tráfico, tuvo que pagar por ese servicio. Algo que no hacen aqui, por ejemplo. Eso es coherencia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo por ahi un grafico del triangulo simetrico ibex :XX:
> 
> que facil es hacer graficos a toro pasado ::



En triángulos rotos es usted mi umilde maestro, el faro de Alejandría que guía mi conosimiento, el ídolo en el que deposito mi FED!!!


----------



## pollastre (28 Ago 2012)

A mí no me preocupa tanto lo mal que estamos (que estamos muy mal), como lo mal _que vamos a estar, y durante cuántos años_.

Hace cosa de tres años que les vengo previniendo a todos mis conocidos de una década perdida a la japonesa, pero creo que me he quedado corto. Realmente es que no veo por dónde podemos hincar el diente, es que no veo a qué podemos agarrarnos.

Es que como país no aportamos nada que pueda interesar al resto de potenciales clientes, joder. Así no hay manera.

Es cierto que se están empezando a ver cosas sorprendentes, impensables hace sólo un año. Una vecina mía coge al marido y a los tres niños chicos y se larga fuera de España a currar. Me lo suelta así, en frío, como el que no quiere la cosa. Que no hay futuro en España para sus hijos y que se larga con su familia entera, me dice. 

Pero vamos, que tiene ya todo montado, el puesto de trabajo, el viaje planeado... que se va, vamos, que se va de verdad.

Oir a un burbujo o a un HVEIer con esa tesis, pues vale, es el pan nuestro de cada día... pero ver una madre de familia normal y corriente plantarse y decir "hasta aquí hemos llegado", pues eso me dice que realmente la situación ha permeado ya a todas las capas de la sociedad... o de lo que va a quedar de ella en esta ruina de país.

No sé, mal veo el tema, la verdad.


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Lo digo pq he estado viviendo allí, y he visto como una constructora española que había llamado a la policia para regular el tráfico, tuvo que pagar por ese servicio. Algo que no hacen aqui, por ejemplo. Eso es coherencia



Lo que pretendo decirte es que, independientemente de que sean buenos o malos, comparados con este puto cortijo de pais van a salir mucho mejores de lo que son... No perder la perspectiva, el nivel de endogamia, nepotismo, corrupción y "gañanería" de nuestras "elites" sólo se puede comparar con paises más tercermundistas.


----------



## Pepe Broz (28 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Con la 1/2 de morosidad y 1/3 del paro, en Usa quebraron 150 bancos en un año (quebrar, es decir, echar el cierre, no ser absorvidos y tal, que también habría casos. Eso es libre mercado y con un funcionamiento óptimo +-, es decir, si vas muy bien, te sales, si vas muy mal, te jodes). Aqui, que yo sepa, ninguno..



Los bancos que han cerrado son banquitos. En USA también se aplica el socialismo a la hora de repartir las perdidas y capitalismo salvaje con los beneficios, incluso más que aquí. ¿Nos hemos olvidado de los Q1, Q2...de las inyecciones extraordinarias, de GM, de los grandes bancos salvados por el estado, y más y más? No cuela. USA no es ejemplo de nada.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (28 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Le parece que el escenario actual es de color rosa? Claro que si lo comparamos con una guerra civil y su correspondiente post guerra pues obviamente la mejora es evidente, pero dígale usted eso a las miles de familias que se han quedado sin casa, o que tienen todos sus miembros en paro, o a los que ya estan pasando HAMBRE... Para todos esos, y cada vez son más, el día a día de hoy ya es como la postguerra.
> 
> No sé cuanto llevará lleyendo el foro, servidor desde principios del 2005. Muchas predicciones se han realizado en estos 7 años, muchas he leído, y bastante se han cumplido. Si algo tienen en común estas últimas es que la realidad esta superando con creces a la ficción. Y mientras unos piensa y proyectan cifras y realidades, otros llevan exactamente el mismo tiempo negando la evidencia. 7 años leyendo cíclicamente mensajes de: "eso es imposible que suceda...", "el gobierno no lo permitirá...", "antes hay una guerra civil...", "El PP lo solucionará". Y aquí estamos, a las puestas de una intervención, con el pueblo llano cada vez más esquilmado y una casta hereditaria que no está dispuesta a tocar sus privilegios y qué sigue llevandoselo calentito mientras el pueblo se empobrece a pasos agigantados.
> 
> No es mi intención discutir, no le replicaré de nuevo. Simplemente le emplazaré aqui para dentro de 6 meses, a que nos cuente de nuevo su visión optimista. Como muchos otros, poco a poco se caera del guindo.



Se puede debatir sin discutir hombre . Si te has pensado que mi mensaje es optimista, entonces no me has entendido.

Como puedes ver en mi mensaje, he dicho que la cosa está mal y que va a ir a peor. Otra cosa es que lleguemos a la situación de que "la mayoría de la gente va a perder su casa" o que "la gente (en general) no va a poder pagar la electricidad". A mi eso me suena a post-guerra y me parece exagerar. 

Claro que hay gente que lo está pasando mal. A mi no me lo vas a decir porque ya lo veo y ya ayudo desde hace años a asociaciones para que la gente que lo necesita tenga algo para comer. Así que fijate si me hago una idea. Ahora, si para ti la realidad es que todos vamos a acabar debajo de un puente, pues entonces es que seré un optimista. 

Por cierto, llevo en este foro desde que podías escribir mensajes sin estar registrado .


----------



## Deshollinador (28 Ago 2012)

¿ Se podrá contagiar Gamesa ?

Vestas se dispara un 17% al calor de las conversaciones sobre un alianza con Mitsubishi Heavy - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Durmiente (28 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, estamos viviendo una recesión que dicen tan dura y tal pero donde todo Dios se va de vacaciones, no?? donde todo Dios sigue cambiando de móvil, saca el coche con la gasolina a 1,5.. pues entonces, aún no estamos tan mal digo yo. En las grandes recesiones o depresiones, debe haber otro tipo de fotos de la realidad..



Lo único que te puedo decir es que, para muchas familias, más de las que parece, se está convirtiendo en un hábito el comprar en DIA, Aldi o Lidl. Esto, hace un par de años era impensable. Hoy es síntoma de sentido común.

Tu verás.

Por cierto, al lado de mi casa alquilan unas plazas de garaje a precios de hace 4 o 5 años. Hace un par de años los carteles no duraban una semana (literal, no es una forma de hablar). Mi mujer y yo comentábamos ayer mismo que hay dos carteles que llevan más de 4 meses. 

Tu verás.

Y lo de compartir coche para ir al trabajo? Nad es una cuestión de organización solamente.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Ago 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Lo único que te puedo decir es que, para muchas familias, más de las que parece, se está convirtiendo en un hábito el comprar en DIA, Aldi o Lidl. Esto, hace un par de años era impensable. Hoy es síntoma de sentido común.
> 
> Tu verás.
> 
> ...



Bueno, que digo hasta la tarde y replico siempre, la última jeje. Comprar en el DIA o Lidl no es pasarlo mal. Hace 20 años se compraban en mercados al aire libre. Comprar en Lidl yo diría que hasta podría ser lógico por la política agresiva que lleva a nivel de precios (el tamaño, ya sabéis, importa y a lo mejor ese Lidl negocia a precios + bajos que un Eroski por ejemplo).
Alquilar plazas de garaje a precios de hace 4-5 años no es estar mal, di que en Japón la trampla deflacionista ha bajado las fincas a precios de principios de los 80. 
Yo repito que la foto actual no es de un país pasándolo mal, aún con los 6 millones de parados, pero no es la foto de un país sufriendo. La gente +- consume, va al cine -, pero va, a cenar, cambia de móvil, incluso de coche, viaja menos que antes, pero viaja, no sé, en las grandes recesiones no se hacían estas cosas. Una recesión fuerte o una depresión que no es más que una recesión con valle prolongado, es otra cosa. Hablamos dentro de un año y de dos, y de tres.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Hippy Morgan dijo:


> Espeluznante el último artículo de Ekai Center, se describen los movimientos tectónicos que se empiezan a ver entre las grandes mega-elites...
> 
> _Ekai Center es un centro de investigación sobre políticas públicas situado en Mondragón, y su Presidente Ejecutivo, Adrián Zelaia, ha sido durante años el Secretario General de Mondragon Corporation, la multinacional formada por las famosas cooperativas fundadas de la mano de Jose María Arizmendiarrieta.
> Los Working Papers que produce este instituto están tomando una creciente relevancia en el debate económico en el País Vasco. Publicamos aquí uno de sus últimos textos, uno de los más impactantes en cuanto al análisis de la realidad que en él se dibuja.
> ...



Apuesto por la A para acabar en la B.

Parece difícil imaginar que la banca de inversión sea aislada y dejada morir al dejar de tener acceso a financiación privilegiada. Gran parte del tejido productivo en el mundo ha sido creado al calor del private equity capital y de los morgan stanley, GS, ..... Una cosa debería ser donde invierten y otra cosa los productos que ofrecen (MBS, ....). Es en esto último donde ha habido mayor problema ..... pero los bancos comerciales encantados de la vida eh!!!! porque lo metían en fondos que comercializaban a la gente de a pie.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Si tienes la pasta y estás pagando un alquiler, es cuestión de hacer números sobre la inversión que te supone una vivienda.
> 
> Si tomas la compra de una vivienda como una inversión donde I0 es el desembolso inicial que sueltas a tocateja y los flujos de caja son las mensualidades de alquiler que pagas*, se trataría de determinar que cantidad a por ejemplo, 15 o a lo sumo 20 años, te da un VAN>0. Si compras a un precio que te dé un VAN positivo en 15-20 años, la inversión no es mala.
> 
> ...



Los pisos van a bajar seguro (están bajando ya) así que quien espere teniendo el dinero a tocateja ..... ganará lo que baja el piso, ganará que no paga recibos de contribución, seguros del hogar etc.... y ganará el interés que le de el banco si lo mete en un depósito de liquidez inmediata (que los hay por encima del 3%). Ese escenario podría ser mejorado, o empeorado ya dependiendo de cada uno, con una parte invertida en bolsa.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Si tuviese que justificar por técnico un objetivo a largo plazo, en realidad, solo podría justificar los 2850-3000, mediante 2,3 incluso 4 argumentos técnicos totalmente reconocibles desde el punto de vista del AT, después los comentaré. Era difícil ver en 2011 la bolsa por encima de 11000 y este año por debajo de 2012, y eso, que la + capitalizada con Santander y Telefónica, es decir, Inditex, lo que ha hecho es subir (imaginad si inditex hubiese hecho lo contrario, que corregirá cuando le toque, pronto pienso por cierto ).
> La visión de mucha gente esperando los 6000 o los 5000 para entrar, me hace pensar que en ese nivel, todo el mundo estará dentro, y que por tanto, lo único que harán las manos fuertes es vender para comprar todavía + barato. La bolsa de Japón cuando explota la burbuja inmobiliaria a principios de los 90.estaba cerca de los 40.000 y mucha dijo que había tocado fondo en los 25.000, bueno, ahora seguimos laterales ya un tiempo..pero por debajo de 10.000..
> Si tú piensas comprar en 6000 o 5000, muchos van a hacer lo mismo que tú porque piensas desde el punto de vista emocional (quiero hacer la cartera de largo plazo, la que que me arregle la vida), pero y si seguimos cayendo en 2013, y si en 2014-2015 estamos laterales. Tú pq crees que Feijo convoca elecciones en octubre en vez febrero o marzo de 2013...pq los próximos recortes (al igual que en Grecia, Irlanda o Portugal) irán a las pensiones que son totalmente imposibles de mantener. Si bajas pensiones, si la gente gana menos, si la renta disponible tienden a disminuir, si los parados agotan sus prestaciones, si no se puede ahorrar que cada vez la gente puede menos, quién puede invertir con volumen en bolsa (si, las manos fuertes, pero las manos fuertes lo hacen poco a poco esperando que les sigan). En 2013 habrá una recesión de caballo a nivel mundial, pienso (salvo los emergentes sudamericanos, principalmente Colombia y después Brasil, viendo gráficos).
> Y ahora, vuelvo a poner el objetivo técnico de los 3000, por 3 vías (otros objetivos no los puedo argumentar tanto, os lo aseguro). Luego se darán o no, pero yo los veo ahí, aunque parezca un trastornado. Son de gráficos de junio (véis el objetivo de los 6000, pq he dicho que me saldré si llega (en cierta cartera que tengo) en los 8000 aunque se vaya + para arriba si se va etc). Uno es lineal en diario, y otro en mensual en logarítmico.
> ...



Ahórrate la explicación conmigo. Pienso básicamente como tú aunque haré lo que los charts me vayan sugiriendo día a día.

*El post que puse básicamente era para picar un poquillo a Bertok*. Desde que aparece con ese avatar, i'm very excited.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus no te va a entender, es un siempre alcista 8:



Este año llevo un 64,4% de operaciones abiertas como "largos" y un 35,6% de operaciones abiertas como "cortos". El porcentaje de acierto muy similar en ambos.

Ese mayor porcentaje de largos lo considero muy adecuado porque yo disparo principalmente en SP (y acciones) y DAX y ambos índices han estado todo el año muy alcistas excepto 2 meses. El resto de los meses han sido alcistas o muy alcistas. De hecho, el porcentaje de casi un tercio está muy centrado en IBEX.

Hay mundo fuera del IBEX y de la miseria española.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Janus me entiende..no ves que comenta de irse al extranjero con la familia (algo, que los más espabilados ya hicieron hace 2-3 años)?? :rolleye::rolleye:



Vaya, ya me habéis descubierto.

Lo que intento decir es que main street va por un sitio y wall street va por otro sitio. Un dato, UK está en recesión y su bolsa está subiendo y lleva subiendo todo el año como quien dice.

España va a sufrir mucho y eso debería tener impacto en la valoración de las empresas. Pero ojo, que cosas más sorprendente hemos visto. Que hablen los gráficos.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Bertok, me caes bien, pero a veces te dejas llevar y te pasas de catastrofista ::.
> 
> La situación es mala y pinta peor, pero ni de lejos se va a llegar a los extremos que pintas.
> 
> La mayor desgracia económica de los últimos 100 años fue la post-guerra y los 20 años siguientes de autarquía. Y a esos límites no se llegarán ni por asomo, aunque a veces pintas un escenario parecido ::.



Bertok es un tío alegre :o

Seguro que es millonario y hace películas porno. Apuesto que no ha ido a Mercadona en la vida. Debe ser de los que compra online en ECI y se lo traen a casa (utilizando el acceso a la despensa vía la entrada del servicio). Sus comentarios persiguen sensibilizar a la gente para que dejen de tirar el dinero en cosas superfluas.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo por ahi un grafico del triangulo simetrico ibex :XX:
> 
> que facil es hacer graficos a toro pasado ::



Todavía queda algo por confirmar.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Lo de que EEUU sea libre mercado de verdad es bastante discutible. De hecho fue allí donde se acuño el termino "too big to fall".
> 
> Pero claro, no deja de ser como minimo un pais desarrollado e hispanistán no pasa de cortijo bananero, no hay comparación posible.



Es que en España, hasta la tienda de la esquina tiene un castuzo al que proteger y el too big to fail se convierte en too many to fail.
Es un problema de mentalidad y ambición sana.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Deshollinador dijo:


> ¿ Se podrá contagiar Gamesa ?
> 
> Vestas se dispara un 17% al calor de las conversaciones sobre un alianza con Mitsubishi Heavy - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



Anda subiendo el 3% y ahora resulta que es una empresa que cada vez aparece más en prensa. Vaya vaya vaya vaya ..... al final va a llegar hasta 6 euros :


----------



## Sipanha (28 Ago 2012)

Saludos.

Cruzamos el pivot 1412.21, si hay volumen de compras, proxima parada canal 1415-1418


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

A mí el IBEX no me está molando. Yo no diría aún que los 7200 han servido de rebote y nueva continuación de tendencia a corto. Vigilen el estocástico en timeframe diario.
Esa falta de convicción se está trasladando a muchos otros charts.


----------



## Navarrorum (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí el IBEX no me está molando. Yo no diría aún que los 7200 han servido de rebote y nueva continuación de tendencia a corto. Vigilen el estocástico en timeframe diario.
> Esa falta de convicción se está trasladando a muchos otros charts.



Joder no se si soy yo, pero veo dobles y triples techos por doquier. Coincidiendo con el 7200...

[Gacela asustadiza MODE= OFF]


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Joder no se si soy yo pero veo dobles y triples techos por doquier. Coincidiendo con el 7200...
> 
> [Gacela asustadiza MODE= OFF]



No es tan extraño que se perfore en falso un soporte. De ahí los tan famosos filtros de seguiridad. Perfectamente puede tocar los 6950-7000 y luego tirar hacia los 8400 puntos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Joder no se si soy yo, pero veo dobles y triples techos por doquier. Coincidiendo con el 7200...
> 
> [Gacela asustadiza MODE= OFF]



Si uno tiene dudas, lo mejor es estar fuera y ver todo con un bol de palomitas en la mano. Ahora mismo sólo tengo puntos de entrada por debajo, ni me planteo ir detrás del precio. Antes lo meto todo en ING al 4% :rolleye:.

Indra 7,5X.
Repsol 13,6X.
Ibex 69XX.

Si veo eso precios, ni me lo pienso...


----------



## Navarrorum (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No es tan extraño que se perfore en falso un soporte. De ahí los tan famosos filtros de seguiridad. Perfectamente puede tocar los 6950-7000 y luego tirar hacia los 8400 puntos.




Con humildá por ejemplo REE ha hecho un triple techo en 35 pero con un volumen irrisorio durante las ultimas jorandas. ¿Es facilmente perforable (se le puede dar validez) o es un muro infranqueable?

Hay que indicar que por ejemplo todos los oscildadores estan arriba. Pegaditos y con ganas de darse la vuelta (estocasticos sobrecompra...).

Como este ejemplo hay unos cuantos en nuestro truñIbex...

Con humirdá, vaya un Thanks y una genuflexión por delante.


----------



## Sipanha (28 Ago 2012)

Recuerde que un indicador puede permanecer mas tiempo sobrecomprado que su cartera sobrevacia. ::


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Les pongo unas buena perlitas.

Why This Startup Is Wikipedia's Worst Nightmare - Business Insider

Lo he estado utilizando y es acojonante. Una especie de web semántica que se abastece de comentarios de la gente para realizar co-creación entre todos. Un poco la misma filosofía de duolingo.com

Marissa Mayer Sent A Late Night Email Promising To Make Yahoo 'The Absolute Best Place To Work' - Business Insider

Este link me ha encantado y lo traigo como complemento a lo que comentaba ayer sobre el nuevo aire que trae Marissa a Yahoo.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Con humildá por ejemplo REE ha hecho un triple techo en 35 pero con un volumen irrisorio durante las ultimas jorandas. ¿Es facilmente perforable (se le puede dar validez) o es un muro infranqueable?
> 
> Hay que indicar que por ejemplo todos los oscildadores estan arriba. Pegaditos y con ganas de darse la vuelta (estocasticos sobrecompra...).
> 
> ...



Desde hace 18 meses que es bajista en el largo plazo. Máximos decrecientes. Aquí hay más que perder que ganar.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Marissa Mayer Sent A Late Night Email Promising To Make Yahoo 'The Absolute Best Place To Work' - Business Insider
> 
> Este link me ha encantado y lo traigo como complemento a lo que comentaba ayer sobre el nuevo aire que trae Marissa a Yahoo.



A mi la que me ha encantado es la Marissa :o.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Con humildá por ejemplo REE ha hecho un triple techo en 35 pero con un volumen irrisorio durante las ultimas jorandas. ¿Es facilmente perforable (se le puede dar validez) o es un muro infranqueable?
> 
> Hay que indicar que por ejemplo todos los oscildadores estan arriba. Pegaditos y con ganas de darse la vuelta (estocasticos sobrecompra...).
> 
> ...



El estocástico en tendencia (aún siendo secundaria como la actual, de 2-3 meses) no nos suele decir demasiado. Es un indicador que regulariza cuando hay concentración de precios. Puedes ver el estocástico en diario en sobrecompra, y sin embargo que en rango semanal o mensual, te esté marcando momento de compra por estar cruzando al alza la línea inferior de sobreventa. Lo mejor es observarlo con la la intensidad del ADX y la situación del MACD, si éste está girando cerca del nivel 0 o muy alto o bajo (en ese último caso, un giro del MACD no suele ser signiticativo para el precio. si en el caso de estar póximo a 0 o a la altura del histograma). Por lo general, al estocástico le doy importancia cuando realiza un 2º giro como mínimo desde las zonas de sobrecompra o venta, siempre observando el MACD en cuanto a indicadores.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> A mi la que me ha encantado es la Marissa :o.



El otro día salía en la prensa rosa que está embarazada ::


----------



## Navarrorum (28 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El estocástico en tendencia (aún siendo secundaria como la actual, de 2-3 meses) no nos suele decir demasiado. Es un indicador que regulariza cuando hay concentración de precios. Puedes ver el estocástico en diario en sobrecompra, y sin embargo que en rango semanal o mensual, te esté marcando momento de compra por estar cruzando al alza la línea inferior de sobreventa. Lo mejor es observarlo con la la intensidad del ADX y la situación del MACD, si éste está girando cerca del nivel 0 o muy alto o bajo (en ese último caso, un giro del MACD no suele ser signiticativo para el precio. si en el caso de estar póximo a 0 o a la altura del histograma). Por lo general, al estocástico le doy importancia cuando realiza un 2º giro como mínimo desde las zonas de sobrecompra o venta, siempre observando el MACD en cuanto a indicadores.



Gracias por la info. No se si es acertado pero estoy intentando descifran tendencias y oscilacines en el precio que varian de una a dos semana. Empiezo a entenderlos y a conocer la validez de los osciladores como indicadores de ondas de precio y tratar de sacar una rentabilidad 5-10%. Ese es mi objetivo y mi timming. 

Y si no ya sabe. Ihnversó a largo...

EDITO: Solo tengo un problema. Es conocer que hay que estar fuera de mercado a veces y con liquidez...

Me como la H


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> A mi la que me ha encantado es la Marissa :o.



A mi también, aunque supongo que no la habrán puesto ahí por su cara bonita. Ahora extrapolen, ejemplito:







*Cargos desempeñados*


Directora del Departamento de Estudios en el Instituto de la Pequeña y Mediana Empresa del Ministerio de Industria (1982-1984)
 Directora general de Costes de Personal y Pensiones Públicas del Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda (1985-1991)
 Secretaria general de Comunicaciones del Ministerio de Obras Públicas, Transportes y Medio Ambiente (1991-1996)
 Ministro de Sanidad y Consumo (2004-2007)
 Ministro de Administraciones Públicas (2007-2009)
 Diputada por Cantabria en el Congreso de los Diputados (2008-2011)
 Vicepresidenta Segunda del Gobierno (2009-2011)
 Ministra de Economía y Hacienda (2009-2011)
 Vicepresidenta para Asuntos Económicos (2011)
*
Distinciones y condecoraciones*

Gran Cruz de la Orden de Carlos III (30 de diciembre de 2011).5
:XX: :XX: :XX:
Vida actual

Tres meses después de abandonar su cargo de Vicepresidenta, la compañía eléctrica Chilectra, filial de Endesa y controlada a su vez por el grupo italiano Enel, incorporó a Elena Salgado a su grupo de consejeros. Au*nque la legislación actual impide a un ex-alto cargo trabajar para una empresa privada durante los dos años posteriores a abandonar el puesto, esta restricción no se le aplicó dado que asesorará a una empresa radicada en el exterior de España.* ::


Joder iba a poner ejemplos peperos, pero es que me entra una mala leche!!!

Ex-ministros condenados, otros metidos en consultorias que ahora auditan a los bancos españoles...:S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Gracias por la info. No se si es hacertado
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...









Son nuestras costumbres y tal...


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Ago 2012)

Entrada en Indra con media carga en 7,90.

Stop loss en 7,20. Objetivo los 8 largos tirando pa 9.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (28 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Gracias por la info. No se si es hacertado pero estoy intentando descifran tendencias y oscilacines en el precio que varian de una a dos semana. Empiezo a entenderlos y a conocer la validez de los osciladores como indicadores de ondas de precio y tratar de sacar una rentabilidad 5-10%. Ese es mi objetivo y mi timming.
> 
> Y si no ya sabe. Ihnversó a largo...



La mejor manera de conocer la validez de un oscilador es mirar su formula, entender que es lo que mide y como lo hace. En muchos casos, la formula es más simple que el mecanismo de un chupete. 

Incluso a partir de aquí, usted podría utilizar estas formulas "estandard" para desarrollar sus propios osciladores o indicadores.

No se fie mucho de los indicadores cuando el mercado no esté en un período lateral (ahora si que lo está). Como el mercado entre en un periodo de tendencia y usted se guíe únicamente por los indicadores como el estocástico y demás, le van a dar en el morro porque como le ha dicho Sipanha, se puede estar en sobrecompra o sobreventa todo el tiempo que se quiera.


----------



## Navarrorum (28 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Son nuestras costumbres y tal...



Pongo mi trasero a disposición de las autoridades. ¡¡¡Taliván Ortográfico, yo te invoco!!!


----------



## The Hellion (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les pongo unas buena perlitas.
> 
> Why This Startup Is Wikipedia's Worst Nightmare - Business Insider
> 
> ...



Los boards de yahoo finance están saturados de trolls a cuyo lado los salgarians son seres aún más avanzados que los hinjenieros de Prometheus. La tal Marissa puede tener éxito convirtiendo su empresa en un parque de atracciones, pero para mejorar la calidad de yahoo y conseguir que tenga contenidos relevantes y atractivos van a tener que trabajar, y mucho. 

Lo que me lleva al otro vínculo. Es posible que con un data mining prodigioso consigan un gran apalancamiento de todo el conocimiento repartido por internet, y que la empresa sea un éxito. Porque si de lo que dependen es de que, siguiendo el modelo crowdsourcing de wikipedia o del huffington post, un ejercito de voluntarios les proporcione contenido relevante y gratis, me temo que esa etapa ya pasó. 

Ese tipo de ecosistemas no son sostenibles a largo plazo, porque la gente se cansa (y más que se cansará a medida que los salarios del mundo real se resientan, haya que dedicar más tiempo a ganarse la vida y, sobre todo, se perciba que tu hobby da de comer a Cebrián, Montse la internetera o los dos ex-facebookeros), y acabará rebelándose en contra de que se haga negocio con aportaciones gratuitas. 

Y además, una cosa es ser aficionado a algo y estar dispuesto a dedicar mucho tiempo a escribir y leer sobre ese algo, separando el grano de la paja, y otra muy distinta, fiarte de contenido extraído de internet para tu trabajo o para cualquier tarea relevante. Cosa que ciertas empresas, farmas usanas incluidas, empezaron a hacer hace tiempo, y que antes o después les explotará en la cara.


----------



## Navarrorum (28 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> La mejor manera de conocer la validez de un oscilador es mirar su formula, entender que es lo que mide y como lo hace. En muchos casos, la formula es más simple que el mecanismo de un chupete.
> 
> Incluso a partir de aquí, usted podría utilizar estas formulas "estandard" para desarrollar sus propios osciladores o indicadores.
> 
> No se fie mucho de los indicadores cuando el mercado no esté en un período lateral (ahora si que lo está). Como el mercado entre en un periodo de tendencia y usted se guíe únicamente por los indicadores como el estocástico y demás, le van a dar en el morro porque como le ha dicho Sipanha, se puede estar en sobrecompra o sobreventa todo el tiempo que se quiera.



No me guio solo de los osciladores. Tengo muchos más (demasiados). Los voy quitando, modificando y añadiendo. (Como buena gacelilla)

Se lo juro, no le debo salir a Prorealtime rentable con mis más de 12 indicadores y mis seis espacios de trabajo. Uno de ellos solo para osciladores.

Tengo que reconocer que he conseguido un metodo infalible para entrar con un 100% de garantias observando varios de estos y sus cruces con con sus medias moviles. Eso si. Se produce un par de veces al año (si se dan). Como el cruce dorado MM50/MM200

Pero vaya hoy por hoy sigo perdiendo dinero, asi que no me hagan mucho caso...

T


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> A mi la que me ha encantado es la Marissa :o.



Las noticias interesantes hay que darlas con detalle


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi también, aunque supongo que no la habrán puesto ahí por su cara bonita. Ahora extrapolen, ejemplito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La diferencia está en que la rubia curra en una semana lo que la vieja en un par de años. Eso y las mamadas que seguro que la vieja habrá hecho durante su largo camino entre la mediocridad más aborrecible sobre Europa.


La primera currando ha ganado más pasta trabajando duro (y ha hecho ganar más pasta a su alrededor) que la segunda tocándose la castaña. Algo falla aquí.


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> A mi la que me ha encantado es la Marissa :o.



http://www.publico.es/dinero/433019/dimite-el-director-general-de-yahoo-por-falsificar-su-curriculum

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2012)

http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notic...e-carol-bratz-como-consejera-delegada-1142759


Yahoo ha tenido algun patinazo nada despreciable

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Los boards de yahoo finance están saturados de trolls a cuyo lado los salgarians son seres aún más avanzados que los hinjenieros de Prometheus. La tal Marissa puede tener éxito convirtiendo su empresa en un parque de atracciones, pero para mejorar la calidad de yahoo y conseguir que tenga contenidos relevantes y atractivos van a tener que trabajar, y mucho.
> 
> Lo que me lleva al otro vínculo. Es posible que con un data mining prodigioso consigan un gran apalancamiento de todo el conocimiento repartido por internet, y que la empresa sea un éxito. Porque si de lo que dependen es de que, siguiendo el modelo crowdsourcing de wikipedia o del huffington post, un ejercito de voluntarios les proporcione contenido relevante y gratis, me temo que esa etapa ya pasó.
> 
> ...



A mí Yahoo me encanta como herramienta. El finance es cojonudo (me gusta más que la herramienta finance de Google o incluso más que el nasdaq.com). La chica esta va a tener mucho que hacer y trabajar porque llevaban una deriva de no sacar nuevo al mercado. Vamos a ver pero de momento anda metiendo dedos en los culos.
Es cierto que el board de Yahoo suena a pluff. A ver lo que la dejan hacer.

Quora: lo que he estado viendo sí que me ha gustado. Efectivamente va a tener su momento álgido de gran explosión (en el croudX todo va deprisa) y luego caerá y caerá. *EN INTERNET TODO ES MUY EFIMERO*, nada es eterno.


----------



## Sipanha (28 Ago 2012)

No ha entrado volumen en el pivot 1412, así que nos vamos pabajo.

Primer canal al que estamos llegando: 1407-1403.

Se podría rebotar 1401 y seguir perfectamente alcistas.

Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> No ha entrado volumen en el pivot 1412, así que nos vamos pabajo.
> 
> Primer canal al que estamos llegando: 1407-1403.
> 
> ...



tambien podriamos rebotar en los 1120 y seguiriamos siendo perfectamente alcistas  :rolleye:


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Ago 2012)

A ver si da suerte.


----------



## Sipanha (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tambien podriamos rebotar en los 1120 y seguiriamos siendo perfectamente alcistas  :rolleye:



No es mi culpa que tengas el sieso como un bebedero de patos. ::


----------



## pollastre (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tambien podriamos rebotar en los 1120 y seguiriamos siendo perfectamente alcistas  :rolleye:





Gatencio, cállese, que estamos discutiendo cosas importantes.


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Una que se pone bien, INDRA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El maestro Claca y Guyst son los que me han animado a entrar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> El maestro Claca y Guyst son los que me han animado a entrar



hoyja que ha entrado 40 cents por encima del punto de entrada marcado!


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Ago 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> El maestro Claca y Guyst son los que me han animado a entrar



Suerte amigo, aunque creo que se ha precipitado un poquito.


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Ago 2012)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> hoyja que ha entrado 40 cents por encima del punto de entrada marcado!



Si,, ya lo sé... es que no me puedo aguantar...


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Ago 2012)

Maestro Pollastre, ¿se anima algo el DAX o siguen los leoncios de cabeza cuadrada tomando cervezas en Mallorca?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2012)

fallo gordo el fiarse de esas gacelas , lo pagara caro :vomito:


----------



## pollastre (28 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Maestro Pollastre, ¿se anima algo el DAX o siguen los leoncios de cabeza cuadrada tomando cervezas en Mallorca?




Eche un larguicorto, más largo que corto, cuando toquemos el 696x en unos pocos minutos. Tal vez pueda comprarle unos whiskas al gatencio con las plusvies ::::


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Metemos un largo de riesgo en Arena Pharma. Stop a medio dolar.



*Ya estamos casi un dolar por encima*. Viene subiendo el 2% en el pre-market.
La vela y el volumen de ayer fueron muy importantes.

Platita platita ................ como decía el GaJato.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2012)

vamos desconectando esos sistemas de inteligencia artificial y pasando a los dados :fiufiu:


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> fallo gordo el fiarse de esas gacelas , lo pagara caro :vomito:



caro, caro, no si se utiliza SL. adecuado.

La r/r es buena.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok es un tío alegre :o
> 
> Seguro que es millonario y hace películas porno. Apuesto que no ha ido a Mercadona en la vida. Debe ser de los que compra online en ECI y se lo traen a casa (utilizando el acceso a la despensa vía la entrada del servicio). *Sus comentarios persiguen sensibilizar a la gente para que dejen de tirar el dinero en cosas superfluas*.



Hay mucho de eso. Si la gente supiera lo que se viene encima ya, no andarían con tantas tontás.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> caro, caro, no si se utiliza SL. adecuado.
> 
> La r/r es buena.



en 6 y poco era bueno , ahora ya no , ojete candor is coming ::


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Ago 2012)

Alguien que eche unos rayajos en nhh??

ando comprado en 2e. con Sp dinámico. en 2,38.

janus hizo unos dias un gran analisis de la empresa.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hay mucho de eso. Si la gente supiera lo que se viene encima ya, no andarían con tantas tontás.



si pero entonces las posibilidades de salvarse aumentarian para esa gente y disminuirian para humilde servidor , por mi que se jodan por subnormales ::


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en 6 y poco era bueno , ahora ya no , ojete candor is coming ::



A toro pasado...

indra ha sido una de mis preferidas allá por los principios de los 2000. Casi siempre me ha dado alegrias, espero esta tb sea una de ellas. De todas maneras nunca se ha de enamorar de un valor. Lo que manda es el AT.
T de técnico y no de Testicular.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> A toro pasado...
> 
> indra ha sido una de mis preferidas allá por los principios de los 2000. Casi siempre me ha dado alegrias, espero esta tb sea una de ellas. De todas maneras nunca se ha de enamorar de un valor. Lo que manda es el AT.
> T de técnico y no de Testicular.



si dominas mucho un valor deberias tambien ser capaz de atizarle cortos y ganar aun mas platita señol lol ienso:


----------



## tarrito (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si pero entonces las posibilidades de salvarse aumentarian para esa gente y disminuirian para humilde servidor , por mi que se jodan por subnormales ::



menuda falta de conosimiento! :no:

si mucha gente se jode, su posibilidad de conseguir whiskas disminuye :: ::


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> A toro pasado...
> 
> indra ha sido una de mis preferidas allá por los principios de los 2000. Casi siempre me ha dado alegrias, espero esta tb sea una de ellas. De todas maneras nunca se ha de enamorar de un valor. Lo que manda es el AT.
> T de técnico y no de Testicular.



El Jattosmico lleva unos post recientes en los que ha dicho cosas interesantes. No le meneen mucho la cabeza que se nos vuelve a su estado de no excitación mental y ahí aporta poco y habla mucho.


----------



## pollastre (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El Jattosmico lleva unos post recientes en los que ha dicho cosas interesantes. No le meneen mucho la cabeza que se nos vuelve a su estado de no excitación mental y ahí aporta poco y habla mucho.




El Jattorney in Law es un ejperto acaparando 0wneds. Muestren respect !!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Ago 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2012)

Menudo flanders, el Pepe Luí


_Vaya lo que acaba de decir Van Rompuy. Acepta que la burbuja española fue posible por la estructura de la UE y que tenemos la responsabilidad de solucionarlo juntos.

Este comentario es muy importante porque relaja un poquito las acusaciones de que el sur tiene un agujero en el bolsillo del pantalón y admite un poco que culpa global. Es un buen comentario de apoyo. _


----------



## pollastre (28 Ago 2012)

Últimamente, el _Pepeluí _se nos va por la barranquilla con una facilidad pasmosa. Tal vez los cursos le van un poco peor con esto de la crisis, y ha tenido que volver a intentar ser tladel ::::::



Pepitoria dijo:


> Menudo flanders, el Pepe Luí
> 
> 
> _Vaya lo que acaba de decir Van Rompuy. Acepta que la burbuja española fue posible por la estructura de la UE y que tenemos la responsabilidad de solucionarlo juntos.
> ...


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2012)

Lo de expansión han evolucionado. Buena herramienta.

http://www.expansion.com/mercados/terminalInteractivo.html


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Algunos temas de actualidad interesantes.

*Empieza la fiesta, estos HDLGP ya huelen el dinero. Se permiten decir que NO aceptarán condiciones. Fuera de España, YA!!!!*
Cataluña pide el rescate: solicitará 5.023 millones al fondo de liquidez estatal - elEconomista.es

*Lógico, sabe que después va él.*
Rajoy: "Que Grecia abandone el euro sería un fracaso colectivo que no podemos permitirnos" - elEconomista.es

*Poco a poco .....*
La banca española sufre en julio la mayor retirada de depósitos de la era euro - elEconomista.es

*Facebook gaming empire is in rapid decline*
These Are The Charts That Killed Zynga's Stock Yesterday - Business Insider

*Bertok, aquí tienes la burbuja de las burbujas.*
The Chinese Walnut Bubble - Business Insider

*Esto ya está hecho. Es el signo de que van a salir de una u otra forma.
*Greece Turns To Special Economic Zones - Business Insider

*España aparece como uno de los temas a tener en cuenta para la bolsa americana en el día de hoy, ups!!!!
*10 Things You Need To Know Before The Opening Bell - Business Insider

*Pepe Luí se está haciendo mayor. Ve fantasmas en todos los lados. Como si no funcionara la videoconferencia y como si Draghi fuera el que se pica los documentos .....*
Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

*Una cosa es ser rico y otra diferente vivir como un rico.
*Vladimir Putin Has Personal Access To 43 Aircraft, Worth $1 Billion - Business Insider

*Lo que Goldman Sachs piensa que va a decirse en Jackson Hole.
*Goldman's Bernanke Jackson Hole Preview - Business Insider

*Yo quiero uno de esos y a RameroJoy de diana
*This Is What It Takes To Fire The Biggest Gun On The Destroyer USS Barry - Business Insider

*Joer!!!!, no sabía yo que Alaska era tan cara.*
The 10 Best States For Young Americans: MoneyRates.com - Business Insider

*Coman ahora todas las chuletas que puedan, a futuro parece que van a estar a precio de oro.
*New Report Warns Crop Shortages Will Force Everyone To Become Vegetarian - Business Insider

*Paul Tudor, está en inglés. Les recomiendo que lo vean.
*Trader: The Paul Tudor Jones Documentary on Vimeo


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Algunos temas de actualidad interesantes.
> 
> *Empieza la fiesta, estos HDLGP ya huelen el dinero. Se permiten decir que NO aceptarán condiciones. Fuera de España, YA!!!!*
> Cataluña pide el rescate: solicitará 5.023 millones al fondo de liquidez estatal - elEconomista.es



es que no te enteras, contreras! el que ha presionado ha sido Mas, el estilo zoquete de san xenxo se esta poniendo de moda!


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Ando cerquita de lanzar unos largos en el ProShares Vix Short Term.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Algunos temas de actualidad interesantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci beaucoup! ya tengo algo para esta noche.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Ya hemos montado.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Ago 2012)

como se que hay starwars freaks por aki:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2012)

Reversal de mi vida y tal


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> merci beaucoup! ya tengo algo para esta noche.



Pues ayer andaba aburrido y me volví a ver Margin Call .......... y me encantó más que la primera vez. Me dí cuenta de detalles que me llamaron la atención como aquel "esta semana tendré otros problemas mayores" de Jeremy Irons o aquel "los de arriba piensa que se va a poner esto feo y han decidido que lo mejor es que se ponga feo por nosotros".


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

El SP no debería pasar de 1413. Si lo hace hay que replantearse el intradía.


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si dominas mucho un valor deberias tambien ser capaz de atizarle cortos y ganar aun mas platita señol lol ienso:



Eso para cuando se acabe la suspension de colthosienso:


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Ya estamos ahí, no se debería pasar de ahí.


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2012)

Irle peor? pero si ha fichado por XTB!! 

(perdón, me refería a Cárpatos)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues ayer andaba aburrido y me volví a ver Margin Call .......... y me encantó más que la primera vez. Me dí cuenta de detalles que me llamaron la atención como aquel "esta semana tendré otros problemas mayores" de Jeremy Irons o aquel "los de arriba piensa que se va a poner esto feo y han decidido que lo mejor es que se ponga feo por nosotros".



peliculon. seguire la recomendacion y la vere de nuevo un dia de estos.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Google ya convirtió lo de ayer en un fake.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

First Solar tiene una resistencia en 30 que se puede volver como muy relevante para que le valor descanse un poquito que falta le hace. En el fondo es muy alcista por lo que ojo con los cortos. De hacerlos, sería una operación SEAL's mode.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Google ya convirtió lo de ayer en un fake.



Estas empresas con tanta tesorería son un timo si quieres abrir cortos porque lo más probable es que al otro lado, además de a los habituales insufladores de liquidez, te encuentres a la propia empresa levantándose a sí misma por las orejas.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Ago 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> es que no te enteras, contreras! el que ha presionado ha sido Mas, el estilo zoquete de san xenxo se esta poniendo de moda!



SI, pero pagan sus votantes y *no votantes*


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Si va a haber debilidad tiene que ser ahora con repunte importante del VIX incluido. Si no, ..... mamoneo.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Hijosdelamayordelasputas. Van a comprar los votos con el dinero de los que fuimos prudentes.

El Gobierno quiere que los clientes de preferentes recuperen el 100% invertido - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Ciencia Kanija » Se genera H2 para células de combustible usando un catalizador barato


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hijosdelamayordelasputas. Van a comprar los votos con el dinero de los que fuimos prudentes.
> 
> El Gobierno quiere que los clientes de preferentes recuperen el 100% invertido - elEconomista.es



Jorl! Los de los sellitos, rumasas y pisitos vendrán detrás. ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2012)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...ohan-Andsj-se-va-de-TeliSonera.html#_Noticias

Durante los proximos meses esta previsto una operacion corportiva en Yoigo de bastante calado (No puedo dar mas datos). Como al final finalice todo segun lo previsto algun operador va a temblar....En el articulo alguna frasecilla ha soltado sin darse cuenta "Llevaremos yoigo mas lejos que nunca.....""Llevar nuestra posicion competitiva a niveles superiores"

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jorl! Los de los sellitos, rumasas y pisitos vendrán detrás. ::



No te olvides de los cuadros...Arte y Naturaleza creo que se llamaban

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eduardo Taulet, nuevo consejero delegado de Yoigo: Johan Andsjö dejará TeliSonera - elEconomista.es
> 
> Durante los proximos meses esta previsto una operacion coorportiva en Yoigo de bastante calado (No puedo dar mas datos). Como al final finalice todo segun lo previsto algun operador va a temblar
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo puedo decir que hace cinco años estuve muy al tanto de lo que se cocía ahí dentro. Puedo decir que conocí a Johan y que es el mejor ejecutivo que he conocido. Pragmático y results-oriented.
En aquellos momentos estaban buscando oferta para vender la firma pero de repente comenzaron a subir a subir a subir que se dieron una oportunidad. Voy a ver si me entero o no sobre el motivo real de su salida porque o vemos un nombramiento de Johan muy próximamente ...... o estaremos hablando claramente de que está en contra de las decisiones que vienen desde la matriz. Telefónica va a respirar tranquilamente porque han sufrido mucho con la competencia de Yoigo ya que estos sí que tenían volumen. Se acojonaron mucho cuando Johan apostó por el tercer canal (las tiendas).

Sobre el futuro de Yoigo siempre se ha hablado de que podría ser Vodafone para utilizarlo como segunda marca. Aunque también se rumorea la entrada de Carlos Slim a España por ese lado.
Yo no tengo más info y creo que no es fiable (lo de Voda y lo de America Móvil).

P.D: Está claro que hay operación corporativa cercana. Don Eduardo Taulet no tiene el empaque necesario para estar de tú a tú con los ejecutivos de sus competidores. No digo más.


----------



## Krim (28 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eduardo Taulet, nuevo consejero delegado de Yoigo: Johan Andsjö dejará TeliSonera - elEconomista.es
> 
> Durante los proximos meses esta previsto una operacion corportiva en Yoigo de bastante calado (No puedo dar mas datos). Como al final finalice todo segun lo previsto algun operador va a temblar....En el articulo alguna frasecilla ha soltado sin darse cuenta "Llevaremos yoigo mas lejos que nunca....."
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Así se arruinen todos por HdP. Harto de sus precios, y su servicio de atención de mierda de gente que no sabe ni lo que es una IP.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eduardo Taulet, nuevo consejero delegado de Yoigo: Johan Andsjö dejará TeliSonera - elEconomista.es
> 
> Durante los proximos meses esta previsto una operacion corportiva en Yoigo de bastante calado (No puedo dar mas datos). Como al final finalice todo segun lo previsto algun operador va a temblar....En el articulo alguna frasecilla ha soltado sin darse cuenta "Llevaremos yoigo mas lejos que nunca.....""Llevar nuestra posicion competitiva a niveles superiores"
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



cuentenos mas señol burbubolsa ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hijosdelamayordelasputas. Van a comprar los votos con el dinero de los que fuimos prudentes.
> 
> El Gobierno quiere que los clientes de preferentes recuperen el 100% invertido - elEconomista.es



Una de dos, debe ser una posicion negociadora o un brindis cara el publico para que los hinbersores en preferentes piensen que no es por culpa del gobierno que ellos no pueden recuperar el dinero.

En una negociacion uno siempre debe comenzar por lo maximo para llegar a lo deseado, menos si eres una mujer a punto del divorcio, en ese caso no. 

Esta historia les servira a los futuros maridos del hilo. Un dia entro una mujer que tenia mas edad de los que aparentaba, pero no parecia tan joven como ella desearia. Entro con esa rabia que solo las mujeres pueden tener, rabia contra su marido. No queria un coche, solo desangrar al marido, queria el coche mas caro que puediera haber, no queria descuentos, queria pagar lo maximo posible, porque pagaba el que pronto seria el exmarido. Tenia tanta rabia que ni un concesionario de BMW mas un comercial experimentado en cobrar hasta el aire respirado pudieron saciarle su deseo de sangre. Mas de 25 milloncejos de pesetas que le saco en una tarde. Que tiempos mas buenos.

No sus caseis, que sus lo tengo dixoooooooo.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Así se arruinen todos por HdP. Harto de sus precios, y su servicio de atención de mierda de gente que no sabe ni lo que es una IP.



Hoy he vuelto a llamar a Telefónica para verificar que ya no tienen mis padres ningún servicio contratado con ellos. Hace 15 días intentaron contratar el ADSL con TE y después se dieron de baja porque lo que les instalaron servía un caudal de 0,1M y no arreglaban la supuesta avería.

El caso es que después de hablar con la señorita que me atendió y explicarla que habíamos dejado TE porque no habían sido capaces de instalarnos un ADSL decente ............... al final de la conversación me dice: "Sr XXXXXX, queremos hacerle una gran oferta, Telefónica le ofrece la posibilidad de contratar ADSL a 19,9 euros al mes".

Es increible. Los sudamericanos que tienen en su call center, hablan español pero no lo entienden. Estoy seguro que no hay maldad, simplemente ineptitud .... sobre todo de los ejecutivos de TE que ven los índices de satisfacción y no actúan.

Obviamente, después me llamó un IVR para realizarme la encuesta de satisfacción por la atención recibida y puntué con un 9 (servicio excelente). *A ver si siguen así y terminan quebrando*.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy he vuelto a llamar a Telefónica para verificar que ya no tienen mis padres ningún servicio contratado con ellos. Hace 15 días intentaron contratar el ADSL con TE y después se dieron de baja porque lo que les instalaron servía un caudal de 0,1M y no arreglaban la supuesta avería.
> 
> El caso es que después de hablar con la señorita que me atendió y explicarla que habíamos dejado TE porque no habían sido capaces de instalarnos un ADSL decente ............... al final de la conversación me dice: "Sr XXXXXX, queremos hacerle una gran oferta, Telefónica le ofrece la posibilidad de contratar ADSL a 19,9 euros al mes".
> 
> ...



es ustec tan inteligente que da miedito :


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo puedo decir que hace cinco años estuve muy al tanto de lo que se cocía ahí dentro. Puedo decir que conocí a Johan y que es el mejor ejecutivo que he conocido. Pragmático y results-oriented.
> En aquellos momentos estaban buscando oferta para vender la firma pero de repente comenzaron a subir a subir a subir que se dieron una oportunidad. Voy a ver si me entero o no sobre el motivo real de su salida porque o vemos un nombramiento de Johan muy próximamente ...... o estaremos hablando claramente de que está en contra de las decisiones que vienen desde la matriz. Telefónica va a respirar tranquilamente porque han sufrido mucho con la competencia de Yoigo ya que estos sí que tenían volumen. Se acojonaron mucho cuando Johan apostó por el tercer canal (las tiendas).
> 
> Sobre el futuro de Yoigo siempre se ha hablado de que podría ser Vodafone para utilizarlo como segunda marca. Aunque también se rumorea la entrada de Carlos Slim a España por ese lado.
> ...



Has acertado. Es Slim. Hay negociaciones bastante avanzadas con uno de los accionistas mayoritarios de Yoigo para adquirir su participacion. Como al final se realice la compra/venta va a ser divertido ver a Telefonica tratar de tu a tu con Carlos Slim.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es ustec tan inteligente que da miedito :



Sepa usted que estoy seguro que seguirán llegando facturas y habrá que decirle al banco que las rechace. Así andamos.:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuentenos mas señol burbubolsa ienso:



Janus ha acertado

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Has acertado. Es Slim. Hay negociaciones bastante avanzadas con uno de los accionistas mayoritarios de Yoigo para adquirir su participacion.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Mayoritarios estaban ACS, algo hay de FCC pero muy poquito y sobre todo Abengoa. La jugada de Abengoa es de las que más se han comentado en petit c. en Madrid. Fue una participación comprada por el vehículo de inversión de los Benjumea. Pasado el tiempo y una vez que había unas tremendas minusvalías ..... se pusieron a intentar vendérselo caro a alguien ............. y al final encontraron a Grupo Abengoa!!!!!!!. Pasaron de tener el 100% de la pérdida latente (ese era el porcentaje de propiedad en el vehículo de inversión) a tener un 50% que era el porcentaje de propiedad en Grupo Abengoa.

Eso es lo que se dice, se comenta, se chivonea, se soba, se degusta .... en los Madriles de los dineros. Será cierto?:8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No te olvides de los cuadros...Arte y Naturaleza creo que se llamaban
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Ese no lo conocía! 

Ay que me LOL!

*Hilo mítico!*

arte y naturaleza - Foros de debate de Expansión.com

*arte y naturaleza *
post #1 *[15-02-2005]*

_Que sabeis de esta firma. Me ofrecen el 30% por un deposito a 24 meses. Es demasiado alucinante, y según el representante sin retenciones. _

post #2 *[15-02-2005]*

Danger, peligro. Cuidadín con lo que haces. Tengo entendido que el asunto Arte y Naturaleza puede explotar en breve. Además, he oído también que el mercado del arte contemporáneo, en lo que se refiere a gravados y litografías, está de capa caída y no salen de una crisis monumental que vienen arrastrando hace tiempo.
Además, el modelo de venta y compra con beneficio no deja de ser un sistema opaco, en el que no existen precios transparentes, y cuyo único objetivo es comprar para vender a otro, al precio que te ponga Arte y Naturaleza (por muy disparatado que sea, siempre tendrán clientes que compren). Algo parecido a Forum Filatelico. No han inventado nada nuevo. La rentabilidad lo dice todo. Huye. 
Post #11654 [*05-07-2012*]

_Hay ...eso me gustaría saber a mi y a los *18.000 estafados*....es la pregunta del millón, y sobre todo cuando uno cobra esa mierd.. de tanto por ciento,que nos van a dar un 5 por ciento al año,pues entonces te pagaran en 20 años,ja,ja, menudo timo este, esto cada vez,apesta mas. Pero aquí se ve que nadie sabe nada y no dan noticias de nada los AC. Esto es España.Ahora lo del tema de las preferentes de los bancos ya esta en Bruselas, y les van a pagar a los *afectados * ::,con una perdida de lo invertido de solo el 25 por ciento.Menos mal que empiezan las denuncias a políticos banqueros como Rato,otro chorizo de mierd..como Torito Sentado, el gran filo de Troya, y a todo esto Zapatero de vacaciones y riendose de toda España con el eslogan Jodet.. _

Pos nada, this is Spain...


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Has acertado. Es Slim. Hay negociaciones bastante avanzadas con uno de los accionistas mayoritarios de Yoigo para adquirir su participacion.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Pues entonces te diré algo más que no escribí. America Móvil está entrando por los países pequeños del norte (operaciones recientes) para que una vez que tenga cierta posición ...... pueda dar el salto a mercado más maduros como el alemán, el británico, el francés y el español. En el caso que se comente en este post, TeliaSonera no saldría del accionariado porque es posible que vayan juntos de la mano. El destino de TeliaSonera es una acuerdo parasocial previo a una OPA completa.


----------



## juanfer (28 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Has acertado. Es Slim. Hay negociaciones bastante avanzadas con uno de los accionistas mayoritarios de Yoigo para adquirir su participacion.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



La verdad es que la telefonia movil va a tener un filon importante cuando venga el ajuste. Muchos se quitaran el adsl y tendran una conexion 3G normalita de 8 euritos. El pagar 50 euros por tener internet y un fijo donde solo llama la publicidad sera un recuerdo del pasado.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (28 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No te olvides de los cuadros...Arte y Naturaleza creo que se llamaban
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Y bosques naturales. Forrarse poniendo árboles.

10.000 personas podrían perder sus ahorros con la presunta estafa millonaria de la sociedad


----------



## Krim (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Obviamente, después me llamó un IVR para realizarme la encuesta de satisfacción por la atención recibida y puntué con un 9 (servicio excelente). *A ver si siguen así y terminan quebrando*.



¡¡Brillante!! ¿Como no se me pudo ocurrir antes? ¡Nada como la complacencia para hundir una empresa!


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> La verdad es que la telefonia movil va a tener un filon importante cuando venga el ajuste. Muchos se quitaran el adsl y tendran una conexion 3G normalita de 8 euritos. El pagar 50 euros por tener internet y un fijo donde solo llama la publicidad sera un recuerdo del pasado.



LTE debería dar la posibilidad de que todos tengamos acceso a internet vía "pincho". El no tener infraestructura propia va a posibilitar que exista revendedores de trafico (en este caso caudal). Se va a comoditizar que no veas tú. Y TE lo sabe y están acojonados porque no terminan de encontrar relevo a los ingresos.

El segmento de empresas da volumen y estabilidad pero ahí el margen está muy cuestionado. No digo más.

El segmento de residencial primero generaba ingresos por voz, después por ADSL cuando empezó a bajar la voz ..... y ahora no saben cómo lograr ese relevo en los ingresos.

No sé si se han dado cuenta pero están apareciendo operadores móvil con tarifas planas que obvian el establecimiento de llamada. Sin ese concepto se puede ganar dinero y lo están demostrando. El problema para TE es que sin ello, no lograrán los % de ebit que tienen actualmente ..... por lo que la bolsa les va a castigar. Por malos :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> ¡¡Brillante!! ¿Como no se me pudo ocurrir antes? ¡Nada como la complacencia para hundir una empresa!



En el fondo hay más. Los agentes cobran un variable por el nivel de satisfacción en sus atenciones. Por eso insisten en que te tomes en serio la encuesta "porque es importante para mí" dicen.

De esta forma, seguirán dando una mierda de servicio y encima tendrán más gastos porque los tiraflechas cobrarán más en bonos.

Ale, atpc.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Los 1412 del SP son resistencia intradia para el movimiento de ahora mismo.

En timeframe diario se puede ver que es bajista en el estocástico. Está a mitad de banda. Es raro ver un fake en ese nivel pero todo es posible. Ahora mismo, barridas para ir limpiando el percal. Lo que sí está claro es que van pasando los días y se va generando cada vez más techo diario lo cual le podría dar algo más de contundencia a una posible corrección (tal como ocurrió la anterior vez). No obstante, las probabilidades de que en poco tiempo se vea el batir los máximos, es alta, bastante alta diría yo.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Un día más en el que Prisa no pudo con los 0,40. Está muy claro que es el nivel realmente importante en la serie de precios desde el mes de mayo.
Sigue en el radar list porque será algo digno de ver cuando le llegue su momento, si es que le llega. Mientras que esté ahí currando el CFO actual ...... es que no hay quiebra inminente. El día que salga por patas .... habrá que saltar sin mirar cómo, dónde y por qué.


----------



## juanfer (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> LTE debería dar la posibilidad de que todos tengamos acceso a internet vía "pincho". El no tener infraestructura propia va a posibilitar que exista revendedores de trafico (en este caso caudal). Se va a comoditizar que no veas tú. Y TE lo sabe y están acojonados porque no terminan de encontrar relevo a los ingresos.
> 
> El segmento de empresas da volumen y estabilidad pero ahí el margen está muy cuestionado. No digo más.
> 
> ...



Con Amena que tienes 3600 minutos al mes y un internet decente 1 G luego baja la velocidad por 30 euros + iva, para que necesitas fijo.

El Adsl para ser competitivo deberia de valer 15 euros como mucho sin tener que pagar 14 de fijo, ademas esperate a que suba el iva y veras que risa, a mi me interesa tener internet donde este no solo en casa.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Los usanos no quieren a nadie metido en el SP. No paran de hacer lo contrario a lo que parece que van a hacer. Están preparando el siguiente movimiento muy claramente.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El SP no debería pasar de 1413. Si lo hace hay que replantearse el intradía.




lo veo y subo a 1414 en esa zona se estrello el viernes


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los usanos no quieren a nadie metido en el SP. No paran de hacer lo contrario a lo que parece que van a hacer. Están preparando el siguiente movimiento muy claramente.



Lo único que puedes llevarte es la cuenta a cero. Que meneos pegan.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Con Amena que tienes 3600 minutos al mes y un internet decente 1 G luego baja la velocidad por 30 euros + iva, para que necesitas fijo.
> 
> El Adsl para ser competitivo deberia de valer 15 euros como mucho sin tener que pagar 14 de fijo, ademas esperate a que suba el iva y veras que risa, a mi me interesa tener internet donde este no solo en casa.



Yo tengo el AMENA solo de voz (19 euros sin IVA). Me costó contratarlo por internet porque la página no funcionaba muy bien pero al final lo logré.

El pincho lo tengo total free por otro lado. Voy a ver si me lo cambian en la empresa porque el que tengo es Movistar .... y como que les he cogido cierto asco.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo único que puedes llevarte es la cuenta a cero. Que meneos pegan.



A mí me están jodiendo algo pero de momento el largo en el ProShares VIX Short Term está aguantando. Lo normal es que me barran el stop y luego lo tiren hacia arriba.::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí me están jodiendo algo pero de momento el largo en el ProShares VIX Short Term está aguantando. Lo normal es que me barran el stop y luego lo tiren hacia arriba.::



Mi opinión es que no hay para mucho más, tocar los 1425 con algo de verguenza y cerrar la puerta del crematorio. 

Los leoncios sólo están repartiendo flyers para el cremat...,digo para la disco a las gacelas.


----------



## Navarrorum (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo tengo el AMENA solo de voz (19 euros sin IVA). Me costó contratarlo por internet porque la página no funcionaba muy bien pero al final lo logré.
> 
> El pincho lo tengo total free por otro lado. Voy a ver si me lo cambian en la empresa porque el que tengo es Movistar .... y como que les he cogido cierto asco.



Querido maestro liberelo aqui 

http://www.ebay.es/itm/OFICIAL-LIBE...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item35bf032934

....y cambiase aqui:

pepephone.com - conexion 3G cojonuda







- *LIBERAR EL PINCHO* VOMISTAR *3€* (Sin moverse de su casa)

- *CONEXION* A INTERNÉ *3G* DE LO MEJORCITO (VODRIOFON):*1,2 GB por 12€*

Sin permanencia. Sin farragosos contratos. Sin operadores con voz inteligible. Sin deberle nada a nadie. 

No hay opción más barata. Créame. Yo lo he hecho y no hay competencia. Servicio de internet europeo a precio europeo.

Y ahora después de ahorrarle un pastizal en telefonia y Almax (contra la mala *stia) cuenteme el mayor de sus secretos como tladel...


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Ahora mismo hay un fake en USA. SP en verde, ProShares VIX Short Term en verde, VIX en rojo (pero ha estado en un +3%).


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Querido maestro liberelo aqui
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/OFICIAL-LIBE...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item35bf032934
> 
> ...



Gracias, el pincho es el de la empresa y 1,2G me los como rápido. Estoy esperando impaciente a que pepephone saque una tarifa plana (sin cuotas de establecimiento de llamada). Seguro que están trabajando en ello. Auguro que irá por debajo de los 15 euros mensuales en volumen de minutos comparable a Amena. Telefónica ni estará pensando en ello.

Por cierto, TE compró tuenti y poco más se pudo saber de ellos. Antes estaban en boca de todo el mundo y ahora están un poco ocultos. TE es una máquina de destruir valor a donde de arrima. Quizá lo que estaba buscando es gastar 70M para destruir un futurible competidor que iba a entrar en el mundo móvil, o quizá fue el capricho caro de algún directivo o quizá fue comprar una compañía por si sonaba la flauta.


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2012)

colombo1122 dijo:


> 30 camiones llenos de monedas de 5 centavos llegaron esta mañana a las oficinas de Apple en California, pues Samsung les pagó el billón de dólares por la multa que la corte les dictó.
> 
> Al principio la empresa de seguridad que resguarda las instalaciones los desvió y aseguró que estaban en el lugar equivocado, sin embargo minutos después Apple recibió llamada en la cual le explicaban que así les pagarán el billón de dólares por la multa que recientemente dictó la corte contra la compañía Sur Coreana.
> 
> ...



¿Es verdad?


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

SP en fake mode, viene el del mazo.


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Es verdad?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2
> ...



Lo pregunta en serio?


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Querido maestro liberelo aqui
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/OFICIAL-LIBE...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item35bf032934
> 
> ...



Es mas barato Yoigo (9eu mes)


-2 centimos/min 

-Internet 1 g de alta velocidad y despues ilimitado pero con velocidad reducida

¿Donde puedo comprar un pincho que funcione bien sin contratar permanencias?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Lo pregunta en serio?



Me ha sorprendido el trolleo....No habria estado mal. O que hacienda recibiese el dinero del irpf en monedas de 1 centimo

Una vez conoci a un compañero que un chino le dio las vueltas del pan en centimos (pago con 5 eu) . El que es muy orgulloso subio a su casa cogio todas las monedas que tenia en un bote bajo e hizo una compra de 50 eu con monedas de 1,2 y 5 centimos....

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Navarrorum (28 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es mas barato Yoigo (9eu mes)
> 
> 
> -2 centimos/min
> ...



Nop. Segun esta pagina son 15 leuros aqui en YOIGO por 1Gb mientras que Pepefon son 12 leuros por 1,2 Gb

Respecto al modem Ebay es su amijo:

modem 3g libre en eBay.es


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Nop. Segun esta pagina son 15 leuros Tarifas de Internet para Llevar, internet móvil.- Yoigo por 1Gb mientras que Pepefon son 12 leuros por 1,2 Gb
> 
> Respecto al modem Ebay es su amijo:
> 
> modem 3g libre, Informática y PDAs y Consolas y Videojuegos en eBay.es



Yo pagaba 8 eu y desde ahora seran 9 eu pero con 1 gb , mas las llamadas a 2 centimos el minuto

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2012)

http://www.yoigo.com/tarifas/contrato/voz-e-internet/la-del-dos.php

Eso si espero que vuelvan a mejorar la atencion telefonica (llevo tres meses pidiendo el cambio pero el tiraflechas de turno "janus style" no me hace ni caso)


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido el trolleo....No habria estado mal. O que hacienda recibiese el dinero del irpf en monedas de 1 centimo
> 
> Una vez conoci a un compañero que un chino le dio las vueltas del pan en centimos. El que era muy orgulloso subio a su casa y cogio todas las monedas que tenia en un bote, hizo una compra de 50 eu con monedas de 1,2 y 5 centimos....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Pero si el esquema del mensaje es típico de troll... Mire, he ido a echar un vistazo sólo por curiosidad. Serán 20 mil millones de monedas... para reunirlas, Samsung tendría que hacer acopio, a ojo de buen cubero, de TODOS los nickels acuñados desde 1993!!

United States nickel mintage quantities - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> SP en fake mode, viene el del mazo.



Temo el modo hiper-trolling

Pueden pegar un velazo de miedo


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pero si el esquema del mensaje es típico de troll... Mire, he ido a echar un vistazo sólo por curiosidad. Serán 20 mil millones de monedas... para reunirlas, Samsung tendría que hacer acopio, a ojo de buen cubero, de TODOS los nickels acuñados desde 1993!!
> 
> United States nickel mintage quantities - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Una mina solo para Apple 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Google subiendo un 20% en el último mes. Estamos hablando de más de 40.000 millones de dolares. Flujos de dinero dicen.

Está pegado a los máximos, al igual que Amazon. En este último estoy cerquita de disparar un corto. Aviso.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> SP en fake mode, viene el del mazo.



Precaución ahora.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2012)

Última hora mamporrera


----------



## burbublase (28 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Última hora mamporrera



Como van en el partido de fronton? Poco a poco les va quedando menos cancha.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

En timeframe de horas, First a punto de romper una directriz alcista. Puede ser un buen punto para un corto con stop ajustado.


----------



## burbublase (28 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mi opinión es que no hay para mucho más, tocar los 1425 con algo de verguenza y cerrar la puerta del crematorio.
> 
> Los leoncios sólo están repartiendo flyers para el cremat...,digo para la disco a las gacelas.



Pues no me extranaria que llegasen hasta ahi, o quiza un poco mas, pero es que todo el mundo esta esperando que caiga. Creo que en vez de mover todo el arbol iran moviendo rama a rama y compensando unas con otras. Cuando venga un poco de confianza (quien sabe cuanto puede durar) zas y pa'bajo.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Última hora mamporrera



En el SP hay muchos indicadores técnicos con cierto deterioro. Todo es un fake?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En el SP hay muchos indicadores técnicos con cierto deterioro. Todo es un fake?



Están haciendo un triángulo a conciencia. Ahora intenta volar


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2012)

Me vengo a ver el cierre, puede estar entretenido

JATO yo te HIMBOCO!!!!!


----------



## Vivomuriente (28 Ago 2012)

MIAUUUUUUUU


Plimo ganamos platita o no? como vamos cortos o largos?


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me vengo a ver el cierre, puede estar entretenido
> 
> JATO yo te HIMBOCO!!!!!



No le veo muy por la labor, está "resting".


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2012)

Buaaa esos máximos crecientes metidos en un canal "PARRIBA" a muy corto, dan mucho miedo..

Demasiado obvio.

Edit: Latigazos de 2 puntos machacando al personal, creo que muy mala pinta solo mirando gráfico

Apuesto un sub 1400 ienso:


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buaaa esos máximos crecientes metidos en un canal "PARRIBA" a muy corto, dan mucho miedo..
> 
> Demasiado obvio.
> 
> ...



A eso ando yo ya posicionado. A ver ..........


----------



## burbublase (28 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buaaa esos máximos crecientes metidos en un canal "PARRIBA" a muy corto, dan mucho miedo..
> 
> Demasiado obvio.
> 
> ...



1380-85 seria bastante sano. Aunque como dije antes esto parece que lo quieren mantener mas tiempo.


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2012)

Ahora mismo nivel relevante, a gráfico un minuto se puede ver.


Barrida y acción, pasamos a GATO ROJO


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2012)

franr dijo:


> ahora mismo nivel relevante, a gráfico un minuto se puede ver.
> 
> 
> Barrida y acción, pasamos a gato rojo



miau

rcoc

Edit. RCOC (Red Cat Ojete Calor)


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buaaa esos máximos crecientes metidos en un canal "PARRIBA" a muy corto, dan mucho miedo..
> 
> Demasiado obvio.
> 
> ...



Te quedas corto hamijo. Llevan unos días distribuyendo de lo lindo.

los 1380-1370 son muy probables. ::


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te quedas corto hamijo. Llevan unos días distribuyendo de lo lindo.
> 
> los 1380-1370 son muy probables. ::



Yo hablo a muy corto, para antes de ayer


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora mismo nivel relevante, a gráfico un minuto se puede ver.
> 
> 
> Barrida y acción, pasamos a GATO ROJO



Está encerrado en un margen de 3 pipos. Por algún sitio lo deberían sacar.


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2012)

Pepinazo a la divisa..quieren GCOF. Pero esto no se aguanta, o al menos eso parece








Nota en clave: GCOF (Green Cat Ojete Frescor)


Aquí esta el partido...nivel relevante again

RCOC vs. GCOF ::


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Se huele una sesión al menos muy roja próxima. Plata tiene que corregir y algún amago hace. Oro del estilo. Eurodolar tiene vela de vuelta en el muy corto plazo. La volatilidad usana ha subido y se refleja en los índices. Muchos valores están en techo techo techo techo. Hasta el SP tiene los indicadores muy deteriorados (el estocástico sigue bajista y amaga con necesitar velas para darle ese recorrido). Puede haber fakes pero una corrección la va a haber.


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2012)

Desde luego quien me lea y vea los dibujos que pensará?


Pues si, piensa bien. Vengo mamao después de un día mu duro y lo que te rondaré morena.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2012)

no hinvoquen a humilde servidor en bano señores huevoncios ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me vengo a ver el cierre, puede estar entretenido
> 
> JATO yo te HIMBOCO!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Desde luego quien me lea y vea los dibujos que pensará?
> 
> 
> Pues si, piensa bien. Vengo mamao después de un día mu duro y lo que te rondaré morena.



pues deje de prostituirse :vomito:


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hinvoquen a humilde servidor en bano señores huevoncios ::



No se crea importante, himbocabamos a su primo, que pierde con más gracia que Usted.. :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2012)

franr dijo:


> pepinazo a la divisa..quieren gcof. Pero esto no se aguanta, o al menos eso parece
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:xx: :xx: :xx: :xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues deje de prostituirse :vomito:



Como para dejar el trabajo está la cosa, si quiere le hago hueco en la esquina.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como para dejar el trabajo está la cosa, si quiere le hago hueco en la esquina.



mas bien tenga cuidado con los francotiradores :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas bien tenga cuidado con los francotiradores :rolleye:



Hoy que tiene imaginaría o está de cabo cuartel? Veo que ha merodeado por aquí todo el día.


:


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2012)

Ganador por muy poquito...

COMO lo han aguantado!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2012)

Guybrush, llevo varios días queriéndote poner esta foto


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Les dejo unos temas chulos para leer:

Apple Retail Stores Say Hours Are Being Cut - Business Insider

The Global Demise Of Pension Plans - Business Insider

It's Not Just Case-Shiller: Almost Every House Price Index Everywhere Has Bottomed - Business Insider

BII REPORT: Why Location-Based Services Like Foursquare Are Going To Become Big Businesses - Business Insider

A Bunch Of Chinese Sectors Are Jumping Off The Cliff Together As The Non-Performing Loan Nightmare Turns Ugly - Business Insider

Awkward! Yahoo CEO Marissa Mayer Hired A New CMO While The Current CMO Was On Vacation - Business Insider

Indian solar energy &ndash; clouds loom - FT.com

Why LinkedIn Just Expanded Its Ad Products In 200 Countries - Business Insider

How Kim Dotcom Went From A Two-Bit Phone Hacker To The Music Industry's No.1 Enemy - Business Insider


----------



## Krim (28 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A Bunch Of Chinese Sectors Are Jumping Off The Cliff Together As The Non-Performing Loan Nightmare Turns Ugly - Business Insider



No sé, igual no entiendo realmente el tema de la globalización, pero llevo tiempo pensando que la ruina de los chinos nos vendría estupendamente a todos. Menos a ellos, claro. Occidente podría ponerse otra vez a fabricar cosas, a ser posible, de manera decente...


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> No sé, igual no entiendo realmente el tema de la globalización, pero llevo tiempo pensando que la ruina de los chinos nos vendría estupendamente a todos. Menos a ellos, claro. Occidente podría ponerse otra vez a fabricar cosas, a ser posible, de manera decente...



El modelo chino ha funcionado mientras han estado pagando una mierda de salario a la gente. Allí, el ciudadano trabaja para poder alimentarse, en Occidente trabaja para tener una vida digna llena de ocio, reconocimiento etc.... En España la gente trabaja hasta que puede vivir de otro sin trabajar.

El modelo chino está muy bien cuando tienes millones y millones de auténticos pobres ..... pero así no se puede ser la primera potencia mundial porque dura lo que dura.

Están llenos de dolares americanos que han ido cobrando por sus exportaciones. Muchos de ellos los han invertido en deuda americana para que no pierda valor. Ahora parece que se están dando cuenta que es dinero fiduciario y que se puede quedar en mucho menos de lo que pensaban.

Los chinos lo están pasando mal y eso que parece que mienten descaradamente en las estadísticas que ofrecen. Su verdadero problema es que los usanos creo que les pueden putear mucho. Yo soy de los que piensan que no van a pasar a USA como potencia mundial ni de coña en los próximos 60 años. Es una opinión.

P.D: Muchísimas exportaciones que hacen, sobre todo las de valor, son realizadas por empresas norteamericanas y europeas radicadas allí.


----------



## paulistano (28 Ago 2012)

Estan ustedes muy cansinos con temas financieros....

Expertos en gin....que tal es magellan?

Me querian echar pimienta....

Le he dicho que no, "entonces te echo manzana"....

Va a la salud de los que haceis este hilo!


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El modelo chino ha funcionado mientras han estado pagando una mierda de salario a la gente. Allí, el ciudadano trabaja para poder alimentarse, en Occidente trabaja para tener una vida digna llena de ocio, reconocimiento etc.... En España la gente trabaja hasta que puede vivir de otro sin trabajar.
> 
> El modelo chino está muy bien cuando tienes millones y millones de auténticos pobres ..... pero así no se puede ser la primera potencia mundial porque dura lo que dura.
> 
> ...



Os invito a que os hagais amigos de un chino y os fijeis como gestionan sus negocios. Es increible la de cosas que se pueden aprender fijandose en los pequeños detalles. Un chino solo usa el banco para ahorrar pero a niveles que harian temblar a cualquier burbujista (hablo de ganar 5000 cada 2 semanas y ahorrar 4800-4900). Su cultura del sacrificio y del ahorro es impresionante. De hecho son los mayores tenedores de deuda usana, si china querria mañana mismo hundia usa eso si ellos irian detras .Lo siento Janus ya se que te gusta NY pero la sostenibilidad del sistema yankie de consumismo y endeudamiento no tiende a infinito como piensas.Los chinos enseñan a sus hijos desde que nacen :sacrificio,valores,ahorro,economia (desde los 8-10 años ya saben lo que es cash flow). Alli donde van generan riqueza.Lo unico donde han fallado son en aquellas disciplinas de alta cualificacion pero ojo que ya lo estan solucionando, sus hijos ya estudian en nuestras facultades,usa o europa y sin tardar mucho aplicaran sus conocimientos. Yo me andaria con mucho ojo con los chinos, su riqueza viene del ahorro no del endeudamiento.El modelo chino centrado en productos de bajo valor añadido llegara un momento en que tocara techo pero para eso ya estan sus hijos estudiando carreras en universidades europeas y usanas.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> No sé, igual no entiendo realmente el tema de la globalización, pero llevo tiempo pensando que la ruina de los chinos nos vendría estupendamente a todos. Menos a ellos, claro. Occidente podría ponerse otra vez a fabricar cosas, a ser posible, de manera decente...



El cobsumismo ilimitado sin control tiene los dias contados al menos como lo conocemos hoy en dia. Quien se crea que 7000-10000 mill de habitantes pueden consumir igual que hoy en dia un americano lo lleva crudo. Es de las pocas cosas donde coincido con Niño Becerra, el camino hacia el desarollo futuro esta en las utilidades marginales y en la creacion de valor. Va a llegar un momento que la gente dejara de contratar Adsl (al precio actual) si puede tener internet de alta velocidad con un pincho. Asi habra cientos de ejemplos.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os invito a que os hagais amigos de un chino y os fijeis como gestionan sus negocios. Es increible la de cosas que se pueden aprender fijandose en los pequeños detalles. Un chino solo usa el banco para ahorrar pero a niveles que harian temblar a cualquier burbujista (hablo de ganar 5000 cada 2 semanas y ahorrar 4800-4900). Su cultura del sacrificio y del ahorro es impresionante. De hecho son los mayores tenedores de deuda usana, si china querria mañana mismo hundia usa eso si ellos irian detras .Lo siento Janus ya se que te gusta NY pero la sostenibilidad del sistema yankie de consumismo y endeudamiento no tiende a infinito como piensas.Los chinos enseñan a sus hijos desde que nacen :sacrificio,valores,ahorro,economia (desde los 8-10 años ya saben lo que es cash flow). Alli donde van generan riqueza.Lo unico donde han fallado son en aquellas disciplinas de alta cualificacion pero ojo que ya lo estan solucionando, sus hijos ya estudian en nuestras facultades,usa o europa y sin tardar mucho aplicaran sus conocimientos. Yo me andaria con mucho ojo con los chinos, su riqueza viene del ahorro no del endeudamiento.El modelo chino centrado en productos de bajo valor añadido llegara un momento en que tocara techo pero para eso ya estan sus hijos estudiando carreras en universidades europeas y usanas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



A los americanos les quedan unos decenios (30 - 50 años) de liderazgo económico mundial.

Los chinos les tomarán el relevo, sin duda.


----------



## Krim (29 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El cobsumismo ilimitado sin control tiene los dias contados al menos como lo conocemos hoy en dia. Quien se crea que 7000-10000 mill de habitantes pueden consumir igual que hoy en dia un americano lo lleva crudo. Es de las pocas cosas donde coincido con Niño Becerra, el camino hacia el desarollo futuro esta en las utilidades marginales y en la creacion de valor. Va a llegar un momento que la gente dejara de contratar Adsl (al precio actual) si puede tener internet de alta velocidad con un pincho. Asi habra cientos de ejemplos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Y, efectivamente, bajo mi punto de vista, China es el máximo exponente del consumismo ilimitado: Comprar trastos que a los 6 meses tendrás que cambiar por que no aguantan nada. Comprar, usar (con suerte) tirar. Eso, y son una economía que se basa en crecer un 10% al año. Desde luego no es sostenible.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os invito a que os hagais amigos de un chino y os fijeis como gestionan sus negocios. Es increible la de cosas que se pueden aprender fijandose en los pequeños detalles. Un chino solo usa el banco para ahorrar pero a niveles que harian temblar a cualquier burbujista (hablo de ganar 5000 cada 2 semanas y ahorrar 4800-4900). Su cultura del sacrificio y del ahorro es impresionante. De hecho son los mayores tenedores de deuda usana, si china querria mañana mismo hundia usa eso si ellos irian detras .Lo siento Janus ya se que te gusta NY pero la sostenibilidad del sistema yankie de consumismo y endeudamiento no tiende a infinito como piensas.Los chinos enseñan a sus hijos desde que nacen :sacrificio,valores,ahorro,economia (desde los 8-10 años ya saben lo que es cash flow). Alli donde van generan riqueza.Lo unico donde han fallado son en aquellas disciplinas de alta cualificacion pero ojo que ya lo estan solucionando, sus hijos ya estudian en nuestras facultades,usa o europa y sin tardar mucho aplicaran sus conocimientos. Yo me andaria con mucho ojo con los chinos, su riqueza viene del ahorro no del endeudamiento.El modelo chino centrado en productos de bajo valor añadido llegara un momento en que tocara techo pero para eso ya estan sus hijos estudiando carreras en universidades europeas y usanas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



El status yanki no es mantenible tal y como lo tienen concebido actualmente porque necesitan de un tercero que les financien. Pero lo que digo es que tienen la sartén por el mango y creo que los chinos a día de hoy aún no son dueños de su destino. Dependen más ellos de los USA que al revés.

Esto va a acabar como una película de Woody Allen.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2012)

Mientras no acabe como una de Coppola ::


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El status yanki no es mantenible tal y como lo tienen concebido actualmente porque necesitan de un tercero que les financien. Pero lo que digo es que tienen la sartén por el mango y creo que los chinos a día de hoy aún no son dueños de su destino. Dependen más ellos de los USA que al revés.
> 
> Esto va a acabar como una película de Woody Allen.



qué, de insomnio ....


----------



## tarrito (29 Ago 2012)

acabo de encontrar al veterinaio perfecto para Don Jato ... un tal Sr Pako 

nos lo deja nuevecito hoija
+
le doy platita extra si le enseña el uso de la "h" :XX:

[YOUTUBE]W-bO999EGJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Están ustedes muy cansinos con temas financieros....
> 
> Expertos en gin....que tal es magellan?
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta, es la que tengo en casa para mi, con manzana no lo ha he probado nunca. El otro día le eché unas moras que recogí en el rio y no estaba mal, sobre todo comértelas al final .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2012)

Por cierto sr. Pollastre, el otro día pasé miedo:








Spoiler



RENDIMIENTO MÁXIMO: 221 kW (300 CV) / 6.000 rpm.
PAR MÁXIMO: 407 Nm (41,5 kgfm) / 4.000 rpm
TRANSMISIÓN: 6 MT, DCCD AWD



:baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2012)

Al anterior para el día a día, este para los fines de semana:













2.5M€ :o, que se note que somos hviers!


----------



## pollastre (29 Ago 2012)

Ese juguete en unas manos hábiles y en un puerto de montaña, es una delicia.

Ya veo que va cogiendo hocico fino, truhán... cómo se nota que gana platita con esto de los malvados mercados ::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto sr. Pollastre, el otro día pasé miedo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ese juguete en unas manos hábiles y en un puerto de montaña, es una delicia.
> 
> Ya veo que va cogiendo hocico fino, truhán... cómo se nota que gana platita con esto de los malvados mercados ::



De hecho fue en carretera de montaña , y si, el cuello se te va de un lado para el otro :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

No se confunda, gano de poco a nada ::, el problema es que he _nassío pa_ se rico y tengo, en efecto, hocico fino. Pero para todo! Comida, bebida, medios de transporte ! [modo lloros on] Ser clase media es de lo peor, no puedes disfrutar de las cosas buenas de la vida y te fríen a impuestos! [all modes off]


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De hecho fue en carretera de montaña , y si, el cuello se te va de un lado para el otro :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> No se confunda, gano de poco a nada ::, el problema es que he _nassío pa_ se rico y tengo, en efecto, hocico fino. Pero para todo! Comida, bebida, medios de transporte ! [modo lloros on] Ser clase media es de lo peor, no puedes disfrutar de las cosas buenas de la vida y te fríen a impuestos! [all modes off]



Sr. Pirata, no es necesario ser rico para tener buenas sensaciones al volante.






Un kart es barato, seguro y podrá correr todo lo que quiera sin poner su vida, ni la de los demas en peligro. Se lo dice alguien qué perdió a un amigo por estar en el sitio equivocado, en el momento equivocado.


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

Mr Pollastre, ya que le veo que anda por aqui, me gustaria que me dijese que opina de algo de lo que me parece (tengo la impresion) que ocurre por el dax y tecdax.

Creo que a pesar de maximos y demas hay una compra de acc. en paquetes bastante grandes en cuasi-maximos (no pueden ser gacelas porque son mas grandes) y caidas con distribucion, pero los volumenes de distribucion son mas pequenos que los paquetes grandes. Lo normal es que los vendiesen al dia siguiente subiendo la cotizacion, pero a mi no me cuadran los volumenes, es como si una parte de esos paquetes no se distribuyeran, a la espera de subidas.

Si esperasen caidas, se quitarian de encima todo lo comprado y un poco mas (para distribuir), pero no es asi (o al menos segun mis numeros).

La verdad es que esto me tiene un poco inquieto, y no lo acabo de entender (bueno entender, si que lo entiendo, parece que lo estan tirando para arriba -dax, tecdax- ), pero no me cuadra en los niveles a los que estamos.

A veces hacen acumulacion para tirar para abajo, saltar SL y recomprar, pero es que esto tampoco lo hacen, o al menos solo en pequenas cantidades que no son muy relevantes.

Una de dos o van a provocar un sell-off fuerte o esperan un tiron fuerte hacia arriba.

Lo dicho, como lo ve Vd?

PS pongo foto de coche, para no romper con la tematica







PS2: este pirata se nos vuelve un sibarita de cuidado.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Ago 2012)

Vaya Crockett me he agenciado para el bodorrio... Lo bueno es que al ir a pagarlos, el primo de la novia ya había llamado a la tienda y me los ha regalado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2012)

A todo esto, el ibex en modo supercoñazo....

Ahhh esos días de -6.66% en el SP!!...¿volverán? ¿Serán pasto del olvido y se lo contaremos a los nietos a la luz de la lumbre con copa de coñac en mano? Que bellos recuerdos!


----------



## Navarrorum (29 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Lo dicho, como lo ve Vd?



Desde mi opinion. Durante agosto no se ven posiciones de lenoncios relevantes en los valores. Pero si de Gacelas a mansalva. Ha habido un aplanamiento o dientes de sierra en horizontal en los indicador esAcumulacion/distribución. Los volumenes son de chiste. Hay dobles y triples techos. Dojis sin sombras en el intradia a cascoporro en valores que siempre tiene algo de movimiento.....

A mi personalmente me huele mal. Yo voto por las caidas en septiembre mediados oct. Donde haremos nuevo suelo (no se donde) y raly alcista hasta fin de año. Ojo, eso segun puse hace dias, fijandonos en el SP y los patrones de comportamiento de las elecciones usanas, aunque el Chulibex, a saber...

Yo me he desecho de los valores poco a poco durante la semana pasada y esta con techos dobles, triples y cuadruples.


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Desde mi opinion. Durante agosto no se ven posiciones de lenoncios relevantes en los valores. Pero si de Gacelas a mansalva. Ha habido un aplanamiento o dientes de sierra en horizontal en los indicador esAcumulacion/distribución. Los volumenes son de chiste. Hay dobles y triples techos. Dojis sin sombras en el intradia a cascoporro en valores que siempre tiene algo de movimiento.....
> 
> A mi personalmente me huele mal. Yo voto por las caidas en septiembre mediados oct. Donde haremos nuevo suelo (no se donde) y raly alcista hasta fin de año. Ojo, eso segun puse hace dias, fijandonos en el SP y los patrones de comportamiento de las elecciones usanas, aunque el Chulibex, a saber...
> 
> Yo me he desecho de los valores poco a poco durante la semana pasada y esta con techos dobles, triples y cuadruples.



Si, yo tambien estoy practicamente fuera, y me estoy revisando (a grandes trazos) que hago en septiembre. De momento dejare pasar unos dias (dia 6 y 12 de Septiembre marcados con muesca en la cabecera de la cama).

Antes hablo, antes tiran el Dax un poco (estan haciendo un triangulito a resolver el dia 1 Septiembre mas o menos).


----------



## pollastre (29 Ago 2012)

Comentarle en primer lugar que yo no trabajo con acciones, sólo con derivados sobre índices, pero vamos, creo que podemos asumir que el futuro del DAX replica bastante fielmente los movimientos de sus componentes.

Lo que tenemos ahora mismo son los estertores del tercer (¿y último?) asalto a los 7000. Esas compras grandes en zonas cercanas a máximos han sido los diversos intentos del leoncio de turno de que la gente "se suba al tren". 

El primer asalto, lo tiene en la semana del 09/08 (muy tímido). El segundo y más fuerte, la semana pasada (día 20) dividido en dos impulsos, uno inicial en torno a los 4000 Daxies, y otro posterior de 3000 para intentar afianzar. 

El tercer asalto está... de hecho, acaba de finalizar ahora mismo, con la posición de unos 800 Daxies completamente deshecha en el tramo de las 9:56. Con esto se anula el intento del día 24, y volvemos a neutral. 

Por lo tanto, esas compras en máximos que ha visto correspondían con impulsos leoncios para que alguien se subiera al carro de los >7000. Note como los tres leoncios han fracasado estrepitosamente en sus respectivos intentos, lo cual yo achaco a la iliquidez gacelística brutal que vivimos últimamente en la RV (agravado por el mes de Agosto, también es justo decirlo).

¿Y ahora, qué podemos tener en los próximos días? Podría venir un cuarto leoncio a intentar los 7000 otra vez, pero me da a mí la impresión que tres hocicazos consecutivos son ya _demasiê per le body_, incluso por los estándares de estos Sres. tan simpáticos.

Por lo tanto, si no hay platita que financie un nuevo asalto, es posible que algunos otros perciban que se acabó el impulso alcista m/p que venimos teniendo desde los 6K4, y realicen beneficios a su vez, lo cual podría tirarnos el índice de nuevo abajo. Una visita al 655x yo la vería incluso sana.

Por debajo de eso, peligro. Hay posiciones muy fuertes en el 6K4, y aún las hay peores en el 6K2, superando holgadamente los 20.000 Daxies entre toda esa zona. Acercarse por ahí y poner nerviosos a esa gente podría volarlo todo por los aires, así que no creo que veamos eso.




burbublase dijo:


> Mr Pollastre, ya que le veo que anda por aqui, me gustaria que me dijese que opina de algo de lo que me parece (tengo la impresion) que ocurre por el dax y tecdax.
> 
> Creo que a pesar de maximos y demas hay una compra de acc. en paquetes bastante grandes en cuasi-maximos (no pueden ser gacelas porque son mas grandes) y caidas con distribucion, pero los volumenes de distribucion son mas pequenos que los paquetes grandes. Lo normal es que los vendiesen al dia siguiente subiendo la cotizacion, pero a mi no me cuadran los volumenes, es como si una parte de esos paquetes no se distribuyeran, a la espera de subidas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Navarrorum (29 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por debajo de eso, peligro. Hay posiciones muy fuertes en el 6K4, y aún las hay peores en el 6K2, superando holgadamente los 20.000 Daxies entre toda esa zona. Acercarse por ahí y poner nerviosos a esa gente podría volarlo todo por los aires, así que no creo que veamos eso.



...Interesante. Me tendré que estudiar este tipo de datos. Entiendo que son "posiciones leonianas en determinados niveles. ¿Acumulaciones de manos fuertes a determinados precios? mmm.....¿Donde podria consultar esos "20.000Daxies?

Gracias gacelinas.


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

Gracias, Mr Pollastre, para que luego digan que los leoncios no lloran.

Eso es lo que me tenia a mi desconcertado, pero lo que Vd dice (se lo agradezco mucho) reafirma lo que me decian los numeros.


----------



## pollastre (29 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ¿Donde podria consultar esos "20.000Daxies?



No puede; me explico, no es una información que esté disponible públicamente. Hay que generarla, procesarla y almacenarla día a día para su posterior estudio.

Yo no conozco ningún software de dominio público que permita ese tipo de análisis, por lo que la única opción es programarse su propio ATS.


----------



## kemado (29 Ago 2012)

Escribo para darle las gracias efusivamente, Sr. Pollastre. Da gusto leer este hilo.


----------



## Navarrorum (29 Ago 2012)

kemado dijo:


> Escribo para darle las gracias efusivamente, Sr. Pollastre. Da gusto leer este hilo.



Pues dele un thanks hombre de Dios...

Señor Pollastre, lo mas parecido que conozco y es bastante ilustrativo es el Koncorde sobre la entrada gacelas/leoncios. Pero solo se ven las entradas/salidas y no su volumen en determinados niveles...

De momento a falta de complejos algoritmos que programar me quedo con este y con las aportaciones de usted en el foro....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Ago 2012)

.
MUY buena marca SUBARU, y no muy extendida en Spain. Como son muy, muy buenos a nivel de ingeniería, pero no se curran demasiado los diseños, no encajan en el perfil de los pepitos y visilleras. Aquí los coches son para enseñarlos y dar en los hocicos a los cuñaos y vecinos, no para usarlos y disfrutarlos uno mismo. 






Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto sr. Pollastre, el otro día pasé miedo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

Arcelor amenazando con romper su directriz alcista.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os invito a que os hagais amigos de un chino y os fijeis como gestionan sus negocios. Es increible la de cosas que se pueden aprender fijandose en los pequeños detalles. Un chino solo usa el banco para ahorrar pero a niveles que harian temblar a cualquier burbujista (hablo de ganar 5000 cada 2 semanas y ahorrar 4800-4900). Su cultura del sacrificio y del ahorro es impresionante. De hecho son los mayores tenedores de deuda usana, si china querria mañana mismo hundia usa eso si ellos irian detras .Lo siento Janus ya se que te gusta NY pero la sostenibilidad del sistema yankie de consumismo y endeudamiento no tiende a infinito como piensas.Los chinos enseñan a sus hijos desde que nacen :sacrificio,valores,ahorro,economia (desde los 8-10 años ya saben lo que es cash flow). Alli donde van generan riqueza.Lo unico donde han fallado son en aquellas disciplinas de alta cualificacion pero ojo que ya lo estan solucionando, sus hijos ya estudian en nuestras facultades,usa o europa y sin tardar mucho aplicaran sus conocimientos. Yo me andaria con mucho ojo con los chinos, su riqueza viene del ahorro no del endeudamiento.El modelo chino centrado en productos de bajo valor añadido llegara un momento en que tocara techo pero para eso ya estan sus hijos estudiando carreras en universidades europeas y usanas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo creo sinceramente que hablar del modelo chino es como hablar del modelo taiwanés en su día o del modelo de producción a costes bajos en India, Camboya etc. Claro que la cultura del ahorro es importante, pero no creo que Apple, Microsoft o Google hayan nacido y creado patentes desde la cultura de la hormiguita y el ahorro. El talento exige condiciones dignas para crearse. Los inventores/creadores ingleses, franceses o alemanes de estos 2 últimos siglos, eran precisamente de esos países porque tenían tiempo y condiciones dignas para dedicarse a la inventiva. No nacieron en Marruecos o en Turquia ni en la China. El que creo el primer motor, televisor, parapente o sistema operativo, tendría que tener un trabajo digno y unas condiciones de vida lo suficientemente favorables que les permitiese dedicarse a otros menesteres como crear/ingeniar. Estoy seguro que en las empresas tecnologicamente + avanzadas, los empleados tienen unas condiciones laborales internas totalmente adecuadas para que se sientan como en casa.
China es un modelo de producción basado en la imitación, en la gran escala a costes bajos y en una moneda que no vale una mierda, algo parecido a lo que era España en los 70 (sin imitación, pero produciendo los de afuera en nuestro territorio). En cuanto se acomoden, es decir, vivan para ellos en vez de para el país o la familia (ya empiezan a tener en algunas zonas "prósperas" el problema de Japón, es decir, población envejecida. Las jornadas laborales son cada vez más occidentales, empiezan a disfrutar del ocio), pues eso, en cuanto su nivel de vida suba, adiós milagro chino.


----------



## sr.anus (29 Ago 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> MUY buena marca SUBARU, y no muy extendida en Spain. Como son muy, muy buenos a nivel de ingeniería, pero no se curran demasiado los diseños, no encajan en el perfil de los pepitos y visilleras. Aquí los coches son para enseñarlos y dar en los hocicos a los cuñaos y vecinos, no para usarlos y disfrutarlos uno mismo.



Prefiero el famoso archienemigo del impreza, para hacer el gañan en tandas y perderse por la sierra. 
De todas formas este coche es un sinsentido en españa por varios motivos:
-motor boxer que te obligara a ir a los excasisisimos servicios oficiales en españa.
-traccion permanente en un pais con el 90% de dias soleados
-consumos desbordantes, mirad el precio del 98 octanos y el consumo medio de un sti
-pesa casi ( o si no los supera ) los 1400 kg, malditas inercias


----------



## Krim (29 Ago 2012)

Es usted un grande, Pollastre. Y me alegra ver que, a veces, los leoncios también palman.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ago 2012)

Pepe Luí no tiene limites....jajaja

_Draghi, declaraciones	[Imprimir]	


Dice que a veces su mandaro les obliga a ir más allá de las herramientas convencionales de política monetaria y puede requerir medidas excepcionales.... uy uy uy... esto se lo puede tomar bien el mercado_


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya Crockett me he agenciado para el bodorrio... Lo bueno es que al ir a pagarlos, el primo de la novia ya había llamado a la tienda y me los ha regalado



Guardalos, no todo el mundo tiene unos Crockett.

Es como tener una americana brioni.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Arcelor amenazando con romper su directriz alcista.



Janus, si quieres ahorrarte unos leuros, deja pasar los cortos.

La posición ya está demasiado madura, era en los 13 leuros cuando el beneficio / riesgo era mucho más favorable.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Prefiero el famoso archienemigo del impreza, para hacer el gañan en tandas y perderse por la sierra.
> De todas formas este coche es un sinsentido en españa por varios motivos:
> -motor boxer que te obligara a ir a los excasisisimos servicios oficiales en españa.
> -traccion permanente en un pais con el 90% de dias soleados
> ...



Que conste que no era mio, pero el sujeto que tiene 50K€ para divertirse los fines de semana le suda el precio de la gasolina. Además la inercia es divertida con 300 caballos 


Como pecata no hace su trabajo, ya lo hago yo:


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, si quieres ahorrarte unos leuros, deja pasar los cortos.
> 
> La posición ya está demasiado madura, era en los 13 leuros cuando el beneficio / riesgo era mucho más favorable.



Ahí no llevo cortos.


----------



## pollastre (29 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Es usted un grande, Pollastre. Y me alegra ver que, a veces, los leoncios también palman.



Bueno, si le sirve de "consuelo" (ya sabe, los pobres chicos esos, apadrina un leoncio por 10€/mes y tal :: ) realmente esto no es "palmar" para ellos (o al menos yo no lo veo así).

Esos spikes, o "viajes", les cuestan algo de platita, cierto (a fin de cuentas, un spike fallido casi seguro que no van a conseguir deshacerlo al 100% por encima del precio de posicionamiento, así que algo acabas perdiendo por fuerza) pero normalmente, cuando el asunto no funciona, esta gente no suele tener demasiado problema en deshacer la posición sin incurrir en demasiado drama.

Total, que estos experimentos no les salen del todo gratis, pero en todo caso lo que pierden normalmente son cuatro duros en su esquema de coordenadas.

Distinto es cuando se pegan un hocicazo en condiciones (más bien ellos no se lo pegan, sino que otro más grande viene y les revienta la configuración que ellos estaban desplegando), donde se ve claramente que está aguantando un posicionamiento primero, defendiendolo a la desesperada después, y capitulando por fin cuando la cosa se pone ya insostenible. 

Ahí los tíos deshacen a la desesperada, sin prisioneros, utilizando los niveles AT por tramos para obtener las mayores contrapartes gacelérrimas posibles, y es uno de los más bellos momentos técnicos que puede darte el mercado para contemplar.


----------



## Navarrorum (29 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> (...)
> 
> China es un modelo de producción basado en la imitación, en la gran escala a costes bajos y en una moneda que no vale una mierda, algo parecido a lo que era España en los 70 (sin imitación, pero produciendo los de afuera en nuestro territorio).



Eso tambien se decia de los Coreanos y Japoneses (imitadores y manufacturos de occidente) y mirelos ahora.

Los Chinos como buenos orientales seguiran el camino de estas dos superpotencias adelantendoles con creces por su presión demografica.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Guardalos, no todo el mundo tiene unos Crockett.
> 
> Es como tener una americana brioni.



Allen Edmonds.
Edward Green.

[YOUTUBE]x_0hczSirzY[/YOUTUBE]

Comodísimos y piel de primerísima calidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

que bueno


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Eso tambien se decia de los Coreanos y Japoneses (imitadores y manufacturos de occidente) y mirelos ahora.
> 
> Los Chinos como buenos orientales seguiran el camino de estas dos superpotencias adelantendoles con creces por su presión demografica.



La expresion "Made in Germany" nacio de Inglaterra, porque los Alemanes no paraban de copiar productos y por su baja calidad.

Made in Germany

Las vueltas que da el mundo.....


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2012)

Vaya porquería de sesión, ni una puta gacela languideciendo en el pasto.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (29 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Guardalos, no todo el mundo tiene unos Crockett.
> 
> Es como tener una americana brioni.



Ya le digo yo que no todo el mundo los tiene. 

De hecho, hasta hace unos minutos el único crockett que conocía era el personaje de Don Johnson en "corrupción en Miami".

Y brioni me suena a bollo italiano para el desayuno.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya porquería de sesión, ni una puta gacela languideciendo en el pasto.



de lo que se deduce que ustec esta en liquidez


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de lo que se deduce que ustec esta en liquidez



Efectivamente :fiufiu:

Cuando me avises, tiro el mercado OK?


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya porquería de sesión, ni una puta gacela languideciendo en el pasto.



Similar a cómo fue ayer. Por la mañana europea se produce alguna que otra amenaza de cierta corrección en el IBEX con el DAX flaqueando ......... pero después recuperan. El SP muy manipulado.

Lo que sucede es que esta forma de controlar el mercado .... genera sensación de seguridad y en algún momento ...."no se recupera" y se produce una corrección de mayor profundidad.

En cualquier caso, no espero mucho más de 20-28 pipos de corrección, si es que llegan (que deberían).


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de lo que se deduce que ustec esta en liquidez


----------



## The Hellion (29 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Prefiero el famoso archienemigo del impreza, para hacer el gañan en tandas y perderse por la sierra.
> De todas formas este coche es un sinsentido en españa por varios motivos:
> -motor boxer que te obligara a ir a los excasisisimos servicios oficiales en españa.
> -traccion permanente en un pais con el 90% de dias soleados
> ...



El principal problema de SUBARU en España se llama Grupo Berge, que es quien los importa, y quien para ahorrarse un par de euros (a costa de los compradores) asume la garantía, en vez de la fábrica. 

Los Outback 3.0 son (eran) la joya oculta del mercado de segunda mano; se podían comprar a un 25% o menos de su precio inicial con unos 50000 km.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ago 2012)

Hablar de China es muy complicado porque en China hay muchas chinas, si vale y chinos tambien, pero me refiero a su pluralidad como pais.

China esta deshaciendose de todos los dolares que tiene al ritmo mas alto que se puede permitir, comprando muchisimos activos en cualquier parte del planeta. 

En otro orden de cosas, hay muchisimas compañias chinas que tienen un conocimiento de producto muy alto, con una amplia tecnologia a su alcance. China ha copiado, pero hace tiempo que comenzo tambien a producir por su propia cuenta.

Su definicion como pais sirve como ejemplo de su economia. Yo en España apostaria por Cirsa si los chinos se convierten en una gran potencia.

-----------------------------------------------------

Los leoncios alemanes estan en Mallorca, aun. Se posicionaron fuerte en el 63xx-6400. Y a la vuelta puede que quieran comenzar a recoger las plusvis, porque alli los libros tambien cuestan dinero no se crean ustedes. Eso si siguen convencidos de su potencial industrial, lo que quiere decir que me va a costar dios y ayuda hacerme con bmw sobre los 24 euros.

------------------------------------------

¿Se creian ustedes que el nombre de HONORABLE era en vano? Es un señor. De todas todas, asi que el triciclo ese mejor no lo nombraremos.

Me gusta el subaru, si no fuera porque es feo a rabiar, parece un kia cee apostrofe d.


----------



## chameleon (29 Ago 2012)

alguien sabe porque demonios el IBEX NO SE ESTÁ DEJANDO UN 3% ¿?!!!


----------



## ghkghk (29 Ago 2012)

¿Alguien en Fresenius? Van como un tiro y mejor que van a ir.


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Ago 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> alguien sabe porque demonios el IBEX NO SE ESTÁ DEJANDO UN 3% ¿?!!!



Están esperando a qué los pardillos como nosotros les compremos los papelitos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2012)

El mercado de bonos hispanistanís hoy no funciona? se ha vuelto totalmente ilíquido? o es culpa de Interdín?

Subyacente Vto Último Dif Compra Venta Máximo Mínimo Volumen Ayer OpenInt Hora 

Bono 10 Años Sep 2012 96.57 - [9] 96.26 96.68 [25] - - - 96.57 414 00:00


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

No estoy dentro.



ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Alguien en Fresenius? Van como un tiro y mejor que van a ir.



Me autocito de uno de mis primeros posts



burbublase dijo:


> Fresenius 75,80
> Fresenius Medical 53,65
> Se separaron hace poco, hospitales, Residencias de gente mayor, etc, parece que a corto plazo pueden ir para arriba,pero luego ya veremos...., me huelo escandalos con trabajadores. Punto 1 ("Solo digo tonterias y nadie tiene que creerlas"). Salen cosas en la prensa y siempre se dice que las KK pagan demasiado por los mayores, pero hay movimiento social.



El tema sigue en la prensa con excesivos gastos medicos que les pasan a las KK, operaciones innecesarias, etc etc, este tiempo atras con transplantes (no se si fue en una clinica de ellos), yo creo que el techo anda por donde esta ahora.

El Resultado p.a. / dividendo 4,18/0,95 empieza a ser un poco bajo


----------



## LOLO08 (29 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, si quieres ahorrarte unos leuros, deja pasar los cortos.
> 
> La posición ya está demasiado madura, era en los 13 leuros cuando el beneficio / riesgo era mucho más favorable.



Los 12e. pueden ser un buen momento de compra con objetivo 13 y algo.

hablo de arcelor.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> No estoy dentro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Puede ser. Es que salgo de una reunión con un señor relacionado con la industria médica alemana y me ha puesto muy bien la empresa, con un futuro brillante. Pero vaya usted a saber. Aunque me fío bastante del sujeto.


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Puede ser. Es que salgo de una reunión con un señor relacionado con la industria médica alemana y me ha puesto muy bien la empresa, con un futuro brillante. Pero vaya usted a saber. Aunque me fío bastante del sujeto.



Hasta ahora han tenido un crecimiento absolutamente increible (me recuerda a la expansion de inditex), pero no se .... en alemania a nivel empresarial estan muy bien vistos (expansion en el sector de la 3a. edad, etc), pero lo dicho, en la sanidad alemana les estan haciendo presion, se quiere controlar los gastos y han salido muchas noticias de operaciones innecesarias, etc etc. No se si a nivel de beneficio subiran, pero a nivel de ingresos espero un estancamiento (o incluso una bajada).

.... Y recuerde en alemania tambien hay "expertos", perdon "ejpertos" 

Lo olvidaba ... tienen un buen lobby.


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

Frau Nein se va volviendo Frau Jain (no es una entrevista, por lo que hay que cogerlo con pinzas).

Deutschland ist durch Angela Merkels Politik erpressbar geworden - SPIEGEL ONLINE

14:30 aun lo subiran a 142X?


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Los 12e. pueden ser un buen momento de compra con objetivo 13 y algo.
> 
> hablo de arcelor.



Los 12 son el nivel de la línea alcista. Si los pierde, puede irse perfectamente hasta 11.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

Indra y Repsol están apuntando hacia los niveles de soporte que hablábamos recientemente. Lo de ayer y antes de ayer puede ser un fake perfectamente. El estocástico en ambos casos es muy claro y rara vez falla ahí.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Ya le digo yo que no todo el mundo los tiene.
> 
> De hecho, hasta hace unos minutos el único crockett que conocía era el personaje de Don Johnson en "corrupción en Miami".
> 
> Y brioni me suena a bollo italiano para el desayuno.



Arminio, hablar de Brioni para algunos es como hablar de Tochovista. Amén.


----------



## LOLO08 (29 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los 12 son el nivel de la línea alcista. Si los pierde, puede irse perfectamente hasta 11.



entro en 12 y coloco sl muy pegaito.


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Frau Nein se va volviendo Frau Jain (no es una entrevista, por lo que hay que cogerlo con pinzas).
> 
> Deutschland ist durch Angela Merkels Politik erpressbar geworden - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> 14:30 aun lo subiran a 142X?



bueno bueno, vamos que nos vamos (a pesar de ser la prevision esperada)


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ago 2012)

Miralo 

Ya tienen el sp colocado en rampa de despegue otra vez, en dos minutos


----------



## pollastre (29 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Miralo
> 
> Ya tienen el sp colocado en rampa de despegue otra vez, en dos minutos




Pues sí... y otro empujón a los 7000, el cuarto... me gustaría estar en la oficina para ver exactamente cómo lo están haciendo, la verdad.


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues sí... y otro empujón a los 7000, el cuarto... me gustaría estar en la oficina para ver exactamente cómo lo están haciendo, la verdad.



Poco volumen, no me lo creo del todo 







ya veremos


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2012)

No aprenden: Primero se paga a Iberdrola y luego los vicios de la casta


http://murciaeconomia.com/not/8590/iberdrola_corta_la_luz_a_cuatro_oficinas_de_empleo_por_impago/

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

Cerramos el corto en First con un 2% de reward. Hay posible recorrido hacia abajo pero gallina en el bolsillo puesto que no hay que olvidar que la tendencia es aplastantemente alcista.
Aguantamos Arena.
Vamos a por ProShares que ahí está más jodido.


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

Me quito el sombrero, mira que lo hacen bien







Punto critico 31 Aug.-1 Sep.


----------



## FranR (29 Ago 2012)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYyNDkwMzUyNzMmcHQ9MTM*NjI*OTEyMDU4NyZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTJiM2EyNTkwYjIwOTQ4NWM4YWQ4/MjM5NzY2NGYzMTJm.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><marquee width="100%" behavior="scroll" direction="left" scrollamount="9"><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/c.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/c.gif'></marquee></a>

Se mantiene nivel en SP, aguantan más que un submarino debajo de una gotera. 1410.95


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues sí... y otro empujón a los 7000, el cuarto... me gustaría estar en la oficina para ver exactamente cómo lo están haciendo, la verdad.



no pasa na , si al final aunque lo vea no lo comprendera :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (29 Ago 2012)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYyNDkwMzUyNzMmcHQ9MTM*NjI*OTM3Mjg3NiZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTJiM2EyNTkwYjIwOTQ4NWM4YWQ4/MjM5NzY2NGYzMTJm.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><marquee width="100%" behavior="scroll" direction="left" scrollamount="9"><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo3/p.gif'><img border='0' alt='i' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo3/i.gif'><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo3/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo3/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='t' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo3/t.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo3/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='empty' src=http://www.textoconbrillo.net/images/empty.gif width=20 height=1><img border='0' alt='empty' src=http://www.textoconbrillo.net/images/empty.gif width=20 height=1><img border='0' alt='empty' src=http://www.textoconbrillo.net/images/empty.gif width=20 height=1><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo3/p.gif'><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo3/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='e' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo3/e.gif'><img border='0' alt='s' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo3/s.gif'><img border='0' alt='i' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo3/i.gif'></marquee></a>

Como molan estas letras


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYyNDk3MzMzMTImcHQ9MTM*NjI*OTc3Njc1MCZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTk3N2ViNjJlNGM5YzQwYTVhMzM3/ZTAyNTNjOGMyYThh.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><marquee width="100%" behavior="scroll" direction="left" scrollamount="9"><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/c.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='t' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/t.gif'><img border='0' alt='i' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/i.gif'><img border='0' alt='l' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/l.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='g' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/g.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/o.gif'></marquee></a>


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYyNDk3MzMzMTImcHQ9MTM*NjI*OTkzNzczNCZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTk3N2ViNjJlNGM5YzQwYTVhMzM3/ZTAyNTNjOGMyYThh.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><marquee width="100%" behavior="scroll" direction="right" scrollamount="9"><img border='0' alt='l' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/l.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='g' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/g.gif'><img border='0' alt='u' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/u.gif'><img border='0' alt='i' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/i.gif'><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/c.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='t' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/t.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo18/o.gif'></marquee></a>


Pues si estan pero que muy bien


----------



## paulistano (29 Ago 2012)

Buenas y soleadas tardes,

Vengo dandole vueltas a un tema, y es que en mis primeros contactos con la bolsa, como muchos principiantes avidos de plusvis ricas....me meti en 3 chicharros a los cuales les veo muy poco futuro.

Se trata de sniace, zeltia y deoleo.

Mas o menos los llevo perdidos un 60%.

La cuestion es...hago caja (7mil euros) o ya total, las dejo ahi a ver que pasa?

El dinero no me hace falta.

Pero por otro lado con la que esta cayendo y va a caer, es posible que de perder el 60% pase a perder el 90%.

Que hariais?

El cuerpo me pide mantenerlas. Al menos a deoleo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2012)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYyNTAzMDUxNDQmcHQ9MTM*NjI1MDYxODgxNiZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPWQ3YjI3N2ZjMjhhOTRkNDY5NzY1/MDdlZWJlYTg3MmZm.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='b' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/b.gif'><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='u' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/u.gif'><img border='0' alt='t' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/t.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='l' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/l.gif'><img border='0' alt='empty' src=http://www.textoconbrillo.net/images/empty.gif width=20 height=1><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/c.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/c.gif'></a>


Ha creado un monstruo .....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Ago 2012)

<marquee width="100%" scrolldelay="100" scrollamount="10" direction="left" loop="infinite">




</marquee>


----------



## tarrito (29 Ago 2012)




----------



## atman (29 Ago 2012)

Denos algún precio o fecha de entrada... Zeltia siempre ha sido mi niña bonita creo que ya lo he dicho más de una vez, pero como todos los hijos, me da algunos disgustos... yo aguantaría. NO habrá sido por ella la pérdida del 60%.

Deoleo... psé... nubarrones, peroooo...
Sniace... ni idea.


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas y soleadas tardes,
> 
> Vengo dandole vueltas a un tema, y es que en mis primeros contactos con la bolsa, como muchos principiantes avidos de plusvis ricas....me meti en 3 chicharros a los cuales les veo muy poco futuro.
> 
> ...



No entro en valoraciones solo al grano. Que de estas tambien me pasaron hasta que me curtieron (Al Sr jato seguro que no, porque el nacio aprendido).

- Mirate las cuentas, pero como si hubiese examen manana. Analiza sus cuentas, valores en libros, como han evolucionado, mirate el tecnico tambien.

- Supongo que iras bien de ingresos y haras alguna plusvalia con otras operaciones. Compensa perdidas con plusvalias para que te quede 0 (o el minimo libre de impuestos si lo hay, que lo desconozco en spain) al final de ano, tienes ahora unos cuantos meses para mirarte tu declaracion del ano que viene.

- Desgraciadamente no conozco las empresas (sorries).

- Por experiencia meter mas capital en acciones que van tan mal, 90% de los casos al final he palmado mas dinero. 

- Tampoco me fue muy bien vender e ir recomprando aprovechando correcciones (pero eso depende mucho del punto 1 -cuentas, valor en libros, espectacion-) aunque alguna salio muy bien, lo dicho depende de la empresa.

En resumen, intenta salir lo mas ordenadamente que puedas, aunque estas cosas se dilatan en el tiempo. La probabilidad de que esas empresas ahora suban un 80% no las conozco, pero al estar fuera siempre puedes elegir TU una empresa que tenga un potencial para arriba sin estar atado de manos y pies.

No te vuelvas a dejar enganchar.

Es solo mi modesta opinion.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

Esto se mueve más y suena mejor

[YOUTUBE]Tiësto Power Mix (HD VERSION) - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

Joder, First un dolar aún más abajo. Eso no estaba previsto, hostia puta que eran 2000 pavetes más!.
En fín.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Ago 2012)

<marquee width="100%" scrolldelay="100" scrollamount="10" direction="left" loop="infinite">




</marquee>

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYyNTE5NDcwNzcmcHQ9MTM*NjI1MjEzMzkzNiZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTRiZTEzMDAyYzlhZDQ1M2Y4MTRl/NmE*OTQyMWE3MjQ3.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><marquee width="100%" behavior="scroll" direction="right" scrollamount="18"><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/p.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='n' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/n.gif'><img border='0' alt='d' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/d.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/o.gif'></marquee></a>


----------



## burbublase (29 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, First un dolar aún más abajo. Eso no estaba previsto, hostia puta que eran 2000 pavetes más!.
> En fín.



Cada vez que habla de ella, me recuerda a esta

SOLARWORLD AKTIE | Aktienkurs | Nachrichten | Kurs | (510840,,DE0005108401) |

Cuando mire el balance vera que esto es todo un negocio, pero cuando mire la cuenta de Perdidas y Ganancias y su evolucion glupssss.

A Vd me parece que le va el riesgo, esta la encontrara atractiva.


----------



## FranR (29 Ago 2012)

RCOC está funcionando. 

La GCOF ha bajado su índice comprador llevándonos a un punto donde mandan

LAS


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues sí... y otro empujón a los 7000, el cuarto... me gustaría estar en la oficina para ver exactamente cómo lo están haciendo, la verdad.



el intento acaba de neutralizado, 4 veces en la misma piedra
::

pero quedan 40 minutos 
veremos porque el Fut Vix a las 16:22 paso de golpe a *240 Volc *
*136 Volv* si mis datos son correctos


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Cada vez que habla de ella, me recuerda a esta
> 
> SOLARWORLD AKTIE | Aktienkurs | Nachrichten | Kurs | (510840,,DE0005108401) |
> 
> ...



Buena conocida por mi parte. La tengo en mi radar list de solares. En mi pantalla está por debajo de Canadian Solar y LDK Solar ................. y por encima de Power-one y GT Advanced.

Tienen riesgo cero si se piensa uno bien cuando entrar y cuando salir. Para estar a largo plazo, lo mismo uno se arruina o se hace rico. No son valores para eso, son para sacarles una pasta y a volar a otra flor.
Entiendo que para enriquecerse hay que estar en blue chips como Bankia, SAN, BBVA, TEF, IBD ::


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

El carbón lo han destrozado por lo que hay que esperar un tiempo.

Los fundamentales de la Industria están mejorando pero de momento lo están tirando hacia abajo. Seguro que es para llenar las alforjas hasta los topes desde abajo.

Aquí hay valores de alguna de miles de millones de capitalización que multiplica por 6 y divide por 6. Liquidez asegurada para que los grandes puedan estar dentro y salir sin problema.


----------



## Sipanha (29 Ago 2012)

Pues si no suben de 1412 y no bajan de 1407, me llevo el Scatergories. ::


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> RCOC está funcionando.
> 
> La GCOF ha bajado su índice comprador llevándonos a un punto donde mandan
> 
> LAS



Me he logado para darle un thanks ::


----------



## Vivomuriente (29 Ago 2012)

Al caraho con la humirdá, PLIMOOOOO mira lo que he pillado con los largos en SP desde la apertura...JAJJAJAJAJAJAJJA


<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYyNTEwNzkzMzYmcHQ9MTM*NjI1MzEzODc2MiZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTJiM2EyNTkwYjIwOTQ4NWM4YWQ4/MjM5NzY2NGYzMTJm.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo148/p.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo148/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='l' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo148/l.gif'><img border='0' alt='l' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo148/l.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo148/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='empty' src=http://www.textoconbrillo.net/images/empty.gif width=20 height=1><img border='0' alt='l' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo148/l.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo148/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='s' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo148/s.gif'><img border='0' alt='e' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo148/e.gif'><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo148/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='empty' src=http://www.textoconbrillo.net/images/empty.gif width=20 height=1></a>


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ago 2012)

Menudo volquete de mierda han echado ....


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Menudo volquete de mierda han echado ....



Imbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbboooooooooooooccccccccccccccoooooooooooooo


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)




----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2012)

Quien roba a un ladron tiene 1000 años de perdon o eso se decia no???

http://www.lavozdigital.es/cadiz/v/20120829/cadiz/gordillo-quedo-iphone-20120829.html


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ago 2012)

Esto se esta convirtiendo en foronovias.com con tanto brillitos y logos


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

Ajusté el stop en el ProShares VIX Short Term al punto de entrada y me lo acaba de pulir.
Chao bambina, me debes una y te buscaré.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ago 2012)

Que trolling usano

Que buenos son

Por cierto, el barbas habla el Viernes...


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

Starbucks está muy cerquita de dar una magnífica señal de corto.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

1418 por arriba y 1406 por abajo.


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Ago 2012)

Libro beige en 10 minutos

Fed's Beige Book: Economic Activity Continued to Expand Gradually in July and Early August

Economy Still Growing, but Manufacturing Soft: Fed


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2012)

Acabo de encontrar una joya en el continuo


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=MDF:SM

La empresa es muy rentable para sus accionistas (roe 40%) y lo mejor de todo 3 eu por accion estan en caja asi que practicamente el negocio esta gratis

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (29 Ago 2012)

High-Frequency Traders Flat-Out Buying Data Ahead of You - MarketBeat - WSJ

Algo-feeding para algo-trading... por si quedaba algo de duda.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Ago 2012)

al final y por el momento muy buenos los usanos apuesto a que lo tira 1409-10 
ayer con janus aposté que el máximo sería 1414 veamos como terminan


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar una joya en el continuo
> 
> 
> DURO FELGUERA SA (MDF:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> ...



Negocia diariamente en bolsa sobre 100.000 euros así que para entrar ahí ni a leches se consigue.

Yo no invertiré ahí porque cualquier día alguno sale en prensa con traje de rayas. Hasta ahí puedo leer.


----------



## paulistano (29 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Denos algún precio o fecha de entrada... Zeltia siempre ha sido mi niña bonita creo que ya lo he dicho más de una vez, pero como todos los hijos, me da algunos disgustos... yo aguantaría. NO habrá sido por ella la pérdida del 60%.
> 
> Deoleo... psé... nubarrones, peroooo...
> Sniace... ni idea.



Zeltia fue el primer valor que compré...a 6 euros....ahora a 1,4. Si esa es su niña bonita, para mi es mi hijo tonto::

Sniace a 2,1....ahora a 0,70

Estas dos hace ya años....

Y Deoleo hace dos años casi....a 0,56...ahora a 0,34.

Las voy a mantener, cualquier día pega alguna un pepinazo...y quiero estar dentro. Gracias.



burbublase dijo:


> No entro en valoraciones solo al grano. Que de estas tambien me pasaron hasta que me curtieron (Al Sr jato seguro que no, porque el nacio aprendido).
> 
> - Mirate las cuentas, pero como si hubiese examen manana. Analiza sus cuentas, valores en libros, como han evolucionado, mirate el tecnico tambien.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta. Las mantendré, aunque sólo sea por que me recuerden que hay que poner stops....:no:


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Zeltia fue el primer valor que compré...a 6 euros....ahora a 1,4. Si esa es su niña bonita, para mi es mi hijo tonto::
> 
> Sniace a 2,1....ahora a 0,70
> 
> ...



Lección dolorosa pero no se olvidará. Por ahí hemos pasado todos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2012)

Januuuuuus.....
Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusssssssss....!!!!


----------



## paulistano (29 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Januuuuuus.....
> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusssssssss....!!!!



Aun queda mucho.....no cante victoria ;-)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2012)

et tu quoque paulistano?

[menudos paquetes tiene el _brasa _en defensa. Respect Puyol ]

Voy a por un Magallanes! 8:


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Negocia diariamente en bolsa sobre 100.000 euros así que para entrar ahí ni a leches se consigue.
> 
> Yo no invertiré ahí porque cualquier día alguno sale en prensa con traje de rayas. Hasta ahí puedo leer.



Gracias por el aviso. Es por corrupcion?? Yo huyo de cualquier gestor que su honestidad este en entredicho, como margen de seguridad Habia algo que se me escapaba. Una empresa con numeros tan brillantes equiparables a tecnicas no puede estar tan rezagada aunque bueno en bolsa se puede ver de todo. Contablemente es muy rentable


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=DGO:ID

Que te parecen estas otras dos???

-Dragon oil (Ratios impresionantes). Endeudamiento muy bajo y altos margenes.

-Mota (contructora portuguesa) Sus ratios no son muy buenos pero parece que el negocio aguanta y esta cotizando por casi la mitad de lo que vale con un dividendo anual del 11%



Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)




----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Janus estará llorando por las esquinas ... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (30 Ago 2012)

Gracias, me acaba de recordan que tengo un roncito (zacapa 23) por ahi perdido....un culin con hielo, y a dormir....

Que maniana viene el guano


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

http://www.elcomercio.es/gijon/20090421/economia/duro-felguera-denunciada-delito-20090421.html

Pillados con las manos en la masa...Contablemente a primera vista puedo ver que ganan dinero y que son eficientes aun asi hay ciertos detalles que solo se encuentran investigando en su historia. Como tengas de gestor un pieza la empresa puede terminar quebrando como paso con Sos cuetara. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2009...manos_salazar_administracion_fraudulenta.html

Un ejemplo de que se puede esperar teniendo a un mal gestor como compañero de viaje.


Sos cotizaba a 14 , Deoleo hoy en dia a 0,35 (Game over)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> High-Frequency Traders Flat-Out Buying Data Ahead of You - MarketBeat - WSJ
> 
> Algo-feeding para algo-trading... por si quedaba algo de duda.



Lo puse en su momento y no sé si se entendió el mensaje, lo pongo otra vez porque lo ejemplifica a la perfección:

[YOUTUBE]3nxjjztQKtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (30 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sos Cutara lleva a los tribunales a los hermanos Salazar por administracin fraudulenta y apropiacin indebida - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Un ejemplo de que se puede esperar teniendo a un mal gestor como compañero de viaje.
> 
> ...



Matizar que no es que sea un mal gestor, es que es un delincuente, un puto chorizo....así hasta google se va al guano.

En su día miré las cuentas, la solución pasa porque los Salazar devuelvan toda la pasta que se llevaron. Ya que los vencimientos de deuda son ridículos...algo así como devolver este año 15, el siguente 20, el siguiente 75 y los dos siguientes 200 cada año.

Edito, digo que son ridículos porque el beneficio neto al año es de 10 millones de euros....y van a devolver 200 millones dentro de 4 años???

Ni locos. Las cifras son orientativas y para dar una visión de cómo están las cosas.

A grandes rasgos y aproximado...en el foro de deoleo en rankia me llamaban pesimista. Allí decían que por cojones la acción debía irse por encima del euro, ya que "cajamadrid compró a 4 euros, no van a vender eprdiendo tanta pasta"...." los chinos van a comprarla " o "las cajas van a tener que venderla y entonces ebro hará OPA".....en fin...aire, aire y aire, al final lo que cuenta es que de nuevo por dos chorizos (que no sé si han pisado la carcel, creo que no)...miles de pequeños himbersores nos hemos quedado sin nuestros ahorros.

Eso sí, que se os ocurra defraudar y os pillen....

BUenas noches


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

Tengo bastante apreció a Cuetara igual que a Gullon,Fontaneda y Siro. He visitado mucho Reinosa y Aguilar de Campoo. De niño me impresionaba mucho el fuerte olor a galletas que podia apreciarse por todos los rincones de Aguilar. Los Salazar no tienen perdon entre cuetara y sos se han cargado 100 años de historia


http://m.ciao.es/Cuetara_Galletas_Surtido__Opinion_1193912


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Duro Felguera, denunciada por delito societario y estafa por su socio en MEI. El Comercio
> 
> Pillados con las manos en la masa...Contablemente a primera vista puedo ver que ganan dinero y que son eficientes aun asi hay ciertos detalles que solo se encuentran investigando en su historia. Como tengas de gestor un pieza la empresa puede terminar quebrando como paso con Sos cuetara.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Qué mafioso! Es un fraude de ley como un piano.


----------



## Krim (30 Ago 2012)

Guanos días. 

Montoya es un defensa, no sé a que viene criticar que fallara la ocasión gol.Si eso, poned a caldo la idea de "Vamos a darnos un paseo por el Bernabéu, y luego los últimos 15 minutos si eso jugamos al fútbol", que fue la táctica del Barça ayer.

¡Señor Pollastre! Parece que los leoncios del DAX se sienten con ganas. 4º asalto ayer, aunque parece que de nuevo se han ido pa casa. No entiendo por que tanta insistencia. ¿Quieren provocar una estampida de toros? Por que me da la impresión de que simplemente la gente no se cree los índices y "pasan", así que difícil conseguirlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

guanos dias :vomito:


----------



## The Hellion (30 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué mafioso! Es un fraude de ley como un piano.



De esos hay a puñados. 

No entiendo cómo personas que han prosperado empresarialmente pueden aceptar acuerdos en los que dejan la voz cantante a la otra parte y la inmensa mayor parte de la retribución se decide años después de que la otra parte haya hecho y deshecho a su antojo. 

Y lo mejor llega cuando todas esas maniobras se tienen que someter, imperativamente, a arbitraje, no apelable, en el extranjero.


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Ago 2012)

Guanos días.

Me pasaba para saludar al gato y tal. ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Guanos días.
> 
> Montoya es un defensa, no sé a que viene criticar que fallara la ocasión gol.Si eso, poned a caldo la idea de "Vamos a darnos un paseo por el Bernabéu, y luego los últimos 15 minutos si eso jugamos al fútbol", que fue la táctica del Barça ayer.
> 
> ...




Venga hombre no se pique . Aparte que salieron dormidos, la defensa del barsa sin Puyol es un desastre. Piqué apo.llardao, Mascherano nunca me gustó [si le pitaran la mitad de las faltas que hace no terminaba en la cancha tantos partidos], sin Alves [alter ego de Pepe, por lo de leñero-piscinero] los laterales inservibles. Aún asi, es un equipazo, con 10 estuvo a punto de joder la marrana ::



Un poco de bolsa

*[DEOLEO]*







Parece haber hecho un doble suelo, luego el precio se vino abajo al chocar con la brutal bajista que viene desde 2008 cuando el precio estaba en 7-8€ :| .

Ahora el presente y posible futuro. Ha roto la bajista con volumen (volumen para la mierrrda que mueve este valor), este impulso ha retrocedido hasta una zona de antiguas resistencias que ahora son soporte, coincidente con el fibo 50%. Si no pierde la directriz alcista, podría dirigirse hacia los objetivos marcados. 

Si pierde los 0.32 ojete candor, si pierde los 0.28 Ojete calor y los 0.26... RCOC.


----------



## Navarrorum (30 Ago 2012)

...Más noticias positivas.

China seguirá comprando deuda europea, promete Wen - Yahoo! Noticias España

(Voy a ir desaciendo posiciones...::fiufiu


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

Frikazos sus himboco, ¿cuál era la IP que apuntaba hacia tu propia máquina? ¿era la 127.0.0.1?


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Frikazos sus himboco, ¿cuál era la IP que apuntaba hacia tu propia máquina? ¿era la 127.0.0.1?



Sip o tambien conocida como localhost.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

El Barcelona es el verdadero vencedor. No hace falta la copa que ya se tienen muchas. Piensen que si Messi mete el gol en el descuento, no salen vivos del campo.

Respecto a Duro Felguera, hay temas mas serios, se dice, se comenta, se barrunta, se negocia. Separen negocio y gestores a nivel judicial, pero a nivel bursatil se impactan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El Barcelona es el verdadero vencedor. No hace falta la copa que ya se tienen muchas. Piensen que si Messi mete el gol en el descuento, no salen vivos del campo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









(que mal perder tiene señor janus )


edit: ahh y lo de las muchas copas se referirá a las que lleva encima Piqué, ¿verdad? ::


----------



## burbublase (30 Ago 2012)

Bueno, para los interesados en DAX.

El dia 5 Sep. deciden la reorganizacion. Utilizan los ultimos 20 dias de mercado 6-31 Aug.

Candidatos a bajar MAN y Metro.
Candidatos a subir Continental y Lanxess

Segun mis numeros MAN baja Conti sube. Metro con el peponazo de hoy se salva. Lanxess no llega por volumen.

Estoy en Metro desde un poco menos de 24 Eur y SP mas o menos en 25,4X, luego espero pequena correccion.

PS nadie nombra a Rhön-Klinikum pero ha tenido mucho volumen en los ultimos dias.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Ago 2012)

Jodó con el ibex.


----------



## The Hellion (30 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué mafioso! Es un fraude de ley como un piano.



Y aprovechando que no hay mucho movimiento, el concepto de "fraude de ley" o "abuso de ley" es algo que los anglos no entienden. En algunos lugares se reconoce algo parecido, excepcionalmente, pero es una idea que no les entra en la cabeza (hablo siempre de gente con una mínima formación jurídica). 

En el fondo es como lo de devolver las llaves y librarte de la hipoteca, o lo de las fábricas sindicadas en Estados Unidos. Los entornos jurídicos son diferentes, pero instintivamente trasladamos nuestra interpretación y acaba pasando eso: gritamos ¡Fraude de ley!, y los guiris se descojonan. 

Claro que para fraude de ley, los 500 euripidos que me acaba de chorar Hacienda con la subida de la retención. Más de seis meses de proyecto, factura al finalizar (principios de agosto), pero como se paga en septiembre... catracroc. Y lo cojonudo es que en hacienda, inicialmente, me decían que la retención era la que se aplicase en el momento de emisión de la factura. :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Matizar que no es que sea un mal gestor, es que es un delincuente, un puto chorizo....así hasta google se va al guano.
> 
> En su día miré las cuentas, la solución pasa porque los Salazar devuelvan toda la pasta que se llevaron. Ya que los vencimientos de deuda son ridículos...algo así como devolver este año 15, el siguente 20, el siguiente 75 y los dos siguientes 200 cada año.
> 
> ...



Un matización, den por seguro que EBRO va a lanzar una OPA completa por Deoleo. Ya metieron como CEO a Jaime Carbó (que era CEO en EBRO) justo en el momento de tomar participacion del 10%. Jaime ya hizo su trabajo poniendo la empresa en números negros y ajustando la capacidad productiva al negocio comercial real.

Hasta aquí puedo leer.


----------



## vermer (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Frikazos sus himboco, ¿cuál era la IP que apuntaba hacia tu propia máquina? ¿era la 127.0.0.1?



Pa una que me sé...

Cualquiera que empiece por 127.x.x.x

(la 0.0.0.0 también, pero tiene otros usos)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

*Desempleo en Francia llega nivel más alto en 13 años*

PARIS, 27 ago (Reuters) - El número de personas sin trabajo en Francia aumentó por decimoquinto mes consecutivo en julio para alcanzar su nivel más alto en más de 13 años, en la última mala noticia para la estancada economía francesa. Datos del Ministerio de Trabajo publicados el lunes mostraron que el número de demandantes de empleo registrados en Francia continental aumentó en 41.300 personas el mes pasado a 2,987 millones, en el mayor incremento mensual desde la crisis financiera de 2008-2009. La cifra total de desempleados - que no incluye una ola de amenazas de despidos futuros en empresas como Peugeot <PEUP.PA> y Carrefour <CARR.PA> - fue la más alta desde junio de 1999 y supuso un incremento mensual del 1,4 por ciento y de un 8,5 por ciento anual. El presidente Francois Hollande ha sufrido un descenso en su popularidad desde que llegó al poder en mayo, y está luchando para estar a la altura de las promesas de campaña para reducir un desempleo persistentemente alto, en medio de una ola de despidos en las últimas semanas. El Ministerio de Trabajo informó en un comunicado que las cifras sólo refuerzan la determinación del Gobierno para impulsar medidas que fomenten de la contratación. El Gobierno presentará un proyecto de ley el miércoles para crear 150.000 puestos de trabajo patrocinados por el Estado. La iniciativa podría debatirse en el Parlamento en septiembre, por lo que la ley podría entrar en vigor en enero. Con un número creciente de empresas anunciando planes de despidos, el Gobierno también está luchando para limitar el daño sobre una base de caso por caso. El ministro de Industria, Arnaud Montebourg, dijo en una entrevista el domingo que él analizará los informes sindicales que dicen que Carrefour planea realizar cientos de despidos. Sin embargo, el Gobierno ha encontrado hasta el momento pocas soluciones para evitar que las empresas realicen recortes de empleo, incluso después de que el anuncio realizado el mes pasado por Peugeot de que recortará 8.000 puestos de trabajo en Francia en el 2014 hizo sonar las alarmas en los pasillos de poder. En otra señal de debilidad del mercado laboral, los datos mostraron que el número de ofertas de trabajo recibidas por la agencia estatal de empleo cayó un 7,7 por ciento en julio desde junio, en el mayor descenso desde enero del 2009. Los datos del Ministerio del Trabajo son el indicador más frecuente para medir el nivel de empleos domésticos en Francia, a pesar de que no se preparan según los estándares ampliamente utilizados de la Organización Internacional del Trabajo (OIT). (Reporte de Leigh Thomas. Editado en español por Rodrigo Charme) ((leigh.thomas@thomsonreuters.com)(Mesa de Edición en español +562 437 44 00. Twitter: @ReutersLatam))


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> (que mal perder tiene señor janus )
> 
> 
> edit: ahh y lo de las muchas copas se referirá a las que lleva encima Piqué, ¿verdad? ::



Pirata merengón, este año tendrás que postrarte ante el campeón.

No te metas con Piqué, bastante va a tener que soportar cómo el crío con su chorba le salga negro. Sospecho de las salidas de Yaya Toure ::


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Y aprovechando que no hay mucho movimiento, el concepto de "fraude de ley" o "abuso de ley" es algo que los anglos no entienden. En algunos lugares se reconoce algo parecido, excepcionalmente, pero es una idea que no les entra en la cabeza (hablo siempre de gente con una mínima formación jurídica).
> 
> En el fondo es como lo de devolver las llaves y librarte de la hipoteca, o lo de las fábricas sindicadas en Estados Unidos. Los entornos jurídicos son diferentes, pero instintivamente trasladamos nuestra interpretación y acaba pasando eso: gritamos ¡Fraude de ley!, y los guiris se descojonan.
> 
> Claro que para fraude de ley, los 500 euripidos que me acaba de chorar Hacienda con la subida de la retención. Más de seis meses de proyecto, factura al finalizar (principios de agosto), pero como se paga en septiembre... catracroc. Y lo cojonudo es que en hacienda, inicialmente, me decían que la retención era la que se aplicase en el momento de emisión de la factura. :ouch::ouch:



Míralo bien porque tengo la convicción de que el IVA aplicable es el momento de emisión de la factura (lleva incorporado ese impuesto) y nunca en el momento de cobro.

Imagina que tienes fecha de cobro el 28/8 y el cliente se retrasa hasta septiembre, entonces pencas tú?. Y si ese cliente es la propia administración pública?.

Míralo bien porque no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Desempleo en Francia llega nivel más alto en 13 años*
> 
> PARIS, 27 ago (Reuters) - El número de personas sin trabajo en Francia aumentó por decimoquinto mes consecutivo en julio para alcanzar su nivel más alto en más de 13 años, en la última mala noticia para la estancada economía francesa. Datos del Ministerio de Trabajo publicados el lunes mostraron que el número de demandantes de empleo registrados en Francia continental aumentó en 41.300 personas el mes pasado a 2,987 millones, en el mayor incremento mensual desde la crisis financiera de 2008-2009. La cifra total de desempleados - que no incluye una ola de amenazas de despidos futuros en empresas como Peugeot <PEUP.PA> y Carrefour <CARR.PA> - fue la más alta desde junio de 1999 y supuso un incremento mensual del 1,4 por ciento y de un 8,5 por ciento anual. El presidente Francois Hollande ha sufrido un descenso en su popularidad desde que llegó al poder en mayo, y está luchando para estar a la altura de las promesas de campaña para reducir un desempleo persistentemente alto, en medio de una ola de despidos en las últimas semanas. El Ministerio de Trabajo informó en un comunicado que las cifras sólo refuerzan la determinación del Gobierno para impulsar medidas que fomenten de la contratación. El Gobierno presentará un proyecto de ley el miércoles para crear 150.000 puestos de trabajo patrocinados por el Estado. La iniciativa podría debatirse en el Parlamento en septiembre, por lo que la ley podría entrar en vigor en enero. Con un número creciente de empresas anunciando planes de despidos, el Gobierno también está luchando para limitar el daño sobre una base de caso por caso. El ministro de Industria, Arnaud Montebourg, dijo en una entrevista el domingo que él analizará los informes sindicales que dicen que Carrefour planea realizar cientos de despidos. Sin embargo, el Gobierno ha encontrado hasta el momento pocas soluciones para evitar que las empresas realicen recortes de empleo, incluso después de que el anuncio realizado el mes pasado por Peugeot de que recortará 8.000 puestos de trabajo en Francia en el 2014 hizo sonar las alarmas en los pasillos de poder. En otra señal de debilidad del mercado laboral, los datos mostraron que el número de ofertas de trabajo recibidas por la agencia estatal de empleo cayó un 7,7 por ciento en julio desde junio, en el mayor descenso desde enero del 2009. Los datos del Ministerio del Trabajo son el indicador más frecuente para medir el nivel de empleos domésticos en Francia, a pesar de que no se preparan según los estándares ampliamente utilizados de la Organización Internacional del Trabajo (OIT). (Reporte de Leigh Thomas. Editado en español por Rodrigo Charme) ((leigh.thomas@thomsonreuters.com)(Mesa de Edición en español +562 437 44 00. Twitter: @ReutersLatam))



El puto sociata Zijouta lo llevó hasta el 23%. Como el tema anda entre rojos comunistas ..... en 2 años Hollande le habrá alcanzado ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El puto sociata Zijouta lo llevó hasta el 23%. Como el tema anda entre rojos comunistas ..... en 2 años Hollande le habrá alcanzado ::



Algo me dice que francia esta entrando en la misma fase que españa cuando zp llego al poder. Los primeros sintomas ya son evidentes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El puto sociata Zijouta lo llevó hasta el 23%. Como el tema anda entre rojos comunistas ..... en 2 años Hollande le habrá alcanzado ::



Corto carrefuño ando +0.7% de momento. Hell is the limit (primero 16.15€, pero hay bonitos objetivos por abajo )


----------



## The Hellion (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Míralo bien porque tengo la convicción de que el IVA aplicable es el momento de emisión de la factura (lleva incorporado ese impuesto) y nunca en el momento de cobro.
> 
> Imagina que tienes fecha de cobro el 28/8 y el cliente se retrasa hasta septiembre, entonces pencas tú?. Y si ese cliente es la propia administración pública?.
> 
> Míralo bien porque no tiene ningún sentido.



No es el IVA, ese es el del momento de la emisión de la factura, es la retención que nos hacen a los autónomos, y la obligación de hacerla (que recae en el pagador) surge en el momento de pago. 

Lo cual va a generar alegría sin fin en los autónomos y gestores cuando de aquí a fin de año ni un solo pago de los que ahora estén pendientes de hacer cuadre con el importe de la factura original; que se tendrá que rehacer, en muchos casos. 

Una vez más, no sé de dónde han sacado a esta brillante recua de aprueba oposiciones


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> edit: ahh y lo de las muchas copas se referirá a las que lleva encima Piqué, ¿verdad? ::



Piquenvauer, como se le conoce en BCN, se lo tira todo, todo y todo..... y además sin ningún sacrificio ni exceso, se ponían voluntarias, aún recuerdo la noche que se tiró una guarrilla en el lavabo del Sutton. Qué poca vista, no son formas, son alardes


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Míralo bien porque tengo la convicción de que el IVA aplicable es el momento de emisión de la factura (lleva incorporado ese impuesto) y nunca en el momento de cobro.
> 
> Imagina que tienes fecha de cobro el 28/8 y el cliente se retrasa hasta septiembre, entonces pencas tú?. Y si ese cliente es la propia administración pública?.
> 
> Míralo bien porque no tiene ningún sentido.



No tendrá sentido para nosotros pero creo que las facturas de luz, gas, etc. emitidas en agosto pero cuyos recibos habitualmente fueran al mes siguiente (si habitualmente la compañia presentaba el recibo al mes sigiente, no si lo hacen ahora sólo) tendran fecha de agosto pero IVA de septiembre (Eso oí ayer en la radio, no se si escuché bien)

* Para lo que queiren aplican el principio de devengo y para cuando les interesa, el de pago.


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Corto carrefuño ando +0.7% de momento. Hell is the limit (primero 16.15€, pero hay bonitos objetivos por abajo )



Parece que está ya rompiendo los 17€, con una subida hoy de casi el 8%... ¿?¿?


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Claro que para fraude de ley, los 500 euripidos que me acaba de chorar Hacienda con la subida de la retención. Más de seis meses de proyecto, factura al finalizar (principios de agosto), pero como se paga en septiembre... catracroc. Y lo cojonudo es que en hacienda, inicialmente, me decían que la retención era la que se aplicase en el momento de emisión de la factura. :ouch::ouch:



¿Y quién te ha dicho que tienes que subir la retención? El IVA y la retención hay que aplicarlos según corresponda el devengo o como se hace siempre a la fecha factura. En agosto deberías poder seguir aplicando el 15%.

Edit: Joder, pues es así..... estos HdP están cogiendo el gusto a la retroactividad requisatoria. Ayer me llegó una nota de Endesa diciendo que me suben la luz desde no sé que mes del año pasado ::

"El tipo del 15% será aplicable a los rendimientos satisfechos o abonados hasta el 31 de agosto de 2012. Sin embargo, a partir de esa fecha y durante todo 2013 el tipo escalará hasta el 21%, seis puntos más, y desde 2014 se situará en el 19%".


----------



## burbublase (30 Ago 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Parece que está ya rompiendo los 17€, con una subida hoy de casi el 8%... ¿?¿?



Se habra subido en 17,0X una correccion a 16,5x quiza la haga a lo largo del dia, todo depende del apalancamiento que haya elegido.

Suerte pirata


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Frikazos sus himboco, ¿cuál era la IP que apuntaba hacia tu propia máquina? ¿era la 127.0.0.1?



Sí, es esa. Puedes verlo en el fichero hosts, que en linux está en el directorio /etc, y en windows creo que en /windows/system32/drivers/etc (creo que es esa la ruta, pero no estoy seguro porque desde hace bastantes meses en casa ya solo uso ubuntu). 

Que andarás tramando .


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2012)

Estos sí que van largos con todo lo gordo:

Euro area M3 Money Aggregate reaches €10 trillion for the first time 


European QE.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Parece que está ya rompiendo los 17€, con una subida hoy de casi el 8%... ¿?¿?



Mi hipótesis es que es un exhaustion gap, le pongo el gráfico que manejo:

*[Carrefur]*


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estos sí que van largos con todo lo gordo:
> 
> Euro area M3 Money Aggregate reaches €10 trillion for the first time
> 
> ...



Menos mal que tenemos al BCE velando por evitar rallys inflacionarios...

OH WAIT!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Se habra subido en 17,0X una correccion a 16,5x quiza la haga a lo largo del dia, todo depende del apalancamiento que haya elegido.
> 
> Suerte pirata



Sip, por ahí ando 

Y de apalancamiento... aprendiendo a ajustarlo :cook:


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sip, por ahí ando
> 
> Y de apalancamiento... aprendiendo a ajustarlo :cook:



Le he acompañado, a 17,075 . "Poquita" carga (300 cfds), que sigo de practicas. A ver que nos quieren dar.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

:Baile: :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :Baile: :Aplauso:



<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzMjIxMjU1NTgmcHQ9MTM*NjMyMjIyNDg*MSZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTQzMjRmNTc4OTA*ODQ*ZWFhMmQ1/MWE3ZWIxYzI3Yzlh.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='g' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo141/g.gif'><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo141/c.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo141/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='f' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo141/f.gif'></a>


----------



## sr.anus (30 Ago 2012)

pandoro a vuelto de vacaciones, ha traido recuerdos para todos...


----------



## Navarrorum (30 Ago 2012)

Pandoro está repartiendo boletos que son "sobres sorpresa". Los estan comprando las gacelas a manos llenas. El lunes abriremos los sobres, a ver que nos encontramos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> pandoro a vuelto de vacaciones, ha traido recuerdos para todos...





Navarrorum dijo:


> Pandoro está repartiendo boletos que son "sobres sorpresa". Los estan comprando las gacelas a manos llenas. El lunes abriremos los sobres, a ver que nos encontramos...



Lean el título del hilo :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzMjIxMjU1NTgmcHQ9MTM*NjMyNDEwMTk5MyZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTQzMjRmNTc4OTA*ODQ*ZWFhMmQ1/MWE3ZWIxYzI3Yzlh.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo146/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo146/p.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo146/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo146/c.gif'></a>

Rep Pirate Ojete Calor ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzMjIxMjU1NTgmcHQ9MTM*NjMyNDEwMTk5MyZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTQzMjRmNTc4OTA*ODQ*ZWFhMmQ1/MWE3ZWIxYzI3Yzlh.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo146/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo146/p.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo146/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo146/c.gif'></a>
> 
> Rep Pirate Ojete Calor ::



No van muy allá las carretruños, ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> No van muy allá las carretruños, ¿no?



Tienen que cerrar por debajo de 17€ para seguir contemplando el escenario. A ver si deja de hacer el lerdo (el precio)...


----------



## Sipanha (30 Ago 2012)

Esta bajada esta totalmente controladísima...
El precio ha estado mareando entre 1417, 1413, 1409 y hoy debería de ser 1405.... veamos que hacen.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Esta bajada esta totalmente controladísima...
> El precio ha estado mareando entre 1417, 1413, 1409 y hoy debería de ser 1405.... veamos que hacen.



no le sobra razon señor bobama :vomito:


----------



## FranR (30 Ago 2012)

sos traigo el guano

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzMzExOTAzMjAmcHQ9MTM*NjMzMTIxNTk5NiZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTJiM2EyNTkwYjIwOTQ4NWM4YWQ4/MjM5NzY2NGYzMTJm.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><marquee width="100%" behavior="scroll" direction="left" scrollamount="3"><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/c.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/c.gif'></marquee></a>


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> sos traigo el guano
> 
> <img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzMzExOTAzMjAmcHQ9MTM*NjMzMTIxNTk5NiZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTJiM2EyNTkwYjIwOTQ4NWM4YWQ4/MjM5NzY2NGYzMTJm.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><marquee width="100%" behavior="scroll" direction="left" scrollamount="3"><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/c.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/c.gif'></marquee></a>



expliquese porfi


----------



## FranR (30 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> expliquese porfi



Pos fásil, he visto un retreat (del verbo retrete) y lo he dicho...sobre los 7240 y hemos tenido unos míseros 12 pipos pabajo.

Pero recuerden nuestro índice es EL

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzMzExOTAzMjAmcHQ9MTM*NjMzMjExOTg3OSZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTJiM2EyNTkwYjIwOTQ4NWM4YWQ4/MjM5NzY2NGYzMTJm.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='c' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/c.gif'><img border='0' alt='h' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/h.gif'><img border='0' alt='u' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/u.gif'><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='i' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/i.gif'><img border='0' alt='b' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/b.gif'><img border='0' alt='e' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/e.gif'><img border='0' alt='x' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/x.gif'></a>


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Ago 2012)

Saltó el SL del corto en carretruño, parece que esté en subida libre.


----------



## FranR (30 Ago 2012)

Se está poniendo interesante la apertura USANA, parece una carrera por colocar a todos los índices en la línea de salida, y lo hacen sin cortarse un pelo. 7246 es nivel relevante en IBEX.

Euro en línea de salida.

Sp poniéndose a tiro para el sub 1400

A ver si el movimiento es tan sustancioso como parece que lo están preparando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzMjIxMjU1NTgmcHQ9MTM*NjMzMzgzODkwMCZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTQzMjRmNTc4OTA*ODQ*ZWFhMmQ1/MWE3ZWIxYzI3Yzlh.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/p.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='v' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/v.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/p.gif'></a>

Pandoro _a_ visitado al pirata

fuera!


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2012)

Ánimo, DON.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzMjIxMjU1NTgmcHQ9MTM*NjMzMzgzODkwMCZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTQzMjRmNTc4OTA*ODQ*ZWFhMmQ1/MWE3ZWIxYzI3Yzlh.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/p.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='v' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/v.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/p.gif'></a>
> 
> Pandoro _a_ visitado al pirata
> 
> fuera!


----------



## FranR (30 Ago 2012)

Aunque la meta en cursiva, no se la dejo pasar, que nos leen niños-gatos y los lleva a error.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se está poniendo interesante la apertura USANA, parece una carrera por colocar a todos los índices en la línea de salida, y lo hacen sin cortarse un pelo. 7246 es nivel relevante en IBEX.
> 
> Euro en línea de salida.
> 
> ...



Telita la que se ha líado en 15 minutos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era para para hacer un palíndromo, señol FlanL 

Infantes y felinos, he aqui el palíndromo del hilo. 

*Ein Neger mit Gazelle zagt im Regen nie. *



Spoiler



(Bajo la lluvia, un negro con una gacela no se descorazona jamas).


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Infantes y felinos, he aqui el palíndromo del hilo.
> 
> *Ein Neger mit Gazelle zagt im Regen nie. *
> 
> ...



:8: La leche :Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se está poniendo interesante la apertura USANA, parece una carrera por colocar a todos los índices en la línea de salida, y lo hacen sin cortarse un pelo. 7246 es nivel relevante en IBEX.
> 
> Euro en línea de salida.
> 
> ...



toca los 1400 y velote verde o ojete calor? 
aún no, veremos


----------



## burbublase (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Era para para hacer un palíndromo, señol FlanL
> 
> Infantes y felinos, he aqui el palíndromo del hilo.
> 
> ...



"Unter Regen, ein Farbige mit eine Gazelle schüchtert sich niemals ein."



Spoiler



Neg** suena muy mal y es insultante


----------



## tarrito (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Era para para hacer un palíndromo, señol FlanL
> 
> Infantes y felinos, he aqui el palíndromo del hilo.
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

vamos putita :baba:


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Ago 2012)

un cierre inferior al 6900 DAX puede dar para paja.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> "Unter Regen, ein Farbige mit eine Gazelle schüchtert sich niemals ein."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero ya no es un palíndromo hoyja!

Y suenan mal los balidos de la gacela durante las percusiones del neger, eso si que es demigrante! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

caemos pabajo señores gacelones ::


platita despues de tanto time :baba:


----------



## FranR (30 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> caemos pabajo señores gacelones ::
> 
> 
> platita despues de tanto time :baba:



Tranquilo, a ver si lo vas a gafar y ya vamos por debajo de 1400 :S


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tranquilo, a ver si lo vas a gafar y ya vamos por debajo de 1400 :S



el cualo ? : son ujtedh los que van a salar la operativa mariposillas :vomito:


----------



## FranR (30 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el cualo ? : son ujtedh los que van a salar la operativa mariposillas :vomito:



Cierto, además no recordaba que era Vd. el que avisaba de un SP <1400 hace dos sesiones.

:ouch:


----------



## FranR (30 Ago 2012)

Detecto señales de recuperación coincidentes con el posteo






:8:


----------



## Krim (30 Ago 2012)

¿El que se salió del corto de First Solar ayer, quien fué? Por que creo que va a necesitar una pastilla, y tal XDDD.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ago 2012)

FSLR menuda paliza ........


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Era para para hacer un palíndromo, señol FlanL
> 
> Infantes y felinos, he aqui el palíndromo del hilo.
> 
> ...



Lo de pandoro y las gacelas lo he pillado pero ¿La lluvia, andestá?


----------



## FranR (30 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Lo de pandoro y las gacelas lo he pillado pero ¿La lluvia, andestá?









Menos guasa!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

me parece que por aqui avia una gacela que siempre iva largo en ese chicharro ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me parece que por aqui avia una gacela que siempre iva largo en ese chicharro ::



Cat, esta vez iba corto :fiufiu: :fiufiu: Pero ya plegó velas.....


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cat, esta vez iba corto :fiufiu: :fiufiu: Pero ya plegó velas.....



como siempre cortando plusvis :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como siempre cortando plusvis :ouch:



y usted escuchando campanas y no saber saber de donde vienen.... como siempre :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y usted escuchando campanas y no saber saber de donde vienen.... como siempre :ouch:



humilde servidor lo ve todo y lo sabe todo ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Ago 2012)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzMzgyMTAxMjEmcHQ9MTM*NjMzODMwNDc1OSZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPWRjMDE2NDNkNTg5NTRkMGU4MzEy/ZjNjZTk3YjRhMWRh.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='g' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo127/g.gif'><img border='0' alt='u' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo127/u.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo127/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='n' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo127/n.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo127/o.gif'></a>


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

vamos hijoeputa guanea more :baba:


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ago 2012)

hablando del churribex en 7200:

¿Nivel de resistencia donde volvera a rebotar para estar un tiempo lateral? Yo lo creo así (Hasta las elecciones USA).
¿Seguirá bajando hasta mínimos y de allí al guanazo? Más que por técnico por "periodístico" por lo del rescate autónomo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

Burbujillimo, nos han troleado ::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Burbujillimo, nos han troleado ::



la falta de conocimiento es lo que tiene :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la falta de conocimiento es lo que tiene :rolleye:



Calle jato, que estamos hablando los mayores.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)




----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Burbujillimo, nos han troleado ::



Nos han chuleado pero bien...

Ahora verá como se cumplen los 16 pelaos o menos que marcaba el grafico...

Que grandes son los cabrones.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Espero que no hayan salido muy dañados ...


----------



## Krim (30 Ago 2012)

Sería fundamental que el Ibex cerrara por encima de los 7200 ¿no? De lo contrario sólo nos espera un abismo sin fin de guano...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que no hayan salido muy dañados ...



Si lo dice por nosotros, XY € :ouch: en mi caso


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

El culibex se está jugando en estos niveles el susto o muerte.

Compren, no dejen que lo tiren ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que no hayan salido muy dañados ...



El cuello no lo expongo nunca, se me han llevado una pezuña.

Sr. Pirata, luego le pongo el grafico tras verlo a toro pasado y le comento, que ahora me toca buscar un pingüino de juguete o mi hija me pisotea el ordenador (y a mi)...


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> No es el IVA, ese es el del momento de la emisión de la factura, es la retención que nos hacen a los autónomos, y la obligación de hacerla (que recae en el pagador) surge en el momento de pago.
> 
> Lo cual va a generar alegría sin fin en los autónomos y gestores cuando de aquí a fin de año ni un solo pago de los que ahora estén pendientes de hacer cuadre con el importe de la factura original; que se tendrá que rehacer, en muchos casos.
> 
> Una vez más, no sé de dónde han sacado a esta brillante recua de aprueba oposiciones



OK, el IVA no es seguro.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> El cuello no lo expongo nunca, se me han llevado una pezuña.
> 
> Sr. Pirata, luego le pongo el grafico tras verlo a toro pasado y le comento, que ahora me toca buscar un pingüino de juguete o mi hija me pisotea el ordenador (y a mi)...



el toro pasado es tu amigo


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzMjIxMjU1NTgmcHQ9MTM*NjMzMzgzODkwMCZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTQzMjRmNTc4OTA*ODQ*ZWFhMmQ1/MWE3ZWIxYzI3Yzlh.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/p.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='v' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/v.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo85/p.gif'></a>
> 
> Pandoro _a_ visitado al pirata
> 
> fuera!



!!!!!!!!!!!!, se te cayó la "h". Quiero el gif de los ojos reventados y salpicando sangre.::


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> FSLR menuda paliza ........



19,7 serían buenos. En plan destroyer estarían los 16,8 pero me parecería excesivo.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> <img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzMzgyMTAxMjEmcHQ9MTM*NjMzODMwNDc1OSZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPWRjMDE2NDNkNTg5NTRkMGU4MzEy/ZjNjZTk3YjRhMWRh.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='g' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo127/g.gif'><img border='0' alt='u' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo127/u.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo127/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='n' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo127/n.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo127/o.gif'></a>



Ahhhh de donde sacais estos gifs??? Es un trolleo mas duro que el del jatuno en sus años mozos

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como siempre cortando plusvis :ouch:



Es que tiro con dinero de verdad. Cumplo el target y me voy sin que me vean.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 19,7 serían buenos. En plan destroyer estarían los 16,8 pero me parecería excesivo.



No vale ni 2 dólares 8:

Cuidado con jugar a juegos de mayores 8:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahhhh de donde sacais estos gifs??? Es un trolleo mas duro que el del jatuno en sus años mozos
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



De una web Texto con Brillo - Letras Glitter - Glitter text - Generador de Texto con Brillo para Facebook, Myspace y Hi5 

Entras ahí, pones el texto con lo que quieras, seleccionas la animación que quieras y luego es copiar el código que aparece en la parte derecha dentro del mensaje de burbuja.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No vale ni 2 dólares 8:
> 
> Cuidado con jugar a juegos de mayores 8:



Tienes razón, no vale dos dolares. La veremos en Octubre sobre los 28 dolares.

En Indra y Repsol hay que esperar porque se van a ir más abajo. Sobre todo Repsol tiene pinta de medio / un euro más.

Cuidadín con el SP que se puede dar la vuelta fácil. Más abajo de 80 parece muy complicado.

El IBEX tiene un doble techo activado de escándalo, no mola que se haya parado exactamente en la media móvil de 200 figuras en timeframe diario. De 6950/7000 no debería bajar porque si no podría haberse visto un fake importante.


----------



## loblesa (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En Indra y Repsol hay que esperar porque se van a ir más abajo. Sobre todo Repsol tiene pinta de medio / un euro más.



De INDRA, me suenan niveles a vigilar los 7.45 y 6.8, ¿no?


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzNDAyNDE4MjAmcHQ9MTM*NjM*MDQ5NjY3NSZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTRiNDQ2NGI*OGU2MjRmOWJiZmYy/M2I5N2FiMGE*N2Iw.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/p.gif'><img border='0' alt='u' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/u.gif'><img border='0' alt='t' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/t.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='s' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/s.gif'><img border='0' alt='empty' src=http://www.textoconbrillo.net/images/empty.gif width=20 height=1><img border='0' alt='l' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/l.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='r' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/r.gif'><img border='0' alt='g' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/g.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='s' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/s.gif'></a>


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes razón, no vale dos dolares. La veremos en Octubre sobre los 28 dolares.



<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzNDAyNDE4MjAmcHQ9MTM*NjM*MDU4NDUxOCZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTRiNDQ2NGI*OGU2MjRmOWJiZmYy/M2I5N2FiMGE*N2Iw.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='m' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/m.gif'><img border='0' alt='e' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/e.gif'><img border='0' alt='empty' src=http://www.textoconbrillo.net/images/empty.gif width=20 height=1><img border='0' alt='l' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/l.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='empty' src=http://www.textoconbrillo.net/images/empty.gif width=20 height=1><img border='0' alt='s' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/s.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/p.gif'><img border='0' alt='l' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/l.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/a.gif'></a>


----------



## aitor33 (30 Ago 2012)

Paren ya con esas letras rojas que hoy les veo que me destiñen el avatar::


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Ago 2012)

Ojala todo lo que hemos visto es la sana correccion que tenia que tener el IBEX, se ha parado justo en los 7200, ahora ya empieza el mes, y si no lo tiran en estos dos dias que quedan para que termine el mes, veremos a los leoncinos que direccion eligen para el indice patrio.

Yo digo que si se van parriba, el objetivo es 8200-8600 maximo.

Si van pabajo, veremos esto entre los 6400-6200.

Mis gamesas? bien gracias, perdiendo un porron para variar, y como son un chicharro que mueve el IBEX, pues si sube, genial, y si baja, aguantar el chaparron.

He puesto los dos escenarios posibles, pues conociendome, me juego a que solo pa joder, la bolsa hara algo inesperado, como subir a 20000, eso si, con gamesas perdiendo un 20% ::, o cayendo a 1200, y mis gamesas con valores negativos, es decir, que por tener acciones, a parte de perder toda la pasta, dentre que poner dinero en el dia adia.::


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Septiembre y Octubre

[YOUTUBE]llIbsGLz-oE[/YOUTUBE]

Noviembre y Diciembre

[YOUTUBE]OpeGJvwm3ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!, se te cayó la "h". Quiero el gif de los ojos reventados y salpicando sangre.::



Está en cursivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Ya está explicaoooooo :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> De una web Texto con Brillo - Letras Glitter - Glitter text - Generador de Texto con Brillo para Facebook, Myspace y Hi5
> 
> Entras ahí, pones el texto con lo que quieras, seleccionas la animación que quieras y luego es copiar el código que aparece en la parte derecha dentro del mensaje de burbuja.



Como no dejeis de poner esas letras voy a intentar hacer huelga burbujera.....eso si lo consigo (por el vicio se entiende) 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como no dejeis de poner esas letras voy a intentar hacer huelga burbujera.....eso si lo consigo (por el vicio se entiende)
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



mucho vicio teneis ujtedeh los sodomitas :vomito:


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

loblesa dijo:


> De INDRA, me suenan niveles a vigilar los 7.45 y 6.8, ¿no?



Yo creo que los 7,50 los va a perder. El estocástico necesita más recorrido a la baja.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> <img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzNDAyNDE4MjAmcHQ9MTM*NjM*MDU4NDUxOCZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPTRiNDQ2NGI*OGU2MjRmOWJiZmYy/M2I5N2FiMGE*N2Iw.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='m' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/m.gif'><img border='0' alt='e' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/e.gif'><img border='0' alt='empty' src=http://www.textoconbrillo.net/images/empty.gif width=20 height=1><img border='0' alt='l' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/l.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='empty' src=http://www.textoconbrillo.net/images/empty.gif width=20 height=1><img border='0' alt='s' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/s.gif'><img border='0' alt='o' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/o.gif'><img border='0' alt='p' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/p.gif'><img border='0' alt='l' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/l.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo14/a.gif'></a>



Esto valor es para los expertos ::


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Ojala todo lo que hemos visto es la sana correccion que tenia que tener el IBEX, se ha parado justo en los 7200, ahora ya empieza el mes, y si no lo tiran en estos dos dias que quedan para que termine el mes, veremos a los leoncinos que direccion eligen para el indice patrio.
> 
> Yo digo que si se van parriba, el objetivo es 8200-8600 maximo.
> 
> ...



Gamesas tienen un nivel importante a respetar en 1,38. Por debajo, miedo.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esto valor es para los expertos ::



¿sabes de alguna empresa usana que elabore cerillas, fósforos, ...?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿sabes de alguna empresa usana que elabore cerillas, fósforos, ...?



y de trapos que empapen bien en gasofa....


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y de trapos que empapen bien en gasofa....



[YOUTUBE]tw9-slPwxyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿sabes de alguna empresa usana que elabore cerillas, fósforos, ...?



Venga un poco de humor del malo (internet es una fuente inagotable de sabiduria absurda)


http://soyplastic.net/2009/08/como-hacer-fuego-sin-cerillas-ni-mecheros/

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]tw9-slPwxyw[/YOUTUBE]



Tiene poca umildá, es el plimo del Jato. No es el jato porque lleva gafas, y todos saben que los que llevan gafas son listos. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ago 2012)

El cofundador de Facebook vende más acciones en bolsa - elEconomista.es


----------



## burbublase (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tiene poca umildá, es el plimo del Jato. No es el jato porque lleva gafas, y todos saben que los que llevan gafas son listos. ::





bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]tw9-slPwxyw[/YOUTUBE]



Minuto 1:16, estese atento que dura poco, y no lleva gafas.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Veo jatos everywhere :8:

[YOUTUBE]3iZRbNlqV9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

[YOUTUBE]X5bEXFtEYiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krim (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 19,7 serían buenos. En plan destroyer estarían los 16,8 pero me parecería excesivo.



Al paso que van, esta misma noche puede usted comprarla XD.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Ago 2012)

jorrrr que ha pasado a first solar?, espero que salierais ayer.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> jorrrr que ha pasado a first solar?, espero que salierais ayer.



http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...ps-installation-at-agua-caliente-project.html


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

Calopez en estado puro 


https://diy.ahorro.net/

Me pregunto si habra fabricado el mismo el servidor de burbuja al estilo macgever 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lechu (30 Ago 2012)

loblesa dijo:


> De INDRA, me suenan niveles a vigilar los 7.45 y 6.8, ¿no?



En la pagina 29 tienes un gráfico de CLACA sobre INDRA


----------



## sr.anus (30 Ago 2012)

Al igual que de las noticias buenas, tambien hay que postear las enculadas. Me salto el sl en santander (nunca me dio buena espina),


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es que tiro con dinero de verdad. Cumplo el target y me voy sin que me vean.



Janus ya que conoces de primera mano la farandula constructora. Sabes algo de Mota Engil???He estado investigandoles y solo he encontrado un contrato un poco cuestionable sobre todo por el nombre de su socio (Isolux Corsan). Solo he encontrado eso no se si en la mina habra mas oro pendiente de sacar. Isolux esta en varios paises casi en busca y captura....es lo que tiene ser exportador de talento humano.Mientras usa exporta Ipads nosotros exportamos casta 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Ago 2012)

En FSLR están vendiendo y comprando como si no hubiera mañana.

Según google finance, lleban negociados 13,53 M, cuando la media es de 7,10.

¡El volumen es bestial!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> En FSLR están vendiendo y comprando como si no hubiera mañana.
> 
> Según google finance, lleban negociados 13,53 M, cuando la media es de 7,10.
> 
> ¡El volumen es bestial!



Es Janus, está comprándose y vendiéndose a si mismo para que no digan que es un chicharro ::


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

http://www.imagendelgolfo.com.mx/resumen.php?id=233747

Esta es nuestra aportacion a nivel internacional como pais. Alli dinde vamos triunfamos

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> En FSLR están vendiendo y comprando como si no hubiera mañana.
> 
> Según google finance, lleban negociados 13,53 M, cuando la media es de 7,10.
> 
> ¡El volumen es bestial!



Unos hacen plusvalías y otros compran un sueño.

Cada uno elije en lado quiere estar. 8:


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> tus comentarios me ponen cachondo porque me excita la sensación de no pensar como tú.
> :abajo:



Estoy releyendo el hilo ya que estos dias ando un poco liado y no lo sigo tan asidiamente como en otras ocasiones. Solicito que una frase tan mitica sea usada como titulo principal para el hilo de Septiembre 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy releyendo el hilo ya que estos dias ando un poco liado y no lo sigo tan asidiamente como en otras ocasiones. Solicito que una frase tan mitica sea usada como titulo principal para el hilo de Septiembre
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Es muy largo. Propongo: *Janus, las solares, el carbón y sus burbujas vacías.*


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es muy largo. Propongo: *Janus, las solares, el carbón y sus burbujas vacías.*



Le falta el toque de humor Janusiano. Saca tu vena de humor del norte que se que la tienes Bertok  

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy releyendo el hilo ya que estos dias ando un poco liado y no lo sigo tan asidiamente como en otras ocasiones. Solicito que una frase tan mitica sea usada como titulo principal para el hilo de Septiembre
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



*Sept: Cuando Pandoro y el guano van de la mano*


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...ps-installation-at-agua-caliente-project.html



Como aquí en Ejpain, he leido que no cumplen porque llevan cuatro meses DE ADELANTO.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

*Janus, las solares, el carbón y sus chicharros del montón.*


----------



## tarrito (30 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> *Sept: Cuando Pandoro y el guano van de la mano*



mi voto para:

¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Septiembre (y el Jato sin thankear  )


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ago 2012)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNDYzNDkwNTY5NTQmcHQ9MTM*NjM*OTEwNTkzNiZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPWRjYmRjYTg4MTI3MzQ4YmFiM2Qx/MTRmZjEzZTE1ZWMw.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><img border='0' alt='j' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/j.gif'><img border='0' alt='e' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/e.gif'><img border='0' alt='j' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/j.gif'><img border='0' alt='e' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/e.gif'><img border='0' alt='j' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/j.gif'><img border='0' alt='e' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/e.gif'></a>


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ago 2012)

Perdón pero como ya está acabando el mes .....


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Perdón pero como ya está acabando el mes .....



por gracioso te voy a mandar a la moreria , no les des propina :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Está va para Janus. Nos hemos metido un poquito con él .... joder qué fácil lo pone el chicharrero ::

[YOUTUBE]g0YTa_15R3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Janus, las solares, el carbón y sus chicharros del montón.*



Esa frase ya es otra cosa pero me sigo quedando con la de Janus. Ese amor fraternal por nuestra mascota de irrespetuosa condicion me da un subidon de autentica emocion  Tiene bastante merito ganar platica toreando morlacos de 500 kilos del NaXdaXX.. Anticiparse como hizo al rebote de Gamesa y First Solar es jauja de la buena. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

The silver lining behind the coming collapse: 10 reasons for legitimate optimism in the face of impending financial crisis


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿sabes de alguna empresa usana que elabore cerillas, fósforos, ...?



Robbins & Myers, Inc, capitaliza 2,5 billions dollars. A ver si te vas a quemar, usa guantes.::


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y de trapos que empapen bien en gasofa....



Los de Zara. A nivel microscópico, las hebras tienen una cierta separación que permite el fluido del aire lo cual potencia la combustión acelerada. Pobrad a quemar unas bragas de Zara, dura menos de un minuto. No jodáis y hagáis la prueba con una tanga.::


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El cofundador de Facebook vende más acciones en bolsa - elEconomista.es



El fin del lock-up les está matando junto con la falta de visibilidad del negocio.

Están empezando a lanzar mensajes de que están definiendo un modelo de negocio explotable en el móvil con aspiraciones mil millonarias. Poco fiable, hay que esperar que demuestren quarter a quarter y cómo gestionan los guiadance futuros.

De momento en IG Markets ya se pueden poner cortos!!!!


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> jorrrr que ha pasado a first solar?, espero que salierais ayer.



Ayer cerré un corto tras llegar al objetivo intradía, para haberlo sabido pero son cosas que suceden y no hay que modificar la operativa por ello.

Lo que le está sucediendo es que tiene que corregir porque llevaba 11 dolares de subida en un solo mes. Se añade que un gran proyecto solar que tienen se está deteniendo porque están incurriendo en continuos retrasos en las entregas. Esto es efímero y pasará.

Hay que tener cuidado en las entradas pero en el medio pinta muy bien. Los stops hay que respetarlos para no ser víctimas de las creencias.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...ps-installation-at-agua-caliente-project.html


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus ya que conoces de primera mano la farandula constructora. Sabes algo de Mota Engil???He estado investigandoles y solo he encontrado un contrato un poco cuestionable sobre todo por el nombre de su socio (Isolux Corsan). Solo he encontrado eso no se si en la mina habra mas oro pendiente de sacar. Isolux esta en varios paises casi en busca y captura....es lo que tiene ser exportador de talento humano.Mientras usa exporta Ipads nosotros exportamos casta
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



De constructoras sé poquito, simplemente lo que me cuentan pero procuro que quienes me cuentan sean de fiar.

De ese nombre no tengo ni idea pero viendo su socio ...... nein.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es Janus, está comprándose y vendiéndose a si mismo para que no digan que es un chicharro ::



19,6 es bueno pero es para hombres.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es muy largo. Propongo: *Janus, las solares, el carbón y sus burbujas vacías.*



Lo apruebo. A ver si tenéis cojones ........


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> *Sept: Cuando Pandoro y el guano van de la mano*



Septiembre puede ser bastante alcista en la segunda quincena, my friend. Dale tiempo y vamos viendo pautas.


----------



## tarrito (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 19,6 es bueno pero es para hombres.



hoyjaaa!! un respect a los hogos de los foreros :8:

pa compensar


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Janus, las solares, el carbón y sus chicharros del montón.*



*Janus, Prisa, First Solar y Patriot ..... poker del guano!*


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Está va para Janus. Nos hemos metido un poquito con él .... joder qué fácil lo pone el chicharrero ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]g0YTa_15R3U[/YOUTUBE]



Ahí va otro bueno. Mira el frame 2h y 2m. *You always want more, right.*

Metallica - Rock am Ring 2012 (Full Concert) - (SATRiP) - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 19,6 es bueno pero es para hombres.



Joder Janus, parece una tia con las tetas muy feas y peludas!:vomito::vomito:


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esa frase ya es otra cosa pero me sigo quedando con la de Janus. Ese amor fraternal por nuestra mascota de irrespetuosa condicion me da un subidon de autentica emocion  Tiene bastante merito ganar platica toreando morlacos de 500 kilos del NaXdaXX.. Anticiparse como hizo al rebote de Gamesa y First Solar es jauja de la buena.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



No lo intente, la trinchera quema neuronas y valentía.::


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Ago 2012)

q entretenido esta el S&P.....

[YOUTUBE]djNSbBvNmhw[/YOUTUBE]

no hay jatos en este video ::


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí va otro bueno. Mira el frame 2h y 2m. *You always want more, right.*
> 
> Metallica - Rock am Ring 2012 (Full Concert) - (SATRiP) - YouTube




Esto está mejor

[YOUTUBE]EORH8Nx6FHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, me ha llegado a casa una carta con el recibo que me proponen para uno de los pisos que tengo. Le he dicho a mi mujer que me mire y vaya inculcando también a los niños la siguiente actitud.

Llamo al seguro y les digo que me parece una barbaridad, que no dudo que sea una cantidad justa pero que o me lo bajan un 50% o me voy a otra asegurada y les quito el seguro del coche y del otro piso. Yes, sir he said.

Me voy a poner en modo seek and destroy con todos los recibos. Estoy viendo a ver si la familia de mi mujer se dan de baja de Movistar (19 móviles, son bastantes hermanos y tienen una pequeña empresa familiar).


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esto está mejor
> 
> [YOUTUBE]EORH8Nx6FHU[/YOUTUBE]



I want you to kill everyone over there!.

La verdad es que el club de los 4: Anthrax, Metallica, Exodus y Slayer son muy potentes en el directo. Pero Metallica son otra cosa aunque Slayer tiene algún disco brutalmente bueno.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, me ha llegado a casa una carta con el recibo que me proponen para uno de los pisos que tengo. Le he dicho a mi mujer que me mire y vaya inculcando también a los niños la siguiente actitud.
> 
> Llamo al seguro y les digo que me parece una barbaridad, que no dudo que sea una cantidad justa pero que o me lo bajan un 50% o me voy a otra asegurada y les quito el seguro del coche y del otro piso. Yes, sir he said.
> 
> Me voy a poner en modo seek and destroy con todos los recibos. Estoy viendo a ver si la familia de mi mujer se dan de baja de Movistar (19 móviles, son bastantes hermanos y tienen una pequeña empresa familiar).



Estás tardando ...


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esa frase ya es otra cosa pero me sigo quedando con la de Janus. Ese amor fraternal por nuestra mascota de irrespetuosa condicion me da un subidon de autentica emocion  Tiene bastante merito ganar platica toreando morlacos de 500 kilos del NaXdaXX.. Anticiparse como hizo al rebote de Gamesa y First Solar es jauja de la buena.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Se te olvida Arena Pharma. Ahí cabalgamos.


----------



## boquiman (30 Ago 2012)

Un poco de caña en castellano amigos 
[YOUTUBE]qJJgb5d6w98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ago 2012)

Los usanos haciendo sus deberes

Bueno, bueno,..y mañana barbas hablando


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> De constructoras sé poquito, simplemente lo que me cuentan pero procuro que quienes me cuentan sean de fiar.
> 
> De ese nombre no tengo ni idea pero viendo su socio ...... nein.




Eso mismo pense yo. Hace unos años conoci las oficinas de Isolux y viendo solo los tornos de la entrada el espiritu de la cosa nostra me invadio. Un amigo me la comento pero no me termina de convencer. Fuera de España a nivel europeo me sigo quedando con Danone,Henkel,Swatch,Sap,Bayer o Sanofi

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## boquiman (30 Ago 2012)

Y la continuación del vídeo anterior :Baile:

[YOUTUBE]eC6VhYo8qxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2012)

Esto es justo de ayer:



pollastre dijo:


> ¿Y ahora, qué podemos tener en los próximos días? Podría venir un cuarto leoncio a intentar los 7000 otra vez, pero me da a mí la impresión que tres hocicazos consecutivos son ya _demasiê per le body_, incluso por los estándares de estos Sres. tan simpáticos.
> 
> Por lo tanto, si no hay platita que financie un nuevo asalto, *es posible que algunos otros perciban que se acabó el impulso alcista m/p que venimos teniendo desde los 6K4, y realicen beneficios a su vez, lo cual podría tirarnos el índice de nuevo abajo*. Una visita al 655x yo la vería incluso sana.




Hubo cuarto intento sin platita ayer a útlima hora, y efectivamente, hoy mismo algunos han comenzado a deshacer posiciones y recoger beneficios. Trade mensual más o menos desde 6K4-6K5, 500 pips, no está nada mal para los que hayan venido en subidos en este viaje. 

Casi -4000 netos en el día de hoy, un mini selloff en toda regla, pero bien llevado y sin drama, algo menos de 100 pips.

Los próximos días marcarán la intensidad de la corrección, y lo más importante, si habrá cambio en la principal.


----------



## boquiman (30 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto es justo de ayer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información Pollastre, o sea que se han desecho de 4000 daxies sin hacer sangre con sólo un 1% de caída? Puede ser que haya caídas fuertes más adelante basándonos en esos -4000 netos?
Gracias


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto es justo de ayer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es que cualquier gacela sabe que sin platita no se hace nada señol pollo :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2012)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZzHoC1l1XEo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2012)

No sé lo que pasará por la cabeza de esa gente, ni sus condicionantes económicos, así que no puedo saber lo que harán. 

Pero si yo hubiera subido con, por ejemplo, 500 Daxies desde el 6K4 (como me consta que bastantes de ellos han subido, ya que los tengo "fichados" desde hace semanas) y hubiera asistido a 4 asaltos fallidos para superar la cota del 7K, lo que yo haría sería deshacer inmediatamente en el entorno 6K8-6K9, porque me estoy jugando una pequeña posibilidad de superar aún los 7K (un latigazo inesperado de un grande, quizás, puede ser, quien sabe) contra una posibilidad bastante más cierta de comerme un retrace hasta el 6K5-6K6.

Y _hoygale, chungale _- como diría el otro - , que se te escapen 300 pips con 500 Daxies, pues es una broma de esas que hacen poca gracia ::

Si fuera yo, como digo, realizaría la configuración de hace un mes y apostaría por el retrace, para luego examinar de nuevo la situación y posicionarme de nuevo.

Pero claro, yo no tengo 500 Daxies :: Así que quien sabe...




boquiman dijo:


> Gracias por la información Pollastre, o sea que se han desecho de 4000 daxies sin hacer sangre con sólo un 1% de caída? Puede ser que haya caídas fuertes más adelante basándonos en esos -4000 netos?
> Gracias


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 19,6 es bueno pero es para hombres.



Lo esta usted clavando.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero claro, yo no tengo 500 Daxies de momento, de momento...:: Así que quien sabe...



No hace tanto tiempo los minis selloff del daxie era un -4% del indice, lo dicho, estan en mallorca, cerca del aeropuerto que ya pronto volveran, aunque igual son como los daneses y antes de ponerse a currar se enseñan las fotos de las vacaciones y se cuentan las anecdotas. Habra que vigilar el lunes a segunda hora.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

No he comprado 1000 titulillos en First porque voy a analizarla bien en diferentes timeframes y el desplome de hoy en el sector solar (excepto en Hanwha). Lo han cerrado en el soporte exactamente, al céntimo. Mañana quiero ver cómo arranca y si hace algún martillo o por el estilo en timeframe de horas (la entrada se tiene que confirmar en ese periodo).


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No he comprado 1000 titulillos en First porque voy a analizarla bien en diferentes timeframes y el desplome de hoy en el sector solar (excepto en Hanwha). Lo han cerrado en el soporte exactamente, al céntimo. Mañana quiero ver cómo arranca y si hace algún martillo o por el estilo en timeframe de horas (la entrada se tiene que confirmar en ese periodo).



La han bajado desde el primer minuto hasta el último minuto de la sesión con un volumen muy elevado.

No han sido las gacelillas las que han vendido.

No te empeñes con esa mierda, ya la sacaste los cuartos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No lo intente, la trinchera quema neuronas y valentía.::



Sepa que no pagaremos su rescate cuando caiga prisionero :no:


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sepa que no pagaremos su rescate cuando caiga prisionero :no:



Le abandonaremos languideciendo. Ni un mal tiro para acabar con su sufrimiento 8:


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

Iniesta, Mejor Jugador del Año de la UEFA - AS.com

Por favor, organicen un torneo en el foro para que Ronaldo gane individualmente algo :o

Prohibida la entrada a Messi, Xavi, Iniesta, Thiago, ................ Tello, Giavanni do Santos .....

Ronaldo va a terminar siendo el Rominger del futbol....ín.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La han bajado desde el primer minuto hasta el último minuto de la sesión con un volumen muy elevado.
> 
> No han sido las gacelillas las que han vendido.
> 
> No te empeñes con esa mierda, ya la sacaste los cuartos.



Payo, ando necesitado de platita.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sepa que no pagaremos su rescate cuando caiga prisionero :no:



Voy bien armado :o


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Le abandonaremos languideciendo. Ni un mal tiro para acabar con su sufrimiento 8:


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Payo, ando necesitado de platita.



No me toques los webox, que te meto plomo ::


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


>



Que mal gusto tienes mamón. 8:


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No me toques los webox, que te meto plomo ::



Guasón, eso no me lo dices cuando me pides autógrafos por el privado ......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Iniesta, Mejor Jugador del Año de la UEFA - AS.com
> 
> Por favor, organicen un torneo en el foro para que Ronaldo gane individualmente algo :o
> 
> ...



Cuanto resentimiento..... :no: :XX:


----------



## Sipanha (30 Ago 2012)

Viendo como han vendio hasta las sillas en el SPX500 parece que mañana toca deep red.

Cualquier pequeña subida durante el dia de hoy ha sido aprovechada para vender a saco.

Sin compasión.
Sin dejar rehenes.
Sin mirar p´atras.

Sargento, le llaman. ::


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuanto resentimiento..... :no: :XX:



Para nada, yo soy del Betis y no me siento Español así que poco puedo apostar por Iniesta.

Bueno a decir verdad, soy del Barsa desde que nací, me encanta el buen fútbol (créame que ayer disfruté mucho porque faltó el canto de un duro para robar las ilusiones de hasta los trileros que se ponen al principio de Concha Espina), mis hijos son del Barsa y en casa hay hasta una camiseta de Iniesta.

Para que vea, a mi ahora mujer, la llevaba el domingo a ver los partidos de Ronaldo (ejem, el bueno).


----------



## pollastre (30 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que cualquier gacela sabe que sin platita no se hace nada señol pollo :rolleye:





Vaaamos Nadal, dígame... ¿Qué le aflige hoy, Sr. _Double-G_ (*G*atencio *G*acelo) ?

No me diga que ha vuelto a terminar otra vez el día en rojo... traviesón, que es Ud. un traviesón ::::


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2012)

Soria quiere dejar de fijar el precio de la luz y que las eléctricas hagan ofertas - elEconomista.es

Agarraos al recibo de la luz que vienen curvas peligrosas::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2012)

Otro oligopolio como el de las petroleras.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Ago 2012)

El Rey se rene con la cpula empresarial - ABC.es

Al almuerzo asistieron el presidente de turno del Consejo Empresarial para la Competitividad y de Telefónica, César Alierta; el presidente del BBVA, Francisco González; el presidente de La Caixa, Isidre Fainé; el presidente de Iberdrola, Ignacio Sánchez Galán; el presidente de Inditex, Pablo Isla; el presidente de Repsol, Antoni Brufau; el presidente de El Corte Inglés, Isidoro Álvarez; el presidente de Mercadona, Juan Roig; el presidente de ACS, Florentino Pérez; el presidente de Ferrovial, Rafael del Pino; el presidente de Acciona, José Manuel Entrecanales; el presidente de Mango, Isak Andic, el presidente de Barceló, Simón Pedro Barceló y el presidente de Media Planning, Leopoldo Rodés, además del director general del Consejo Empresarial para la Competitividad, Fernando Casado.

El Consejo Empresarial para la Competitividad (CEC), constituido en febrero de 2011, es un foro de análisis y opinión formado por Teléfonica, El Corte Inglés, Mango, Grupo Barceló, Banco Santander, Repsol, Acciona, La Caixa, BBVA, Inditex, Grupo Planeta, Mapfre, ACS, Ferrovial, Havas Media Group, Mercadona, Iberdrola y el Instituto de la Empresa Familiar.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Ago 2012)

No se si es cúpula o cópula (nos van a joder bien) pero me choca ver empresas del IBEX con otras que no se si cotizan en el Cow Jones:
Mango
Barceló (Sin que haya otras como Sol meliá o NH)
Planeta ¿Cuanto factura y qué plantilla tiene? 
Havas ¿¿¿ ??? 
Publicidad y propaganda al servicio de la casta


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Ago 2012)

Nadie quiere al puto negro americano? joder no es normal lo el dow pa bajo con eleciones a las puertas.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (31 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Iniesta, Mejor Jugador del Año de la UEFA - AS.com
> 
> Por favor, organicen un torneo en el foro para que Ronaldo gane individualmente algo :o



Pues si llega a ser por el representante de España que votó.... habría ganado el chulopiscinas portugués. Un candidato español y el tío vota al portugués. Eso solo pasa aquí.

Si no lo llego a ver en la página de las votaciones no me lo creo.

Panel de votantes - Premio al Mejor Jugador de la UEFA en Europa - 2012 ? UEFA.com


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> El Rey se rene con la cpula empresarial - ABC.es
> 
> Al almuerzo asistieron el presidente de turno del Consejo Empresarial para la Competitividad y de Telefónica, César Alierta; el presidente del BBVA, Francisco González; el presidente de La Caixa, Isidre Fainé; el presidente de Iberdrola, Ignacio Sánchez Galán; el presidente de Inditex, Pablo Isla; el presidente de Repsol, Antoni Brufau; el presidente de El Corte Inglés, Isidoro Álvarez; el presidente de Mercadona, Juan Roig; el presidente de ACS, Florentino Pérez; el presidente de Ferrovial, Rafael del Pino; el presidente de Acciona, José Manuel Entrecanales; el presidente de Mango, Isak Andic, el presidente de Barceló, Simón Pedro Barceló y el presidente de Media Planning, Leopoldo Rodés, además del director general del Consejo Empresarial para la Competitividad, Fernando Casado.
> 
> El Consejo Empresarial para la Competitividad (CEC), constituido en febrero de 2011, es un foro de análisis y opinión formado por Teléfonica, El Corte Inglés, Mango, Grupo Barceló, Banco Santander, Repsol, Acciona, La Caixa, BBVA, Inditex, Grupo Planeta, Mapfre, ACS, Ferrovial, Havas Media Group, Mercadona, Iberdrola y el Instituto de la Empresa Familiar.




No debe ser muy importante cuando no está Botín (que huele el dinero y la carroña mejor que nadie) ni Ruiz Mateos.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> No se si es cúpula o cópula (nos van a joder bien) pero me choca ver empresas del IBEX con otras que no se si cotizan en el Cow Jones:
> Mango
> Barceló (Sin que haya otras como Sol meliá o NH)
> Planeta ¿Cuanto factura y qué plantilla tiene?
> ...



Havas es gran multinacional francesa de medios / publicidad que compró en España una empresa que iba bastante bien. Era catalana y pertenecía a la familia Rodés. Pura casta y muy muy poderosos. En mi opinión y por lo que conozco, mucho más que Alierta.

Piensen cómo coño pueden haber llegado ahí, hallarán la respuesta fácil.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Nadie quiere al puto negro americano? joder no es normal lo el dow pa bajo con eleciones a las puertas.



Estoy leyendo artículos bastante especializados y no sensacionalistas .... y el nigger no lo va a tener sencillo.


----------



## tarrito (31 Ago 2012)

como nadie trae revistas de mujeres que fuman a la trinchera ... pues hay que tocarse con esto :o

Text:Moody’s:Spain Baa3 Still Under Review For Poss Downgrade | ForexLive

::


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

Un poco de lectura para los interesados.

How Clever, Backed By Y Combinator, Could Change American Education - Business Insider

Paul Ryan's Speech Proves The New Political Truth: It's Fine To Lie - Business Insider

30 Game Changing Innovations - Business Insider

Windows 8 Hardware Form Factors - Business Insider

iPhone 5 May Have A6 Processor - Business Insider

Here's What's Going Wrong At Pandora Right Now - Business Insider

Everyone Is Ignoring A Sign Of US Economic Decline We Haven't Seen In 60 Years - Business Insider

CHART OF THE DAY: The Historic Decline In The US Capital Stock - Business Insider

Google Will Kill Its TV Advertising Business - Business Insider

Mitt Romney's Convention Speech: Excerpts - Business Insider

Bernanke: Jackson Hole Preview - Business Insider


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2012)

guanos dias superhuevones :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Para nada, yo soy del Betis y no me siento Español así que poco puedo apostar por Iniesta.
> 
> Bueno a decir verdad, *soy del Barsa desde que nací*, me encanta el buen fútbol (créame que ayer disfruté mucho porque faltó el canto de un duro para robar las ilusiones de hasta los trileros que se ponen al principio de Concha Espina), mis hijos son del Barsa y en casa hay hasta una camiseta de Iniesta.
> 
> Para que vea, a mi ahora mujer, la llevaba el domingo a ver los partidos de Ronaldo (ejem, el bueno).



Todos tenemos defectos, no pasa nada amigo Janus.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias superhuevones :Baile:



te gustan los huevos? eres gay?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2012)

A disfrutar un rato mientras desayuno....que jrande es el internec!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/maA4QACDXOY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A disfrutar un rato mientras desayuno....que jrande es el internec!
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/maA4QACDXOY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



para ustec debe ser como ver luchar a mujeres en el barro :vomito:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2012)

ACS presenta unas pérdidas de 1.233 mlns de euros por extraordinarios 
El beneficio neto comparable asciende a 380 millones de euros 


Las ventas en el primer semestre de 2012 han alcanzado los € 18.833 millones, lo que representa en términos comparables, incluyendo en 2011 toda la actividad de HOCHTIEF, un crecimiento del 6,0%.

El resultado neto atribuible al Grupo en el primer semestre de 2012 registra unas pérdidas de € 1.233 millones. Esta cifra se ve fuertemente afectada por varios impactos extraordinarios contabilizados en el periodo.



Eliminando los efectos de esas operaciones, el beneficio neto comparable del Grupo ACS asciende a € 380 millones , un 16,7% menor que el registrado en el primer semestre del 2011 como consecuencia, principalmente, de la menor contribución del área de Construcción.


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

11:00 Cifras paro EU, CPI EU ano
16:00 berny

Super mario se queda el fin de semana en casa.

Hoy puede arder Troya. Pero despues de comer y hacer la digestion.

MV no se relama las patitas, que las necesita para operar.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

¿el lunes es festivo en usa?


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿el lunes es festivo en usa?



Feiertag USA - Tag der Arbeit (Dia del trabajo) -aunque de algo me suena de que hacen media jornada-

Economic Calendar - Forexpros

>next-week

Edito: cerrado todo el dia


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Ago 2012)

Buenos días,

Sobre el -1% del DAX y los -4000 daxies. Si a esos felinos teutones les quedaran contratos, ¿los utilizarían para tirar el índice lo máximo posible y así poder recomprar más barato?. Si se han desecho de 4000 contratos sosteniendo el índice, ¿quiere decir que aún les queda munición para tirar?

Gracias Sr.P


----------



## paulistano (31 Ago 2012)

GUanoas días.

PArece que el Ibex ha frenado en el nivel que el sargento Bertok comentó que era clave.

Ahora veremos si tira esto arriba o hay que ver la sangre desde la trinchera:baba:


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No debe ser muy importante cuando no está Botín (que huele el dinero y la carroña mejor que nadie) ni Ruiz Mateos.



El pobre Ruizma, no puede.
A don Emilio no le debe interesar, o no puede, pero podría mandar a Alfredo Sanz.
Ya puestos también falta el futuro aspirante, Mario Conde.
Y para rematar la partida de mus, el yerno, Hurtangarín.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿el lunes es festivo en usa?



Si es así, el IBEX puede incluso subir inocho:

El tsunami vendrá del otro lado del Atlantico


----------



## VLADELUI (31 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias.

Aún no me decido a volver a entrar. Tal vez repita posiciones en BBVA y SAN, pero un 10% más baratas. Eso sería con BBVA sobre 5.40 y SAN en 5.20. De ahí al infierno o al cielo, a saber.

La verdad que no se ha dado mal el año, la putada es que una vez que entras no sabes si vas a vender en 5 días o en 5 meses para hacer beneficios. Me refiero a novatos/ignorantes en bolsa como yo. La clave parece ser no jugar con el dinero que vayas a precisar, cruzo los dedos.

Suerte.


----------



## sr.anus (31 Ago 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Aún no me decido a volver a entrar. Tal vez repita posiciones en BBVA y SAN, pero un 10% más baratas. Eso sería con BBVA sobre 5.40 y SAN en 5.20. De ahí al infierno o al cielo, a saber.
> 
> ...



En una de esas te quedaras pillado.... si no, que me lo digan a mi y mis fcc con -50%. Solo lar guardo para no repetir la tonteria de, algun dia subiran....


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Ago 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Aún no me decido a volver a entrar. Tal vez repita posiciones en BBVA y SAN, pero un 10% más baratas. Eso sería con BBVA sobre 5.40 y SAN en 5.20. De ahí al infierno o al cielo, a saber.
> 
> ...



Saludos afectuosos, yo, al igual que tu, me guio por mis instintos, asi me va. Antes me encantaba juguetear con SAN, antes. 5,20 es una entrada muy apetecible, eso si, como se vaya por debajo, simplemente te quedas pilladillo un tiempo, pero desde luego no es una entrada descabellada, tarde o temprano haras dinero con el Botin a ese precio.

Suerte.


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Ago 2012)

¿Alguien del foro trabaja con Self Bank?

Hay una opción intersante para los larguistas pillados ::. Este banco os permite alquilar vuestras acciones.

Self Bank. Alquila tus acciones e invierte en bolsa on line


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

Offtopic

Ordenador 1 - burbuja
Ordenador 2 - tladel

English Language Risk Matrix for Alert CVE-2012-4681

Esto es un fallo gordo en Java.

"CVSS Base Score 10.0 (Confidentiality, Integrity and Availability impacts)."


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Ago 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Aún no me decido a volver a entrar. Tal vez repita posiciones en BBVA y SAN, pero un 10% más baratas. Eso sería con BBVA sobre 5.40 y SAN en 5.20. De ahí al infierno o al cielo, a saber.
> 
> ...



La clave es NO JUGAR con el dinero.
Se trata de invertir, unas veces se gana (menos de lo esperado, siempre) y otras veces se pierde (nunca se espera perder, a priori)
Es importante usar la cabeza, tener niveles fijados (tanto de pérdida asumible como de ganancia esperada) y asumir las decisiones tomadas.

(Aun así somos bastantes los que pasamos de especular a corto, a invertir a largo, o muy largo) :´(


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Alguien del foro trabaja con Self Bank?
> 
> Hay una opción intersante para los larguistas pillados ::. Este banco os permite alquilar vuestras acciones.
> 
> Self Bank. Alquila tus acciones e invierte en bolsa on line



Joer que cosa mas rara, nu lo entiendo


----------



## Burbujilimo (31 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joer que cosa mas rara, nu lo entiendo



Resumido en maño:
¿Prohibición de cortos? 
Si, por los cojones.

Lo que estaría interesante saber es cuando han publicado esto, si antes de la prohibición o hace poco. Porque si es lo segundo y ya se tiran hasta por pedir prestadas a los particulares para ventas de prestadas (que no cortos, que están prohibidos por ser malosmalosmalos), sería MUY indicativo.


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joer que cosa mas rara, nu lo entiendo



Se trata de alquilar acciones que tengas en tu poder a un tercero a cambio de una renta, para que ese tercero venda tus acciones en el mercado. Quién vende las acciones que tú le alquilas, lo hace porque tiene espectativas de que esa acción va pa'abajo (posición corta) y las podrá recomprar más baratas. La diferencia entre el precio de venta y el de posterior compra, es su beneficio.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Alguien del foro trabaja con Self Bank?
> 
> Hay una opción intersante para los larguistas pillados ::. Este banco os permite alquilar vuestras acciones.
> 
> Self Bank. Alquila tus acciones e invierte en bolsa on line



Para que las Jimenez se estan poniendo las pilas

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Se trata de alquilar acciones que tengas en tu poder a un tercero a cambio de una renta, para que ese tercero venda tus acciones en el mercado. Quién vende las acciones que tú le alquilas, lo hace porque tiene espectativas de que esa acción va pa'abajo (posición corta) y las podrá recomprar más baratas. La diferencia entre el precio de venta y el de posterior compra, es su beneficio.



Lo que pasa es que si te dan el 5% si o si, dan por hecho que todo, absolutamente todo, va pa abajo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (31 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que si te dan el 5% si o si, dan por hecho que todo, absolutamente todo, va pa abajo.



No necesariamente. El banco sólo hace de intermediario y se lleva sus comisiones. 

La cuestión es si quién te las pide prestadas es Fulanito Menganez o en bloque alguien más gordo. Porque lo que si acabo de fijarme ahora es que permiten solicitarlo también a particulares.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Ago 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> No necesariamente. El banco sólo hace de intermediario y se lleva sus comisiones.
> 
> La cuestión es si quién te las pide prestadas es Fulanito Menganez o en bloque alguien más gordo. Porque lo que si acabo de fijarme ahora es que permiten solicitarlo también a particulares.



Así que las gacelas podemos "ponernos cortos" sin cfds?..... Qué jrandes somos!


----------



## sr.anus (31 Ago 2012)

por que no hay maximo guano en estos momentos? Todavia hay algun despistado que quiere comprar?


----------



## Burbujilimo (31 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Así que las gacelas podemos "ponernos cortos" sin cfds?..... Qué jrandes somos!



Que no, que no, que no es ponerse cortos que es malo malísimo y de especuladores sin corazón que comen niños crudos, por eso lo prohiben.

Simplemente los inversores más activos alquilan legalmente las acciones a los inversores más a largo plazo para poder venderlas y dar liquidez al mercado...

No es lo mismo, claramente no es lo mismo... :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Ago 2012)

A quien las alquila le dan hasta un 5% TAE. Qué coste tiene para el prestatario?

Self Bank es filial de internet de algún jrande?


----------



## pollastre (31 Ago 2012)

Buenas,

la verdad, no tengo la respuesta para esa pregunta ahora mismo. Puedo decirle lo que está pasando hoy en el DAX, pero no puedo decirle cuales son las intenciones de los institucionales a medio plazo (para mí, m/p = unos días). 

La razón es que todas mis herramientas son cuantitativas (numéricas), se basan en lo que está ocurriendo en cada momento en el mercado, y no en lo que podría ocurrir atendiendo a que en este momento estamos en tal o cual figura o configuración. Digamos que yo "vivo al día" en ese sentido. Al respecto de dónde podrían llevarse el precio en los próximos días, tal vez un AT-tero podría contestar a eso mejor que yo.




Manu_alcala dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Sobre el -1% del DAX y los -4000 daxies. Si a esos felinos teutones les quedaran contratos, ¿los utilizarían para tirar el índice lo máximo posible y así poder recomprar más barato?. Si se han desecho de 4000 contratos sosteniendo el índice, ¿quiere decir que aún les queda munición para tirar?
> 
> Gracias Sr.P


----------



## ponzi (31 Ago 2012)

Recomiendo un libro que aunque basico sus aportaciones son fundamentales para el dia a dia


http://economiapersonal.com/el-hombre-mas-rico-de-babilonia-7-reglas-para-llenar-tu-bolsillo/

Para cualquier inversor o trader la regla num 4 deberia tatuarsela en la frente

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Pedazo peponian


----------



## ponzi (31 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pedazo peponian



Que exagerado....Veis a Don Pepito y ya le llamais Don Jose 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que exagerado....Veis a Don Pepito y ya le llamais Don Jose
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Claro la vela del dax de más de 40 puntos en un ratejo es todos los días normal,


----------



## ponzi (31 Ago 2012)

..........


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que exagerado....Veis a Don Pepito y ya le llamais Don Jose
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Un leoncio ha encendido el compi despues de las vacaciones, no se si sera con D. Pepito, pero todavia esta temblando todo. Como decia aquel muxxxxa tejnolojia alcista.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

El BCE supervisará todos los bancos de la Eurozona a partir de 2014 - elEconomista.es


----------



## wetpiñata (31 Ago 2012)

Gargamel y la Mujer sin Cuello en el 24h.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Gargamel y la Mujer sin Cuello en el 24h.



¿a qué le llamará "precios razonables" esta tipa...?


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

MEEECCC Esta vez si ha tocado. Vaya con D. Pepito!!!

A ver lo que nos hacen ahora, cara o cruz.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (31 Ago 2012)

La bajada de ayer del ibex se hizo con uno de los volúmenes más bajos del año, sino el más bajo. 

De hecho, en todo este mes el volumen ha sido bajísimo, así que cualquier subida o bajada a lo largo del mes, a mi no me dice gran cosa porque están metiendo estos meneos con bastante poco dinero. 

Hasta que no vuelvan los leoncios de las vacaciones, cualquier patrón que se vea estos días no me parece muy fiable (más allá del intradía o del muy corto plazo).


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Ya verás la que va a liar el barbas

Hoy a las 16:00h festival de lucecitas rojas/verdes


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

Nunca aprendere. Entrada pequena en TECDAX siguiendo al gacelon gordo que ha entrado.

QSC AG | Aktie | 513700 | DE0005137004 | Börse Frankfurt

Me cortaran las orejas .... y lo se. Objetivo 2,10 - 2,12 y luego ya veremos.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Madre mía

no paran de subir


----------



## Navarrorum (31 Ago 2012)

¿Que le pasa a Iberia que va en caida libre dia tras dia...?

Pues con este rebotillo me está poniendo ojitos...


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ago 2012)

Saludos. Ya se ha consumado el fin de esta escoria llamada españa, les veo animados con las subidas, lastima que obedezcan en parte a nuestro exitoso bad bank.

Sin mas, buen provecho. Mañana a disfrutar aun mas pagando mas por menos.


----------



## Krim (31 Ago 2012)

¿5º asalto a los 7k del DAX? Estos tíos tienen moral, amén de huevos y sobre todo pasta...

Además este lo han hecho a lo grande, cogiendo 100 pipos de "carrerilla". Pero si el Rajoy habla a las 16h es muy posible que les hunda en cuestión de minutos XD.


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

..........


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias superhuevones :Baile:



Cómo van tus cortos?


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ¿Que le pasa a Iberia que va en caida libre dia tras dia...?
> 
> Pues con este rebotillo me está poniendo ojitos...



Que se está viendo claramente que lo que hay en España es un cagarro lleno de problemas. Cada día está más claro que se lo va a quedar todo con mando en plazo BA.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

Krim dijo:


> ¿5º asalto a los 7k del DAX? Estos tíos tienen moral, amén de huevos y sobre todo pasta...
> 
> Además este lo han hecho a lo grande, cogiendo 100 pipos de "carrerilla". Pero si el Rajoy habla a las 16h es muy posible que les hunda en cuestión de minutos XD.



Tienen pasta pero sobre todo, saben cómo hacerlo para esquilmar a los pequeñines.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Barbas incoming


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

Nos incorporamos con todas las armas preparadas.


----------



## sr.anus (31 Ago 2012)

me recomendais recoger pipas antes de que hable el hombre ese con gafas y barbas?


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> me recomendais recoger pipas antes de que hable el hombre ese con gafas y barbas?



yo no me agacharía a recoger nada :fiufiu::::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> yo no me agacharía a recoger nada :fiufiu::::fiufiu:



Pastillas de jabon por todas partes!!


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

Aviso urgente:

Bear's time is coming!


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

Ya tengo el cargador preparado para enchufar cortos en Starbucks. Hay que esperar un poquito más arriba y zas!


----------



## Krim (31 Ago 2012)

Mamá, en ocasiones veo hombres con barba. Tengo miedo.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

No me extraña 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

El Lunes es festivo usa

En usa tienen que estar de saldo


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya tengo el cargador preparado para enchufar cortos en Starbucks. Hay que esperar un poquito más arriba y zas!



Cuidado con la primera reacción. Las chapas del barbas no son como la publicación de un resultado.


----------



## Burbujilimo (31 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado con la primera reacción. Las chapas del barbas no son como la publicación de un resultado.



Cierto, que luego resulta que en la primera media hora dice que va largo, en la segunda que su mujer va corta, en la tercera que su cuñao va largo, y la clave está en como va el peluquero de la amante, que es el que menciona en 10º lugar...


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Ago 2012)

El Forex anticipa la jugada.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

Pepe Luí, que tío más asqueroso.

PMI de Chicago de agosto baja a 53 desde 53,7 cuando se esperaba bajada a 53,5.

Índice de empleo sube a 57,1 desde 53,3.

Índice de producción sube a 57,4 desde 54,5.

Índice de nuevos pedidos sube a 54,8 desde 52,9

Índice de precios pagados sube a 57 desde 54,7.

Como vemos, el empeoramiento es muy ligero pero por dentro hay muy buenos datos, pero todo esto es un arma de doble filo. Evidentemente es bueno para la economía, pero todo lo que sea mejora, aleja el QE2 y eso puede hacer daño a los mercados aumentando la incertidumbre de cara a lo que diga Bernanke.

*La baza que queda es que la mejora sea débil y se necesite energizarla, cosa que eso sí ayudaría al QE3*.


----------



## sr.anus (31 Ago 2012)

al final recogi velas, y casi he compensado la visita de pandoro de ayer


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

Empieza el meneo en TF=1 min


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Lucecitas de colores

Ahí están


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El Forex anticipa la jugada.



Pues acaba de marcarse una vuelta con volumen en timeframe horario muy relevante.

Se va a poder pescar muy bien hoy, pero tiene que ser rápido, en SEAL mode.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Subidita flanders, como me temía

Mucha gacela usa con papel mientras los leoncios están con daikiris


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Aviso urgente:
> 
> Bear's time is coming!



uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Bernanke 
Dice que está abierto a utilizar más QE como sea necesario para ayudar... pero no hay muestras de concreción.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Pepe Luí hablame de esa vela de las 16:00h

JAJAJA


----------



## Sipanha (31 Ago 2012)

Puño de Bernake!. ::


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

Bueno, el próximo movimiento del culibex es el bueno. Los niveles marcados están muy claros.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Puño de Bernake!. ::



Me parece que no...::

_Dice que está abierto a utilizar más QE como sea necesario para ayudar... pero no hay muestras de concreción.

Considera que los QE han dado apoyo significativo y resta importancia al coste.

Sigue pensando que el crecimiento actual es bajo y el mercado laboral se ha estancado.

Dice que la FED dará más apoyo como sea necesario para promover una recuperación económica más fuerte y sostenible dentro de un contexto de estabilidad de precios.

Habla más de lo normal de los riesgo de las madidas no convencionales pero dice que si las condiciones económicas así lo justifican, no debería descartarse un mayor uso de las mismas.

Die que se necesita que la economía crezca más deprisa para que las tasa de empleo consistente con pleno empleo.

Pues bueno. Sigue con el arma levantada pero no dice que dispara y sigue esperando. Esto es lo que no gusta al mercado, aunque no es malo del todo porque está al preparado para actuar... pero ahora no.

Quizá está esperando a ver qué pasos da el BCE para saber si un QE nuevo va a tener apoyo de medidas creíbles desde Europa y no es dinero tirado en el corto plazo.

*Decepción para los que lo esperaban "ya".*_


----------



## Sipanha (31 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me parece que no...::
> 
> _Dice que está abierto a utilizar más QE como sea necesario para ayudar... pero no hay muestras de concreción.
> 
> ...




Tienes toda la razon, pero ya sabemos que pasa cuando todo el mundo se pone en el mismo lado del barco....


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno, el próximo movimiento del culibex es el bueno. Los niveles marcados están muy claros.



Maestro, disculpe mi ignorancia: ¿Puede poner un ejemplo?


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

En los 7400 reanudamos el rebote alcista.

Hasta ese momento, vuestros dineros forman parte de la trituradora.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Maestro, disculpe mi ignorancia: ¿Puede poner un ejemplo?



Por debajo de 7285 nos vamos a probar los 7170. Por encima de los 7400, se va hacia arriba con claridad.

Cuidado porque el martes vuelven los que mandan.


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por debajo de 7285 nos vamos a probar los 7170. Por encima de los 7400, se va hacia arriba con claridad.
> 
> Cuidado porque el martes vuelven los que mandan.



Así me gusta: ¡Alto y claro!

Gracias.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Ago 2012)

menudo meneo en los metales y que decir del sp


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Que reversal han metido


----------



## ponzi (31 Ago 2012)

Alaa una alegria para el cuerpo. Cada vez que miro las acciones de iberdrola y los recibos de la luz veo un pequeño esclavo como decia Arkad (el hombre mas rico e babilonia) trabajando para mi  Me vais a pagar la luz a precio de scort de lujo....seguir usando el internete que ya vereis el recibo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

A cuchillazos se ha quitado los cortos...buf, me temo que esta vez si pueden superar los 1415


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alaa una alegria para el cuerpo. Cada vez que miro las acciones de iberdrola y los recibos de la luz veo un pequeño esclavo como decia Arkad (el hombre mas rico e babilonia) trabajando para mi  Me vais a pagar la luz a precio de scort de lujo....seguir usando el internete que ya vereis el recibo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Como empiece yo con el trigo vas a comer ostias ...ienso:


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A cuchillazos se ha quitado los cortos...buf, me temo que esta vez si pueden superar los 1415



(DAX) Aun mandaran un PE 6 (Peponian 6). El PE 5 rompio un poco por arriba.

Que Jrande es Don Jato.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> (DAX) Aun mandaran un PE 6 (Peponian 6). El PE 5 rompio un poco por arriba.
> 
> Que Jrande es Don Jato.



Son las 17:00h

Ahora toca fin de fiesta


----------



## Sipanha (31 Ago 2012)

Parece que los chiquicortos estan claudicando... amos parriba.


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ago 2012)

Esta va por el impuestazo. Echa otra copa pepe que un no voy fino.

Ole.

1420.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Como empiece yo con el trigo vas a comer ostias ...ienso:



No me eches la culpa del recibo de la luz mira a Ree,Enagas,Abengoa,Isolux y al Sepi esos si que se lo han llevado calentito nunca mejor dicho. Asume las subidas de la luz, ahora en vez de operar de 9 a 17:30 habra que operar de 15 a 17:30 total hasta que no abre el chiringuito Bernanke esta todo muy parado....Qie llevas futuros de trigo??

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A cuchillazos se ha quitado los cortos...buf, me temo que esta vez si pueden superar los 1415



Los cortos han podido ganarse sus 10 pipos de rigor. Si querían más ..... se han quedado sin todo. No está el mercado del intradía o de pocos días para más de 10 pipos en SP.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Como empiece yo con el trigo vas a comer ostias ...ienso:



Siempre quedará un whopper por 3 euros 

A mí el trigo y ese tipo de cultivos en general .... me suenan a subsidio y al paisano debajo del árbol tomando la sombra con su bota de vino y su iphone. Luego cuando va a manifestarse, se pone las ropas más viejas/sucias y la boina. Spain's show time.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los cortos han podido ganarse sus 10 pipos de rigor. Si querían más ..... se han quedado sin todo. No está el mercado del intradía o de pocos días para más de 10 pipos en SP.



Lo chungo son los que hayan entrado cortos, por ejemplo, a los 1399 diciendo: "Venga,ahora rompemos los mínimos de ayer"...Y después solo compras Hemoal ::


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los malos son los que hayan entrado cortos, por ejemplo, a los 1399 diciendo: "Venga,ahora rompemos los mínimos de ayer"...Y después solo compras Hemoal ::



Valía solo con ver el chart diario y corroborar que los 96 no se habían roto. Ahí es donde hay tomate.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Ago 2012)

Y vuelve a lucir FSLR. +5% ¡ Qué pena de ser miedoso!


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Valía solo con ver el chart diario y corroborar que los 96 no se habían roto. Ahí es donde hay tomate.



Demasiado riguroso. La gacela media piensa "Que me pierdo la bajada" mientras ve velas rojas por todas partes. Todo al rojo y...


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y vuelve a lucir FSLR. +5% ¡ Qué pena de ser miedoso!



Es como follarse a una leona. Araña pero merece la pena.


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Ago 2012)

Es increible, pero que panda de HP, lo van a dejar clavado en +-7400, imposible saber la direccion del viento el lunes, y menos sin USA. Todo bien, prima disparada, pero todo apunta arriba, es decir que pensamos que va pa bajo, pero el sentimiento contrario, arriba, pero como lo saben, pues pa bajo, y a si hasta el infinito y mas alla.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Esta ve si se pelan los 1415, plimo


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

Aun dejaran el DAX en 7003. Vamos para bingo


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

Yo sigo diciendo que el fondo es muy alcista pero tanto SP como IBEX tienen un estocástico que está pidiendo a gritos seguir su recorrido descendente (que lo puede hacer con una serie de precios lateral).

Para los largos: no está el tema como para lanzarse a tumba abierta, que luego vuelve uno a casa revolcado y sin la cartera. Esas resacas son muy jodidas de llevar.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Aun dejaran el DAX en 7003. Vamos para bingo



Eso es de muy sinverguenzas...en el ibex seguro que sí lo harían


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo sigo diciendo que el fondo es muy alcista pero tanto SP como IBEX tienen un estocástico que está pidiendo a gritos seguir su recorrido descendente (que lo puede hacer con una serie de precios lateral).
> 
> Para los largos: no está el tema como para lanzarse a tumba abierta, que luego vuelve uno a casa revolcado y sin la cartera. Esas resacas son muy jodidas de llevar.



De largos a pecho descubierto, cuidadín.

De hecho yo estoy vendiendo poco a poco lo que tengo usano


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Ago 2012)

El reversal pandoril ha sido de libro ::

El Forex ha avanzado el movimiento previo.



Spoiler



</******><no******></no******>[/IMG]




Con spoiler pandoril para que no se indigne la señora de Sipanha


----------



## optimistic1985 (31 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El reversal pandoril ha sido de libro ::
> 
> El Forex ha avanzado el movimiento previo.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (31 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es como follarse a una leona. Araña pero merece la pena.



Tu sabiduria popular me inquieta. Cuando creia que habias alcanzado el olimpo del conocimiento contra el japaleño cat te superas a ti mismo  Eres el apple de las frases burbujeras siempre tienes un as bajo la manga

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Ago 2012)

Amigo Bertok, hemos cerrado en 7420, ¿Seguiremos para arriba?


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es como follarse a una leona. Araña pero merece la pena.



Pues ahí estamos, pero no me quito los calcetines, por si hay que salir por pies.


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Ago 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Amigo Bertok, hemos cerrado en 7420, ¿Seguiremos para arriba?



Te lo dire claro, si y no.


----------



## optimistic1985 (31 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Te lo dire claro, si y no.



Trampa para entendidos de AT?


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Amigo Bertok, hemos cerrado en 7420, ¿Seguiremos para arriba?



Esto está imposible. Lo han dejado justo al límite y el lunes no hay usanos.

Cualquiera se fía de la sesión de lunes :fiufiu: y con la pauta del primer día de mes.

El lunes con mi dinero no juegan salvo para el ultracorto.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Amigo Bertok, hemos cerrado en 7420, ¿Seguiremos para arriba?



Bertok va a convertir la trinchera en un auténtico mirador a la altura de TOR.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pues ahí estamos, pero no me quito los calcetines, por si hay que salir por pies.



Los colegas de R3v3nANT no se quitan ni las playeras!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esto está imposible. Lo han dejado justo al límite y el lunes no hay usanos.
> 
> Cualquiera se fía de la sesión de lunes :fiufiu: y con la pauta del primer día de mes.
> 
> El lunes con mi dinero no juegan salvo para el ultracorto.



Están seguros ustedes que no abren los futuros ::?


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ago 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/340212-deficit-del-se-dispara-4-6-a.html

Viva el vino.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Ago 2012)

menudos usanos como lo estan tirando para mí es un fake


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menudos usanos como lo estan tirando para mí es un fake



no le sobra razon


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/340212-deficit-del-se-dispara-4-6-a.html
> 
> Viva el vino.



viva el vino y las gacelas :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok va a convertir la trinchera en un auténtico mirador a la altura de TOR.



Pásame una de esas torres solares pa calentar el agua ::


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/340212-deficit-del-se-dispara-4-6-a.html
> 
> Viva el vino.



Le respondo con su firma :"RIP España. Haciendo oficial el fangal en el que nos hemos metido."

Y?, que tengo que hacer

- Dilapidar mis ahorros en preferentes?

- Comprar 3 pisos a 350.000 Eur, porque si los compro a 70.000 Eur soy malo malisimo?

- Me corto las venas, o me las dejo largas?

Cada uno capea el temporal lo mejor que puede, individual y colectivamente.

Sr. Jato, casi le cae un zanks, pero he logrado reprimirme.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/340212-deficit-del-se-dispara-4-6-a.html
> 
> Viva el vino.



compadre, un placer volver a leerle.


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Le respondo con su firma :"RIP España. Haciendo oficial el fangal en el que nos hemos metido."
> 
> Y?, que tengo que hacer
> 
> ...



No digo lo contrario. Solo pretendo que los que no se enteran de la fiesta, se jodan y espabilen. Los que pululais por este hilo de sobra sabeis lo que hay.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> No digo lo contrario. Solo pretendo que los que no se enteran de la fiesta, se jodan y espabilen. *Los que pululais por este hilo de sobra sabeis lo que hay*.



Demasiado generoso te leo. Algún indocumentado siemprealcista hay por aquí 8:


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Demasiado generoso te leo. Algún indocumentado siemprealcista hay por aquí 8:



Alguien me nombra?


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

JO JO

Bankia perdió 4.448 millones hasta junio: el FROB anuncia una inyección inminente de capital - elEconomista.es


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> No digo lo contrario. Solo pretendo que los que no se enteran de la fiesta, se jodan y espabilen. Los que pululais por este hilo de sobra sabeis lo que hay.



Sorries, es que hoy despues de ver a "esos" dos hablando en tv, me han dejado mal cuerpo.

Prensa alemana: el berny acerca la esperanza a una nueva inyeccion monetaria.

Pandoro va a traer a su Plimo y que tiene mas "cualidades" y nos van a poner a todos firmes.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> JO JO
> 
> Bankia perdió 4.448 millones hasta junio: el FROB anuncia una inyección inminente de capital - elEconomista.es



¿Tu big tu ..... ? Kwen su fruta mare. HDLGP


----------



## Manu_alcala (31 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> No digo lo contrario. Solo pretendo que los que no se enteran de la fiesta, se jodan y espabilen. Los que pululais por este hilo de sobra sabeis lo que hay.



Amigo, es lo que tiene la ludopatía (en mi caso).

PD: Por curiosidad, ¿No será usted rafaxl?

PD2: Parece que han enterrado el oso sin asegurarse si estaba muerto (SP).


----------



## TenienteDan (31 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> JO JO
> 
> Bankia perdió 4.448 millones hasta junio: el FROB anuncia una inyección inminente de capital - elEconomista.es



La trama de este trozo de mierda bancario yo creo que está lejos de acabar.

Todavía nos da alguna sorpresa que produzca un LehmanBrothers 2.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



mataresfacil dijo:


> Alguien me nombra?



Eres uno de esos foreros de burbuja a los que vale la pena leer por el tronchamiento que cojo con tus posts 

No se dejen engañar por el seudo-ambiente alcista de hoy, es todo pólvora mojada, el volumen sigue indicando que nos vamos abajo.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ago 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> La trama de este trozo de mierda bancario yo creo que está lejos de acabar.
> 
> Todavía nos da alguna sorpresa que produzca un LehmanBrothers 2.



Han superado a Lehman

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lehman_Brothers

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Demasiado generoso te leo. Algún indocumentado siemprealcista hay por aquí 8:



:XX::XX::XX:, que perrete!!!! siempre habra una excepcion pero de los que leo aqui todos tienen los pies en la tierra (espero).

PD: Atentos al brent, con la subida de esta semana (+- 114-115 us$) mas el porculazo de mañana, la chofa en 1,60€/l esta servido.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:, que perrete!!!! siempre habra una excepcion pero de los que leo aqui todos tienen los pies en la tierra (espero).
> 
> PD: Atentos al brent, con la subida de esta semana (+- 114-115 us$) mas el porculazo de mañana, la chofa en 1,60€/l esta servido.



Siempre pongo 20 leuros y voy más despacio. Total ando lo mismo.

Que se jodan.

quieren arruinar el país, les ayudamos.


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

PD: me estoy leyendo lo que han firmado hoy y voy a peor.

http://ep00.epimg.net/descargables/2012/08/31/5613052038d311bd4cb7c472697fd9e4.pdf

Artículo 5. Valoración

3. La valoración se sujetará al procedimiento y se realizará de conformidad con los criterios que determine con carácter general el FROB, mediante acuerdo de su Comisión Rectora, siguiendo metodologías comúnmente aceptadas. La valoración tomará como base las proyecciones económico-financieras de la entidad, con las modificaciones y ajustes que consideren procedentes los expertos designados por el FROB, y deberá tener en cuenta las circunstancias existentes en el momento de aplicación de los instrumentos que se vayan a utilizar y la necesidad de preservar la estabilidad financiera. En ningún caso se tendrán en cuenta para la determinación del valor económico de la entidad los apoyos financieros públicos recibidos o que se vayan a recibir del FROB en el marco de un proceso de reestructuración o de resolución, y que este hubiera desembolsado en virtud de cualquier tipo de asistencia financiera a una entidad. (valoracion segun proyecciones y circunstancias de la empresa, vamos que toda la normativa de valoracion de activos y pasivos .....) 

Artículo 13. Condiciones para la reestructuración.
Procederá la reestructuración de una entidad de crédito cuando esta requiera apoyo
financiero público para garantizar su viabilidad y existan elementos objetivos que hagan
razonablemente previsible que dicho apoyo será reembolsado o recuperado en los plazos
previstos para cada instrumento en el capítulo V. Asimismo, se podrá prever la
reestructuración de una entidad de crédito sin la presencia de los elementos objetivos
anteriores, cuando la resolución de la entidad produciría efectos gravemente perjudiciales
para la estabilidad del sistema financiero en su conjunto, de modo que resulta preferible su reestructuración a efectos de minimizar el uso de recursos públicos.

(Por la buenas o por las malas)

Artículo 15. Instrumentos de reestructuración.

b) La transmisión de activos o pasivos a una sociedad de gestión de activos. (ojo, activos Y pasivos)

Y la consolidacion se la pasan ..... 

4.c) El plan presentado no fuera viable o se revelase insuficiente, a juicio del Banco de
España, para superar la situación de debilidad a la que se enfrenta la entidad, o no se
aceptasen por esta las modificaciones o medidas adicionales requeridas por el Banco de
España. (subjetivo, imperativo)

Vamos, en resumen subjetivo, imperativo, llama a la desconsolidacion y "pase" al Frob.

Y el Frob hasta el 12 de Septiembre no tiene "gasolina".

Como digan nein no llegamos ni a octubre.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> PD: me estoy leyendo lo que han firmado hoy y voy a peor.
> 
> http://ep00.epimg.net/descargables/2012/08/31/5613052038d311bd4cb7c472697fd9e4.pdf
> 
> ...



No se preocupe

La gente sólo entiende de tele.

Hoy A3 abre el telediario con una noticia light de esto y vendiéndolo como de guay, SUBIDAS sustanciosas en el IBEX, incendio en Malaga, que calor hace, otra chorri noticia, deportes y aqui no ha pasado nada.

Las mass-media borreguera no debe inquietarse


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

Sip, yo solo se batirme con leoncios, no con gente "normal".

Mucho ojo que esto puede tener repercusion en bolsa:

Pase de participaciones en empresas a valor de mercado, con lo que no se produciria una venta "descontrolada" como muchos esperan.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Artículo 5. Valoración
> 
> 3. La valoración se sujetará al procedimiento y se realizará de conformidad con los criterios que determine con carácter general el FROB, mediante acuerdo de su Comisión Rectora, siguiendo metodologías comúnmente aceptadas. La valoración tomará como base las proyecciones económico-financieras de la entidad, con las modificaciones y ajustes que consideren procedentes los expertos designados por el FROB, y deberá tener en cuenta las circunstancias existentes en el momento de aplicación de los instrumentos que se vayan a utilizar y la necesidad de preservar la estabilidad financiera. En ningún caso se tendrán en cuenta para la determinación del valor económico de la entidad los apoyos financieros públicos recibidos o que se vayan a recibir del FROB en el marco de un proceso de reestructuración o de resolución, y que este hubiera desembolsado en virtud de cualquier tipo de asistencia financiera a una entidad. (valoracion segun proyecciones y circunstancias de la empresa, vamos que toda la normativa de valoracion de activos y pasivos .....)



Podrían haber dicho: 'valoraremos al precio que a nosotros nos de la realísima gana' y se habrían quedado más anchos habiendo empleado menos esfuerzo, pero...es que no colaría ante la UE, aunque realmente no va a colar.

PD: ahora entiendo la dificultad que entraña ser ministro de economía ::


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

Por cierto las caralibro las regalan...otro día más


----------



## kikepm (31 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No se preocupe
> 
> La gente sólo entiende de tele.
> 
> ...



Buenas.

Muy cierto, en la uno han estado con noticias del incendio de Málaga, de la Gomera y tal hasta las 15:15 medidas. No salía de mi asombro.


----------



## burbublase (31 Ago 2012)

2. En caso de resolución de entidades de crédito que pertenezcan a un grupo o
conglomerado financiero:

a) El FROB, al adoptar las medidas y ejercitar las facultades que, al efecto, le confiere este real decreto-ley, minimizará el impacto que dichas medidas y facultades puedan tener eventualmente en el resto de las entidades del grupo o conglomerado y en el grupo o conglomerado en su conjunto

(En caso de quiebra bye bye consolidacion)

Artículo 57. Deber de secreto.
1. Los datos, documentos e informaciones que obren en poder del FROB en virtud de las
funciones que le encomienda este real decreto-ley tendrán carácter reservado y, con las
excepciones previstas en la normativa vigente, no podrán ser divulgados a ninguna persona o autoridad, ni utilizados con finalidades distintas de aquellas para las que fueron obtenidos. Este carácter reservado cesará desde el momento en que los interesados hagan públicos los hechos a los que los datos, documentos e informaciones se refieren.

... y transparente


----------



## boquiman (31 Ago 2012)

Como es viernes y hay que calentar motores de cara al fin de semana a ver que os parece esta caña de canción... Hay que ver como está Ana Fernández la de los protegidos... Guapísima :Baile:

[YOUTUBE]x3TYSKL29xo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

AMD está inmerso en un enorme canal bajista (de años) y está muy próximo a la línea de soporte en 3,30 dolares. Sería una oportunidad excelente para un largo de más de 3 dolares de target alcista en unos 6 meses.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pásame una de esas torres solares pa calentar el agua ::



En estos momento no tengo propiedad de ninguna al no ser accionista pero no dude que usted las tendrá en su cueva.

A mí lo que está haciendo FSLR ahora mismo me está gustando mucho, sobre todo si lo visualizo en el timeframe de horas.

Veo que no te gusta aquello diferente al sota, caballo y rey. Te ruego que me digas qué tipo de valores (para compararlos con FSLR y otros) que crees que son dignos de tradear (para arriba o para abajo según el momento de mercado).

Guante lanzado.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En estos momento no tengo propiedad de ninguna al no ser accionista pero no dude que usted las tendrá en su cueva.
> 
> A mí lo que está haciendo FSLR ahora mismo me está gustando mucho, sobre todo si lo visualizo en el timeframe de horas.
> 
> ...



¿te gusta FSLR porque tantea el soporte de los 19.8$ y rebota?


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

Por si todavía no os habéis enterado


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En estos momento no tengo propiedad de ninguna al no ser accionista pero no dude que usted las tendrá en su cueva.
> 
> A mí lo que está haciendo FSLR ahora mismo me está gustando mucho, sobre todo si lo visualizo en el timeframe de horas.
> 
> ...



EON, RWE, FCC, BBVA (a futuro), IBE (1,X euros más abajo), Repsol, .....

No debato con gacelillas gordas ::


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿te gusta FSLR porque tantea el soporte de los 19.8$ y rebota?



Me gusta porque lo puede perder perfectamente.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> EON, RWE, FCC, BBVA (a futuro), IBE (1,X euros más abajo), Repsol, .....
> 
> No debato con gacelillas gordas ::



FCC, el churribex, BBVA, ..... jorl.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

No recomendado para negacionistas

*Un invierno caliente*, by M. Marple.

Caben pocas dudas de que en otoño Madrid y quizá otras partes de España se van a convertir en Atenas. Finalmente, los recortes en el gasto público van a empezar a morder, y se van a ver meses y meses de protestas y huelgas. Pero el calendario electoral complica las cosas. Guste o no, el gobierno tiene una mayoría absoluta y varios años por delante antes de las próximas elecciones, y los diputados del PP tienen muy pocos incentivos para derribar a Mariguano, dado la falta total de candidatos alternativos. Les veo perfectamente capaces de enrocarse y aguantar el chaparrón hasta el verano que viene; Papandreu aguantó dos años.

Pero antes o después llegará el gobierno de salvación nacional PPSOE (UPyD dudo que cayera en la trampa), ya sea porque Mariguano sucumbe a la presión (si las revueltas se salieran de madre) y convoca elecciones, o porque elementos del PP, con apoyo del PSOE y Campechano I le hacen la cama. El gobierno de salvación podría estar encabezado por un tecnocrata a lo Monti (sin elecciones), o ser una Große Koalition política (tras elecciones). Nótese que seguimos el modelo griego con pequeñas variaciones: España sí es Grecia, solo que más grande.
El factor fundamental, como en Grecia, es que el cambio de gobierno no trairá ningún alivio. Desde la UE seguirán apretando (más aún que en el caso griego, porque las sumas comprometidas son mayores, y ya se ha quemado la opción de prometer medidas sin cumplir); así que el gobierno, sea el que sea, no tendrá más opción que seguir recortando y quemándose. No hay margen para ceder a la presión de la calle; tampoco calma o capacidad para plantear una reforma a fondo de la economía, solo recortar sin pensar. La depresión crónica continuará durante al menos una década. El PPSOE implosionará (aunque crearán marcas alternativas para seguir rascando). Antes o después, ganará las elecciones un proponente del simpa y la salida del euro. Entonces llegará el caos de verdad, con crédito cero, nacionalizaciones y expropiaciones sin criterio, y PV y Catalunya buscando la salida.

Alemania lamentará mucho lo sucedido (y el billón de euros perdido por el bundesbank), pero no es nada que no se pueda arreglar con la impresora (que ya no será problema, dado que en el euro solo quedarán países responsables, dispuestos a someter sus cuentas a controles comunes – una auténtica unión fiscal). Francia podrá elegir si quiere estar dentro o fuera.

Solo un escenario, naturalmente. No lo tomen en serio.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ago 2012)

¿hay futuros en usa hasta las 15:30h para el Lunes?

edit: ya lo he visto, hasta las 16:30h


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No recomendado para negacionistas
> 
> *Un invierno caliente*, by M. Marple.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2012)

First y Trina han mostrado hoy un transfondo muy interesante. Subían con fuerza y sin que haya cambiado el panorama, se han tirado todo el día cada vez más abajo y han cerrado abajo. Hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

Este post data de Octubre de 2006 ::

*Lo que nos dicen: la cabra de Golgafrinchan o el aterrizaje suave
*
Primera premisa: la burbuja inmobiliaria está en pleno proceso de desinflado. Las ventas bajan, los precios empiezan a caer. El exceso de demanda que empujó los precios hacia arriba se ha dado la vuelta, y ahora hay exceso de oferta: 600.000 pisos terminados este año, más los especuladores que se salen del mercado, para una demanda en la que ya quedan pocos hipotecables, en la que ya no habrá especuladores, y con la banca aparentemente no muy dispuesta a seguir financiando la juerga. Este exceso solo se puede ajustar mediante bajada de precios, gradual pero inexorable y profunda.

El aterrizaje suave es una fantasía: cualquiera con un poco de sentido común se da cuenta de que semejante ajuste entre oferta y demanda es improbabilísimo. La decisión de construir una promoción se toma con años de antelación, estimando malamente una demanda de la que sólo hay vagas indicaciones. Es como pilotar un trasatlántico en un estrecho, tardas años en virar, y para entonces es demasiado tarde. Teóricamente este ajuste puede suceder, pero sólo por pura casualidad. En el caso español no hay ni siquiera medidas que pudieran ayudar a conseguir este escenario: la política monetaria es del BCE, y la fiscal está maniatada por otros compromisos.

Segunda premisa: el gobierno colectivamente no puede ser tan tonto de creerse lo del aterrizaje suave. Saben cuanto se vende y cuanto se construye. Saben que el tenderete inmobiliario se cae, y sin duda les preocupa el efecto que esto tendrá en la economía (via reducción del consumo por parte de pepitos agobiados y aumento del paro de la construcción). Pero no pueden anunciar que esto se va al garete por razones obvias: el pánico resultante causaría mucho más daño a la economía, serían acusados de causar la crisis. Por responsabilidad y por su propio interés electoral, solo pueden decir lo que la mayoría de la gente quiere oir.

Me recuerda aquella historia en “The Hitch-hiker’s Guide to the Galaxy” sobre el planeta Golgafrinchan, cuyos habitantes se libraron de la porción más inútil de su población contándoles que el planeta estaba a punto de ser devorado por una estrella-cabra gigante, y mandándoles en una nave espacial a buscar otro planeta; los líderes y la población útil seguirían luego en otras naves. Los inútiles aceptaron esta historia sin dudarlo, porque era lo que querían oir.

¿Qué hará el gobierno cuando los precios finalmente bajen más allá de toda duda, posiblemente acompañados de una crisis severa? Culpar a la corrupción, donde saben que el PP no les puede tocar sin dañarse tanto o más, parecería ser la estrategia elegida de momento. Se aceptan sugerencias.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Ago 2012)

Recuerdo cuando era pequeño (y todos eramos pobres) ir en el coche de mi padre y ver grandes colas en las gasolineras porque al día siguiente iba a subir UNA PESETA el litro de gasolina. Hoy he vuelto a ver esas colas en todas las gasolineras por las que he pasado, colas que hacía más de una década que no observaba. Volvemos a ser pobres? No, en realidad hemos despertado de la ilusión de que somos ricos. Feliz IVA nuevo!

P.D.: Buen fin de semana y espero que ya tengáis lleno el depósito.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando era pequeño (y todos eramos pobres) ir en el coche de mi padre y ver grandes colas en las gasolineras porque al día siguiente iba a subir UNA PESETA el litro de gasolina. Hoy he vuelto a ver esas colas en todas las gasolineras por las que he pasado, colas que hacía más de una década que no observaba. Volvemos a ser pobres? No, en realidad hemos despertado de la ilusión de que somos ricos. Feliz IVA nuevo!
> 
> P.D.: Buen fin de semana y espero que ya tengáis lleno el depósito.



También lo he visto en la N-II, y he pensado, que raro en esa gasolinera nunca hay gente.
Es de las más baratas después de Mataró.

Feliz IVA nuevo


----------



## juanfer (1 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Francia podrá elegir si quiere estar dentro o fuera.
> 
> Solo un escenario, naturalmente. No lo tomen en serio.



Francia sera la que destruya el euro. España e Italia es una risa a lado de la economia Francesa, sindicalizada hasta la medula con un pais intervencionista, Francia va arder y el incendio llegara al corazon de europa.

Ademas a los alemanes les interesa mantener a Grecia, España para irse de vacaciones.


----------



## juanfer (1 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando era pequeño (y todos eramos pobres) ir en el coche de mi padre y ver grandes colas en las gasolineras porque al día siguiente iba a subir UNA PESETA el litro de gasolina. Hoy he vuelto a ver esas colas en todas las gasolineras por las que he pasado, colas que hacía más de una década que no observaba. Volvemos a ser pobres? No, en realidad hemos despertado de la ilusión de que somos ricos. Feliz IVA nuevo!
> 
> P.D.: Buen fin de semana y espero que ya tengáis lleno el depósito.




Hay 2 veces mas coches que en el 2002 y tenemos el mismo consumo de carburante.

El PIB del cuarto trimiestre sera interesante. Creo que no va a consumir nadie.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> También lo he visto en la N-II, y he pensado, que raro en esa gasolinera nunca hay gente.
> Es de las más baratas después de Mataró.
> 
> Feliz IVA nuevo



Mataró. Maldito pueblo. Después de trabajar ahí durante casi cuatro años acabé hasta las pelotas de los capgrossos


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Sep 2012)

Antes de cerrar este hilo votad malditos. No puede quedar con cuatro estrellas!


----------



## burbujas (1 Sep 2012)

hilo de septiembre?


----------



## gamba (1 Sep 2012)

Miss Marple ha abierto un blog: wordpress.com


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> bertok dijo:
> 
> 
> > No recomendado para negacionistas
> ...


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Sep 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> hilo de septiembre?



Lo han abierto aquí:

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/340323-habeis-visto-ibex-septiembre-2012-mes-de-risas.html

Se han largado sin dejar dirección. Ay, caramba...


----------

